# [LPF] Expansion



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2011)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: HM

Start Date: 05/24/2011
End Date: 11/03/11

Players:Ariel Esimae
Megan Fairchild
Audra Frost
Saktouk
Veniarus Toliar
Naria
Guardian
Therella Woodsoul

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]If these look familiar to some of you, it's because I am cheating and starting from perrinmiller's useful setup, because it works, and I see no point in reinventing the wheel.

* I will use group initiatives, rolling them myself. So in combat you  must post your actions within 48-72 hours of the players turn   coming  up. Unless stated by a character that their actions are to follow  another character, they will be resolved in posted order. After that  time, if there was no communication with the DM, I will NPC the MIA  player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice  roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling in order to keep secret rolls properly secret.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the  DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the  DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.   This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any  additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of  spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could  only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon nature's  ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if  they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are able to do so.   They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had  already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=encounter information]Maggots (Ariel, Audra, Guardian, Megan, Naria): CR 3 800 xp total/160 xp each, 150 gp each
Hungry Ettercap (Ariel, Audra, Guardian, Megan, Naria): CR 4 1200 xp total/240 xp, 75 gp each
Feywood (Ariel, Audra, Guardian, Megan, Naria): CR 1 400 xp total/80 xp each
Dealing with the Johnsons (Ariel, Audra, Guardian, Megan, Therella):  CR 4 1200 xp total/240 xp each, 100 gp each, key for vault
Bandit Roundup (Ariel, Audra, Megan, Saktouk, Veniarus): CR 3 800 xp total/160 xp each, 160 gp each
Ankheg Hunting (Ariel, Audra, Megan, Saktouk, Veniarus): CR 5 1600 xp total/320 xp each
Neighborly Love (Ariel, Audra, Megan, Saktouk, Veniarus): CR 5 2000 xp total/400 xp each, 100 gp, 5 alchemist's fire, 5 acid flasks, 3 liquid ice, 1 flash powder, local carvings representing time gp
Stirge Nest (Ariel, Audra, Megan, Saktouk, Veniarus): CR 3 800 xp total/160 xp each
Brown Mold (Ariel, Audra, Megan, Saktouk, Veniarus): CR 2 600 xp total/120 xp each
Skeletal Champion Guardian (Ariel, Audra, Megan, Saktouk, Veniarus): CR 4 1200 xp total/240 xp each, +1 Longspear, +1 Full Plate, +1 Cloak of Resistance
The Vault (Ariel, Audra, Megan, Saktouk, Veniarus): CR 1 400 xp total/80 xp each, Efficient Quiver, 1st level Pearl of Power, Hand of the Mage
Final Pay (Ariel, Audra, Megan, Saktouk, Veniarus): 240 gp each[/sblock]

[sblock=Final Numbers]Ariel Esimae
 Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
 level 3 - June 30th  
 level 4 - October 4th
 total time xp: 2518; total time gp: 2800
 total xp from adventure: 4718, total gp from adventure: 5780

Audra Frost
  Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
  level 2 - Aug 15 
  level 3 - Oct 27
  total time xp:1500; total time gp: 1431
  total xp from adventure: 3700, total gp from adventure: 4411

Guardian (Left party August 2nd) 
  Encounter XP: 720; Encounter GP: 1000 
Time XP: 781; Time GP: 781
  Total XP: 1501, Total GP: 1781 

 Megan Fairchild
 Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
 level 3 - June 30th
 level 4 - October 4th
 total time xp: 2518; total time gp: 2800
  total xp from adventure: 4718, total gp from adventure: 5780

  Naria (Left party July 13th)
  Encounter XP: 480; Encounter GP:660 
Time XP: 357; Time GP: 306
  Total XP: 837, Total GP: 966

 Saktouk (Joined August 9th)
 Encounter XP: 1480; Encounter GP: 1980
 level 2 - October 4th
 total time xp: 729; total time gp: 702
 total xp from adventure: 2297, total gp from adventure: 2510

  Therella Woodsoul (July 1st-August 2nd)
  Encounter XP: 240; Encounter GP: 340 
Time XP: 363; Time GP: 363
  Total XP: 603; Total GP: 703

 Veniarus Toliar (Joined August 9th)
 Encounter XP: 1480; Encounter GP: 1980
 level 2 - October 4th 
 total time xp: 729; total time gp: 702
 total xp from adventure: 2297, total gp from adventure: 2510[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


I remember finding a list of BB codes on En a while back but forgot where they are since I only really needed the ooc one. Sunshadow, can you point us to where these codes are? Better yet, if you can paste Ariel's mini stats' code template, all we have to do is copy and fill in the blanks.














*OOC:*


Mini stats are NOT in the signatures, correct? I do not have a community support acct so therefore will not be able to have links in my signature. Sunshadow or Ariel, if mini stats are not signatures (ie. not auto generated), we'll have to past in our mini stats for every IC combat post, is that right?


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


The code you want for the ministats is bracket, sblock=????, bracket, contents, bracket, /sblock, bracket. Perrinmiller might be kind enough to post a full example with the codes; I don't know how to. They are not part of the signature if you use the sblock so you have to repost them every time they are needed, but it isn't that hard; perrinmiller can give better directions on how to do it than I can.


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2011)

Seeing that she is the first to reach the horses, Naria picks a black mare as hers. While she waits she feeds the horse a couple apples before putting her gear on her back. "Whats her name?" Naria asks as she lloks to the stable manager.

"Her name is Midnight. Shes a good horse." the stable manager responds in a raspy voice as he turns to finish the preparations on the other horses.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar and shield

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 24, 2011)

Having never needed to ride a horse ever, Megan is a little skittish in the stable. "Give me the tamest horse you have!" She declared.

"Take Cotton then. He's gentle and has never tossed anyone."









*OOC:*


What's the BB code for links?







[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2011)

bracket, url=link,bracket, display information, bracket, /url, bracket


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

"Hey, at least I was faster than Ariel ... and Audra. I will take a horse that is 'beginner friendly, good man." The Guardian says to the stable manager as he arrives.

"That would be Cotton, but he is already taken. Rose here has some spirit, but if she likes you, you should have no problem, sir."


[sblock=OOC]
I hope my quick sheet is enough. The picture above is also an actual link to my wiki sheet.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel as usual is one of the last to arrive, but it doesn't bother her, "I see most of us are here."

Being somewhat fearless, and knowing nothing of horses, she takes whatever horse the groomsman brings for her.  Considering the weight of her gear she is more than happy to transfer some things from her backpack to saddle bags.  Looking up at the large beast, she is not sure how to get aboard.  She looks around for a ladder or something since the stirrups are only dangling at eye level on her. 

"Umm, is there a shorter one? Can you kneel down for me."

She pats the horse to try and get it to listen, but the equine just stares back at the Aasimar woman.  Getting nowhere, Ariel plants the butt of her longspear in the ground and uses it to help boost her up high enough to get a foot in the stirrup and climb aboard.

[sblock=OOC]I just quote my last post or copy things from my last combat post.  My picts and mini-stats only look like a signature.  In fact you can quote any  post and see the BB Code (except for images). For Invis Castle they provide the BB Code and then I sometimes edit the text of the link.

I realize the Handle Animal is trained only, but sometimes you can still use some skills untrained but cannot beat anything higher than DC10.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (May 25, 2011)

With help from the stable master, Megan climbs onto her horse. "Let us go forth and wait wait wait why is she running? Someone slow her down and Naria, stop throwing her apples!" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


It appears the forum ate a post







Mr. Savi steps into the stable just as Megan's horse starts to take off, and manages to catch it's stirrup as it tries to go by. "You seem to be having some trouble there. And Ms. Ariel, Ajax responds better to food than words initially. Try some of these treats." Mr. Savi hands Ariel some apples as he shows Megan how to get Cotton to follow her lead. "When you go, if you could take Blossom, that appaloosa mare over in the corner, with you for Adolfo, you'll save my men a trip. Her saddlebag should have all the papers and information that Adolfo requested and needs for the journey."


----------



## Caim (May 26, 2011)

Naria lets out a playful laugh as she watchs Megan's horse take off. "Relax Megan. She'll respond better if you relax."

Naria regards the horse in the corner that mr Savi pointed out. "I'll take her." Naria says as she motions for the stable manager to bring the horse over.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel accepts the apples and wisely uses them to keep the beast under control, "I think I can handle thing.  I just hope I don't need to try and fend off bandits from up here."

As they are getting ready to get underway, she calls to their employer, "Farewell Master Savi, may Her blessings be upon you...  Whoa there, Ajax.  Easy, easy.  I will give you an apple later."

She looks around, wondering where Megan's recruit Audra has gotten to.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 26, 2011)

_Audra brings up the rear, walking quietly, apparently in introspection, though not so much as to not follow the others. Entering the stables last she notes that her cohorts are mounted or mounting their horses. She is approached by a stable hand._

"Something sturdy would be good. Reliable."

_She gets an eyeroll for her description but soon is looking into the almond shaped eye of a chestnut brown. He seems calm enough as the attendant gets him saddled. Audra looks at the saddle and straps with her head tilted to the side, picturing herself swinging into the saddle with ease, quite sure it won't be so. Once the stable hand motions to her she steps up and, after a couple of hops with one foot in the stirrup, bounces from her right leg and over, dropping with an ungraceful plop into the saddle. She is handed the reigns and looks down to the left and the right._

"Not as bad as it could be. What's his name?"

"They call him Shafty, though its a bit of a misnomer, if you know what i mean."

_Audra gives a curious look, but before she can ask, the stablehand makes a chopping motion just below his own waistline. Audra gives slight shudder._

"Oh. I see. I hope he isn't upset about it."

_The stablehand shrugs and steps away, leaving Audra sitting atop the gelding, watching Mr. Savi and waiting for the trip to commence. She begins to gently stroke the neck of her mount. He responds with a quick shake of the head and, for now at least, seems somewhat content._









*OOC:*


dumb question, is it better to link the picture in the body or will attaching it as a thumbnail work? 







[sblock=Audra Frost]*Initiative*: +2 
*AC*: 15   *Flatfooted*: 10    *Touch*: 15
*HP*: 10    *Current*: 10
*CMB*: +1    *CMD*: 16    *Fortitude*: +3   *Reflex*: +5    *Will*: +5

*Current Weapon*: Unarmed Strike (Attack: +2 Damage: 1d6+1 Crit: x2 Flurry of Blows +1/+1)

*Stunning Fist*: Fortitude Save DC10 + Half Char Level: 0 + Wisdom Modifier: 3 (DC13)
*Catch Off Guard*: No penalty for Improvised Melee Weapon
[/sblock]

Audra Frost


----------



## Caim (May 26, 2011)

Naria eyes the curiously as he describes the horses misfortune and turns her attention to Audra who is now on horseback. "Finally decided to join us?" Naria winks at Audra as she throws her an apple. 

"Let's get moving then?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 26, 2011)

_Audra's left hand snaps up, catching the apple with a satisfying smack_

"Thanks. I am just waiting the final word. And being in a hurry without good cause tends to cause one to make mistakes. Even small mistakes can be dangerous."

[sblock=Audra Frost]*Initiative*: +2 
*AC*: 15   *Flatfooted*: 10    *Touch*: 15
*HP*: 10    *Current*: 10
*CMB*: +1    *CMD*: 16    *Fortitude*: +3   *Reflex*: +5    *Will*: +5

*Current Weapon*: Unarmed Strike (Attack: +2 Damage: 1d6+1 Crit: x2 Flurry of Blows +1/+1)

*Stunning Fist*: Fortitude Save DC10 + Half Char Level: 0 + Wisdom Modifier: 3 (DC13)
*Catch Off Guard*: No penalty for Improvised Melee Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


That should work for a picture, I can pull the headshot off of it.







Seeing the entire party ready to go, Mr. Savi gives directions to the Broken Log outside of town and wishes you luck.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

As Ajax has started to move forward without her really doing anything, Ariel remarks, "Indeed.  Mister Ajax here is already going whether I am ready or not."

Slowing getting the hang of things, she holds the longspear in her left hand and reins in her right.  She plans to follow along right behind Naria if Ajax will cooperate.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (May 26, 2011)

"I hope the trip to the Broken Log and beyond wont' be too long," says Megan as she bites into an apple of her own, "Cotton's cute and all, but I rather be on my own two feet. Audra, why is your horse smelling Cotton's rear?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 26, 2011)

You set out from the Dunn Wright Inn, and with only a few minor troubles with the horses, you pass by Arcane Row on your way out of town. Do any you wish to stop and check with the merchants Mr. Savi gave you as references, or do you want to continue on to the Broken Log outside town?


----------



## VVilhem (May 26, 2011)

"Does anyone need to stop and pick up anything? I am good to go!" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 26, 2011)

Naria looks back at Megan. "I'm good if everyone else is."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None


Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Ariel is interested in the investment opportunity. But unless we can do it off camera, I don't want to hold anyone up by meeting the merchants. I am happy to have it summarized by the DM. 






Ariel thinks about it, "After our last employer betrayed us, maybe the prudent thing to do is meet those references Master Savi provided. But, we can proceed straight to the Broken Log, if that's what the rest of you wants."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you want to talk investements, there will be plenty of off camera time on the trip ahead to discuss it with Adolfo, who will be more than willing to have the conversation. As for what they would end up being mechanically speaking, one of the judges would have a better idea of how to make it work within the current structure than I would. It's an interesting topic that might warrant discussion on the group page.


----------



## Caim (May 27, 2011)

After Ariel brings up a good point of betrayal Naria thinks of days gone by. "Ariel does bring up a good point. I'm with her on checking Mr. Savi's partners." 

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 27, 2011)

*OOC:*



It would indeed be an interesting concept for investments. A small sum of monies every RL week would be great. Nothing big. Something around 20-30% of your total investment.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 27, 2011)

_Audra reigns in her gelding, pulling him back a couple of steps behind Cotton, then she tries to figure out how she did that. She directs him out from behind Cotton and continues near the back of the pack, stopping when they reach the shops. She considers how she has been supplied by the Order._

"I believe I am about as prepared for the moment as I can get. However if you all wish to stop, I have no problem with it, as long as the horses do not."


----------



## VVilhem (May 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let's hope this is no ponzi scheme 







[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 27, 2011)

Deciding to check at least one of the contacts Mr. Savi gave you, you approach one of the newer stalls that has a few goods spread out, and a tent behind that you can guess by the comings and goings of the men tending it have more goods inside. As you approach, you can see a small sign, _Gerscari's Leather & Wood Shop, _and the products displayed bear that out. They seem to have a wide variety of stuff ranging from useful to purely decorative; they even have a decent looking saddle sitting off to one side and have a steady line in front of the stall. Manning the stall is a middle aged man, who seems to be the owner, and a younger assistant.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel greets the merchant, "Excuse me. I am Ariel Esimae, Warmaiden of Her Justice.  Master Theodore Savi has listed you as a reference to his character and business acumen.  Also anything about his brother Adolfo would be of interest as well. Can you tell us about them, please?"

_OOC: Use Sense Motive +5_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 28, 2011)

Mr. Gerscari thinks for a second, "Let me finish up helping this other gentleman quickly and I will be able to discuss that with you." As he finishes up the other customer currently at the stall, you get a closer look at this goods. While it seems unlikely that the nobility are going to be stopping to buy things here, the quality of his work seems to be solid and durable, if not precisely pretty. He offers everything from waterskins and scabbards to saddles to basic cooking gear to wooden and bone beads. "Thank you for your patience. Alfonso, tend the stall for a bit." He says as he leads back into the tent. "It's good to here that Theo keeping active finding new help. It will help put past troubles behind him. As for the character of him and Adolfo, I can attest that they have been most kind to me and all of the other contractors I have seen them work with. I took my first job with them when I was but a lad helping my father, and almost four decades later, when I finally admitted to myself that I simply couldn't do it anymore, they gave me the skills I needed to turn my savings into a functioning business of my own. Both are good men, but they have very different tempers underneath their business exteriors. Where Theodore tends to be serious and formal, Adolfo tends to be more relaxed, though he has a mean streak if you get on his bad side. I take it you are going to be working under Adolfo?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel warms up to the merchant, "Why yes, good sir, we are planning to meet up with Aldofo at the Broken Log very shortly.  We appreciate your insights. You have been most helpful."

"You mentioned previous difficulties for Theodore Savi.  Would you mind terribly to elaborat or explain, please?"

_OOC: Attempt to improve attitude; _Diplomacy (1d20+9=17)









*OOC:*


4 decades of a relationship means the Savi brothers are old men?  Was Theo human and in his 60's? Not the mental image that I had, but I can roll with it.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 28, 2011)

_Audra seems content to wait as Ariel, who seems to be the best leader in the bunch so far, conducts her interview with the merchant. Meanwhile, she guides Shafty along via the reigns. He doesn't see much interested in anything at the moment, content to let her guide him here and there as she eyes some of the goods. A thought strikes her (not literally, no) and she pauses to give a long, hard look to the scabbards and belts, looking for something that might have a good loop from which one could hang something, like, say, a small axe or something. With her free hand she touches or lifts a little this belt or that which looks interesting or as if it might suit what she is thinking._









*OOC:*


*megasupergiantfacepalmatfirsttworollsfail*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2011)

[sblock=sunshadow21]
to show bb codes you can show exactly what it should be with the following example:
[noparse][quote]I sure this works right[/quote[/noparse]
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 28, 2011)

Although wishing they can get going, Megan listens patiently as Ariel conducts her business, her hand unconsciously rubbing against the spot where the shark bit her. After their last employer, it pays to be careful.


----------



## Caim (May 28, 2011)

After hearing the merchant talk of her current employer, Naria is sure he is an honest man. After a few moments she addresses Ariel. "Well it would seem that Her ladies justice has a tongue for this..." Naria takes a bite of apple before finishing "let's see if your sword is as sharp as your tongue."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not all of that four decades was with Theo at the helm, as Ariel is about to find out. Theodore is somewhere in his early 30s and Adolfo in his mid 20s.







"Well, I suppose if you are working for them you will find out soon enough, but please try to not make a big deal of it, as death is a hard subject to discuss, and a double death even more so. Recently the old man, who was my employer for so long passed away, leaving Theodore, the oldest brother, in charge. The old man had a good long life and his death was not particularly unexpected, but the shoes he left behind to fill are daunting ones that even Theodore, who had been groomed for the task, found them challenging. 

Most of the family accepted Theodore as the new head and the business received new life as Theodore implemented his vision for the business almost immediately. One brother, however, found the new order stifling, and turned to adventuring, though the family tried to spin the change in the most positive light possible. On young Gregori's first attempt of adventuring, he was killed by some bandits, and his body was brought back by his fellow adventurers. The funeral was touching, with the merchant who had hired Gregori contributing a fair bit to see that the brave lad was sent off properly. 

The whole family was stung by the loss of Gregori, who had been one of the closest to their father, but Theodore and Adolfo were hit the hardest. Theodore, because he blamed himself for his brother's death; I suspect that part of the reason that he took the time to hire you himself rather than relying on the usual people was to assuage some of that guilt. Adolfo, because aside from their father, he was the closest to Gregori, and both had enjoyed the outdoors and wilder pursuits more than the rest of the family. I don't know what Adolfo is up to, but I can guarantee whatever it is involves honoring Gregori's death; I just hope he doesn't let his mourning turn into needing revenge."


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 29, 2011)

Audra looks around the rest of Arcane Row, but it seems be fairly slow today, with less than the usual amounts of merchants, and she is unable to find anything interesting.


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2011)

"That is unfortunate. If the brothers so wish maybe we can dish out a little justice if we come across the same bandits or if they come across their location." Naria grabs the hilt of her scimitar as she simply looks at the old merchant. "Revenge is something I know well."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 29, 2011)

"The death to a close one is never easy to deal with. Revenge might not be the answer, but I'll gladly cut down some bandits if that's Adolfo is after. Plus, I need some practice with my new slicers." Megan says that with a grin.

Pulling Ariel aside, "Theo doesn't sound like the type to cross us, but since our job might have to do with Gregori's death, we might want to find out more about that. Maybe we can find a sellsword or two who was with him or even the merchant who hired him?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

At interruption about her sword being sharp, Ariel gives the wild woman, Naria, a look.  Hard to say if it is chastising, annoyance or disappointment, but it is definitely a look.  However, she doesn't retort aloud.

Turning back to the merchant, she continues, "How long ago was this?  It sounds recent."

"I am wondering if this revenge you refer to might be directed at the adventuring party Gregori was a member of.  You don't happen to know their names do you?"

To her companions she agrees, "Bringing bandits to justice.  That is something I am trained to do.  Her will shall be done."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2011)

Naria notices the 'look' Ariel gave her and laughed. "There was no malice in the comment."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 30, 2011)

"Recent indeed; this is the first word of major activity since Gregori's death that I've heard. The others with Gregori are safe from the Savi Brothers, as without those men, the family would never have gotten the body back. Don't know their names, and it's unlikely you could find them anyways. I worry about revenge not for their sake, but because, while justice is important, cold blooded revenge can hurt the person seeking revenge as much as the one revenge is being sought against. As I recall there were actually several merchants involved in the situation that led to Gregori's death; one was from out of town, but the other was a local gnome alchemist named Alfred Firestreak. Don't know where his shop is, but he's well enough off to be able to give a generous donation to help pay for Gregori's funeral."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel thanks the merchant, "Thank you for your time, good sir. May Her blessings be upon you."

Without further questions she turns to her companions, "Anyone heard of this Alfred Firestreak or should we ask around?"

"Or would you rather we just move along to The Broken Log?"
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

"If Her ladies justice wants to find this gnome I'm good for a hunt." Naria scans the local area after speaking. "But finding a gnome in Venza is like finding a drunkard in a tavern."

Looking to the merchant Naria asks. "Does this gnome have an close friends of family nearby. Ones that he may talk to or visit on a daily basis?" She looks over his wares. "Also I have seen some master leather workers in my village and you sir one of the best."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 30, 2011)

"I say we look into this Firestreak, but we shouldn't tally too long. Adolfo is waiting for us at the Broken Log, and we won't want to make a bad first impression by making him wait."


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

"I would as well if it would give us some insight into our current employer. I vote we spend no more than an hour looking for the gnome."

[sblock=Something About Naria]Ever wonder why I am playing a well spoken barbarian? Sure you haven't but I'll tell you anyways. Its simple...shes not a retard. 'Me thinks enemy here, RaWR!!!!' No thats stupid. I wanted the rage ability and powers and liked the idea of this character. Barbarian was the means to get what I wanted. I actually 'stole' this build from the Paizo forums and with my modifications she'll destroy planets!!! Also she has traveled the world some. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


There seems to be a group of people keeping an eye out for trouble. You could probably ask one of them where to find Firestreak's shop.


----------



## VVilhem (May 31, 2011)

"Good sir," Megan addresses one of the hired help, "my friends and I are looking for Firestreak the alchemist, can you direct us to his shop?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2011)

_Audra listens to the conversation, she repeats the name aloud once. She shrugs that such a name should be attached to a Gnome. As the discussion comes to finding him quickly._

Perhaps there is a way to find out what we seek. We must find the right person to ask, however. Let me see.

_Audra looks around the still oddly sparse assembly around Arcane Row, looking for someone, or perhaps something, specific._









*OOC:*


Lemme know if I need a roll here and if so what kind. Lets hope the low rolls are out of the system!


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


You're not in combat, and the people you seek are not trying to hide from you, and are in fact, trying to make themselves at least somewhat visible to deter threats before they arise in the first place, so no need for a roll.







After some watching the crowd, Audra is able to pinpoint a fellow monk, though not one that she is personally familiar with. This one is a half-orc wearing the symbols of the Order that watches over the Arcane Row. After getting his attention and explaining what you are looking for, he points you to one of the buildings farther down the street.

The Fire and Water Alchemical Shop is on the first floor of a modest 2 story corner building. Displayed in the windows on the two sides are potions and alchemical items of all descriptions. In both of the windows is the sign, "New products from the Chasm. Be the first on your block to try them."

As you enter, you can see a father and several children sitting at the counter, where he is teaching them the family business. Immediately, you can see why they have the last name they do. The father's hair is bright red, and while none of his children have hair as bright, their hair is also red. The father looks up, says something, and immediately one of the girls is heading towards your group. "Welcome to the Fire and Water Alchemical Shop. How can I help you today? We have potions of all kinds, as well as repellent to protect yourself from the bugs if you go into the swamp, and many exotic items straight from the Chasm." While not brand new at this, it is clear that this is part of the lesson for both her and her siblings.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel, not being very tall herself, can sympathize with short people.  She introduces herself, loud enough for the adult to hear, "Good day, young lady.  I am Ariel, we would like to speak with your father.  I assume his name is Alfred Firestreak."

"We have some questions about an unpleasant subject that is perhaps not meant for your delicate ears young one."

The irony of the cleric only being 16 years old is completely lost on her. Once the father (assuming he is Alfred) talks to them, she spends a few moments explaining who they are, why they are there, and what they already have learned.

"If you good please tell us what you know concerning Gregori Savi's death, that would be most helpful."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pardon me if I don't play this part out, but this is literally the summary of an entire adventure that you are going to get from him, where I actually did kill one of the level 1 party members on a critical. Which is one reason I don't care to roll in public; that shot the rest of the fight down the tubes for everyone.







Alfred will invite you all into his office and when he hears why you are there, he gives you, after several diversions and tangents, the following story:

[sblock=A Merchant in Need of Assistance summary]Roondar Murnig Turen,a alchemist/merchant bringing goods from [the trade city north of the Great Chasm] to Venza to close a deal with Alfred Firestreak for him to sell their goods and vice versa in their respective shops, and was robbed by his own hired guards about a day out of town. After reporting the incident to the local authorities, who seemed to care little, he was taken to the Dunn Wright Inn by Alfred as the quickest source of assistance, where he found 4 fresh adventurers willing to help him. He knew the name of a roadside tavern about a half a days travel out, The Broken Log, that the guards turned bandits talked about frequently in the days before leading up to the robbery. 

The party went out to the Broken Log, and tracked the bandits to an abandoned compound where after a tense standoff and arrow fight, the adventurers finally engaged the bandits, leaving Gregori dead, but when the witch made one of the fighters grow, the bandits fled, except for one who tried to bluff the party into letting him do the same by pretending his wand of Cure Light Wounds was actually a wand of Fireball capable of torching the wagons. He was made prisoner, and with prisoner, wagon, and dead body in tow, the exhausted party returned to town, where they reported to the same shop you are currently in. After hearing the news of the death, the Savi Brothers were notified as quickly as possible, the adventurers were paid, a funeral was held for Gregori, with his portion of the pay and a bit extra helping make the funeral a memorable one. That was only a few weeks ago, so the fact that the Savi Brothers have been able to turn their grief into productive action so quickly is a testament to how often they have had to face this kind of painful situation. Also, he knows that from the information given to them by the prisoner, who was subsequently hanged, the authorities have issued a warrant and a reward for bringing these bandits to justice.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 31, 2011)

"So not all the bandits were caught. Perhaps Adolfo found them and wants us to take of the lot..."


----------



## Caim (May 31, 2011)

"That is what it appears to be." Naria looking to Megan.

Now looking to Ariel. "Looks like we'll be handing out the Ladies Justice after all."

Stepping away from the gnome and the rest of the group Naria looks out into the street. "I have no doubt that we will be helping the Savi Brothers expand their business but it would seem that he is hoping to engage these bandits." Naria lets out a sigh as she turns back around. "It would seem that our business is down here. If we have anymore questions I think we should take them to Adolfo."


----------



## VVilhem (May 31, 2011)

"Agreed, let's tarry no longer."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel nods to Naria and rests her hand on the hilt of her scimitar, "Her will be done." That appears to settle the issue in the petite warmaiden's mind.

Bidding farewell to the gnome, she says, "Thank you, Alfred.  We shall take our leave of you."

Heading out side with the others she says, "I am doing a quick stop to pick up a longspear I ordered at the Mystic Pearl and then I am ready to."
 








*OOC:*


Ready to advance the scene.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2011)

_Audra listens to the round about method of revealing tale. She keeps her eyes locked on a spot nowhere in particular, allowing her to focus more on the words than on the actions, figuring the others seem more than capable of discerning if any such queues might cause alarm._

I concur. Such acts cannot go unpunished. Though if one of their number has been captured and punished, it might make the others the more difficult to dig from their den. Let us indeed hope that Adolfo has the information we may need to carry out whatever task he seeks from us. Ignorance can be a mighty enemy, especially when teamed with the Unknown.

_With things apparently settled, Audra provides a respectful bow to the Gnome and waits for her companions, following them out._









*OOC:*


Audra has no further business to conduct so is ready when everyone else is.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2011)

Before you leave, Alfred gives you some cinnamon flavored apples from one of his bins. "These should help you make friends with the horses faster. They are made by the Turens and horses love them."


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2011)

You leave town out the main gate to the east on the wide trade route. With the horses, you make good time, and following the directions given to you by Theo Savi, you find Baron's Cross with no trouble. The stream to your left is crossed here by two notable objects. The first you see is an extremely battered beaver dam, which gives the crossing its second name, Beaver Crossing, that looks like its about to fall down into the water any second. The second is the bridge that leads you to the Silver Road and the Broken Log on the other side.  Bridge, dam, road, and tavern all look like that they were well made  and maintained back in their heyday, but now the scene is one of a faded  memory clinging to existence, though there are people out working on the exterior of the tavern today that are trying their best to bring the past forward into the present and future. The bridge in particular looks odd, with many of the planks in the middle clearly recent replacements that do not match the style of the rest of the bridge. It is midafternoon as you approach the Broken Log.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 1, 2011)

Once near the Broken Log, Megan slowly lowers herself down from Cotton. "God my thighs hurt like a devil. I'll never understand how those knights in shining armor do it. Pure torture that was!" 

Seeing Cotton looking at her accusingly, the half elf quickly adds, "Not you old chum, where that apple that Firestreak gave me..."

To the others, "Let's go find Adolfo once our horses are stabled. Is there a stable boy around?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 1, 2011)

If you go around back, you find a good sized stable, mostly empty these days, with one or two stable hands sitting around bored and half asleep.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 1, 2011)

"You there!" Megan says as she throws Cotton's reins in a startled stable boy's hands along with a few copper pieces, "Please take care of my horse and those of my friends. Have you seen a man called Adolfo around? We have business with him."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 1, 2011)

A young man, grumpy from being woke up from his nap, takes the reins, and tells you to ask Eldrick inside.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 1, 2011)

_Audra follows Megan, rather glad that someone here has been outside of Venza before. Though the trip was rather short, thanks to the horses, she did her best to take in details to share upon her return. Taking her queue from Megan, she dismounts and follows her as she moves around back. She can't help but smile as she considered the poor stable hand suddenly facing a nearly hand full of horses, fresh from the road. She waits her turn and as she hands over the reins..._

"There are others that follow. Hope you're well rested."

_She leaves him after that, still trying to shake feeling back into her flesh from her bones from the ride. Saddle or not, that would take some getting used to. As one more used to providing her own movements, she tries not to walk too awkwardly as she follows Megan inside. Upon entry, she steps aside from the doorway and assesses the place._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel lets Ajax follow along with the other horses and slides off once inside the stable, feeling better about mounting and unmounting now that she has done it a few times.  But, the warmaiden doesn't complain about saddle sores aloud; that would be unseemly for one of Her Justice's order.

"Thank you for the information," she replies to the surly stable hand after Megan asked a question.  Grabbing her gear, she clanks around to the entrance of the building and goes inside.

Looking around, she asks the first person she sees that looks helpful, "Excuse me, we are looking for Adolfo Savi.  If he is not here, we were told Eldrick could help us."

She is holding her longspear upright like a walking stick, butt on the ground or floor. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 1, 2011)

Once you step inside, you can see that that the owner has taken great  pains to do what he can to restore the place, though signs of age are  still evident throughout the room. The bar itself is currently empty  with only a tiefling behind the bar, who is currently busying himself  with various cleaning tasks. Behind the bar hangs a chalkboard with a  menu, "Stew and Ale, 5 sp." The common room is mostly empty at this hour, it being midafternoon and most of the locals are out working, though there are a few travelers and bar maids scattered about. The bar maid you talk to points to the tiefling at the bar when you mention Elvick.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 1, 2011)

"One ale please." Says Megan as she sits down at the bar, "How's is going bartender?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 1, 2011)

Eldrick looks up as you approach the bar, "Hasn't been to bad lately. Finally getting some interest from the local merchants in the road outside, which helps. Can I get you some soup? My wife just finished cooking some venison stew."


----------



## Caim (Jun 1, 2011)

Naria walks into the bar and looks around. "Any luck finding Adolfo?"

"Nice new spear. Didn't really get a good look at it before." She stats as she looks the warmadien up and down. 

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 1, 2011)

"Sure thing. I can certainly use some soup after that ride, especially since we'll probably have to get on those darn horses again later. By the way, have you seen a man called Adolfo? We are contracted by his family business to meet him here."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 1, 2011)

"Ah yes, he has been saying that he's preparing for a big trip, trying to wrap up all of his current business as soon as possible. He's sitting in the corner eating right now." Eldrick pionts to a corner table where a man that you would not have taken to be Theodore's brother sits quietly eating. He also sends back an order for some stew.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel skips the ale and stew, it hasn't been that long since their feast at the Dunn Wright Inn.  She nods to acknowledge the information that she overheard and makes her way over to the lone man in the corner.

"Excuse me, Adolfo Savi, I presume. I am Ariel Esimae, Warmaiden of Helina.  These other women and that masked man over there are with me and your brother Theodore sent us regarding some employment.  We recently arrived from Venza."

She plops her heavy pack down and leans the longspear against the wall.  

On confirmation that he is, indeed Adolfo Savi, she will ask, "What exactly is it that you need adventurers to do?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Caim (Jun 2, 2011)

Naria, not interested in the ale or stew either, moves to the table in which Adolfo was said to be sitting. "Everything she said sir..." she pauses for a moment "with the exception of the name. Mine is Naria and it is good to met you sir. If you are Adolfo Savi."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 2, 2011)

_Audra walks through the scattering of empty tables and arrives at the bar, settling in at one side to Megan._

Actually, some nice warm stew does sound good. I suppose an ale wouldn't hurt either. Trail dust can be rather dry.

_She waits quietly otherwise, doing that she does, observing and absorbing what goes on around her._


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 2, 2011)

Megan welcomes the company of the young monk, "So you said you trained in a temple? What was it like?" 

Despite starting a conversation with Audra, the half elf keeps an ear open for the conversation between Aldolfo and the rest of the party.








*OOC:*


Has anyone heard from the Guardian? He's been pretty quiet as of late


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 2, 2011)

_Audra also keeps an ear and an eye out, more habit than anything else, while trying not to be too conspicuous._

Our Temple is one in name only. It is in truth a group of hovels within The Planks, as it is so quaintly called. The training was pretty intense at the beginning. Adjusting to the change of living wasn't as hard as adjusting to the demand physically. Once I got used to that, things got much easier. Master Halaran credits it to the age at which I came to be with the Order. I prefer to credit his teaching and the patient way in which the entire Order instructed me. We spent about as much time with the people, but inside The Planks and without, as we did with everything else. I have tried to imagine how I would have turned out had I been raised in other circumstances. I find it hard to find any way that would have turned out better.

_That is about as much as she's said since leaving the Temple and heading out on her worldly adventure. Her tone is conversational, leaving the possibility open to more questions as the two take advantage of this break._


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 2, 2011)

"That's interesting. I don't know if I could have lived like that. I grew up on the streets. Father's a butcher, so we were on the lower end of the society spectrum. Despite that, we managed and had a pretty good run." 

At this point Megan turns quiet, then took a big gulp of her ale, "I sure miss that old man, but I have a new life now. I got these puppies *points at dog slicers* so that he is with me always."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

Adolfo looks up as you approach. When you introduce yourself and give him the saddle bag that Theodore sent (I'm going to assume you would have remembered to bring it in), his face lights up, "Please, just Adolfo will do. Formality in the field is not necessary. Theo himself sent you? Well I suppose I should have expected that all things considered. I'm glad to see you made good time, I am eager to get going. The project that I needed your help for ... oh dear, I thought I finished with him already." He interrupts what he was saying as you see him watching a man that just entered the bar who is approaching the table nervously. "My apologies for disturbing you again, Mr. Savi, but it appears that my problem is a bit bigger than I thought. Apparently the creature had laid eggs before I got there and killed it, and now they look like they are about to hatch." Adolfo listens quietly, and frowning, "That could be problematic, to say the least. But at least the solution is sitting in front of us." Turning to those of you sitting at the table, "Mr. Surasu has a giant fly problem near his skinning camp down south. I had thought we had taken care of it, but if there are eggs hatching, another round of kill a fly will be necessary. I have much work to finish up here before I can depart to Tritower, so I guess your first duty is to go kill some maggots while I finish up here. Mr. Sarasu can show you where to go, which is good, because the so called "roads" in that area can get confusing."


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 2, 2011)

"Looks like our time is up Audra, let's continue this conversation later."

Megan gets up from the bar and joins the group, "Lead the way Mr. Sarasu. I hope your camp is within walking distance since I don't fancy getting back on a horse unless I have to."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks incredulously for a moment, _Her Justice's warmaiden has to be a fly swatter!?  Well, Her will be done._

"Very well, Master Savi.  This task shall be done.  Mister Susasu, we are ready when you are."

She picks up her heavy pack and shoulders it again. She grabs her walking stick... er, longspear, and follows their guide.









*OOC:*


Is a marching order needed?  If so, I suggest 2 abreast:  Naria & Audra front, Ariel & Megan second, The Guardian in the rear.  How's that?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


March order sounds good


----------



## Caim (Jun 2, 2011)

At the first mention of killing maggots, Naria gets a little frustrated. "Thats not all we've been called unpon for..." she looks to both Mr. Savi and Mr. Surasu "right? As long as I get paid at the end of the day I'll crush these bugs for you."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

Adolfo chuckles at the grimaces at the thought of killing maggots. "I understand it may not be the most enjoyable or heroic thing to do, but sometimes such things have to be done. I assure you that you will have a chance at more entertaining prey before we are done."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 2, 2011)

_Audra manages to take in what she can of her stew and ale before departing. Her brow furrows at the mention of killing maggots. She adjusts her pack and cloak and follows Megan over, giving  a slight bow in respect, greeting and agreement, all in one._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


How do you get your maps to work, Perrinmiller? I can't get it to work.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 2, 2011)

*Marching Order!*









*OOC:*


While we have a chance, lets organize a marching order. Audra will be happy to follow the leader, whomever that is, in the #2 spot.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 3, 2011)

You follow the local hunter's lead through a region that alternates between dry land and swamp with ease, and forests randomly cover portions, ignorant of the dryness of where it sprouts. The "roads" twist and turn, following the dry spots, with the occasional hunting camp, boot leg liquor equipment, and, far more rarely, a farmstead. Shortly before you get to your destination, you pass one such homestead, where your guide stops to pick up some equipment, this apparently being his home, but he points you down the only "road" in this area, and tells you he well catch up shortly.

As you approach the location of the nest from the north, you see a ramshackle hut on one side of a yard defined by racks used to prepare hides, and a smoker sits in the middle of the yard. Off to the east of that setup, the forest breaks, and you can see a giant boulder rising out of the ground, which is currently surround by corpses of various animals in various states of dismemberment.

[sblock=map]
The water is difficult terrain, but passable. The trees provide partial cover for any ranged attacks, but otherwise do not hinder movement themselves.





[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I don't need specific actions and moves yet, but as you move around, post where you are moving to.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2011)

The Guardian will follow the others but stays on the road. He holds his shield ready.

[sblock=OOC]


VVilhem said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I lost my subscription to this thread and was so swamped I didn't realized I missed a game.
I'm just posting to my games that I will be on a family trip this weekend with doubtful chances to make a post...

I hope my quick sheet is enough. The picture above is also an actual link to my wiki sheet.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 3, 2011)

_Audra looks to the right, looking at the set up for dealing with skins. Then to the left at the massacre scene. She stops and eyes the dismembered animals one, then another, from the safety of the road._

Okay. How big are these flies again?

_She reaches behind her back and takes out a set of old, worn, pockmarked nunchucks. She moves a little further down the road, toward the hut, keeping a wary eye on the boulder and carcasses as she moves._


----------



## Caim (Jun 3, 2011)

Naria not as ready to run as Audra moves off the road and searchs the nearby area for any sign of hostiles. "I wouldn't be in such a rush. We just met the Adolfo and I've never met this hunter." She draws he scimitar and shield as she makes her way towards the large boulder. "For all we know this could be a trap."









*OOC:*



I will move to F 10.







[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar and shield

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 3, 2011)

Megan moves forward with her heavy crossbow, right behind Naria (E9). She looks around for signs of danger, but is too tired from the horse ride to do a proper job.








*OOC:*


NOT a good start...






[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel tucks away the longspear and readies her shield as she moves up beside Naria.

"Right, never know who to trust.  But, beasts usually don't lie.  At least I don't think Ajax lied to me."

She pulls out a javelin and looks doubtful at the water.  She frowns, remembering previous experiences facing goblin squids.  

Ariel doesn't like murky water that rises above her waist, as it gets rather unpleasant down there and this place looks like it might have leeches to boot. "Yuck."

_OOC: Move to E-10__; Perception (1d20+5=22)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 3, 2011)

From what your guide told you on your way there, the flies plant their eggs in dead bodies so that the maggots have something to feed on. The maggots get to medium size before transforming into giant flies after consuming enough food. Your guide is hopeful that the maggots have not yet turned into adult flies, and you can see several dead maggots amongst the corpses that didn't survive their siblings' hunger. You're guessing that the surviving maggots are probably burrowed into the ground near the pile of bodies, but you don't know how many have survived to this point. The water here is about knee deep for the average person.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 3, 2011)

"Why don't we move a little closer (E/F 13/14) and chuck a few rocks at the corpses?" Whispers Megan to Ariel and Naria, "That might startle the maggots and get them to show themselves."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel comments quietly to Naria, "Let's move forward then and get a closer look."

She wades into the water, glad the brackish brown liquid only goes up to her lower thigh, _At least I won't have to worry about cleaning the much out of her down there.  As long as I don't trip that is._

Coming up on the other side of the water to the dry land again, Ariel holds the javelin ready to throw.

_OOC: Move to F-14__; _Perception (1d20+5=8)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 4, 2011)

Megan eschews the dry land in favor of the wet marshes, hoping that it would hide her better. She trudges as silently as she can and stops near Ariel (G13) with crossbow ready.









*OOC:*


Much better rolls!







[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 4, 2011)

Naria looks to both Megan and Ariel in agreement. Scimitar ready as she wades into the water.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar and shield

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 4, 2011)

As you move forward you don't see anything until Ariel stops for a second to look around. She doesn't get much opportunity to do so, because after only a few seconds of standing there, a maggot rises out of the grounds and throws up on her. (I need a Fortitude save  DC 15 to avoid being sickened.) At that point another maggot starts rising from the ground as well closer to the rock, but you see no other movement from the carcasses.

Initiative:
You
Them

[sblock=map]
The water is difficult terrain, but passable. The trees provide partial  cover for any ranged attacks, but otherwise do not hinder movement  themselves.






Party Status: 
 Ariel:      16/16 HP remaining 
Audra:      10/10 HP remaining 
Guardian:   19/19 HP remaining 
Megan:      16/16 HP remaining 
Naria:      15/15 HP remaining  

Enemy Status:
 Maggot 1:
Maggot 2: 
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 4, 2011)

Megan takes aim at the maggot near the rock (J18) and let loose a bolt.








*OOC:*


I believe that Megan is within 30 ft of the maggot for sneak atk. If not, she will 5-step into H14 to close the distance.






She then drops her bow and moves to flank the nearer maggot with Ariel, drawing her dog slicer in the process. 








*OOC:*


Assuming no 5-step needed, moves to F16.







[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


You're close enough, but it already moved, so it's not flat footed.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 5, 2011)

_Audra stops and turns as she hears the ground explode behind her. It seems her cautious friends forgot their own caution and have now attracted (ugh! Did that thing just spit on...Ariel isn't it? Ewww!) the attention of their quary. She turns and after a brief second, returns her back brace, er, nunchucks to their place behind her and pulls out a sling and begins to fish around for a slingball._









*OOC:*


Audra prepares for combat (since she's distant from the others) but holds her ground until she sees if targets clear of her companions appear







[sblock=Audra Frost]*Initiative*: +2 
*AC*: 15   *Flatfooted*: 10    *Touch*: 15
*HP*: 10    *Current*: 10
*CMB*: +1    *CMD*: 16    *Fortitude*: +3   *Reflex*: +5    *Will*: +5

*Current Weapon*: Sling (loading slingball)

*Stunning Fist*: Fortitude Save DC10 + Half Char Level: 0 + Wisdom Modifier: 3 (DC13)
*Catch Off Guard*: No penalty for Improvised Melee Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

The maggot lashes out at Megan she moves by, but misjudges her speed horribly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Crap, forgot about spamming Resistance and Guidance.  After this combat I will mention that.





Ariel is not happy about the maggot puke, but is happy that it is not getting inside her clothes or armor at least.

She says to Naria, "Can you deal with this maggot next to me so I don't have to drop my javelin?"

"Guardian!  Little help here, by Helina! The creature puked on me."

_OOC: Delay to see if Naria deals with Maggot at F-15__; _Fortitude (1d20+5=23)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Caim (Jun 5, 2011)

Naria lloks at the maggot with disgust as see points out another on the far bank. "Let's see if I can remove this vermin for ya Ariel."








*OOC:*



Move to G15 the long way as to not give the maggot AoO.





 
[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar and shield

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

Naria doesn't kill the maggot, but she does hit an artery, and blood starts oozing out the creature's side.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shifts the javelin to her shield hand and draws her scimitar.  She slices down at the offending maggot.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* shift javelin to off hand
*Move Action:* Draw Scimitar
*Standard Action:* Melee on maggot; 1d20+3=14,  1d6+1=6[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield/Javelin & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ariel gives the maggot a good slashing, and it definitely appears to be  almost dead, with all the blood oozing out, but it is still moving.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 5, 2011)

_Audra (I assume in the area of square I-7?) considers the situation. Naria's move in next to the maggot means that a miscalculation of angle could cause a great pain in her companion's head. She again swaps, back to the nunchucks and moves over toward her associates, intending to assist. If possible she will move toward Naria's off hand side (H-11), intending to cover Naria's flank while she concentrates on the maggot._

[sblock=Audra Frost]*Initiative*: +2 
*AC*: 15   *Flatfooted*: 10    *Touch*: 15
*HP*: 10    *Current*: 10
*CMB*: +1    *CMD*: 16    *Fortitude*: +3   *Reflex*: +5    *Will*: +5

*Current Weapon*: Nunchucks (Attack: +2 Damage: 1d6+1 Crit: x2 Flurry of Blows +1/+1)

*Stunning Fist*: Fortitude Save DC10 + Half Char Level: 0 + Wisdom Modifier: 3 (DC13)
*Catch Off Guard*: No penalty for Improvised Melee Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

"No fear, we will prevail versus this disgusting vermin. Onward!" The Guardian says as he moves forward.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 11F
standard: I with Perform (oratory) (audible)

I hope my quick sheet is enough. The picture above is also an actual link to my wiki sheet.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

The one maggot moves closer to the action while the other continues giving Ariel its attention, but it's bite attempt fails.

[sblock=map]
The water is difficult terrain, but passable. The trees provide partial   cover for any ranged attacks, but otherwise do not hinder movement   themselves.





Party Status: 
 Ariel:      16/16 HP remaining 
Audra:      10/10 HP remaining 
Guardian:   19/19 HP remaining 
Megan:      16/16 HP remaining 
Naria:      15/15 HP remaining  

Enemy Status:
 Maggot 1: 11 damage
Maggot 2: 
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


You're up.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 6, 2011)

Megan slashes at the maggot in front of her.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Megan kills the maggot, getting a fair number of its entrails on her in the process.


----------



## Caim (Jun 6, 2011)

Naria barely notices the first maggot die. Instead she focuses her attention on the second. "Nasty little vermin aren't we?" She replies as she looks at it with disgust.









*OOC:*



I move to I18 and attack.





 
[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

With the offending maggot dealt with, Ariel shifts to her right and puts her javelin away.

Concentrating on Her Justice's fire, she sends a bolt sizzling past the short creature to land in the water beyond with small puff of steam.

"Drat.  Let's move around and surround the creature."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft step G-14
*Move Action:* stow javelin
*Standard Action:* Ranged touch on maggot2; Fire bolt (1d20+4=6, 1d6+2=4)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield/Javelin & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 6, 2011)

_Audra's attention turns to the 2nd approaching maggot. She can't help but rankle her nose as it ooze-wriggle-slinks forward. She moves into attack range (10' step to H-16) and as she approaches takes a swipe at the disgusting thing with her 'have seen better days' nunchucks._

You'll have no fresh meat today, vermin!

[sblock=Audra Frost]*Initiative*: +2 
*AC*: 15   *Flatfooted*: 10    *Touch*: 15
*HP*: 10    *Current*: 10
*CMB*: +1    *CMD*: 16    *Fortitude*: +3   *Reflex*: +5    *Will*: +5

*Current Weapon*: Nunchucks (Attack: +2 Damage: 1d6+1 Crit: x2 Flurry of Blows +1/+1)

*Stunning Fist*: Fortitude Save DC10 + Half Char Level: 0 + Wisdom Modifier: 3 (DC13)
*Catch Off Guard*: No penalty for Improvised Melee Weapon
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I know this provokes an AoO. Including Fort save below in case it hurls on her.


----------



## Caim (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*



Artur for clarification purposes you should put what square your moving into. I know you said 10' step into attack range but it helps to know exactly where you are.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

The maggot tries to lash out at the people approaching it, but hits air. Naria gets a good solid hit, sending some maggot blood flying all over her.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] to finish the round, correct?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I wanted to go last to see if the creature is finished by then. I don't want to keep bardic music up, if not (it is a by-round ability in Pathfinder).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would stop the music and save it.  We got this bugger in the bag.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

The Guardian moves forward and attacks... very unimpressive.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 14E
swift: Arcane Strike vs maggot
standard: cestus attack

I hope my quick sheet is enough. The picture above is also an actual link to my wiki sheet.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


The creature is still alive, but is heavily wounded.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 7, 2011)

Megan quick steps to the next maggot (G16, flanking with Naria) and slashes with her dog slicer.








*OOC:*


I apologize for the wackiness of the atk roll (I must have accidentally hit something). I hope a 16 hits! Lots of dmg on that poor maggot 







[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2011)

The maggot lashes out at Audra, but Audra is able to dodge out of the way at the last second. Shortly after that, Megan steps up and gets more maggot entrails on herself as she deals the death blow to the maggot.

As the party looks around the pile and confirms that no other maggots are still moving, your guide walks down the path with his son in tow. "Looks like you got the matter well under control," he comments as he looks over the scene. "If you want to clean yourselves up, there's a shower in the hut. Built it a while back when both my buddy and I, we share the use of this camp, got married and our new wives objected to us smelling like we just came from a butcher shop when we came home." If you take him up on his offer, you can see that the hut only looks ramshackle, but on close inspection is actually quite well built except for the rough exterior, and even has a water collection system to collect the clean rainwater to use for the shower. In the meantime, the hunter and his son start scouring the carcasses for any useful hides or meat.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 7, 2011)

"Don't know about you guys, but I found that to be quite the stress reliever. And nothing better than a good shower to wash away the grind. Anyway care to join me? Guardian, you up for it?" 

With a wink Megan struts toward the shower.








*OOC:*


If we're done here, feel free to teleport us back to the inn anytime.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 7, 2011)

_Audra tries to set her feet to swing her nunchucks at the maggot, but finds that the muck beneath the water doesn't like her weight shift and finds her aim and balance thwarted by the oozing goo squashing up between her toes and trapping her right foot. She is glad for this when it gives her a solid foundation on which to duck the soon to follow lunge from the maggot. She doesn't look up until the foot is free, which comes with what she imagines to be a loud slurping noise followed by the pop of her foot, still in the sandal thankfully, coming free._

Indeed. I need to consider something to better protect my feet from muck, entrails and goo. Thicker socks might be an answer. Though right now a good scrubbing will probably help them just as well.

_As she shlogs back to dry land with the others she looks down and notices the line where her pants are obviously wet, mucky and stuck to her legs._

Great. I guess tonight I'll need to rent a washboard.

_With a sigh she waits her turn to clean up before preparing to return._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

VVilhem said:


> "Don't know about you guys,  but I found that to be quite the stress reliever. And nothing better  than a good shower to wash away the grind. Anyway care to join me?  Guardian, you up for it?"
> 
> ...




"Gladly, but no peeking ... under the mask." The Guardian says and winks back.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
4/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 7, 2011)

Naria put her shield and scimitar up before she leans slightly into the water to wash some of the maggot off. "I think this we should receive a little more compensation for this." Moving over to the shack Naria looks around. "We should keep watch still."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 8, 2011)

_Audra considers Naria's advice._

If someone can toss me a wet cloth, I can probably at least make myself more comfortable for walking. Not sure how the innkeeper would appreciate me washing my toes in the water in front of his establishment. Not to mention, I only have muck to remove. You all...

_She considers her companions._

Yeah. Throw me a wet cloth or two and I'll be fine.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 8, 2011)

As you wait for the others to finish cleaning up, the  hunter and his son start bringing carcasses that still have good meat  and skins on them into the yard and butcher area of the hut. For all the  damage the maggots appeared to have done, there is actually a fair  amount of salvagable product to the trained hunter. 

"Thank you for you help. Another half a day, and we would have had more  giant flies on our hands. Instead, the problem seems to have to been  dealt with, for now at least, and my partner and I have a nice pile of  meat and and skins to sell thanks to the maggots' work. If you wait  until I can get a complete inventory, I will send a list of the skins  with you back to Adolfo so he can plan accordingly."

By the time the party has finished cleaning up,Mr. Sarasu's partner has arrived, and though surprised to see the maggots, jumps in and between the two experienced hunters and the hunter in training, they have the most of the savable meat in the smoker and have started stretching the hides on the various racks that outlined the yard. 

After another round of thanks, Mr. Sarasu gives you a list, and you head back the way you came. The trip back is uneventful except for some drunks who temporarily think you are there to take down their still, and you get back to the Broken Log as the sun is starting to set. It it full this time with the supper crowd, and Adolfo is busy when you walk in so he tells you to wait at the bar until he has finished. Somehow the entire bar already knows what you did with the maggots, so a number of people offer to buy you a round of drinks while you wait.

When Mr. Savi finally gets to you, he takes you up to a private room upstairs which is clearly an temporary office space for him. "Thank you for helping. I know that such tasks aren't glamorous, but they are what keeps us in business. From the list you brought back, it sounds like they were able to take advantage of the situation and should have quality hides to sell us. While I normally don't pay until delivery, I trust their judgment, and you deserve something for your efforts." He pulls out a locked box from under his bed, and hands each of you 15 platinum before putting it back. "Very briefly, the reason I asked for your assistance is that I need to make a trip to Tritower to talk to the owner of an abandoned estate just up the road to see if I can't convince him to sell it to us. Along the way, I also want to scout out good hunting spots, so the trip will take a good solid week even on horseback. There are villages and inns along the way that we will stay at whenever possible, and I will pay for your food and lodging on those occasions, as well as any other food required for the trip. If you wish to do some shopping before we leave, I still have some business to wrap up, and so won't be able to leave until tomorrow mid morning, so you should have time to do so either tonight or tomorrow morning. Thank you for bringing the horses out; that made it much easier for both myself and Theo. Until tomorrow morning, you are free to stay here and mingle with the locals before getting some sleep or, as I said before you can go shopping. Either way, if you can be ready by mid to late morning tomorrow, we can be on our way."

[sblock=Rewards]Experience -
Maggot Slaying CR 3: 800 xp total/160 xp each

Treasure -
150 gp[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 8, 2011)

Megan will spend the night hanging out with the crowd and telling wild stories of how the group fought off a horde of maggots + giant flies. She gets herself a little tipsy, but not too drunk to make it to her room.

Next morning, the half elf will trade in her regular thieves' tools for the MW version. If there's an abandon house there might be a need for breaking and entering, so she at her best for her employer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Once back at the inn, Ariel pockets her reward and looks for a hot bath.  After getting clean, the mucky water and stink washed away, she returns to the common room of the inn dressed in her clerical vestments and scimitar strapped to her belt.  

She sits near Megan to watch over her companion in case the half-elf gets too drunk and fails to avoid trouble that might seek her out.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 8, 2011)

_Audra's immediate impulse is to politely refuse the offered reward. Then she has a split second to consider how such an inflow might benefit the Orders efforts to help those so in need. Her decision made, she accepts the reward with a gracious bow and secures it away. After cleaning up as best as she can, she decides to take advantage of this opportunity to see more of this area than just the inn, though being careful to walk in a pattern that she can retrace easily. She looks for a clothier, where she might get some slightly more durable clothes. Her hand mended (time and again and again) outfit might be ready to be replaced after the muck. Also on her mind, the idea of finding a comfortable and appropriately cut pair of soft boots so that she can store her sandals in her backpack. Something a little less open seems to be a good idea, she has learned, while traveling._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 8, 2011)

After asking some of the locals in the bar, Audra gets pointed to the hut of a poor older widow who was a well known seamstress and her son, an apprentice leathermaker. She finds Gustav, the son, outside the hut fixing some holes in the wall. "Good evening. Are you lost? You don't look like you're from around here."


----------



## Caim (Jun 8, 2011)

After cleaning up and cleaning her mind of having maggot guts infused into her hair and furs, Naria has a seat next to Ariel. "Well that wasn't very fun but at least we have some extra gold in our pocket."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 8, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> After asking some of the locals in the bar, Audra gets pointed to the hut of a poor older widow who was a well known seamstress and her son, an apprentice leathermaker. She finds Gustav, the son, outside the hut fixing some holes in the wall. "Good evening. Are you lost? You don't look like you're from around here."




_Audra provides a polite smile. She suddenly becomes conscious of her red hair, still wet and right now pulled back. What a sight that must look! She forms her reply._

I am just passing through, though Mr. Savi seems to be content in the idea of spending the night here. After asking around I was told I could possibly find what I seek here. I am in need of replacing my clothing and also in need of something flexible and yet strong for my feet for the journey ahead.

_To demonstrate, she wiggles her toes, which currently peek out from her sandals as the poor socks require time to dry, looking down at them before looking back up at Gustav again._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gustav gives a solid lookover, "Wait here, let me get mother." He disappears into the hut, and a few minutes later comes back out accompanied by an older, but still vibrant, woman. She gives Audra a quick glance, "I may have something you can use. It won't fit perfectly, but it will be better for the road than your current outfit." She leads you inside as Gustav returns to repairing the hut, and after trying on a few different things and an old pair of Gustav's boots, mixed with a fair bit of local gossip, you are able to piece together a traveler's outfit that fits surprisingly well and looks decent considering that it was put together from odds and ends sitting around the hut. When you go to hand her money for the clothes, she hesitates, and after quickly grabbing it from your hand, "That part stays between you and me. And it's for the materials, nothing more. I make clothes for my neighbors because it keeps me busy, not because I truly need the money. We may not have much, but we have what we need. Gustav's father saw to that before he left this earth, and still does from where he waits patiently for me to join him."









*OOC:*


You get a traveler's outfit, 1 gp, 5 lb.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 8, 2011)

_Audra gives a polite bow, feeling better now, her old clothes bundled neatly, knowing she'll need those upon return to Venza._

He watches over the two of you still, if he is the kind of man I believe he is. I pray he continues to do until it is time for you to be together.

_She gives one last polite bow and, after stopping to share a word of thanks with Gustav, heads off toward the inn again, where she will join her companions, she hopes, for a drink before meditation and sleep._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*



Naria said:


> "Well that wasn't very fun but at least we have some extra gold in our pocket."



Ariel wrinkles her nose for a second as she remembers the swamp water and the putrid smell.  She replies, "Why yes, we do. All in the name of Her service."

"However, it would appear that my career is destined to be continually wading in dirty water.  White underwear just doesn't come clean after that.  And the mere thought of leeches or little fish swimming into my..."

Girls will be girls, and the young woman points out the unpleasantness of having her genital region invaded by critters.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 9, 2011)

"If we're talking about genital invasions," Megan joins in, "I sure hope next times it's something something studier than a few wiggling maggots." 

She accepts a drink from a laughing local and take a gulp, "And we should also keep an eye out for the bastards who killed Theo's brother. I wouldn't mind a little bonus."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2011)

The local gent comments when Megan mentions the bandits, "I wouldn't plan on seeing them anywhere around here. It's been weeks and no one has seen hide or hair any of them scoundrels. They probably fled north as soon as they knew their game was up. They are probably in Tritower trying to find the next boat out while they still can. At least, if it were me, that's what I would be doing if I had stirred a hornet's nest like they have. Those who patrol the Silver Road pride themselves on making it unfriendly for bandits, and they do a good job of it, too. Those fools chose the wrong road to use as an escape route."


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 9, 2011)

"Well well, we happen to be heading that way. Maybe we'll get lucky and those bastards will still be there. Def something worth looking into, don't u think, girls?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2011)

At this point more of the locals offer their opinion on the bandits' location. "I still say they cut east to Three Rivers, that hive of scum and villainy would be a far more welcome place for that lot." "You're both full of rubbish. They disguised themselves and are waiting in Venza until the stink blows over, so they can operate here. Going down the Silver Road was just a sham they pulled off to trick people." "You're all full of it, as usual. They clearly double backed into the swamps and joined one of the many pirate groups there." "Oh shut up you windbag, you can barely remember what happened right in front of your face 5 minutes ago. You couldn't possibly know about some bandits you've barely heard of." "Well that's still better than what you can do." Drink and the presence of multiple pretty ladies is clearly starting to cloud the judgment of some of the younger men, and even some of the not so young men, and Elvock steps in to break the group up before someone does something stupid.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 9, 2011)

"I can't remember the last time I got this much attention. Alas, I think I had enough to drink. I am going to hit the sack. Don't stay up too late now ladies."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 9, 2011)

_Audra returns at some point, dressed in a more traditional traveling outfit, carrying a slightly dirty roll of cloth beneath her arm. Pressed atop that pile are her equally as dirty sandals. She enters through the door and, as last time, stops for a moment to take in the 'lay of the land' so to speak. A smile bends the corner of her mouth as she spots all the men gathering in the area of her companions. Shifting her bundle, she heads upstairs, deciding that perhaps after some meditation she might return down stairs for a drink. Or she might even just be good until morning. She weaves her way through the crowd, dodging a drunken citizen here or there, eventually finding her way to her room. her old clothes and sandals are neatly placed into the backpack she left there earlier. This she sets back on the floor and then settles herself onto the floor, legs crossed before her. After a couple of deep, relaxing breaths, she places her hands, palm down on her knees, arms relaxed, eyes closed. She begins the process of getting her mind cleared and begins to meditate._









*OOC:*


Nearly said she begins to medicate. Anyway, do we each have our own room, is it a large common room (well, our masked friend might need his own space...heeheehee) or are we, say sharing like, 3 rooms or something? Unless we're just going to fast forward to the following morning


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


The girls are in a common room with 5 beds that Adolfo has secured for the party. The Guardian can sleep in Adolfo's suite. It's more or less the arrangement that you will have at any of the inns along the road. The inns along the road typically have 2 to 3 common sleeping rooms with 4-8 beds, a handful of smaller private rooms with 1 or 2 beds, and 1 or 2 suites of 2 decent sized rooms. The inns have screens that can be used to partially break up the common rooms if need be as well. Adolfo is currently occupying a suite in the Broken Log.

I am just waiting another day to see if the Guardian or Naria want to go shopping before introducing the next scene.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*



VVilhem said:


> "If we're talking about genital invasions," Megan joins in, "I sure hope next times it's something something studier than a few wiggling maggots."



Ariel clearly doesn't get the sexual innuendo, "Ugh, no thank you.  Anything bigger that the little fishes and leeches getting in my undergarments would just be too crowded."

As the evening goes on, the cleric is polite and friendly among the male patrons. However, Ariel does not flirt, doesn't even know how, and if they start getting the wrong idea mere zealous mention of her goddess's justice should deter any untoward thoughts about her or her tipsy companions.  Her scimitar is sharp and she does know how eunuchs are made.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2011)

> "If we're talking about genital invasions," Megan joins in, "I sure hope next times it's something something studier than a few wiggling maggots."




 The Guardian spills his drink at Megan's words. "Careful, there are gentlemen in this room."
As the others go to bed, he also starts to move to Adolfo's suite:
"If you need anything, you know where to find me."

[sblock=OOC]

The Guardian will buy a longsword if possible. Against things like giant maggots, something longer than a cestus may be helpful.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
4/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Like Adolfo said, you have time for a quick shopping trip to Arcane Row before you leave, due to the horses, so a longsword is entirely possible.


----------



## Caim (Jun 11, 2011)

*OOC:*



Naria will not be purchasing anything.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 11, 2011)

After a good night's sleep, and some brief shopping, Adolfo finally wraps up the last  of his business here and you head out shortly before noon. Shortly after you leave the Broken Log, you pass a massive abandoned estate that looks like it once housed a village worth of people sitting quietly in complete ruin as the wilds slowly take over the lands surrounding it. Adolfo tells you that the last building to remain standing, a single small stable, was recently torn down by the patrols to limit places for bandits to hide. This estate is the one that Adolfo wants to secure for his family to operate out of, and you can understand why perfectly. It's size and location are ideal.

The next few days are mostly uneventful. You pass wild forest and meadow, small farms, large private estates sealed off from the surrounding area, and the occasional stream. Traffic on the road is moderate with locals going about their business, the occasional noble's carriage going to or from their private escapes, lawyers and other businessmen doing business in the villages, and regular patrols. The villages are small, but contain all the essential services of civilization, and the inns are pleasant, if not fancy. Some areas are clearly more cared for than others, with the willingness of the local nobles to involve themselves in local concerns being evident in the relative repair the villages and road are in at any given point. As you get farther along, the private estates get fewer and bigger, and the small farms start to give way to the wild a bit more every day. 

On about the third day around lunch, you are nearing a local road that turns off and leads to a popular hunting ground from Adolfo had been told at the inn the previous night. He calls a stop for lunch before going to check out the reports he had heard about these hunting grounds on one of many such diversions he had done so far on the trip. The south of the road at this point is an open meadow with a small farm on the southern edge, but it grows wild by the road. To the north, where the path to the hunting ground leads is moderately dense forest. The weather has been cooler than normal, making travel pleasant, but today is returning to the normal temperatures, and you are all starting to feel a bit warm, so you are ready for a break.

The forest, except for the road that goes through it, counts as difficult terrain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 12, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel gets off her horse, Ajax, and walks around a bit to get some feeling back into her legs and saddle sore rear end.

"Are we planning to take a break right here then?"

After murmuring a few divine prayers, she moves to be able to look down that road to the north, more out of curiosity than for any other reason.

_OOC: Cast Resistance & Guidance (Spamming them often outside of combat to be ready for anything).  Move to K7._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 12, 2011)

Megan dismounts and follows Ariel with her crossbow (to J6), actively looking for danger.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

[sblock=Megan]something about the road where it enters the woods looks off. You can't tell specifically what is off from this distance, but your brain is telling you that there is something suspiciously trap like in F7.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 12, 2011)

Megan motions her companions over. "Something is funny about that entrance into the woods there (F7). I think it's a trap so I am going to try to take care of it."

Megan slowly moves toward where she thinks the trap is...








*OOC:*


Ah crap... I am adding my reflex save if u need it...facepalm, so should I roll up a new char now?







[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Megan lets out a yell of surprise as a web noose comes inches from wrapping itself around her as she triggered the loop cleverly hidden on the ground, and only a lucky jump at the very last second got her feet out of the way in time. At this point, she hears a frustrated roar from deeper in the woods as a humanoid creature with sickle like arms, and the face of a spider comes charges down the road at her and bites her for 4 damage (and I need a Fort Save DC 14 or take 1 point of Dex damage). The others stop their lunch preparations as they hear the commotion and prepare to deal with this new threat.

[sblock=DC 15 Knowledge (dungeoneering)]This appears to be an ettercap, an aberration known for their affinity to spiders and using their own web to make traps.[/sblock]

[sblock=map and combat information]The non road portions of the forest are difficult terrain. The forest does provide partial cover for anyone wanting to use ranged attacks.




 Ariel 16/16 hp
Audra 10/10 hp
Guardian 19/19 hp
Megan 12/16 hp
Naria 15/15 hp[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does this thing have full or partial cover, considering it is in the entry to the dense stuff? I.E. will we have as difficult a time as it looks hitting it from range without naiing Megan as well?







_Audra gives Megan a nod and slips from Shafty's back, stretching and wincing as her spine crackles. She is still in this pose, counting bones in her back perhaps, when the roar breaks out._

What in the name of...

_As she speaks, she moves toward the edge of the forest near where Megan stands._









*OOC:*


Audra moves to square G6 with her fists and feet ready to go.







[sblock=Audra Frost]*Initiative*: +2 
*AC*: 15   *Flatfooted*: 10    *Touch*: 15
*HP*: 10    *Current*: 10
*CMB*: +1    *CMD*: 16    *Fortitude*: +3   *Reflex*: +5    *Will*: +5

*Current Weapon*: Unarmed Strike (Attack: +2 Damage: 1d6+1 Crit: x2 Flurry of Blows: +1/+1)

*Stunning Fist*: Fortitude Save DC10 + Half Char Level: 0 + Wisdom Modifier: 3 (DC13)
*Catch Off Guard*: No penalty for Improvised Melee Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Range will be difficult, but it's not grappling Megan, it simply bit at her, so hitting Megan isn't a concern. Now if I hadn't rolled a one on the noose trap grapple check, that would be grappling her, and you would risk hitting Megan if you tried to attack that at range, but I rolled a 1, so it's a moot point. Megan is safe from those worries.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 13, 2011)

Megan 5-foost away from the beast (into G7) and fires her crossbow. She feels an icy cold feeling creeping into her veins where she took the bite, but the half elf wills it away and draws her dog slicer, dropping her spent crossbow in the process. 








*OOC:*


Don't know if it's our turn yet, but I suppose that's the only thing I can do.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, it's the party's turn.


----------



## Caim (Jun 13, 2011)

Naria looks to Ariel then to the creature that has emerged from the forest. "Looks like Megan found us a new playmate."

Naria lets out a shout. "MEGAN MOVE BACK!" She draws her scimitar and shield as she moves closure to the creature and Megan.









*OOC:*



Moving to F6 and attacking with my scimitar.








[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar and shield

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Since I am a primarily ranged attacker, I needed to wait for Megan to move and I want to act before Naria.





Ariel moves around behind Megan to the other side and uses her divine prayer, "May the Fires of Her Justice burn you!"

She points at the ugly spider faced beast and the fire bolt shoots across the short gap to scorch its torso. The cleric puts both hands on her longspear, ready to jab the creature.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to G8
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch on Ettercap; Fire Bolt (1d20+5=17,  1d6+2=8) With Guidance and PBS
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

The Guardian draws his newly acquired sword and moves forward.

[sblock=OOC]

move: move to H7
free: draw longsword during movement (shield was already ready)
standard: prepare attack vs enemy who comes in range.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2011)

The creature moves away from the road into the denser areas of the forest as he slashes at Naria with his bite. His teeth sink into Naria, dealing 5 damage. Both Naria and Megan need a to make a Fortitude save of DC 14 or take 1 point of Dex damage. Meanwhile, Adolfo does what he can to keep the horses from getting spooked and running away.

[sblock=map and combat imformation]The non road portions of the forest are difficult terrain. The forest does provide partial cover for anyone wanting to use ranged attacks.






Ariel 16/16 hp
Audra 10/10 hp
Guardian 19/19 hp
Megan 12/16 hp; poisoned
Naria 10/15 hp; poisoned

It: 14 damage[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I guess everyone's atks missed?














*OOC:*


I thought once you saved from poison once, you don't have to keep making saving throws. PF Poison Rules Megan made her fort save above.







"It's smarter than it looks. We have to go to it!" With that Megan moves into the forest in an attempt to flank it (ends in D8), keeping out of the creature's reach, and go into total defense.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Depends on the poison. This one requires 2 saves. And Ariel and Megan hit the creature successfully last round.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 14, 2011)

Megan feels the cold feeling once again and this time feels her arms and legs start to go numb, slowing her down a bit.


[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Delaying until after Naria to do ranged attack.






Ariel gets ready to send another fire bolt at the spider-faced creature, but calls to Naria first, "Naria, strike and step back.  I will hit him again."

[sblock=Actions]*AoO: *MWK Longspear (1d20+3=18,  1d8+1=2)
*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Caim (Jun 14, 2011)

Naria takes the hit and can see the foreign substance ooze from the wound. "You'll pay for that one."









*OOC:*


Sorry PM, I'll take a 5ft step into the square Megan was in.







[sblock=Mini Stats] Naria
Initiative: +6 (+5 fatigued)
AC: 18 (15 w/out shield, 16 raging, 17 fatigued, 15 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 15 (17 raging) Current: 15
CMB: +3 (+5 raging, +2 fatigued) CMD: 18 (20 raging, 16 fatigued)
Fort: +4 (+6 raging) Reflex: +4 (+3 fatigued) Will: +1 (+3 raging)
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar and shield

Rage: 6/6 rounds per day
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 14, 2011)

_Audra pauses a second as Naria steps into her path. With a nifty sidestep, she steps into the dense brush and such  getting herself an angle to strike, she swings a right hand shot at the thing._









*OOC:*


Move 1 5 foot step to square F5, now that she is in "difficult" terrain, is there some form of restriction on her movement?







[sblock=Audra Frost]*Initiative*: +2 
*AC*: 15   *Flatfooted*: 10    *Touch*: 15
*HP*: 10    *Current*: 10
*CMB*: +1    *CMD*: 16    *Fortitude*: +3   *Reflex*: +5    *Will*: +5

*Current Weapon*: Unarmed Strike (Attack: +2 Damage: 1d6+1 Crit: x2 Flurry of Blows: +1/+1)

*Stunning Fist*: Fortitude Save DC10 + Half Char Level: 0 + Wisdom Modifier: 3 (DC13)
*Catch Off Guard*: No penalty for Improvised Melee Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Difficult terrain costs double to move through, no 5' step, no charging. Naria, you successfully hit so go ahead and roll damage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


@Naria. And please take a 5ft step back into the square Megan vacated so Ariel can used a ranged attack before Audra's action takes place.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 14, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Difficult terrain costs double to move through, no 5' step, no charging. Naria, you successfully hit so go ahead and roll damage.












*OOC:*


Ah. Good. So that's why that Nimble Moves feat was there. Glad I took that!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Guardian keeps his prepared action. He lacks good moving or ranged attack options.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still need Naria's damage and Ariel's fire bolt shot.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


TSS is busy with RL. I think you can roll the damage for him as it requires no decision so we can move on. 






Ariel holds her ground and sends another fire bolt to sear the creature, the fire scorching it once more. "Helina's fire!  Let's finish it off."

She readies her shield in her off hand, in preparation of fighting hand to hand.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Ready shield
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch on Ettercap; Fire bolt (1d20+4=23, 1d6+2=6) With PBS
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Longspear(right hand only)

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Caim (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*



Actually I do have quite a bit on my plate as far as RL. I thought I rooled damage and moved. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do have quite a bit on my plate as far as RL. I thought I rooled damage and moved. Sorry for the delay.












*OOC:*


I understand completely. RL can be a pain some times. Updated map coming when I get home from work.







The creature is starting to get annoyed with musical combatants, so he shoots a web at Audra in hopes that it makes her stay still. 









*OOC:*


Audra needs a DC 15 Reflex save or be webbed. Naria and Megan need DC 14 Fort saves or take 1 point of Dex damage.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 15, 2011)

_Audra finds a safe spot to sidestep to, the web going splatter next to her._

Sorry, I don't want you to stick around.

_Still able to swing away on the...um....thing...she aims a right to the face, intending to follow it with a quick left._









*OOC:*


Flurry of Blows sees its first action 2 attacks at +1 each







[sblock=Audra Frost]*Initiative*: +2 
*AC*: 15   *Flatfooted*: 10    *Touch*: 15
*HP*: 10    *Current*: 10
*CMB*: +1    *CMD*: 16    *Fortitude*: +3   *Reflex*: +5    *Will*: +5

*Current Weapon*: Unarmed Strike (Attack: +2 Damage: 1d6+1 Crit: x2 Flurry of Blows: +1/+1)

*Stunning Fist*: Fortitude Save DC10 + Half Char Level: 0 + Wisdom Modifier: 3 (DC13)
*Catch Off Guard*: No penalty for Improvised Melee Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

The right jab hits, causing a minor nosebleed, but the left jab gets caught on a loose branch.

[sblock=map and combat information]The non road portions of the forest are difficult terrain. The forest  does provide partial cover for anyone wanting to use ranged attacks.






Ariel 16/16 hp
 Audra 10/10 hp
 Guardian 19/19 hp
 Megan 12/16 hp; poisoned  (1 save; -2 Dex)
 Naria 10/15 hp; poisoned (0 saves; -1 Dex)

 It: 30 damage; significantly hurt[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sunshadow, Megan is not in the right position. In the previous round, I had Megan moved from G7 to D8. The post below will have Megan moving from D8 to C7 to D6.






Megan feels the poison spreading into her limbs but grits her teeth and moves to flank the monster with Artur, slashing at it with her dog slicer.








*OOC:*


Does anyone have neutralize poison? This DEX dmg is killing me!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Megan manages to get in behind the creature, and though it is still standing, she deals a grievous wound.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


No anti-toxin.  Did not think to buy any nor a healing kit, my bad.






Ariel puts her shield away and grasps the longspear and jabs at the spider faced created.  She misses badly, "Sorry, maybe next time."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Stow shield
*Standard Action:* Reach melee attack on Ettercap; MWK Longspear (1d20+3=5,  1d8+1=9)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Longspear(right hand only)

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries. Actually you can use your heal skill to treat poison, even in combat. The DC is the poison's DC and the action is a standard action. I think we got enough people to finish this beast off. With a fort save of +2, I can really use your help!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


You can buy antitoxins and a healing kit in the next village if you wish. They have pretty much everything listed in the book as well as masterwork armor and weapons.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yay for flanking! Yeah, deal with the poison, I think we got it's attention off you guys for the moment. If it is still standing for next round, I'm gonna have Audra do something besides punch it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, 7F is still free so the Guardian can get there to slice IT?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, F7 is open.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2011)

The Guardian moves closer and takes a swing at the strange creature.

[sblock=OOC]

move: move to H7
swift: Arcane strike feat
standard: longsword attack vs ettercap.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 17, 2011)

The Guardian almost cuts the ettercap in half as he drops the beast. The horses secured finally calmed down, Adolfo comes over, and looking at the creature, "I don't know what that thing is, but it sure isn't nice. The camp is just a half mile up the road, and I've been told that there is usually someone there, so we may want to press on to see if they can help with the poison."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2011)

The Guardian looks at he newly acquired longsword. "Good blade." He says as he cleans it and puts it away.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

With the creature falling, Ariel wastes no time in rushing to Megan's and Naria's aid.  Holding her holy symbol she immediately starts casting her orisons, "May Her blessing surround you and Her guidance aid you."

Divine light glows from her touch.  Once completed she starts trying to treat the poisonous wounds with more mundane healing techniques.

After doing all she can for the poison, she will again grasps her holy symbol and send a wave of positive healing energy radiating out to cure Megan completely and reduce Naria's wound to only a red scratch.

Ariel stands there looking over her two companions to see if there is more she needs to do, ready to cast the orisons again.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Resistance _and _Guidance _on both Naria and Megan.
Take 10 on Heal +7 for Treating Poison.
Channel energy (1d6=4)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 17, 2011)

"Well, that could have been a lot worse," says Megan, wiping her dog slicer clean in the grass, "Good things we ganged up on that monster before it had a chance to escape. Wouldn't want to run across it again."

"And thanks a bunch Ariel, your goddess watched over us as always."

To Adolfo, "Shall we get to camp while we still have day light? I would hate to run into more critters such as this one in the dark."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


It is currently lunch time, so you have plenty of day light, but if you want to camp, the hunting camp is just up the side road a bit. Also I need a total of ten DC 14 Fortitude saving throws from Megan and Naria or up to two successful saving throws, whichever is less, counting any that have already been made. Each failed attempt deals 1 point of DEX damage.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought Ariel took 10 on her heal checks for us?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


That gives you a +4 competence bonus, but she can only do it for one person per round for the remaining rounds, and it doesn't actually stop the poison by itself.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gotcha, thanks for the clarification. Alright, here we go!














*OOC:*


Made it with the 2nd save. That and the 14 from the 1st fort save during combat will cure Megan of the poison. That monster gives Megan a total of 3 DEX dmg! I know each day Megan gets 1 DEX back, but is there a way faciliate this? Lesser restoration, anyone?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 17, 2011)

_Audra reflexively pulls her arm back and covers her face as the Masked member of the party introduces the...creature...thing...to the theory of a split personality. She looks down at it, well the bits of it that fall close to her._

Now that, is disgusting. Though I wonder if Mr. Savi can skin that thing. Not that anyone would want it.

_She shrugs with an involuntary shiver and turns around, making her way out of the thicket and back towards the clearing where lunch, calmed down horses and Adolfo wait. The line of conversation makes perfect sense to her_

If you want to take them on ahead, Mr. Savi, a couple of us can pack things up here real quick and follow you momentarily.

_Not even waiting for a response she begins to round up the half laid out lunch._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

After dealing with the poison, Ariel prayers for some blessings (_Resistance_) and _Guidance _and then says, "Let us check where this creature came from, maybe there is another one ready to ambush us."

She begins carefully searching where the creature first appeared and the direction it came from.

[sblock=Actions]After dealing with poison (Heal and Orisons), Take 20 on Perception and start spamming _Resistance _and _Guidance_.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Naria shakes the poison off quickly, taking only the one round of damage, while Megan is a bit slower to do so, but still doesn't feel the full wrath of the what Ariel identified what the poison could have done. Once that was all taken care of, the party moves toward the hunting camp after Adolfo throws the body of the creature onto the back of his not particularly happy horse. A half mile later, they were entering a well used communal hunting camp complete with a small defensive perimeter of spikes point out and up. Inside was storage huts, stables, smokers, racks for skins, fire pits, and at least one small still. 

There is a couple of men loading one of the smokers with wood as you enter. They look up, but once they determine you're not a threat, they go back to work. One of them notices the creature on Adolfo's horse and comes over. "I see someone finally killed that blasted ettercap. You'll want to stop in Hillsborough (the next village up the Silver Road) and claim the bounty from Captain Melvo. Most of the body is worthless, I'm afraid, but if his web glands are still intact, those are worth something."

[sblock=rewards]Experience:
Hungry Ettercap CR 4 1200 xp total/240 XP each

Treasure:
75 gp each from bounty and the few valuable parts of the ettercap.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel overs a murmured prayer to Helina for their safe arrival and looks around the camp with some curiosity. 

She asks Adolfo, "Now that we are here, are we spending the rest of the day here?  Or jsut lunch before we move on to this Hillsborough?"

Since the camp appears to have pretty good defenses, she pays particular attention to their sentries or whoever is standing watch, if at all.

[sblock=Actions]Take 20 on Perception[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2011)

The camp looks like it could be well defended if it needed to be, and it looks old enough that it probably was at some point in its history, but from what you've heard along the road about current dangers, this area nowadays is fairly quiet except for the occasional problem creature like the one you just killed. "I will leave that up to you whether we bunk here or in an inn in Hillsborough tonight. If we stop here, that would leave you an afternoon to relax and walk around after that much travel on the horses. If we stop in Hillsborough, you get a warmer bed."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


 What to do?  IC Ariel would rather sleep in the Inn, but I thought we were here for a reason and as a player, I want XP and treasure. Someone else can decide.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


You're there because Adolfo is a hunter and this is the kind of place that he makes his living. So of course he had to stop in on his way to Tritower.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 19, 2011)

Megan takes the opportunity to purchase 2 vials of antitoxin from the locals, "The creature bit me, but I got him good!" *points to the deep gash on its back

"I say we stick around just in case something else shows up," she suggests, "we can ask the locals if there are other bounties that we can claim or just scout the area in general. Perhaps Adolfo can even show us a trick or two in hunting and we can trade fireside stories with roasted venison + rabbit stew. Did you guys know Ariel, Guardian, and I swam with sharks? I have the scars to prove it!"








*OOC:*


Ariel, maybe you can help me out with a lesser restoration tomorrow? Megan will be down by 2 DEX by then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2011)

"I'm fine either way. But about that creature, are they solitary or hunt usually in packs? There could be more around." The Guardian says wondering.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I don't think you can buy anything at the camp.  That was at the next village of Hillsborough. Sorry, no Lesser Restoration until Ariel reaches 3rd level.  Are we there yet?






Ariel goes with the flow since their employer wants to stay here, "Camping here it is then."

She makes sure Ajax is properly cared for and then accompanies Megan on her scouting if she doesn't mind the clanking around.  She will protect their employer if he decides to leave the camp as well.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 20, 2011)

_Audra, having packed or helped pack, most of the previous attempt to camp, gets herself to work unpacking what she can, getting her own horse, and any her comrades may not be up to dealing with themselves due to the saddle sores, taken care of and otherwise keeping a low profile. She does, however, make mental note of the name 'ettercap' and silently chides herself for the occasional stare at the carcass as if she expects it is going to get up and start spewing web again, despite having been sliced neatly like a loaf of bread._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 20, 2011)

After examining the body, the hunters in the camp can tell you that is probably a solitary youngster that wandered off on his own. There are others in the areas farther away from the road, but they usually stay well away from the regular patrols, generally sticking to well known territories in the backwoods.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 20, 2011)

The afternoon passes quietly, as both the party and the horses enjoy a welcome break. Adolfo spends most of it with the local hunters, getting a feel for the type and quality of game in the area. Any party members who wish to converse with either Adolfo or the hunters or aid them in the preparation of the game may do so. Otherwise I will fast forward to the evening camp fire about this time tomorrow.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 20, 2011)

Megan will try her best to aid Aldolfo and the hunters in preparation for the evening. She has never done these kind of chores before, but adventuring is learning.








*OOC:*


I am fine with fast forwarding.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Ready here.






Ariel quickly loses interest in the hunting activities and instead takes it upon herself to look after standing a proper watch.  Her martial order believes in vigilant preparedness.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 20, 2011)

_After getting unpacking for the day and night done and making sure the mounts are somewhat happy, at least, Audra walks the camp, getting an idea of the lay out of the place, small though it may be. She will stop on occasion passing by Adolfo and the other hunters, listening to this or that story or bit of story about how large a certain wolf was someone once almost caught or the like. Eventually, as the afternoon wears on, she will find a nice, shady spot and settle in to meditate on the days events thus far and perhaps sneak in a nap before being roused for the evening meal._









*OOC:*


Good with the FFWD


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good with the FFWD


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2011)

After a pleasant dinner, your party is the only ones left in the camp, as the others present had finished their task and gone home to their families. As you are sitting by the fire, Adolfo elaborates on his primary task of this trip. 

"The Silver Road was formally established by the Johnson Family several generationgs ago as a last ditch effort to keep from going broke. It was successful beyond their expectations, and the patriarch established a number of compounds to help keep the enterprise going, putting one of his children in charge of each. One of them you saw just outside Venza. Another sits by Tritower, and others are strung out until the Road ends in Gist. 

Everything was fine until the old man died, and the driving force behind the unity of the enterprise died with him. His own children continued to cooperate, but his grand children could not agree whether to cooperate or who was the best to inherit or even what menu to have at family gatherings in many cases. The one exception was the branch controlling the outpost by Venza, mostly because there was only one surviving heir. At any rate, when the time came for the grandchildren to take over, the enterprise fell apart. The branches in the Baronies proper fell to bickering amongst themselves and with each other as those in power in that region are prone to do. Only the branches in Gist, Tritower, and just outside Venza remained even partially functional. Than the time for the great grand children came and the sole heir to the Venza branch decided he didn't give a jot about the family business, and was more interested in playing the dandy in the Baronies. His only contact with his inherited estate in that time is his father's funeral and the occasional visit from his lawyers to sell off more pieces to fund his debauchery. The Broken Log used to be owned and ran by the Johnson family, but was amongst the first things sold.

That was 25 years ago, and you can see the effect it has had on the compound and the road itself. While local traffic between the farms and estates keeps the Venza to Tritower portion of the road from fading away completely, business between Venza and Tritower has stagnated. It has come to my attention that the former dandy, now drunk, bitter, and unpleasant from all accounts, is currently living with his cousin in Tritower, the only place left that he is tolerated amongst his family. Now an old man, and with no wife or children, when he dies, there is no heir to the estate this time, and I intend to propose that my family step in and fill the void. The estate has long since ceased to be of any value to either Thomas, the current owner, or any other branch of the family, and having to deal with the legal proceedings should Thomas die in the current scenario would be an expensive nightmare for his cousins. 

For myself and my brothers on the other hand, it is a golden opportunity. We could stand to gain not only all the space we could hope for to run our operation from, but if the trip is successful enough, perhaps we can walk away with a business deal or two with the remaining member of the Johnson family."


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 21, 2011)

"This sounds like a business deal to me," Megan chimes in, "and most of us don't have a business bone in us nor would you want us to do those things. Aside from dealing with minor wilderness pest along the way, do you perhaps expect trouble?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2011)

"I expect Thomas Johnson to be rather difficult. He has a reputation of being rather obstinate about normal day to day things, and anything that relates to his failed inheritance is likely to hit a brick wall. I will probably need your help getting him to listen long enough to give me a chance to fully explain my proposal. I believe that if I can get all of it across, that I have a reasonable chance of at least getting the compound for my family, either now or in the future. His cousin, Samuel, should be a little easier to work with, but he is looking to pass on his inheritance soon himself, and I don't know what, if any, plans he may have regarding his cousin's holdings. Any help in sounding out his thoughts on the matter would be very helpful. You may not have a business bone, but the notes from my brother indicate that you are very good at asking questions about basic information. Help me get that basic information and their attention, and I can sell the business side."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel remarks off-hand, "This layabout sounds like a real challenge of patience.  Her Justice teaches that patience is a virtue as much as valor."

"Thomas Johnson doesn't sound very trustworthy either, perhaps he is a lawbreaker and we will have words with him in that capacity as well. Should that be the case, then so be it.

"I am not a very good spy, but I can talk nice to people if they are decent.  If he is offensive and prone to unlawful acts, there are other ways to deal with him. My Lady Helena would approve, I am sure."

She casually rubs her hands together and then holds them out to the fire again, unconcerned.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2011)

"Lawbreaker, I don't know, but I would guess he is as much of a lawbreaker as any other spoiled, bitter, and drunken noble wannebe. Which is to say, lots of minor infractions and crimes of opportunity, but the big stuff would take too much effort to plan and follow through on."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel nods knowingly, mind already made up that Thomas Johnson is probably a sinner and will meet the sword of Justice sooner rather than later by his own misdeeds.

She says, "So Samuel Johnson is better then, perhaps we should start there since his cousin will likely be dealt with by other means if he behaves badly when we pay him a visit."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


2nd time posting this. Having issues getting to Enworld today.







_Audra listens carefully as her stomach digests the meal. Though no growls or moans of upset from her stomach interrupt, she squashes her eyebrows down as Adolfo relays his story. She listens to Megan's question, absorbs the reply, then looks to Ariel when she speaks._

It might serve us better if we approached the more difficult part of this problem first. If there is very little concern in being able to talk sense with Samuel, then we should concentrate on getting through to the one who has come down with Wanderlust. And from the sound of it, you suspect lust of other sorts as well. Which introduces another point both against us and for us.

_Audra shifts, both feet now up on opposite knees as she sits crosslegged._

The difficulty could be any woman with whom he has had, shall we say, illicit relations? If those relations also concluded in conception and birth of a child, or children, then there is the added difficulty of any claim that they might feel they can lay forth upon his inheritance, rather or not he chooses to accept his responsibility to it. However, that could also give us an advantage. If a bastard heir, or heirs, do indeed exist, then perhaps he might prefer to liquidate anything they could lay claim upon. If he is indeed in such dire straights, if anything he might listen to, it might be the language of cold, hard coin, as it were.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2011)

"I suspect he has other lusts, yes, but alcohol appears to be the biggest one of all. I doubt he's been able to consummate many other lusts in the recent past due to being bitter, broke, and a hypochondriac to boot from what I've heard. I haven't heard of any bastard children, but that doesn't mean much. It probably just means that he has bought any such children off already, which may be why he's in such dire straits now. At any rate, we shall just have to see what he is like in person in a few days. I am off to bed for a good night's sleep." 

The evening and night passes uneventfully. After a good breakfast, you head out once more north. You stop briefly in Hillsborough to collect the bounty and supplies at lunch time. Everyone seems pleased to see the critter killed, but not overly concerned about others in the area. It seems that this is on the edge of the wilder section of road, so such minor incursions are not uncommon. Traffic on the road north of thins out considerably, with far fewer noble estates this far north, and the farms have minor defenses around them. The locals told you that until Benton, the village just before Tritower, that you would be in the less traveled portion of the road. It is here that the decayed past is most visible, the villages, bridges, and roads all look more careworn, the wild portions are wilder. The weather continues to be hot and muggy, making travel slightly slower so as not to wear out the horses. About a day and a half beyond Hillsborough, the party starts to hear periodic rustling from the forest on either side of the road behind them. You don't think anything of it at first, but after about 15 minutes, you start to wonder if something may be following you.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 22, 2011)

Megan dismounts from Cotton and, with crossbow in hand, takes a hard look at the forest behind the party.
"I don't see anything, but that doesn't mean something isn't out there. We should organize ourselves in a more defensive order." With that, Megan slips behind Guardian, her eyes darting here and there.








*OOC:*


What rotten luck! I blame this on all the crits I got against the maggots. And I think Megan has healed up to 2 DEX dmg at this point?







[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +2  CMD: 16 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +5
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, any DEX damage has been healed by this point.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2011)

Alarmed by Megan, the Guardian gets of his horse ready for trouble, displaying both sword and shield.

[sblock=OOC]

draw sword, full defense.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel contemplates what Audra has said, wondering if she means that someone should use their femininity on purpose to deal with Thomas Johnson. She has never done that before and is not sure Helena would approve. The Aasimar cleric attends the last of her companion's minor cuts before bed.

At Hillsborough, Ariel takes advantage of the opportunity to pick up a few things that will be useful in the outdoors.  She buys a leeching kit, a heeling kit, and 2 vials of anti-toxin.
_____________________

Later on, Ariel is riding Ajax with her longspear in hand. As Megan is reacting to something, she too slides off her mount and looks around, "What is it?"

The cleric doesn't see anything either.

_OOC: Updated sheet for purchases.  Perception (1d20+5=9)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 22, 2011)

_Audra quirks an eyebrow at the somewhat offhanded dismissal of what she perceives could be a problem. After a bit, when it seems none of her companions are as concerned, she settles in to take first watch while the others get their rest._

(morning)

_Morning brings the ride through. During the stop to collect the bounty, Audra volunteers to tend to the purchasing of any supplies, such as food or water, that might be required, trying to make the stop efficient. Once the provisions, if any, are stowed and everyone is assembled, she hops back on Shafty's back, giving a comforting pat to the gelding's neck, and shambles along near the back of the line until everyone pulls up. Sure, the rustling had been annoying her a little, but it isn't until Megan takes up alarm that she begins to consider the noise more than just the effect of wild life in an overgrown and not heavily traveled area. She then recalls some of what was spoken of back in Venza, when she first met the other brother. She remains mounted, collecting reigns of the others horses and after tying them off on the horn of her saddle, pulls out her nunchucks and looks not just toward the general direction of the sound, but does a quick 360 degree sweep as well as she can._


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Audra notices a hangnail. Oh, tragedy!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have heard from TSS (Naria).  RL has him swamped for about a week more yet.  Go ahead and NPC him to follow along until he can get back to gaming.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2011)

Everybody (yes, everybody, I rolled an 8 stealth) manages to spot on the left side of the road about 30 feet back just off the road a giant spider with a small blue humanoid bearing an oversized head riding it. His posture is relaxed as he watches the party. 

[sblock=Knowledge (nature) DC 12]Mites are short, squat fey.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


So having a hard time resisting breaking out in the theme from The Smurfs.







_Audra turns her head and stops as she spots the blue thing on the spider. A rather large spider. Audra speaks beneath her breath, intended only for ears close by._

What is with all of the spiders?

_She takes note of the casual manner of the rider, who she doesn't have a clue what is. She decides, however, to return her nunchucks to their place, keeping her eyes on the spider and rider as they approach/if they approach. She rests her hand on her thigh near the handle of the small hand axe at her belt and otherwise convinces her body to relax._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2011)

Baffled from the strange creatures appearance, the Guardian looks at the others for guidance.

[sblock=OOC]

full defense.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 22, 2011)

"Adolfo, shall we exterminate that ugly creature?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Naria is only one that has Knowledge Nature (+4)





Ariel looks at the creature, and despite it riding a spider, it appears to be non-threatening for now. Asking for some Divine _Guidance_, she steps forward, shifting her longspear to her left hand only and holds her right out in greeting, "Good day.  I see that you have been following us.  Is there something you need or wish to discuss?"

The cleric looks to the creature, trying to judge its reaction and receives a hunch.

_OOC: Cast Guidance & then Trying to get a hunch on the situation; Sense Motive (1d20+6=25) - SUCCESS!_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

The creature seems a bit surprised, but not particularly concerned, that you managed to notice them before replying in a very nasal voice, "We are here to see that the arrangement is honored. If you are not aware of the formal agreement, the road belongs to you, the forest belongs to us. Honor that, and both sides will remain happy."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel replies, "I see.  I am Ariel Esimae, Warmaiden of Helena, Goddess of Justice.  I have not heard of this pact before."

The cleric turns to Adolfo, "Are you aware of such an agreement? It would be good to know the terms to ensure we abide by them.  Of course, if their is no pact and these creatures are restricting freedoms unlawfully..."

So far, the Aasimar is being pleasant to all involved, her zealous nature held in check as she is keeping an open mind at the moment.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 23, 2011)

_Audra listens to what is going on, mindful of the other horses whose reigns currently are tied off on her saddle horn. She looks around again, as if expecting to see others now that this one had answered the Cleric's inquiry. Beneath her, Shafty seems rather indifferent to it all, flicking his tail. She runs her right hand along the muscled neck, though he hardly seems to need the comforting touch. Perhaps she does instead? While curious about what is going on, Audra isn't letting her guard down entirely. Not in such a wild and unkempt place._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

"The locals didn't mention specifics, but they did say that unnecessary lingering on this stretch of road would likely be uncomfortable, as the denizens of the Feywood tend to get very antsy about strangers. Perhaps we can get the full story when we stop tonight, but for now I suggest we keep moving; I don't feel like being in the heat any longer than necessary, and stirring up a hornet's nest of fey without cause usually ends badly for the person doing the stirring."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel replies to Adolfo, "Okay. Thank you."

Before she responds to the spider mounted Fey, she looks to see if her companions have any opinions on the subject.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 23, 2011)

"If there is such a prior arrangement, then breaking it will make it harder for us to negotiate at Tritower. I say we stay our hands and get going. If an arrangement actually doesn't exist, we can always come back later."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 23, 2011)

_Audra looks around one last time before nodding._

I, for one, do not want to be the cause of any issues with Fey. If they are content to let us use the road to pass through as long as we respect the forest, I say we do exactly that. Keep to the road and keep moving. Although it would be very enlightening to find out the origins of this agreement. At some point.

_Audra considers the blue skinned creature atop its rather unnerving spider companion carefully._









*OOC:*


Safe to assume then, from the post below, that Audra's Sense Motive settled any concern she may have had about possible deceit. Cool.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel turn back to the Fey spider rider, "Very well.  We shall stay on the road and take our leave of you. Go in peace and may Her Justice's blessings be upon you."

She returns to Ajax and mounts up once more to continue the journey.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

You continue your journey through the Feywood and emerge from it a short while later where the road picls up once again it's familiar character. Every now and again you hear a rustle in the trees, but even the natural wildlife here seems to understand that the road is a distinct place in this realm. 

When you get to the next inn, and inquire about the incident, you get the full story. The Feywood has a mysterious place not well suited to casual exploration for as long as human settlements have existed in the region. The central mass lay to the east of the Silver Road, going all the way over to the Tang River, but one of the smaller, but still significant branches had been cut across from very early on due to the rough geography of the coast directly to the west of the branch. Most people suspected that it had once been home to fey, and they were proven correct when about a century and a half ago, a strange proclamation had been sent to all of the communities neighboring the woods. It declared that the Court had returned to it's summer home, and while excursions into the center of the wood would not be tolerated while the court was present, the court recognized that the development of path and roads in and through some of the smalller branches was to be expected, and so long as no new paths attempted to dissect the heart of the forest, most of the existing paths would be allowed to continue to function. 

Given that none of the trails had been anywhere near the areas the Court claimed for itself, since those were some of the most unreachable and oddest parts of the forest, and the few that had seen them described them as being otherworldly, with the presence of the fey Court there simply confirming why they had been generally avoided in the first place, and since the proclamation did nothing to challenge existing local practices, people accepted the proclamation as the offical word, and aside from the occasional individual from one side or the other, as well as the occasional escort like the one you receieved, there had been little interaction between the 2 worlds.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 1 Feywood Crossing 400 xp total/ 80 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 23, 2011)

_Audra continues on, making mental note of the agreement. The information gleaned in town only increases her curiosity as to the discovery of the proclamation from the Fey, but she decides that such curiosity will just have to go unanswered. For now. She awaits guidance from her employer as to what needs to be done here, including anything in the way of provision procurement._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Your progess is delayed for a day as a powerful thunderstorm rolls in from the ocean, but you rest comfortably at the inn in Huntsville, and continue on the next day when the weather returns to normal and stays normal for rest of the trip to Tritower. Just before Benton the number of farms start to increase again, and after Benton, you start seeing private estates again, indicating that you are nearing your destination. Just before Tritower, the terrain to the north of the road turns to partial marsh land and when you emerge from the forest area leading up to Tritower, you look up and see a breath taking view. Sitting on a roughly triangular island formed by the Tang River and an offshoot of that river that found another way to the ocean, the large town of Tritower sits between a large bay to the north of the island, and a massive plateau on the southern wedge of the island that overlooks the entire area. On the plataeu sits a magnificent castle, which makes up one of the three towers that gave the town its name. The Silver Road runs along the base of this plateau to a bridge that crosses the Tang River proper and continues east to Gist from there. 

Along the road across from where the main road to the castle comes down sits an imposing structure. A walled enclosure in the shape of an isocolesces triangle dominates the commercial area that surrounds it. Once a defensive structure tied to the castle, the buildings inside have been converted to an inn, the Clockwork Gnome. The main entrance lies on the long side by the road, with the inn itself, an old three story tall building, along the short side and a long two story buidling that served as a stable and home for the gnome family that ran the place stretched along the other long side. When you enter the courtyard, several gnome children playing with a small clockwork boar that presumably gives the inn its name come over, and take your horses while one runs inside the inn to let their parents know about the presence of guests.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

As the door opens to let in the children a small group of people start to exit. 

"Whoa, there! Watch your step Graxs, Markas. We are being attacked by gnomes." A tall heavily armed but lightly armored man says stepping out and smiling. One of the gnomish boys giggles before growling and making as if he is clawing at the man.

"Oh no! The wild Gnome-La-Beast! Help!" he says with a huge smile pretends to be wounded before ruffling the small boys hair and continuing towards the stables.

A large half-orc steps out of the inn next his chainmail jingling with every step and a large sword hilt protruding over one shoulder. "You all right Firrion?" he asks slightly concerned and looking around. His eyes stop at the group and linger on them a moment. He stares only a moment s a slim female hand places itself on his arm. "Firrion was only playing with the children Graxs. Please relax we have a long road ahead and if you are going to be like this..."

"Like what?"

"Nevermind. He should be alert though for where we are going." Firrion comments making his way past the group giving them a nod in greeting but continuing on to the stables. 

"And where are we going?" a second man says stepping out into the courtyard. His full plate looks well made and the kite shield strapped to his arm looks to have seen a lot of use. He pauses as he sees the new group standing and waiting for the doorway to become clear.

The half-orc and female human pass by the group and the last man out rushes to catch up. His blue tabard flows from his hurried movement and he asks once more to those ahead of him. "Graxs where are we going?"

The obvious adventures enter the stables and out of sight although the group can clearly hear the half-orcs deep gruff reply. "To Heth. Where else to start searching for an evil druid."

[sblock=OOC] Thanks for the spot sunshadow21. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel watches the scene with the other adventurers with some curiosity and comments, "It would appear this is a popular place."

Sliding off Ajax, she wonders wistfully at the prospects of hunting an evil druid.  She smiles at the little gnome children.

Before making her way inside, she asks, "Adolfo, what is your intentions now that we are here. Rest for the night at this establishment?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 24, 2011)

_Audra, having slipped into a role that seems to suit her well, helps gather any gear from the horses that Adolfo might want the group to have, aside from their own stuff, with them inside. She does this with polite greeting to the Gnome children who seem quite a different kind of greeting than they had encountered just outside of Versa. The arrival of the odd assortment of people from the Inn, passing by her toward the stables, draws a curious glance. She realizes that this might be considered a rude stare, but she continues to glance up from unbuckling the saddle on Shafty as they disappear into the barn. She turns a smile on one of the children nearby._

It would seem you get to see a lot of different people around here. That must mean you've had a lot of practice tending to horses, yes?

_She smiles warmly, just trying to strike up conversation._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2011)

"I must see about arranging a meeting with the Johnsons, hopefully sometime tomorrow. You might as well relax and enjoy the town. Outside of Venza, you're not likely to find too many places this big." Adolfo disappears into the inn to make arrangements for the rooms. "Putting in mildly, yes. Much of business comes from the port so we maintain half a dozen horses for such business to rent." The child grins as the horse looks down at him with a look of puzzlement while being led into the stables.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 24, 2011)

"Well," says Megan staring at the backs of the other group, "they look like they can handle themselves."

After Aldolfo goes inside, Megan sidles up to Ariel and whispers, "Let's dig around town for info on the Johnsons. We should also keep an eye out for those thugs who killed Adolfo's youngest brother. If they are here, catching them could mean big for us!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2011)

At this point you have several options. You could check out the port, though locals will tend to steer you away from the seedier parts. You could go into the inn itself. You could check out the market and entertainment district surrounding the inn (2500 gp limit, otherwise use the rules for Arcane Row).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


This is post 3000 for me!  Only took 471 days.





Ariel watches Adolfo go inside and the replies to Megan and anyone else that wants to go, "Sure, we can spend the evening gathering information.  But first, let's start here and have a meal.  We can see what there is to learn for an hour or two before venturing to the rest of the town."

"Mainly, I would like to leave my spare equipment behind in our room so I don't have to carry it. Would that be okay with you, Megan?"

She gestures for Naria to follow along as she heads to the inn.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 25, 2011)

"Sure things, let's help the boss settle things here before we hit the town."

Megan goes in the inn with Ariel and Naria .


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2011)

"Do you want to follow them? We shouldn't split up too much." The Guardian says, looking at Audra.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2011)

The Clockwork Boar sits roughly where the middle class residential and commercial/entertainment district meet just across the road coming down from the castle.

Your third story room gives you a magnificent view of the town. The east side of the island appears to be the homes of the wealthier members of the town before another, smalller rise that houses a tall tower on its corner. On the east side of the Tang River is heavy forest, though from what you have been told, there are a few brave farmers in that area. The center of town is dominated by the commercial district that slopes down to the docks, than the bay and a large mass of rock that rises up out of the water, giving the bay a solid north edge, and that serves as the home of a small merfolk community. The west side is more residential area and another bluff with tower, though this area in general is less cared for than many of the others. A small temple district, with a handful of small temples and shrines sits on the plateau side of the Silver Road. Farmlands, and the occasional private estate dominate the west bank of the Tang outlet, with the coast itself being very marshy.

The inn itself is pretty standard, with one exception. There is a pool in one corner that was once a defensive well that has been expanded and connected to the river so that merfolk can swim in and do business with those sitting at the tables right by it or just relax and have a cool drink.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 26, 2011)

_Audra nods to Guardian._

I think it's a good idea. I'd like a chance to rest a little before wandering all over a city I know nothing about. Reliable guides won't be quite so easily found as back in Venza. And, I could use some real food and something to drink, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2011)

"Ok then, let's join the 'party'." The Guardian replies, holding the door open for Audra before entering the inn himself.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Getting a guide wouldn't be that hard. Just ask one of the children running around.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


She refers more to not having the comfort of looking to other temples of Monks here, as she knows nothing of Tritower to speak of. Not of just paying some local youngster a few pence for a quick tour.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 27, 2011)

_Audra gives a polite bow, not exaggerated, to Guardian._

Thank you.

_She walks through the door, pausing long enough to take in the sight around her and to locate the others._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel puts her spare equipment in her room and then meets the others in the common room for some food and drink (non-alcoholic). 

She comments, "I will mingle around to see if the patrons of this establishment will share something of interest.  Then we can ask for someone to show us around.  Okay?"

The Aasimar cleric spends one to two hours gathering information.

Diplomacy: Gather Info (1d20+9=17)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 27, 2011)

_Audra finds a table to sit at where she can eat a decent meal and have a drink or two and just sit and people watch as Ariel puts her..um...talents...to work._


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 28, 2011)

Megan will assist Ariel in gathering info.








*OOC:*


And when I don't need that high of a roll...curse you dice gods!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 28, 2011)

The bar is relatively empty at the moment, since most people are out working and there are very few ships at port at the moment, but there are a bunch of military men in Venzan uniforms, and a decent number of locals relaxing. There are a couple of merfolk resting in the corner pool.

After schmoozing with the soldiers and the locals for a while you pick up the basic information of the town. Less known for its local craftsmen, Tritower serves a collecting point for the raw materials of the region that are mostly shipped out to Venza or the Great Delta. The road used to carry a lot, and interest on this end remains in using it as an alternative to discourage pirates, but little interest seems to remain on the Venza or Gist ends. The castle up on the plateau is manned by Venzan frontier troops and militia who patrol the coast to the west, the road to the southwest, and down the river. The Venzan navy makes extensive use of the port to repair and resupply as well. People are gearing up for the harvest when all the region's farmers, trappers, and hunters pour into town for a month to sell their wares and buy supplies. As such, asking around about the bandits yields no immediate results, but especially the off duty soldiers promise to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 28, 2011)

"Well, I guess we shouldn't expect a big windfall on our first try, how about we explore the town and get some info on our current job?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel finishes socializing with her new friends with Megan, really at home with the ones of more martial natures.

She replies to Megan and the others, "Sure, let's go.  Lead the way, Megan.  As long as we are staying clear of the seedier establishments, I trust your judgment on where to go."

The Aasimar cleric gestures for Naria and the others to come along if they wish.  She heads towards the door, using that longspear of hers as a walking staff.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

The Guardian follows the cleric's invitation, as long as they leave no one of them alone at the tavern.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 29, 2011)

_Audra seems quite happy now to have had a meal, something to drink and to sit and people watch. While not learning much, she at least has a good idea of what she might see. When the invitation comes to take a walk, she shrugs, finishes her drink and follows the others, falling into step near Naria and Guardian._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2011)

It's midafternoon, and the few ships that are in port are in the process of being worked over, so even down on the docks, the bars are relatively empty with most people focusing on their work for at least a few more hours, as the clouds appear to be promising another storm by nightfall. 

Asking around town about the Johnson's, you find out they have a large staging warehouse on the docks, as well as their main compound outside the city to the west. As one of the bigger wholesale buyers in the area, there is plenty of rumors and opinions about them running the whole gamut of emotions and behaviors. The overall picture is one of a typical business family run by an aging, but still healthy, and generally respected patriarch, with no one really sure what direction his heir apparent is likey to go or when he is likely to get his chance. A few people seem to know the history of the family and their ties to the road, but you don't learn very many more details than what you already knew from Adolfo.

Periodically asking about the bandits, you are able to get the feeling that they are probably in town somewhere, but keeping their noses clean for now, so no one has worried about their precise actions or whereabouts.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 29, 2011)

_Upon stepping away from yet another generally the same set of responses to their inquiries, Audra casts a side long glance at Guardian._

I'm starting to wonder if this is a dead end. Though the exercise is great, we're not really getting very far. If what we've heard is true, then we might be better served taking our time as we have it and wait until the sellers and farmers arrive. More people would give us more opportunity to learn what we're after. Mr. Sevi might also have found some information as well that might be of use to us.

_She seems contented to follow along, when the group visits a bar she follows queues from Ariel, mostly. When entering shops, she browses around, looking at this or that item that may be a curiosity to her. She keeps her eyes open, thoughts of locating a "Staff Shop" form as she considers the cleric's so casual use of her spear as a walking stick. The practicalities of using it in such a way, at least when not in a city, are numerous._









*OOC:*


If we have a few moments while roaming about information gathering, I'd like to see if Audra might find a staff she likes. If we don't want to burn the time on RP, just let me know if she does or not (and I'll adjust Char Sheet if necessary) and we can return to the Inn.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


You can do any shopping according to Arcane Row rules with a limit of 2500 gp.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do we still need to roll for gathering information?  It looks like we already did and learned very little.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I've been going off taking 10. If you want to ask at a specific place or type of place, you can roll. It might also help to get a description from Adolfo, as the one you are working with is derived from second hand sources, whereas Adolfo would be able to tell you a more detailed description. Also, the time of day is working against you. Most of those who have information don't have a lot of time to talk right now. Waiting until evening might yield more in depth results.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Fine with taking a 10.





Ariel has wandered around enough for the day.  She comments, "At some point we need to actually find Thomas Johnson and speak with him.  Not knowing what he looks like, might make that hard.  I guess we should have asked Adolfo about that before we left the inn."

"At least we have a good, initial feel of this town.  Any other ideas for the evening?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 29, 2011)

"I don't think we have to find Thomas, Adolfo said earlier that he will arrange a meeting with the Johnsons tomorrow. However, we will look pretty good if we can feed our employer some info on the Johnsons before that meeting so he has an edge or won't be caught flat-footed by something."

"I say we get an early dinner then forage into Tritower again in the evening. From the way Adolfo described Thomas, I expect there will be quite a bit to dirt to dig up. We might have to go to the seedier part of town to do that, but hey, that's what we're paid to do. And if the bandits are still in town, we might catch a lucky break."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Audra's roll for her shopping trip. Let's see if she finds what she wants!


----------



## VVilhem (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


We are playing by Price Is Right rules?









Artur Hawkwing said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Audra's roll for her shopping trip. Let's see if she finds what she wants!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 29, 2011)

VVilhem said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> We are playing by Price Is Right rules?












*OOC:*


You'd prefer Lets Make a Deal?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 30, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I think we need to get leverage on the guy if possible, but this is not something that would occur to Ariel





Ariel shrugs, "If we must go to those places then, so be it.  Her Guidance should keep me from getting in trouble."

"After we get the description, we can try to see if we will find him in these establishment he is suspected to enjoy. Observing as he engages in immoral activities my be useful in tomorrow's meeting."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longspear

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 30, 2011)

_Audra follows along, pleased for once that her own thoughts seem to echo those of her companions._

That is assuming that we can find out where he likes to frequent. Where we stay is a major inn, it would seem, so we might draw some luck and be able to let him come to us.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Returning to the Clockwork Boar, you find that Adolfo has secured a lunch appointment with Samuel and Thomas tomorrow. As he listens to the summary of your activities, he seems disappointed that you haven't been able to pinpoint the location of the bandits, but the fact that you tried impresses him. He gives you a more complete description of the men before heading out to mingle with some of the other merchants in town, advising you to be cautious if you head to the seedier parts of town, as your behavior would be found out and taken into account at tomorrow's meeting,and suggests you leave excess weapons behind.

Looking for a suitable place to pursue your inquiries, you find an old boat, The Clamshell, permanently moored near the edge of the dock district. The Old Clamshell is operated by a rather beat up looking half elf complete with peg leg and a parrot that sits at the bar. Catering to the working class, it is starting to fill up when you enter. "What can I help you fine ladies with tonight? If you're looking for jobs, I'm afraid I'm full up tonight. I have specials on merbeer, and you can get the full menu from Rosco (the parrot). Name is Mac if you have questions." Right then, someone else interrupts him, and he turns to refill a sailor's mug as he waits for your response.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just to clarify on the maggot's reward, it was 15 pp, or 150 gp.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 30, 2011)

_Audra eyes the establishment warily. Yet at the same time, it sort of feels like home for her. She considers for a split second._

Merbeer sounds good. I'm feeling a bit thirsty.

_She turns her gaze to the parrot._

Okay, Rosco. I hope you have the good news I'm looking for. Oysters on the half shell would be great.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Rosco starts rattling off the menu, and for such a ratty looking place, it sounds quite impressive. Rosco takes several minutes to finish. Mostly seafood, as that is the most steady source of food. Oysters are mentioned several times, suggesting a sizeable bed nearby, as well as lobster, eel, and fish of all kinds. Game animals are mentioned, but these seem more variable in nature, based on what he can get his hands on from the hunters who bring it in. Drinks vary from rum for the sailors to moonshine. The merbeer, the parrot explains, is brewed from underwater plants by the merfolk and comes in a couple of flavors.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 30, 2011)

_Audra brightens a little that her favorite food is so prevalent on the menu. She selects a random flavor of the merbeer and orders oysters as well. She sits down at the bar to wait._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

Being from Venza, the Guardian has eaten already plenty seafood and frogs in his life. He will order some game preferable deer or boar.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +4 - CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
5/5

Spells remaining:
1: 2/2

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter

HP: 19/19

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel leaves her longspear behind and puts a clerical tabard over her armor.

Once they arrive at The Clamshell, she is observant as she looks around.  Since they are gathering information and not trouble, she is being cautious about who she will talk to among the patrons.

She asks, "Is there any fruit juice or milk available?"

Perception (1d20+5=20)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


With time awards, Ariel reached 3rd level on 24 Jun when we received the 100XP.  2403XP(Starting) + 600XP (Encounters) + 352 (32 Days@11XP per day) = 3355XP

This also applies to The Guardian and Megan as well since we all should have the same XP.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Those who have the xp for it, go ahead and level while we conversate. You would have had time to get all your spells and such. 







"I suppose I could rustle up a live cow." The bartender makes a weak effort at cracking a joke as he sends the order for milk back. Looking at the clerical robes, "You priestly folk don't normally wander this far from your temples. What kind of business brings you to this neck of the woods?" The bar isn't full of patrons yet, but as you watch, people start coming in for supper and a relaxing chat. You don't see anyone that really stands out, just a lot of sailors, dockhands, and other manual laborers.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for keeping an eye out Perrin! I'll update Megan over the weekend. Her perception check at the bottom is using her 3rd lvl bonus since I def plan to up that for her.







Megan stay mostly quiet. Her slicers are strapped a bit above her ankles and hidden behind her trousers so as to not attract any attention. She ordered a fruity merbeer and sat the bar, and starts to keep her eyes and ears open.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 1, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> With time awards, Ariel reached 3rd level on 24 Jun when we received the 100XP.  2403XP(Starting) + 600XP (Encounters) + 352 (32 Days@11XP per day) = 3355XP
> ...












*OOC:*


So we're using the fast XP path. cool. Now I know what number to be on the look out for. Danke.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 1, 2011)

_Audra starts looking around, trying to be casual about the looking about, and when the mug arrives with the merbeer her hand goes to it and retrieves it without  her thinking about it. The mug goes to her lips and she tips it, takes a swallow. Her right eyebrow makes a slow crawl up her forehead as the flavor hits her tastebuds. She pulls the mug away slowly and eyes the contents._

Hmm.

_She smacks her lips slightly then takes another, bigger draw from the mug. She then sets the mug down on the bar, glancing at the door as others enter before turning Naria and commenting._

You really ought to try this stuff. Not bad. Bet it's going to taste even better with an oyster or two swallowed ahead of it.

_The bartender's not very well pulled off ribbing of Ariel draws a light laugh._

She does get out a little bit. You should see some of the others though. Pale as a freshly laundered sheet!

_Her own kind-hearted jib delivered, she leans back in her chair to wait for the oysters to arrive._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel replies, "I am from a martial order so we must travel to see that Her Justice is done.  After all, inside the temple everyone follows the rules. So we must venture forth to right the wrongs, stand up for the weak, and smite evil where we find it."

"Have you seen any such evil?  Particularly in the nature of thievery and banditry."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 2, 2011)

A young woman that is a little taller than most and has a lean build. She has shoulder length auburn hair and striking emerald colored eyes. She has a tanned complexion of someone who is in the out of doors often. She wears well finely crafted breastplate armor and under clothing colored in green and browns. Within a baldric across her back rests a larger blade of elven make. She also carriers a dark wooded longbow. 

As the woman enters the The Old Clamshell she wears the dust of having traveled and recently arrived. She nods to those present and attempts to find a place to get a nice ale and a nice bowl of chowder. She nods to those about her, "Well met." and takes a long pull from her drink. At the mention of some bandits and thievery she looks in Ariel's direction with some interest.

((Greetings all... Here by sunshadow21's request.))

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 2, 2011)

Megan whispers to Ariel, "Maybe this girl knows something about the bandits that we don't."

"Come join us!" Says Megan, pulling up a stool for the late comer, "Name's Megan, and this is Ariel. What knows you of thievery or banditry?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC]Ha.  If we lift up the Guardian's mask, maybe he is a woman too and we have an all female group. [/sblock]Ariel sees the woman that Megan indicated and invited over.  She replies quietly, "Perhaps she has.  She looks to be the type that spends time in the wilderness. Maybe she is a scout or something."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 2, 2011)

[sblock=Therella]On your way here, you did hear about the bandit attack that resulted in Gregori Savi's death, and one of your fellow guards that you ran into just before coming here swore that he saw someone matching a rough sketch he saw of the wanted criminals somewhere in this neighborhood.

Also, do you have a picture for Therella? I need one for the maps.[/sblock]

"Can't say that I know of much banditry or thievery around here. Probably some small stuff that doesn't get reported, but nothing big that would be likely to be worthy of the temple's attention. People round here wouldn't be likely to tolerate it. Course, that don't mean people could be trying to hide something done elsewhere. Turnover is high enough that such things have been known to happen."Mac replies to Ariel's query. As the orders arrive, Mac laughs at Megan's rebuttal.  "Good to see that you can appreciate a joke, no matter how poorly done it is. It's a helpful trait, as a lot of people, myself included, are probably not as good at it as we think we are at times."


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just leveled up Megan and posted for approval.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 3, 2011)

Therella grabs her meal and drink and moves over to the table of the others and nods to Megan and Ariel, "I am Therella, nice to meet you. And yes, I am a ranger with much wilderness training."

She takes a drink of ale, "Actually I did hear about some bandits involved in the death of some Gregori fellow. And from the caravan folk I was with from Venza, they mentioned a few wanted criminal in the neighborhood." 

[sblock=Therella Webpage]Here is a webpage with picture I did up for Therella. Therella Woodsoul

Since I am not signed up on the wikki, I cannot post pictures for my characters.[/sblock][sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC]Ariel is also waiting on approval for 3rd.[/sblock]Ariel smiles in welcome to Therella, "Well met.  I am Ariel Esimae, warmaiden of Her Justice Helina and one of her sharpen scimitars."

"I am interested in this business of wanted criminals.  I can feel my mistress's guidance at work.  Let us pursue this."

The zealous cleric is ready to go, all thoughts of trying to fish around for information on the Johnsons out the window if there is justice to be delievered.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 3, 2011)

"Hooold up a bit, my Priestess of Justice," says the half elf rogue as she puts a hand on Ariel's shoulder, "I doubt the bandits are just hanging out waiting for us to nab them. Let's get a few more details before we act. And don't forget, we DO have that other gig that we are actually getting paid for."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel is not so easily deterred, "Nonsense. That meeting is tomorrow afternoon.  We can root out these criminals right now or even tomorrow morning."

"Therella, please lead the way to this neighborhood. If they are hiding out in town, we need not travel far at all, so why wait."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Update coming later today after I get done with work and kicking my PC in the rear end to get it to work properly.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 4, 2011)

The half-elf eyes the over zealous woman before her ash she enjoys another spoonful of tasty chowder. After swallowing she comments, "I can lend my blade if you wish, but your companion does have a point. Ones does not usually rush into a bandits' den. Once I am fished my meal we can go have a look and see what is to be found if you wish?."

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mac just kind of laughs at Ariel's enthusiasm, "Your friends be right there, missy. Taking the time to get a full stomach and think about what you are walking into is always a good idea when time isn't pressing."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel may be overzealous and not always act the smartest, but she does have some common sense if she allows herself to use it.

She sits back down and orders a rice bowl with fresh vegetables if they have it. 

The warmaiden asks the newcomer, "Therella, what more can you tell us of this den of thieves, murderers, and soon to be brought to heel bandits?  Since we are taking some time to do this proper, I am all in favor discussing a battle plan."

"I suppose we can expect trip wires and booby traps, no?  Megan, I believe that is your expertise."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 5, 2011)

"After what they did, these bandits must be lying as low as they can. I have two ideas. The first is simply find out where they're hiding and take them on their turf. The second is to fool them into coming out, then ambush them. If they are anxious to be smuggled out, we might stand a good chance of luring them..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel replies, "Sounds good.  Any ideas on how we can lure them out?  Mind you, no funny business about offering up my virtue.  I know you tend to act a bit loose when you start getting into your cups, Megan."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 5, 2011)

Megan almost choked on her merbeer, "Cortessa's stones, Ariel! There will no mixing of business with pleasure until those guys are caught."

"Pulling out a lure on these guys require a high degree of finesse. We can't directly approach them; we can only let them overhear what they want to hear. Once they know there is a smuggler in town on a limited basis, then it's on them to act. We would need at least two very convincing actors to pull this off, but if we do, we'll be sure to get them all."

"Before any of that can happen, though, we'll need to find out more about them. Are they are in Tritower because it's easy to hide or for some other reason? Are they desperate to get out? They can't all be walking around, so who is their face? These answers will help us better plan the ambush."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 5, 2011)

_Audra sighs as her oysters arrive. She also asks for another round of the merbeer. She eyes Ariel and Megan, smiling a little as she turns and slurps down an oyster, followed by a quick shot of the merbeer._

The problem with traveling with one like her. Forever business.

_She sighs again, looking over at Naria who is watching Ariel and Megan. She turns her attention back to the bartender._

Well, now that they're busy, what is there to do on a night like this around here? Any recommendations of non-touristy type places?

_Her tone is conversational as she crosses her legs at the knees and slurps down another oyster._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel thinks about what Megan is saying for a few moments.  Then she shrugs, "Okay, that's sounds smart.  Who is going to do the bluffing?  I remember we had some difficulty with that beggar when we tried that."

She looks to the ranger for more information on the bandits' location.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 6, 2011)

[sblock=Therella]All you were told by your fellow guard was that they were in the neighborhood. He seemed to be searching all the inns as he figured such figures would not have a local place to stay.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 6, 2011)

Therella looks back at Ariel while she takes a long pull of her ale and drains the mug. She then responds, "Oh, I never heard the location of these bandit folks. Most likely in one of the establishment around here. They did not seem to have any base of operation, so they are probably staying somewhere."

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 6, 2011)

"Well, we just got descriptions of the men from Adolfo. Why don't we start by making some discreet inquiries? We'll start with the inns, then move on to street vendors if we have to."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Starting to make discreet inquiries amongst the locals already in the Clamshell, people do recognize the descriptions. They have apparently been doing odd jobs around town for those less concerned about the quality of their help, and usually dine here in the evenings trying to get any news about ship traffic.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

After they made some inquiries, Ariel turns discretely to her companions, "Well, this would appear to be a good place to wait.  What do you want to do about?"

"We cannot start a battle in here, that would not be right.  Since they don't know us, we can probably watch them without drawing suspicion or recognition."

"If we make ourselves look like an easy target, I be they would try to rob us outside and we can be ready for them."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

The woman quickly finishes off her chowder and ale before joining the others. She remains in the background watching for those who seem a little bit too concerned or those attempting to flee or conceal themselves at the asking of questions.

((Perception: 1d20+9=23 ))


[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 8, 2011)

"Worth a shot," replies Megan to Ariel's suggestion, "I can pull a pretend drunk and have the rest of you all follow me out of the establishment to somewhere more secluded. They might not take the bait, but let's count on them being men. And if they don't, I'll follow them to their hideout."









*OOC:*


Megan is still pending approval. There hasn't been much activities since July 4th. Any way to expedite the approval would be much appreciated.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2011)

The Guardian seems oblivious to all that planning, concentrating on enjoying his meal.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +5 - CMD: 17
Fort +3, Refl +5, Will +2

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
7/7

Spells remaining:
1: 3/3

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby, Prestidigitation
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter, Innocence

HP: 27/27

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel nods at Megan's suggest and wonders to herself, _she does have a lot of experience being drunk, I suppose she would find it easy to mimic._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can anyone point me to the posts with our rewards so far? I need the links for my CS update.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Check the first post of the thread. I have them all linked there.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 10, 2011)

As you are finishing up your discussions, you see a man enter that looks lke he could match up with one of the descriptions given to you. He moves with the comfort of a frequent guest here as he sits down at an empty table after ordering a pitcher of ale.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

After spotting the bandit, Ariel turns away to snarl quietly under her breathe, "Alright, the miscreant is here.  I will stay my hand for now, but if he is going to just drink all night we might need a new plan."

The Aasimar cleric waits for Megan to do her thing, but she lays a hand on the half-elf's shoulder and whispers a prayer of _Guidance _for her.

_OOC: Cast Guidance for +1 on Megan's Skill check_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 10, 2011)

"Let's wait for a while, I don't want to spook him," whispers Megan back, "Let him settle into his comfort spot, get a little tipsy, then I'll act."

After watching the guy having a drink or two, Megan gets up, "Alright gang, go block the exits. If I succeed, follow us. If I fail, we can still tail him after he's done drinking."

Megan then make her way go her target's table, taking her time to loosen her dirty blond hair and her studded leather armor. She stumbles a bit as she nears, holding onto the man's table for support and giving him a nice view of her cleavage, "Oh...sorry there stranger, I am afraid this half elf had a liiiiitle to much to drink..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 10, 2011)

He doesn't seem to have an immediate reaction, but you do notice a handful of other glasses are sitting spread out as if he expects others to be coming.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 10, 2011)

Therella nods to Megan and moves causally to the front door and stands to one side where she will not be hit by an opening door. She then tries to blend in with any shadows and waits as she watches this new group attempt to deal with this possible criminal.

((Stealth 1d20+4=5 Ack, guess the lighting is just too good... or something. ))

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 10, 2011)

_Audra, having sat during the other discussions, engaging the bartender in small talk as he had the time, eyes the new comer and quirks an eyebrow. She watches him take a seat and waits for the bartender to approach her end of the bar again, slurping down her last oyster._

That fellow over there at the table, he looks familiar to me, but I just can't place where from. I can't remember his name either. Do you happen to know? I'd hate to go over and greet him and find out I had the wrong person.

_She sips at her merbeer again. Turning to look again at the table with the extra glasses before turning back to the barkeep._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gotta love reinstalling everything and fixing all the strange little bugs that pop up when you do.







"Can't say that I know anything in particular about him. Him and his buddies have been coming in for supper for the last week or so. Apparently they've been doing odd jobs around town. Not much else is known about them. They keep to themselves and no one has felt like bothering them." Therella is able to find a safe place to stand, but right as she is getting comfortable, a large group of men fill the doorway briefly as they head to the table your group is watching.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guys, if the main group joins up with the loner while Megan is still around, things might get ugly fast. I am tempted to have her rejoin the party and we'll take them together. Doing it at the Inn will likely get innocent bystanders involved, by there are few exits. Doing it outside will have less collateral damage, but a few might get away. Ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel stays in the bar, next to the bartender and Audra, not having any stealth capabilities.  She says softly, watching the rogue out of the corner of her eye, "Not sure what Megan meant by blocking the exits. I guess Therella has that covered."

_OOC: Maybe take them outside?  If we can convince them to attack us, then we have moral high ground and we can make sure none escape maybe._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 11, 2011)

VVilhem said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Guys, if the main group joins up with the loner while Megan is still around, things might get ugly fast. I am tempted to have her rejoin the party and we'll take them together. Doing it at the Inn will likely get innocent bystanders involved, by there are few exits. Doing it outside will have less collateral damage, but a few might get away. Ideas? Thoughts?












*OOC:*


I have one. We don't engage them at all at this point. We should wait until after Adolfo has had his meeting and hopefully secured the rights he is seeking. If that happens, then we might be able to draw them out later.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 11, 2011)

_Audra nods to the barteender then looks back as the group wanders in._

It looks like the company he's keeping has gone downhill. Or else I'm mistaken on who he is. Good thing I asked.

_She watches the group settling, turning her eyes back to the door to see if anyone follows them in._

Looks like a rough group to me. Maybe she meant they were blocking the exit. Now that they're in, though, might be a good time to consider heading back and see if we're needed tonight or not. A solid nights sleep on a real bed might benefit us all. Best thing to do after such a good meal.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 11, 2011)

Seeing no immediate reaction and noticing the other glasses, Megan quickly replies, "I dont...feel so well..." The half elf covers her mouth and quickly made her way to the bathroom, away from the table.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel doesn't look happy with the prospect of leaving these villains loose, but also realizes that now is not necessarily the best time to face them.

"We are not needed this evening back at the inn.  However, this exact moment might not be the best to deal these bandits either."

"The best time would be to get them when they are drunk and leaving this place.  Not very sporting, but certainly safer if they are as tough as they look."

The Aasimar cleric looks to where the half-elf disappeared and wonders,_ Megan is resourceful and devious, perhaps she has a good idea what to do since Audra appears to be more interested in personal entertainment and sleeping.  Why put off until tomorrow what can be done to today._

_OOC: Let's ply them with free booze and make the fight easier once they leave._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

For those trying to listen on the bandit's conversation:

[sblock=Perception DC 15]Listening in on the bandits' conversation, you overhear a few comments about women and alcohol and how well they mix, but otherwise, they seem to be having a conversation much like most anybody else in the place. You do manage to pick up a rough idea of where they are staying, though you don't know the area well enough to pinpoint it exactly. Everyone else seems to be ignoring them suggesting that they haven't done anything that would draw unwanted attention, aside from sometimes choosing somewhat dubious employers, since arriving in town. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel isn't paying enough attention to overhear what they are saying.

_OOC: _Perception (1d20+5=11)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 12, 2011)

Megan comes back a bit later and sits at the bar with her ears perked.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 12, 2011)

_Audra turns to watch as Megan makes a hasty exit. She quirks an eyebrow and looks down as her half-order of oysters arrives. She tilts her head a little, trying to focus on the scoundrels conversation. However, between the sound of the "hurling" Megan, the sound of drinks being poured and her focus on the oysters, she can't make out a thing. Not one to let this go to waste, though perhaps to waist, she happily slurps down another oyster._


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 12, 2011)

Megan rejoins her friends a bit later, "What I overheard makes me believe that these guys will be into women, once they're sufficiently drunk enough...We could send over free drinks, but that might alert our quarry that they have been noticed. A better way is to anonymously buy everyone here free drinks and sent them a few extra pint. A bit more expensive, but how well do drunk men fight?"

"I also know the general area of where they're hiding, but I would have to tail them to find out the exact address. That would also mean we won't be hitting them tonight. I am with Ariel on this. Get them drunk and take them before they disappear."









*OOC:*


How many men exactly are we up against? How far are we from our Inn?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


There are 4 bandits, all of which are wearing light armor. You are probably about a quarter mile from the Clockwork Boar.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 12, 2011)

_Audra slurps another oyster down, the half order nearly done._

I understand your itch to deal with them, but what have they done in the city to warrent being ambushed? In the eyes of the locals, we'd be the ones attacking them without just reason. Sure they are seedy types who seem to do whatever they want to earn their money, but I haven't heard anyone mention them breaking the law here. Plus, if we took action and it went wrong, our actual current employer, who has made no mention of this pursuit, will be unfairly harmed in reputation. That might make it more difficult for him to conclude his primary business here.

_The last oyster disappears, followed by a swallow of merbeer._

I'm just saying, we should be very, very careful that we don't do unintended harm to innocents, including our current employer, by taking rash actions. Consider your motivations carefully, including their consequences. No matter how well intended the action, if done for the wrong reason, or at the wrong time, the damage may be irreparable.

_The last two lines are delivered in a different timbre of voice than her usual, much more pleasant speaking voice._

At least according to Master Hallaran.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 12, 2011)

"I say we asks Adolfo how he wants this to be handled then," says Megan as she takes a gulp of her beer, "I imagine he'll be quite fired up once he knows those guys are in town. Should we still try to get them drunk? Drunk men are easier to tail then alert ones."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

The Guardian still enjoys his meal, sitting at the bar... maybe the women will fill him into their plan later...

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +5 - CMD: 17
Fort +3, Refl +5, Will +2

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
7/7

Spells remaining:
1: 3/3

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby, Prestidigitation
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter, Innocence

HP: 27/27

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sitting _on_ the bar might frowned upon. 

If TSS shows back up, Naria can be brought back into the group, but for now, she has left the group.







After finishing up their meals, the group, along with their new companion, heads back to the Clockwork Boar. On the way, Naria sees an old friend from her days traveling and says she'll catch up with the group later. When you get back to the inn, Adolfo has not yet returned, so the group finds a nice quiet corner table where they can properly acquaint themselves with their new friend while they wait.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought Megan is going to tail them to find out their exact local?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel only glares at the monk, keeping her thoughts to herself.

_My motivations are crystal clear.  It is yours that I doubt, Audra.  Keep stuffing your face on oysters and beer, the bandits will be brought to justice one way or another.  

The Guardian appears to be oblivious for some reason.  I would at least have thought he would want to bring these bandits to justice as well, but we are far from Venza so his sense of duty may no longer be applicable, maybe.  Well, he should have been paying attention to what was going on, so I guess he doesn't care one way or another. _

As the Aasimar cleric appears to be overruled, she cannot face the bandits alone so she returns to the Clockwork Boar in a sullen mood with no desire to chitchat.  

_Hopefully, Megan will find where these miscreants are hiding so we can root them out. _

She waits patiently for Megan to return with good news so they can take care of the bandits while they are drunk.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

If Megan wants to tail them, she will have to wait a while, but she can track them down to a shabby hostel on the edge of the port.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 13, 2011)

Megan returns quite a bit later to the Clockwork Boar. She gives the matronly gnome at the front desk a quick nod and quickly heads upstairs to join her companions.

"I got their hideout! Wait till Adolfo hears this. Has anyone seen him?"

She pours herself a glass of water and sinks into a cushioned chair, kicking off her shoes while she's at it. "Unfortunately, we didn't get any dirt on Johnsons. Good thing we still have tomorrow morning to dig around. Any ideas where we should look?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

"What hideout? Did I miss something?" The Guardian asks alert. It seems the good meal brought his mind back.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +5 - CMD: 17
Fort +3, Refl +5, Will +2

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
7/7

Spells remaining:
1: 3/3

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby, Prestidigitation
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter, Innocence

HP: 27/27

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> The Guardian still enjoys his meal, sitting on the bar... maybe the women fill him into her plan later...




[sblock= a bit better english]
The Guardian still enjoys his meal, sitting *at* the bar... maybe the women *will* fill him into *their plans* later...
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 13, 2011)

Therells tags along with the others as they depart the establishment to the Inn. When Megan returns she comments, "This Adolfo, are to talk with him today, or should we go deal with the rabble?"

Therella

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel stands up holding her longspear in hand, equipped for delivering justice.

"Why wait? I am ready now."

The zealous warmaiden has been more than patient and is ready to act.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

"I see no reason to wait, too. Let's go!" The Guardian says enthusiastic.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +5 - CMD: 17
Fort +3, Refl +5, Will +2

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
7/7

Spells remaining:
1: 3/3

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby, Prestidigitation
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter, Innocence

HP: 27/27

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 14, 2011)

Megan held up a hand, "I think Artur has a point when she mentioned that our raid could potentially jeopardize Adolfo's business proposition here in Tritower. I recommend that we inform our employer first. I don't see why he would stop us and having a prominent merchant on board adds to our authority just in case the local authorities get involved. Ariel, I promise you that Justice will be delivered. By the way, has anyone seen Adolfo? Perhaps we should ask around for him..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 14, 2011)

As Megan is speaking, Adolfo walks in with a fellow merchant, a lizard folk. "I ran into Naria, and she will be unable to continue the journey with us, but we should do just fine if your newest acquaintance is willing to join us. She also hinted that you may have a line on the bandits. I thank you for not attempting vigilante justice in the middle of town. It would not have reflected well in the local community, who despite their roughness, still are trying to remain as civil as possible.

By the way, this is Two Tails, a whole seller who takes the many small amounts of raw materials that flow into Tritower and forms them into larger shipments that can more easily be handled by ship captains." 

"Greetings, intrepid adventurers. Your bandit problem intrigues me, as I have felt similar headaches with pirates. If you share the full story, perhaps I can be of assistance in the matter." Two Tails speaks with a heavy accent, but is still fairly easy to understand. He has clearly worked with humans a great deal.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 14, 2011)

_Audra doesn't blink or react to Adolfo's 'thanks' for not taking the bandits when they appeared at the tavern. That is aided by her being calm and happy with a good meal of oysters and drink. She smiles politely and nods her head in greeting to the lizard folk merchant. She knows that she is, aside from the newcomer, least prepared of anyone here to relay the tale of their interest in these bandits, so she is more than content to cross her arms across her chest and listen to the story in full._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel snorts a little unladylike, "Hardly vigilante justice.  If they attacked us it would be self defense.  Otherwise, we demand their surrender."

The zealous warmaiden relates to the lizardfolk merchant what they know and have learned about the bandits.  She is straightforward and to the point, not needing to hide anything.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 15, 2011)

"While you are technically correct, madam, the town guard still frowns on those who seek such justice without first informing them of the action being planned. Give me some time to arrange something that will allow you to seek justice to your heart's content without risking the well being of innocent bystanders. I should be able to have something arranged by tomorrow afternoon or the morning immediately after."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel eyes the lizardfolk merchant warily unsure if he is to be trusted, "Okay then.  We shall stay our hands until the morrow."

Being all dressed up for battle and no where to go, leaves the feisty warmaiden lost on what to do next.  Without any better plan she is resigned to turning in for the night.

Sense Motive (1d20+6=21)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

Therella comments as she looks to the others, "If you will have me along, I will join you."

Looks to the Lizard-folk in a studying manner, "What is your plan, if I may ask?" 

She then looks to Adolfo, "Pardon me if it seems insenstive but what is it that I am being asked to do exactly? Something to do with the passing of your brother and these bandits?"

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel smiles at Therella, "Certainly, you are most welcome to join us."

"We were hired to help him with his business endeavors.  Tomorrow we are to meet with some unscrupulous nobleman and convince him to be reasonable."

"But, this bandit issue is a matter of Justice.  These villains need to be dealt with, and avenging Mister Savi's loss is really only added incentive."

_OOC: This check from previous page: Sense Motive (1d20+6=21)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 16, 2011)

Megan speaks up, "We're thinking of digging up some dirt on the Johnsons tomorrow morning. Maybe you can recommend a good place to start?"

She is quite intrigued by the lizard man.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 18, 2011)

_Audra watches the interplay between her traveling companions and the newcomer with interest. She catches a waitperson as they pass, requesting a glass of wine. Her eyes turn to Adolfo and the Lizardman at the mention of the untimely death of the Savi's brother, casually watching both for reaction. Her wine arrives and she uses retrieving it from its tray and taking a long, slow sip, to take a look around the room to see who might be close enough to be listening in or if anyone is showing too much interest in the conversation._









*OOC:*


Perception check for Audra's little scan of the area


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Adolfo listens quietly, content to let the party talk for a while. "To be fair, we have to reason to believe that the Johnson's are anything more than stubborn." Two Tails chuckles at Ariel's words. "I've no doubt that you will be able to take care of the bandits, but it is best to focus your energy on the task with a definite time limit. The dinner has a clear deadline and goal. The bandits can wait a few more hours before being dealt with. I don't really know of any one place to get information on the Johnson cousins short of asking them yourself. You might try the local eateries in the morning before everyone goes to work, but I don't know how much you'll get or how accurate it will be. Any way, it getting late and I need some sleep. Meet me here after your dinner tomorrow, and we shall what we can do about them." With that, Two Tails departs to return to his own bed, as it is starting to get late. He seemed quite sincere, if thoroughly business like. Adolfo leans back as Two Tails leaves. 

"I appreciate your concern with the bandits, but Two Tails is right, it doesn't sound like they are going anywhere, and the dinner has a definite time. All I ask is if you dig up something on our hosts, let me know before we go out there so I can be prepared as possible." With that, he also heads to bed. The few people still around in the rest of the room don't seem overly concerned about your conversation. A few ears may have perked up briefly with the mention of the bandits, but apparently neither subject is particularly uncommon judging from the reactions of those nearby.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 18, 2011)

"Well, it's been quite a day, so I am going to the sack and wake up early enough to catch the morning crowd. I'll see you guys tomorrow!"









*OOC:*


I am done. Feel free to fast foward to the next day.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 18, 2011)

_Audra relaxes with her glass of wine. She'll nurse it for, say, an hour before taking herself upstairs, preparing for bed and doing a little meditation before turning in. Her tummy feels quite happy with the oysters, after surviving on what was packed for the trip to this point. She hiccups, disrupting herself once, mumbling to herself about how she probably could have skipped that second merbeer if she'd known the barkeeper didn't have anything to share. She pops an eye open to see who might be around her before having another sigh and settling back to her meditation. Once completed, she slips quietly beneath her covers, blows out the candle at her bedside settles in, hoping that tomorrow will bring at least some fruit to their endeavour. She'll awaken, as her body is trained, before sunrise. She will seek out a quiet, semi open, hopefully semi-private, spot in or very near the inn to do some basic stretching and breathing techniques to refresh her appetite for breakfast. This she will do in her clothing from Venza, changing back into the clothing purchased at the Log after a quick wash up before breakfast._









*OOC:*


If you need something to happen with her during that time, feel free, otherwise I will await the next day with the party.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel bids the others good night and turns in as well, intending to rise early enough to assist Megan on her morning information gathering after spending time communing with her goddess Helina.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Aside from the sound of the storm outside, the night passes by uneventfully. Morning comes with the usual heat, though the mugginess is a bit less due to the recent storm. You go down for breakfast, and the common room has a few off duty soldiers, but otherwise the only other people in the room is a small performing troupe running through a brief rehearsal on the stage; every once in a while you'll see one of the gnome children find a reason to linger and watch for a couple of minutes as they go about their morning chores.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 19, 2011)

_Audra arrives a short bit later than everyone else, still fussing with her hair, which is wet. She steps up to the table with her companions and settles into the empty chair left for her, sighing._

Hot and sticky out there. Even before daylight. I can just imagine what the city watch goes through, in their armor. Must be like wearing a cook pot.

_As the waitress swings buy, Audra asks for some fresh cut fruit and fruit juice, figuring with the young ones here such things would be readily available. She goes back to fussing with her hair, though not without a glance toward the performers._

So, everyone sleep well? We have a plan for this morning?

_Her eyes remain on the performers, half focused as her attention turns to listening to her companions answer to her question._


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 19, 2011)

"Should we start asking around? Or wait until this place gets a bit more packed?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 20, 2011)

_Audra's juice arrives and she's glad, given the relative slowness in the main room, that the staff is still full of energy as she takes a small, slow sip, turning her green eyed gaze away from the performers to look at Megan and then the others._

That depends, are we wanting to start here or are we wanting to try other places? If this guy is as much of a scoundrel as Mr. Savi has said, then it's hard to predict where he might go. Given her background, I think our best bet on anticipating that is probably Ariel. Of the places we visited yesterday, Ariel, do you think any one is more likely to attract our quarry than another?

_She takes another sip of juice and smiles brightly as a plate of freshly cut fruit arrives. She thanks the deliverer and picks up a piece of fruit and takes a big bite. Looking quickly to the performers as one of them seems to falter with their balance to have another step in quickly to prevent an embarrassing spill, then turns her attention to the the follower of Helina._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks curiously at the monk and wonders what she is talking about, "How would I know what establishments that this nobleman would use? Two Tails said local eateries before people go to work.  I was hoping Megan knew where to go.  If not, I will start asking around as we go."

"I will try to find out if these performance artists know anything after we come back before lunch, I expect they will still be here."

Diplomacy (1d20+10=11)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 20, 2011)

Following Ariel's lead, Megan strikes up a conversation with the performing troupe, hoping they would have heard something since they meet all sorts of people in their travels.









*OOC:*


No having too much luck with the dice. Shall we say we take 10 at the next few establishments?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, I wasn't talking to the troupe.  That roll was to ask directions to local eateries.  Hopefully DC10 was all we needed to beat. 

If we can take 10 on Gather Information, so be it.  With +10 Diplomacy, I am fine with that.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


You think that the place you were at last night is probably as good a place to start as any.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 20, 2011)

_Audra smiles and answers the Cleric calmly._

I merely thought that, being that you are a bringer of justice to any number of distasteful sorts, you might have some kind of previous experience with a womanizing roamer like this fellow.

_She glances at the performers, shrugs and turns back to drink her juice._

Once we figure out where to go, I'll try to stay out of your way, just keep an eye on your backs and on what is going on near by.

_She drains the glass and flips it in the air, catching it in the opposite hand, top side up and sets it gently to the table top. She then takes the last bit of fruit from her plate and eats it._

I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 20, 2011)

The half-elf arrives at the inn the others were staying at after returning to town from her morning prayers outside of the town (or within a a garden of some sort). She seems refreshed and ready to proceed. As the others move about she will follow at a respectful distance.

((How big is the town/city we are in? ))

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1/ Cleric 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 18 (12 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Divine Favor, entangle(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Channeling:* 3 of 3 attempts remaining; *Predator's Grace:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Wooden Fist* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

((Just under 5,000. It's around the high end for a large town.))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel notices the newcomer to their merry band of women (and the Guardian ) returning from somewhere else and greets Therella, "Good morning.  Sleep well?"

She replies to Audra as they leave the Clockwork Boar, "We don't get many of those sorts in the temple. And personally, I have not been out on my own long enough to experience such."

The teenage warmaiden is self conscious, that for all of her fervor, she is still only 16 and just recently proved she was capable enough in her martial training to leave the temple.  She has never even had to deal with untoward advances on her virtue from a lecherous male yet.
 
With no other option presenting itself, she heads back to The Old Clamshell where they were the previous evening to see if there is anything to be learned during this time of day.  She will start with Mac first if he is on shift.

_OOC: Take 10 on Diplomacy to Gather Information about the Johnsons_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

The bar is being tended to by a female tengu when you enter, and the place is starting to fill up. After making any orders desired, the party sits down at a table in the middle of the room, and start to make cautious inquiries about the Johnsons. 

Most of what they get is basically what they already know, but they do get some additional tidbits here and there throughout the morning. About Thomas, they hear plenty of wild rumors, but nothing that could be confirmed beyond the fact that whatever his sins were, the only ones he has displayed during his time in Tritower are drunkenness, and the very occasional gambling. Otherwise, they just get further confirmation that the man is rather unpleasant to be around, and rarely considers anything that doesn't directly effect him. Samuel is well respected, and though there are a few stories from his youth still circulating, nothing jumps out as being particularly unusual or noteworthy for your concerns. More common are stories about his heir, Nathaniel, but there aren't any that particularly grab your attention there either. Both Samuel and Nathaniel come across as level headed caring employers and patrons who, despite having some inevitable class bias, are respected and mostly liked figures in Tritower society.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2011)

_Audra looks around as discreet inquiries are made. Despite the lack of much new information, at least she feels better upon hearing that Samuel and Nathaniel are well respected. One of these positive responders she will query._

Is there a chief rival for the Johnson family's business?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are several other large whole sellers in town, but each tends to focus on a different item and/or market, so there is little direct competition. The Johnsons focus on collection for local redistribution to the estates and farms to the east of town as well as within the town itself. Two Tails focuses on collecting and preparing general shipments for transport to the Great Delta via ship. In addition to these, there are a handful of others that specialize in particular products and one that does what Two Tails does, except the destination is Venza. The only real commonality is that all focus on either local redistribution or the shipping lanes. No one seriously considers land routes to either Venza or Gith unless the piates force them to go overland or they have a smaller shipment that doesn't justify an entire ship or needs to go immediately.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 21, 2011)

"Ariel, time is getting short, perhaps it's time to intensify our inquiries. I will assist in what ways I can."








*OOC:*


Wow...just...wow...Still, we have not learned much by taking 10. Perhaps it's time to gamble with a real roll.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2011)

VVilhem said:


> "Ariel, time is getting short, perhaps it's time to intensify our inquiries. I will assist in what ways I can."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock=Funny Memory Triggered]







*OOC:*


Oh, God. Last time I rolled a 1 on a Diplomacy, my character got his butt kicked, slammed through a sabaac table he had to pay to replace and spent the night in jail. He'd probably still be there if one of his party members wasn't a Princess on the planet who put her, and his, rumps in hock to her father, the King, to get him out of jail. It was a fun fight to hear the GM pull out of thin air though. "Oh, so what you're saying is because you're scruffier than a nerf herder and uglier than a Hutt you don't know anything, fatso?" it was classic. Sorry. Had to kick that out there.





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


LOL.  That worked.   Ariel's taking 10 beats a DC20, so I don't think that's our problem.  Good story, Artur. 





Having learned all they can while in The Old Clamshell, Ariel shrugs, "We might as well go ask those dance troupe people some questions and grab lunch at the Clockwork Boar."

"Then you can teach me some adult feminine wiles to help me deal with the nobleman. I have no experience in dealing with men like that, but if I don't have to lie or give up my virtue, I can perhaps learn."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2011)

_Audra has no problem with this plan, as she said, aside from the one discreet inquiry she has kept herself occupied to watching those around them during and after questions. That nothing has surfaced doesn't concern her much. In fact what they have heard thus far is, to some degree, comforting. If their mission for those trade rights go off without a hitch, it is a huge plus for them all. She gets up from her chair and pushes it in, though she carefully finishes her wine before doing so. She will wait for the others to leave and take up "rear guard" so to speak. Keeping an ear and an eye out for anyone who might be following them._









*OOC:*


As last time Audra actually didn't bring any of her extra weaponry with her, just her hands and feet.







[sblock=Funny Memory Follow Up]The really funny part is that two sessions later, we were confronted by The Emperor himself in a dark alley on some backwater planet, he wanted one of our Jedi to replace Vader. My scoundrel pulled his blaster and took a shot at him as he walked away. I rolled a crit and hit the old bastard in the middle of the back. Fortunately the resulting Force Lightning assault didn't kill him. But I got the 'action of the day' award (a bag of small Krunch bars) for that one. The GM was like "You can't hit him, even with all the bonuses you have." then the 20 came up. He paused to take the longest sip from a Pepsi I have ever seen before the Emperor shrieked, spun around, hurled some insults at me in a language I didn't recognize but our Jedis did (we had two, including the Princess from before) and proceeded to give me the "Shock" treatment.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

After all of your inquiries, you're left with the general impression that the local Johnson clan is your typical merchant family who generally works well with the community and other businessmen to improve both their lot and the lot of the community as a whole. They aren't squeaky clean, but there isn't anything that would really grab any headlines, or at least any headlines would be of interest to non-locals. Heading back to the Clockwork Boar, you find several members of the troupe resting in the common room.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Therella nods to Ariel. She tags along and watches for any undue attention form other people that are not approached by the other woman in the group.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 22, 2011)

_Audra files in last, relieved to see that, as far as she can tell, there was no one tailing them. Once back at the Clockwork Boar she relaxes her guard just a tiny bit. She assesses the members of the troupe as they relax, trying to figure which of them some of her companions will approach. She finally pairs the up in her mind and finds a seat to relax, paying a little attention to that for now, while also keeping an eye on the door._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Returning to the Clockwork Boar, Ariel orders some lunch.  Trying to judge the more sociable of them, she chats up the members of the dance troupe. 

"Hail and well met.  I am Ariel, warmaiden..." _<You get the routine> _

She spends the rest of the morning chitchatting and listens to see if they heard any rumors or relevant gossip about bandits, the Johnsons, or anything else of interest.

_OOC: Take 10 on Diplomacy (+10) to Gather Information_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 22, 2011)

You find out that the troupe circulates around Venza and the Baronies. One of the members is old enough to recall meeting Thomas when he was a bit younger, and his stories tend to corroborate what you've heard around town about his habits. Gambling, and hunting seem to have been his main past times. As far as women are concerned, there doesn't appear to be much foundations in the rumors regarding him and them. From what you hear from the old timers in the troupe, he tended to treat women the same as he did men, which is to say he had little use for either unless he had an ulterior motive that directly benefited him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


We might need a refresher from Adolfo on what we are supposed to do at this meeting after we report what we learned.





Ariel plops down in a chair next to her companions, a little frustrated and snippy from not really learning anything juicy for all her efforts.

"I feel like we wasted a whole day when we could have been dealing with those bandits."  She sighs.

"I suppose we should tell Mister Savi what we have learned, maybe it will help.  But I am not sure what we are going to do when meeting this nobleman in a few hours."

These last days have been trying on the zealous cleric's patience. She is trained for battle and this forced diplomacy instead is starting to make the teenage girl a little bitchy.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 22, 2011)

The party waits for Adolfo as the troupe does their final rehearsal before a matinee lunch performance. Adolfo comes in about an hour before the scheduled time and grabs a quick bite to eat just in case the lunch is less than filling. After hearing your report, Adolfo nods quietly, "Pretty much what I suspected. Thomas is a spoiled brat who has suffered the misfortune of growing old, but his cousins should be able to worked with. If you can help me at least keep Thomas from leaving before the discussion is over, I am certain that our main objective of securing the abandoned compound will be successful. I hope we can achieve more than that, but if we can accomplish at least that much, the trip will have been a success. You'll be happy to know that Two Tails has made arrangements that should suit your goal of capturing the bandits."









*OOC:*


Any further inquiries or concerns before we get to the encounter I had actually planned? I have enjoyed all the investigating, and Tritower is much more fleshed out now, but I think it may be time to get on with the planned adventure.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Works for me. I'm a real believer in doing RP, but not at the expense of dragging the adventure to an utter crawl. Besides, Audra, serving the God of Knowledge, will certainly enjoy having more good items to report when she gets back to Venza, to see if any of the information is updated from what is known. For sure the pact with the Feykind will be.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's too bad that we didn't manage to dig up any dirt, but it is what it is. Let's get this show on the road..


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 23, 2011)

After a quick cleanup, the party and Adolfo set out for the Johnson estate outside town. When you get there, you are led to a pleasant summer porch overlooking the marsh rolling down to the sea where a table laden with food and four people await you. At the head of the tables, sits an older man that is showing a few signs of age here and there, but overall retains a great deal of his youthful appearance (Samuel). To his left is another older gentleman who has not aged nearly as well, and knows it (Thomas). The scowl on his face when you walk in just deepens as he looks over the party. To the right of the head of the table is a younger man, somewhere in his 20's, who is a spitting image of the man at the head of the table (Nathaniel). At the foot of the table, a young woman a few years younger than Nathaniel sits quietly and smiles at the party as they enter. Samuel and Nathaniel quickly wrap up their previous discussions as Samuel nods to the empty seats around the table. 

"Welcome to my little corner of the world. I've been expecting a visit such as yours for a few weeks now, ever since we received word that bandits had chosen a spot to hide that is uncomfortably close to our concerns. I am Samuel, the gentleman to my left is my cousin Thomas, the young man to my right is my son and heir, Nathaniel, and the beautiful lass is Natalie, who serves the double role of my son's fiancee, and hostess for me for the past several years since my wife went before me to heaven to help ensure that I do indeed get there when I leave this world. I understand some of you have been making inquiries into my and my son's behavior. If you found anything, feel free to share it, and I am sure that Natalie will see to it that it is promptly corrected; she works hard to keep us both on the straight and narrow, being faithful to instructions given to her by my late darling angel who can no longer do it herself." Natalie smiles at the last comment, exuding all the confidence one would expect from someone in her position. Nathaniel and Natalie both give a brief polite greeting as well as they are introduced. Thomas just growls, making no effort to introduce himself or speak at all, and is clearly in attendance by choice. For those of you who met Theo back in Venza, Samuel comes across as a more matured version of that, comfortable enough in his power to feel that he doesn't have to display it front and center.

"Thank you for your hospitality. For those of you who I have not yet met, I am Adolfo Savi, and I do indeed bring news and a proposal about a location that lies within your concern. These are my traveling companions. I will let each of them introduce themselves, and get to my proposal after the table has been cleared. But for now, let us enjoy this wonderful looking meal." Adolfo takes a seat, and motions the party to sit down and introduce themselves. He once again surprises you how adept he as at being diplomatic and business like when necessary given his propensity to prefer the outdoors dealing with those of lower social rank.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 23, 2011)

"Name's Megan Fairchild," says Megan with a slight, deferential bow towards the Johnsons, "Mr. Savi hired me to do a variety of different tasks. This is my first time in Tritower and so far my stay has been quite enjoyable."

She smiles and sat down.








*OOC:*


I am really tempted to say something along the line of "I am his wet work woman," but I don't think that would go over very well...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

"I'm called the Guardian. I lend my fighting and other skills for payment and a just cause, but refrain to give my name and identity to keep separated from my family ties. Hailing from Venza, this is my first visit of Tritower." The Guardian says eloquent clearly used to speak to people of higher status.

[sblock=OOC]
I have somehow still problems to catch up on this game since the subscription wasn't working...
Please note me, when there is a good opportunity for the Guardian to leave this game. I'm not participating is this as much as I should and I don't want to disrupt the game any further, Sorry 

Maybe it will get better soon as we seem to started a new 'chapter' just yet.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +5 - CMD: 17
Fort +3, Refl +5, Will +2

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
7/7

Spells remaining:
1: 3/3

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby, Prestidigitation
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter, Innocence

HP: 27/27

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]After this conversation will be a good spot. I can use the bandit encounter to bring someone else in. Sorry to see you go, but I appreciate the concern.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 24, 2011)

The half-elf nods her head to those at the table, "I am Therella Woodsoul. A pleasure." She sits and smiles.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel is wearing her clerical vestments over her breastplate, leaving her adventuring gear and shield at the entrance of the manor somewhere, no longer needing them after they arrived.  Her scimitar remains on her belt as always, the blade itself often serving as her holy symbol.

She inclines her head respectfully and introduces herself, "I am Ariel Esimae, maiden of Helina, an arbiter of Her Justice.  Thank you for having us, may Her blessing be upon you while your heart is pure."

The cleric is not implying anything with her words, her tone seems to be proper for one of her order assuming all people in her presence have pure hearts.  Reality of her audience has nothing to do with her blessing.

Ariel straightens again, hands clasped behind her.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 24, 2011)

_Audra waits her turn as the introductions go before seating. After Ariel has spoken her piece, she introduces herself._

My name is Audra Frost, student of the second line to Master Hallaran and member of the Crystal Heart of Venza. it is an honor.

_As she introduces herself she places her right hand atop the wrist band on her left wrist, which bares the Symbol of Ranocchio on a white band. She provides a formal bow toward the head of the tables, another to Natalie as well, repeating 'It is an honor.' again before straightening and moving to her seat._

[sblock=ooc]Crystal Heart is the current idea I have for the name of the monk order. Not getting a lot of feedback on my write up aside from two issues, so, please bare with me.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 24, 2011)

"Quite a mixture of people. As I suspect Adolfo has shared with you at least some of his plans, and you have certainly picked up a fair amount of information in the short time you have been here, I am curious what your perspectives on the trip and its intent are."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Unclear why the nobleman should be concerned about what she thinks on business matters, Ariel replies cautiously, "Mister Savi, hired us on as protection during his business venture.  As he is an honorable employer, we are helping him.  From what we can tell, this is a benefit to the economy as well, but knowledge of such things are not included in my training."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 25, 2011)

"They may not have been included in your training, but you have experienced a taste of life on the road that would inevitably be involved in any trade agreements Mr. Savi tries to set up here. That knowledge is a great asset when considering the fate of my cousin's estate as well any future trade agreements Mr. Savi may seek."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 27, 2011)

_Audra listens to the exchange. She chimes in her own thoughts._

The trip here from Venza was quite enlightening. Thinking that once upon a time that road we traveled on, so overgrown now, used to be a major trading route between Venza and Tritower, sort of boggles the mind. I believe Mr. Savi's intent would be to the mutual benefit of both families and both cities. Not just for those who are hunting for meat or skins, but for those who simply might wish to travel between the two cities.

_Having kicked her thought out there, she takes a sip of water to wet her parched throat, but keeps her eyes and head toward the head of the table, prepared to listen to what words may come._


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 27, 2011)

Megan let her comrades take the helm of the conversation while she watches for the Johnsons' reactions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Still uncertain what she is doing, Ariel comments, "Mister Savi's intentions should be the initial steps to bringing civilization back along the route from Venza to Tritower. Increased commerce will inevitably bring funds to properly defend the route and reduce banditry and monstrous incursions.  This would help local economies and also increase protection for innocents as they go about making a living.  Use of the outpost will benefit many."

"Though, I am curious if the pact with the Fey is under any consideration."

_OOC: Diplomacy check ? _1d20+10=26
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 28, 2011)

[sblock=Megan]While the others at the table seem to be quite happy with how the dinner is turning out, Thomas is getting more and more antsy, and drinking the wine faster than is good for him or any business negoitations that have to take place after the lunch.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Megan casually leans over and whispers in Adolfo's ear, [sblock=message]Thomas too antsy, trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 29, 2011)

"Thomas, I understand you have traveled a fair deal in your day. I understand that many of the smaller Barons have speciality brews. Did you happen to come across any in particular that you enjoyed?" Adolfo attempts to incorporate Thomas into the conversation as the man's relatives give a sympathetic glance at him and the party. All of you can tell that if you can figure out how to get Thomas to have a meaningful conversation, your chances of success would be greatly improved.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

The formerly cloistered cleric, has received training to negotiate and resolve conflicts, but trying befriend drunken noblemen are beyond her experience. 

Subtly nodding to indicate Thomas, Ariel looks to her companions, "Drinking and carousing are not my expertise, you all should try to deal with him."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 31, 2011)

Megan gives Audra a little bump on the knee, hoping the monk would give Thomas a little feminine attention to ease him into the conversation.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 31, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Sorry, Ariel would have to break character for dealing with Thomas, this should be right up Megan's alley from what I know of her personality. Drinking buddy approach, not seduction.





Ariel nudges the half-elf's knee as Megan was drinking and such earlier and would appear to be an expert on such behavior.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 31, 2011)

"I love a good drink." Megan chimes in, "My favorite is Venza's Ommegang, it's barley flavor is quite distinct, but is soft enough for me to have several. What about you Mr. Thomas?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thomas finally breaks his silence. "The  dwarves in the old mining regions have the best drink around. Nothing  like that Venzan whateveryoucall it; their stuff puts hair on a man's  chest." The rest of lunch goes by quickly with several different conversations carried on within and around each other. Even Thomas manages to stay halfway interested. As the last plate is cleaned up from the table, Samuel gets everyone's attention. "My dear Natalie, could you perhaps give our guests a small tour of the estate while we talk business details with Mr. Savi? Nathaniel will be along shortly to help you, but I want him to have a chance to give his opinion on the matter before sending him off to play." "Certainly, right this way, we can start with the gardens and when Nate joins us, he can cover the more business like areas."

Please post any last thoughts and a generic diplomacy roll. I will wrapup the scene 36-48 hours from now.


----------



## VVilhem (Jul 31, 2011)

Megan gets up and walks towards Natalie. "Go easy on them." She whispers with a sly smile as she walks pass Adolfo.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 1, 2011)

Therella remains quiet from the dinner but will sample the dwarven stout and holds the mug up to Thomas with a smile. "Thanks you for dinner."

She then follows along with Natalie, "Nice estates... How long as the family been here?"

((Diplomacy (Gather info) 1d20=10))

(( Apologies, been moving, internet was down, and some computer issues all wrapped into the last few days. Yay for a holiday... BC Day for folks in BC Canada ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel thanks their hosts politely and accompanies the others on the estate tour.  

As they head outside and begin enjoying the scenery, she comments softly to her companions, "I wonder if Mister Savi will be okay without us.  But, I guess we have done what he needed us to do."

She will engage the true power in the family, Natalie, in small talk in an effort to befriend her during the tour.

Diplomacy (1d20+10=19)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 2, 2011)

_Audra seems to almost ignore the nudge to her knee. She tries to reason out a good approach to deal with Thomas when Megan starts the obvious topic. Audra seems interested in the reply, though, noting down the origin to see if any of her Dwarven brothers might know where she can get a sample. The dismissal seems to her a good thing. She continues to walk along silently as the tour begins, paying attention to the details of the estate as she stays in the middle of the cluster of her companions so she doesn't get lost along the way._

[sblock=OOC]sorry, had an emergency to deal with @ work yesterday so I missed a day of posting. Hope this catches me up.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Adding a diplomacy/assist roll


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 2, 2011)

After a very pleasant tour and some family history, you sit down for a light dessert and are joined by a other men before you head back to the inn to meet with Two Tails. You find out that the business dealings went well, and that Adolfo and Thomas were able to come to agreeable terms for the estate. Samuel did ask that as part of the deal, you retrieve some family papers and heirlooms from the family vault inside the family crypt that had been in the process of being built by Thomas' father and subsequently sealed at his death. Thomas is able to give you the location of the crypt entrance on the estate and the key to the vault. He also tells you that there is a skeleton of one of his father's old servants guarding the vault itself that you will have to fight because he can't remember the password required to get past it.

Adolfo is quiet as you eat dessert, but once you get away from the estate, he personally thanks you for helping him secure a great deal more than he had hoped for, as he not only got the estate, but a great deal of information on contacts along the road to secure contracts. When you get back to the inn, he gives you each 100 gp for your services thus far, including Therella because of her help with the the luncheon, and promises to pay more once the objects Samuel requested are secured.

Back at the inn, you find Naria waiting to rejoin you.

[sblock=family history]The Johnson Family has had their estate in Tritower for three generations now, and Samuel is getting ready to pass it on to the fourth. Unlike the other branches that have effectively died out, Samuel and his father before him have been able to tap into a market that allows them to continue to thrive.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Naria can post back in, and Therella and the Guardian can post out.







[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 4 Lunch with the Johnsons 1200 xp total/260 xp each

Items
100 gp each from Adolfo; key to Johnson Family Vault[/sblock]

[sblock=For those who are curious]That was my attempt at a skill challenge. I had calculated DC values and their associated CRs for the final success that was calculated in the following manner: Adolfo's Diplomacy check + any successful aids from the party + a circumstance bonus based on the party's actions from the time they arrived in Tritower to the end of the lunch when Adolfo made his diplomacy check that could have ranged from -12 to +12. Despite a few hiccups, I have to say, I think it went quite well and you ended up at the high end of the scale I had planned.[/sblock]

[sblock=leveling up]Audra should be able to level now. I think everyone else has already.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 2, 2011)

"Great, I am glad that it all worked out." Megan puts a hand on Ariel shoulder, "Now, we can seek justice. Let's see what Two Tails has worked out for us."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2011)

"Sorry, but I cannot taking your offer to continue our work here. I have thinks to do in Venza." The Guardian explains calmly, waiting for an answer.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMB: +5 - CMD: 17
Fort +3, Refl +5, Will +2

Bardic Performance Rounds Remaining:
7/7

Spells remaining:
1: 3/3

Spells Known:
0: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Lullaby, Prestidigitation
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter, Innocence

HP: 27/27

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Fair enough. Venza needs all the protection it can get."


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


When this adventure is over, can we get a sum of total gp + xp that we got? I just realized that under the Adventure Log section of our sheets you're suppose to break out the treasure + xp by adventure. So it would really help if we can have those totals. Great adventure so far, btw. Can't wait to take down the bandits and brave the vault!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Check the first post for an ongoing total, and once everything is done, I will have a post with time xp and gp included for everybody.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 3, 2011)

Returning to the Inn a giant half-orc is sitting at the bar. At seeing the half-elf woman he downs the remainder of his mug of ale and approaches the woman, "Come. He has returned."

Therella pales as the half-orc's words and after a moment, "Are you sure."

He nods, "Yes. Come, I have lost a day's tracking already."

Therella nods and looks to the others, "I am sorry, but I must go."

The half-orc is out of the door and Therella turns to follow to find the orc upon a large steed, another in tow. A large wolf is also present at the half-orc's side and greets Therella warmly. She mounts and both are off, racing out of the small town.


[sblock=Reason for departure]Heya all. Just wanted to let everyone know that Therella is departing because I have not really connected with her. There are several interesting things about her, but just did not work for me. I will be  posting up a new character for approval here on LPF soon. Thank you Sunshadow for allowing me to come in when I did and the rest of you for having me tag along. Good gaming to all! [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Back at the inn, Ariel says farewell to The Guardian and Therella and welcomes Naria.  Afterward she comments, "It would appear that we have a sisterhood going on."

When Megan mentions delivering justice, the war-maiden asks, "So, now we can deal with the bandits?  Or do we need to take care of the undead creature first?"

She tries to recall what she remembers of skeletons.

Knowledge Religion (1d20+6=17)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=clarification on the vault]The vault you need to get into is back at the estate outside Venza. Samuel wants you to retrieve family papers and heirlooms from that branch of the family before completely turning it over to the Savi brothers. From what Thomas told Adolfo, it sounds like a particularly tough skeleton known as a skeletal champion; beyond that, you don't have enough details to determine anything.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 3, 2011)

_Audra flops into a chair and exhales upon return to the inn._

Well, at least that went well. Mr. Savi has his deal completed, we just have to help do a little pest removal.

_She catches a servant passing and requests a glass of wine._

Anyone want to join me in a toast to the successful outcome of Mr. Savi's efforts?

_Her wine arrives shortly, she takes it from the tray and offers toast, including any who might have joined in._

To the negotiating skills of Adolfo Sevi.

_She raises the glass and then takes a long, slow sip from the glass before setting it on the table before her._

I guess next we need to meet with...was it Two-Tails? See what he has come up with for us?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel will partake in the monk's toast in her own way, substituting fruit juice for wine.

She follows up the toast with her own, "To good fortune for us and our companions.  Just rewards to our enemies."

Getting back to the serious topic at hand, Ariel replies, "Yes, let us find out what Two Tails has for us.  Then we can deal with those miscreants.  What say you, Naria?  Ready to to bring some bandits to heel?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

The Guardian left after his goodbyes as well.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 4, 2011)

Megan raises her mug, foaming with beer, "May our adventure continues to prosper with coin and the death of villains!"

She manages to ask between gulps, "Where is Two Tails? I wonder what he has cooked up for us."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just waiting for [MENTION=6667065]Terrible Swift Sword[/MENTION] to check in with Naria.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries. Don't want to get to far into the stew before my level up gets approval. 

Thanks perrinmiller! I'm good now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I haven't forgotten you guys, just working out the last of my computer issues and figuring out how to proceed if TSS doesn't check back in.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I sent TSS an email last week and it has been at least a week since I chatted with him on gmail's chat.  Near as I can tell he has not been on email at all during this time.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hope TSS is okay and it's just a computer or access issue, something like that.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Posting a check in to make sure you know that I am here, ready, and waiting for introduction and what not. Posted my leave of the Inn in the DWI thread itself, not sure if that was what you meant, but I figured that was as good a place as any to post it.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pardon the length of the reading for the new people, but it should be entertaining. I'm beginning to enjoy having that pompous militia captain around.







[sblock=Venarius and Saktouk]Reporting to the address indicated, you find a good sized line of well armed individuals looking for a spot. The line seems to be moving rather quickly, and when you actually get into the courtyard, you see a large caravan of wagons being loaded with a militia captain overseeing the hiring of extra guards. You are puzzled to see him sending so many of the people away given the number of wagons, and clearly so are most of the regular caravan workers, but you are lucky enough to be chosen, though you hope you don't undergo a serious attack as the captain is clearly choosing as few as he can get away with.

Very shortly, the wagons are all ready, and after dismissing the rest of a very disappointed and puzzled crowd, you head out to Baron's Cross, where you will pick up the Silver Road north to Tritower, or so you expect. Everyone seems a bit surprised when you get to the intersection that the captain orders the caravan south onto local roads into some woods. After you get far enough away from the main road that you can't be seen from it, you come into a clearing with several mages waiting. As the first wagon appears they start casting a teleportation circle that the captain orders the wagons and personnel into. You enter and come out into a similar clearing somewhere else, pretty sure that the use of such magic is not particularly common for such trips, and you suspect that the militia captain's ego may be a bit too big for his position, even with just a very short time under his command. 

You leave the clearing and the captain leads you the main road, which regular caravan drivers tell you is a portion of the Silver Road very close to Tritower, and after only another hour or two or travel, you come across the island harbor town of Tritower and the castle that sits above it on the plateau. When you drive up to the castle, there are several puzzled looks, and it takes a bit of time for the denizens of the castle to get organized, even though the captain disappears into the officer's club almost immediately. Eventually the duty sergeant walks up to the hired guards, yourself included, and explains that the pompous captain decided to try to short circuit his punishment of being given an extracurricular assignment due to previous issues, and he was sorry that you ended up getting stuck with no pay, since the whole exercise took all of 4 or 5 hours from beginning to end, and that you could probably find work somewhere in the various pubs in town as this was a busy season for the town merchants and ship owners. You two and a few of the others decide to check out the Clockwork Boar, an old fort converted into an inn, at the foot of the road leading up to the castle, shaking your head at the expense the captain had just gone to just to avoid having to spend a week's worth of travel with "inferior" company. The common room is currently largely empty with the local crowd still at work, but there are a handful of perfomers on the stage practicing, and a small group of travelers, some of whom entered the the inn with a clearly local lizardfolk as you were walking into the outside courtyard where several gnome children are playing with a mechanical boar. The other former guards split apart looking for work or to get drunk.[/sblock]

[sblock=the rest of the party]As you sit waiting for Two Tails, some of you go out and enjoy the beautiful day out in the courtyard, and catch a large caravan wind it's way up the plateau to the castle. Once that is past, Two Tails arrives and apologizes for running a bit late, but he had some unrelated business come up that required immediate attention. When you get back inside, and Two Tails finds out that your party has suffered some attrition, he suggests that you wait a bit and see if any of the caravan guards wander in before heading off to take care of the bandits, who  he can confirm to be a tough lot, rougher than most people in town would care to hire, and are currently working in one of his smaller warehouses on the edge of the docks. He is pleased that the lunch worked out, though a bit surprised you were able to get that much cooperation from Thomas.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2011)

*Saktouk, half-orc monk of the four winds*

Saktouk is baffled speechless by the entire experience. Just as he was wrapping his head around his compatriot's otherworldly companion, the hasty hiring process began, and no sooner was he becoming used to the road when he wound up in the dizzying midst of the teleportation spell. The half-orc doesn't quite seem to get himself together until he and the others have wandered into the Clockwork Boar.

"Sure'n that's not a trip I want ta be takin' often," he admits to the summoner, sparing a nervous glance to the lion-centaur creature that serves him. "The monks ne'er thought much of travel magic; thought it was a shortcut and robbed a body of the centerin' of hard work.

"Speakin' of, suppose we ought to be lookin' for sommat ourselves, aye?" he says, turning his eyes to the room. He frowns as he notices its sparse population.

"Don' seem to be much o' anyone here save the folk o'er there with the lizard," he says. "Good as any place to start, I suppose."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


You get the impression that this captain has always had way too much money at his disposal to even be able to conceive what the term "hard work" means, let alone practice it.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2011)

"Yeah the trip here wasn't exactly what we were expecting, though now that we are here, we might as well find some work." Kalius says. Veniarus seems lost in thought however as he examines the common room of the Tavern. The Lizardfolk does indeed seem an ideal place to start and with that in mind Kalius and Veniarus start heading in that direction.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 Current; 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]Kalius (Eidolon)
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 14 (12 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 Current; 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

After Naria excuses herself to attend other matters, Ariel communes with her goddess, praying for new and reliable companions that can aid them in dealing with those bandits.  Though fearless herself, she is wise enough to know that you don't kick a rattlesnake without being properly armed.

The teenage war-maiden is seated at the table with Audra and Megan, wearing her finely crafted breastplate that the shopkeeper made extra curvy to disguise the fact that she has a mostly flat chest.  Her light blue with white trim tabard accentuates her outfit. Her adventuring gear and shield are nearby and her scimitar  remains on her belt as always, the blade itself often serving as her  holy symbol. The martial cleric is prepared should they find some suitable people from the recently arrived caravans to help out.

She nudges Megan, "Look over there, those three are coming this way and two of them have that crazy adventurer look we seen on others back at that tavern in Venza.  What do you suppose that magical creature is?"

As they come closer, Ariel smiles in welcome.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2011)

"Hello fair maidens and friend Lizard, I greet you in the name of my Master Veniarus and in the name of the Harran Forest. We are new to this city and are in need of work. The Half-Orc that came with us is also seeking work, and we would be greatful, assuming that you are in need of assistance, if you would allow us to accompany you on whatever task it is that you are pursuing." the Lion Centuar creature explains to the three ladies and the Lizardfolk. Meanwhile Veniarus himself is scanning the three ladies and the lizardfolk attempting to make an assessment about what type of work they may be attempting to accomplish.


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk stays back near Veniarus, deciding the appearance of the eidolon was probably enough for the people at the table to take in at once.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Rolling social skills against other players is normally is not allowed.   You need to determine if we are lying the old fashion way.






Ariel looks curiously at the newcomers and wonders why the magical creature is doing the talking.  She assumed it was some sort of pet or companion, not an emissary.

She replies, "We met.  I am Ariel, war-maiden of Helina. We are in need of some stalwart companions to hand deliver some justice."

"But, if it is work you seek, you will have to talk to our employer. I am sure he will take our recommendation if we speak on your behalf.  You look strong, I suppose you can make a good draft animal if necessary."

"However, before we agree to your company, we would like to know more.  Trust doesn't come easy among strangers, particularly those that do no speak, but leer at us with lecherous eyes instead."

She doesn't know who this Master Vanarius is, but that half-elf looks like he is checking out Megan and Audra's womanly parts way too closely.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2011)

"Do not insult me Child. I am no mere animal for simple chores as you seem to think. I am in the service of Master Veniarus and only to him do I answer..." the Half-Elf who accompanies the Lion Centaur lays a hand on the creature and says "Peace Kalius, I don't think she meant to insult you." The creature huffs and folds his arms but says no more. The Half-Elf steps forward and says to the young Aasimar, "I did not mean to offend I was merely analyzing the situation here, I apologize if that came across the wrong way. What my Eidolon says is true, we seek work nothing more nothing less. I am not sure who this Helina is, or why you are seeking to deliver justice or to whom you are seeking to deliver justice, but if the pay is good, then you can count me and Kalius as an ally for this purpose."

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 Current; 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]Kalius (Eidolon)
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 14 (12 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 Current; 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Sorry about the social skills, I am still fairly new to this type of RPG and am not entirely sure what is and is not acceptable as of yet. So please forgive me on that front.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 10, 2011)

_Audra leans back in her chair, sipping her glass of wine and looking over the newcomers. Her eyes flick from the lion thing to Two-Tails and back again. During this, she realizes she is being eyed. Dressed in a plain, unremarkable cloth outfit which seems to loosely fit, having apparently been tailored in spots to even fit her, a cloth wrist band of white bearing a symbol upon it adorns her left wrist. She leans back with a casual calm and returns the appraising look. As the lion-thing's voice gets stern her gaze returns to the creature and her appraising look disappears, her full attention on the potential conflict. The Half-Elf's voice and manner cause her to relax, though one might not have even noticed that her muscles had tensed, as if a tigress ready to pounce from a relaxed pose. She turns her attention to Ariel._

I think the good gentleman should count himself lucky not to draw the attention of Helina. The good War-Maiden speaks the truth, however. If you are seeking work, you would have to speak with our employer. We, ourselves, are here only in his employ to assist him. We are looking into a matter that may not strictly be considered work under our agreement with him. I, myself, would feel better knowing a little about who we're talking to before telling you much more. We don't even your names as yet. My name is Audra, student of Hallaran the Hearer and member of the Venzan Order of the Diamond Heart.

[sblock=OOC]Hmm. I notice that The Planks symbol is gone from the Wiki. Anyone know what it was? Was there one to begin with? (I assumed so)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2011)

"A shame, apparently Miss Audrey, you weren't paying very good attention to what my Eidolon has been saying. He introduced me already. My name is Veniarus Toliar. My Eidolon's name is Kalius. I am a disciple of the Harran Forest, though what more I can say that would explain who I am, I cannot know. The Half-Orc who accompanies me is named Saktouk, but beyond that I know very little about him other than that his accent is not typical for what I expect of a Half-Orc." Veniarus attempts to explain to the women. He looks around at them expectantly hoping that what he has said is enough to satisfy their curiousity, though his eyes bear a sadness that it may not be enough. He then adds, "If you don't mind my asking, what exactly is it that you are doing that may not be considered strictly 'work' under the terms of your agreement with your employer, and if it is not any trouble, would our assistance be of any help in that venture?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2011)

A reasonably well dressed human clearly used to be outdoors and the lizard folk watch quietly assessing everything, but adding nothing to the conversation for the time being.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 10, 2011)

Megan leans forward with her own, more conspicuous, scrutiny. Her ivory skin bears many tattoos that snake their way into her rugged leather armor. The half elf is armed with two identical edge weapons meant to for slicing while her backpack leans against a rather large crossbow for protection.

"My name is Megan, from Venza." She says, "My friends are correct in that to join us you would need our employer's approval. But just as importantly, you need to be able to contribute to our cause."

The half elf slowly traces the edge of a dog slicer that has suddenly appeared in her hand, "My father has a saying, 'fat adds nothing to the meat but flavor.' So tell me, what are your expertise?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2011)

Veniarus touches a belt pouch and then points a finger at Megan, he then says something under his breath.

[sblock=Megan hears this freely, everyone else must succeed on a DC 25 Perception Check to hear what is said]"Oh I don't know, a little of this, a little of that. I am able to summon creatures pretty much at will however."[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



perrinmiller said:


> "However, before we agree to your company, we would like to know more.  Trust doesn't come easy among strangers, particularly those that do no speak, but leer at us with lecherous eyes instead."[/COLOR]




Saktouk blushes as he realizes what it must look like for the pair to be standing back as the eidolon acts the part of emmisary. While his well-muscled and heavily-tattooed form might be intimidating, the blush on his light gray cheeks speaks to a softer and more benign soul.

"Och, but t'weren't any intention o' leering or anything o' the sort," he interjects in accented common. "Truth o' the matter is that I'm very new to the world outside the monastery, an' I suppose it just seemed easier to let Veniarus' friend do the talkin'.

"I've heard tell o' the Diamond Heart," he says to Audra, "I'm from The Inner Forge meself. Not so many hear of us, cooped up in the Seithr and all. 

"And as to skills, well the dwarves trained me to toughen up me body, where's the best place to hit a bloke what don't know to stay away from a fight, how to use a fair couple weapons, and how to hold me ale."

[sblock=DC 10 Geography]Saktouk's accent is that of a Seithr Mountains dwarf[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks at the centaur thing ad notes it contradictory statement, _Not perform animal labor?  Yet will do as his master bids.  Waste of good pack mule._

She replies, "Helina is my Lady of Justice.  I was trained in Her temple, in the militant order, sent out into the land to do my Goddess's bidding."

When finally the half-elf introduces himself properly, it hits her that the cheeky centaur thing was referring to him as his master, _Ahh, that makes sense.  I was wondering._

When the summoner points at Megan casting a spell, the cleric reaches for her scimitar, eyes flashing.  But, she relaxes as she recognizes the cantrip for what it was.

After the dwarf introduces himself, she looks askance at Audra and asks innocently, "What is it with you monks and drinking?  Is it that you are cloistered up in a monastery and then feel the need to get drunk once out in the real world?"

Spellcraft (1d20+6=22)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 11, 2011)

"My apologies, I did not mean to cause alarm. The good lady asked my specialty, so I figured a minor demonstration was in order. I am a Summoner. I am able to call creatures from other worlds to do my bidding. I am also afforded a limited understanding of Arcane Magic that allows me to manipulate reality to my will to some extent. The spell I just cast is a minor spell that allows me to send and receive messages over a significant distance that are rather difficult for the casual observer to overhear. I figured it would be a reasonable demonstration of my abilities?" Veniarus explains to the ladies, the Lizard, and the Gentleman in a calm and collected voice.

A moment later he looks at Ariel directly and says quietly "Forgive me, but you say you serve an individual by the name of Helina who works for the cause of Justice? Could you perhaps explain what you mean by 'Justice' as I am familiar with a couple different definitions of the word and I want to be certain I understand the point of view that you are coming from."

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 Current; 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]Kalius (Eidolon)
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 14 (12 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 Current; 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



perrinmiller said:


> "What is it with you monks and drinking?  Is it that you are cloistered up in a monastery and then feel the need to get drunk once out in the real world?"




"The Diamond Heart are drinkers too?" Saktouk says, lighting up. "Well, Rogar be praised. Though the dwarves dinnae think a body ought to stay dry in the monastery. A hard day's work is always worth an ale, even for a monk, aye?"


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 11, 2011)

Megan also finds the summoner's action alarming but she remains outwardly calm. When Ariel lets go of her weapon, the half elf, too, relaxes. 

"That's a good ability, although I wouldn't recommend pointing and muttering at people in the future," Megan says with a sly smile, "it tends to give others the wrong idea."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 11, 2011)

"Aside from my summoning capabilities, which are decent enough. I have no directly offensive spells in my repertoire. Though I do have some relatively useful defensive and utility spells." Veniarus explains.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Meh...







"I suppose it would be best however if we conclude this debate about my abilities as what potential co-workers feel about my abilities is unimportant so long as the employer is satisfied with my capabilities." With that said, Veniarus turns to the man and lizardfolk and says "I assume then that one of you is the employer of these ladies?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 11, 2011)

The human gentleman speaks up at the latest query. "I am their current employer, yes. Mr. Adolfo Savi, of Savi Brother's Inc. down in Venza. I had to conduct some business here and hired these and a few others who have had to part ways with us to get me her and back safely. I would disagree about their opinions being unimportant, though, as group cohesiveness is an important quality to have. Perhaps it is time for Two Tails here to get his chance to speak about the immediate concern at hand, and we can discuss the larger project afterwards."

"Indeed, my foreman would much prefer that those rogues are dealt with sooner rather than later I am sure, and I suspect these gentlemen are exactly what your group required to be able to hopefully deal with them once and for all. As I said before, they are currently moving some stuff in one of my smaller warehouses under the concerned eye of my most experienced foreman. All I ask is that you not to spill too much blood or break too many crates; I am perennially short on quality crates and, while I understand that some will probably get broken, I would prefer as few as possible. I suspect they are armed, even though they don't have any obvious or major weapons on them. Whenever you are ready, just talk to my foreman at the front of the warehouse, and he will gladly give you the room you need. I look forward to hearing about your success in corralling these bandits." The lizardfolk gives you directions and all pertinent information to get to the warehouse before excusing himself and going over to talk to one of the merfolk swimming in the pool about some business.

"I'll be finishing up the contract details later on, so if I'm not here right when you get back, I will be shortly after. And gentlemen, if you haven't experienced the merbeer yet, I would recommend doing so this evening. It's a unique flavor well worth the experience." After brief explanation of the situation, Adolfo, too, excuses himself, eager to make as many business contacts as he can while in Tritower.

[sblock=brief synapsis]For full details, read the thread up to this point, the situation surrounding the bandits is spelled out in great detail. Briefly, though, there are some bandits who were involved in a botched robbery that ended with the goods being recovered, but Adolfo's brother was killed, and the bandits escaped, in the process. The party, having good reason to believe these bandits were in town, tracked them down, and Two Tails, the lizardfolk merchant, has provided his warehouse as an isolated venue for the party to try to capture/deal with them.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 11, 2011)

"Let's delay no longer. The sooner we get these guys the sooner we can enjoy the rest of our time here."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 12, 2011)

"Group cohesiveness, huh? I wasn't the one who called a sentient creature a common pack animal." Kalius says to himself with a rather indignant look on his face. To which Veniarus gives the emotionally hurt creature a pat on the shoulder and says "It could have been worse my friend, she could have called you a lemming." which gets a nasty look from Kalius and Veniarus laughs at his friends discomfiture.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*









*OOC:*


Thanks for the quick catch-up sunshadow21









VVilhem said:


> "Let's delay no longer. The sooner we get these guys the sooner we can enjoy the rest of our time here."




"Aye," the half-orc monk agrees, "And then we can celebrate with ... merbeer, he called it?" His eyes light up at the opportunity to sample a new beer, but Saktouk brings his attention back to the group. 

"So, then, do ye prefer the quiet way or the raucous one? I'm guessin' the first, what with not wanting to break boxes, aye?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

As the summoner, who let his beast do the talking initially, doesn't stop and wait for answers, Ariel decides the questions and comments are not that important and doesn't bother to answer them later.  She is content that Megan made the point about being careful where the mage points his arcane finger.

Since Master Savi is not  interested in any credentials for adding others to the pay-roll, the war-maiden doesn't give it another thought, planning to judge them by their actions regardless.

With the directions in hand, Ariel stands up and grasps her longspear.  A look of anticipation on her face and glint in her eye, she declares, "Finally, we can deal with those villains! Let us be off.  And bring the... ah, lemming? Or whatever you called it, Venarius."

Her breastplate grates rhythmically with her stride, stealth is not for her.

"When we get close, perhaps some scouting of the area would be in order, Megan.  If we can find the best way in to catch these nefarious curs unawares that would be best. We are not wanting them to escape."

When the time comes, Ariel will provide Megan with some spiritual _Guidance_ to assist her in being more stealthy.








*OOC:*


Before we engage in combat, Ariel will be wanting to cast a few more spells in preparation.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


As multiple people have brought it up now, I think it bears clarifying. Adolfo doesn't insist on having formal interviews because he knows full well that by testing prospective employees on a trial run in the field, he'll get all the credentials and information he needs to make an informed decision.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 12, 2011)

_Audra sips her wine and smiles at the inquiries about drinking. Her eyebrows do a rather pronounced high jump as the Half-Orc identifies where he is from._

I have heard whispers of the place. I've been told very little detail about it, other than, supposedly, it is reserved specifically for those of Dwarven birth. Perhaps once we deal with this riff-raff we can share stories.

_As the discussion turns to business, she excuses herself and departs for upstairs. Retrieving her nunchucks (which look awfully worn) she returns to the main room and rejoins her companions. She returns to the mention of merbeer and smiles._

The Merbeer isn't bad. Even better if you can get some oysters on the half shell in the raw. But, business before pleasure, as they say, no? I am ready when you are. I can even help with checking out the warehouse if desired.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



Artur Hawkwing said:


> I have heard whispers of the place. I've been told very little detail about it, other than, supposedly, it is reserved specifically for those of Dwarven birth. Perhaps once we deal with this riff-raff we can share stories.




Saktouk blushes slightly as Audra points out the usual racial profile for a member of his order. "Aye, well, sometimes the Dwarves will make an exception, lucky for me," he says, and nods his agreement to expand on the details after the misson.



> I can even help with checking out the warehouse if desired.




"I've not a step so light as yer half-elf friend, but I can manage a fair bit o' stealth, meself," Saktouk offers, as well. 









*OOC:*


Saktouk's Stealth is +6. Okay, trying out the mini-stats. Lemme know if I'm missing something.







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 12, 2011)

"First we shall meet Two-Tail's foreman, who I believe will at least be able to give us the layout of land. If any scouting if necessary, I'll take care of it."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 12, 2011)

_Audra nods with a shrug of her shoulders, smilling._

At least you can't say I never offered.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 12, 2011)

"Then shall we be going?" Veniarus asks the group as he prepares himself for the journey to the warehouse.

"I am not a lemming," Kalius says with a bit of a pout.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 13, 2011)

You find the warehouse easily. It's one of the smaller warehouses Two Tails owns used over the winter to collect the random small shipments that trickle in, though still a good sized building (probably about 100 feet by 50 feet). The neighborhood is full of similar sized warehouses with well maintained roads running between them and it appears that the area is well patrolled. There is a small office beside an enclosed yard at the front of this particular warehouse. Going into the office, you find a frazzled lizard folk at the desk working on some paperwork. As you enter, he looks up and immediately has a hopeful look cross his face. "Are you the ones coming to deal with those ruffians? I sure hope so. I understand we all have to do our part to keep the criminal element under control, but those guys just give me the creeps, even without their weapons."









*OOC:*


I will be of town with spotty internet access for the rest of the weekend. I need to get away from my life before it drives me nuts.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 13, 2011)

"Right then, Kalius!" Veniarus says, and Kalius comes to attention next to Veniarus. Veniarus then chants some words in an archaic form of Elven, touching his belt pouch, and placing his hand upon Kalius. When Veniarus removes his hand, nothing apparent has happened, but Veniarus pings the air around Kalius with his knuckles and says "Good, the Armor is in place. You my friend are free to acompany the others into this building as soon as they are ready." The response to this is quite starting, Kalius promptly pulls a gigantic polearm off of his back and smiles a rather toothy smile saying "Ready and waiting." 

After a moment Veniarus thinks to himself and starts repeatedly casting a single spell both on himself and on Kalius.









*OOC:*


Casting Mage Armor on Kalius, and going to spam Guidance on Kalius and Veniarus just to be safe.







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 Current; 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 Current; 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks to her companions and asks, "How do you want to do this?  Just move right in and start the fight, assuming they won't surrender right away?  It will make a difference on my preparations."

She initially casts a spell causing her skin to develop a bark-like toughness.  Then she explains what she will do if they are going to engage in combat right away. 

"I will cast a divine shield on Saktouk to help deflect their weapons.  Then I will provide us all a blessing of Helina to boost our morale."

[Sblock=Spells]Cast Barkskin on herself (+2AC, 30 minutes). 

If combat is expected in less than a minute, cast Shield of Faith on Saktouk (+2AC, 3 minutes) & Bless (+1 Attack, SVs against Fear, 3 minutes) on everyone.
Cast Resistance & Guidance just before entering through the door.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Guidance (+1 on next roll)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Any more buffing before I proceed?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


My buffing was contingent upon my companions confirming our plan of action.  I think we need some consensus IC before proceeding.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Well, sure'n it doesn't sound like this lot are ones to talk out a problem nicely," Saktouk offers up. "I'm fine with a straightforward approach, especially if miss Ariel has magics that can keep a body safer."


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 15, 2011)

While her companions are buffing themselves away, Megan asks the foreman, "How many of them are there? And how many exits does your warehouse have? You are sure that they are unarmed?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

"No visible weapons, but that probably doen't mean a whole lot with a crew like that. There are 4 of them total; three of them are rough, but not particularly more so than most of the ilk that call them themselves workers around here. The last guy is the one to watch out for; he seems to be the leader of the gang, and bosses the others around, doing little work himself, the worthless lout. There's only one big door and a normal door that open up onto the yard, and the office entrance. There are several windows scattered throughout that a truly desparate person might try to jump out of, but otherwise, it's a pretty small warehouse, so there isn't a lot of need for a lot of doors."


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 15, 2011)

"I say divide and conquer," proposes Megan, "we can have our good foreman here lure out a portion of the thugs. Just say, 'I have a shipment that just arrived in the yard that I need two of you to help me with' or 'will one of you come to the office w/me so I can dole out the payment.' We'll take care of whoever followed you, then go in and clean out the rest."

"If we're worried about them escaping, we can split up and cover both exits. What do you guys think?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 15, 2011)

_Audra shrugs._

That works if the warehouse is isolated enough that no innocent bystanders might get hurt in the fighting, not to mention anyone inside will have a lot of time to figure out there's trouble. We might do better to try to contain them within the warehouse. Though four of them against us would leave us with the ability to keep an extra pair of eyes on the exits. It is down to a case of do we try to deal with the three riff-raff before tackling this boss of theirs, or do we want to concentrate on him? Either way we should decide pretty quickly, while we know they are still in one place, together.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



VVilhem said:


> "I say divide and conquer," proposes Megan, "we can have our good foreman here lure out a portion of the thugs. Just say, 'I have a shipment that just arrived in the yard that I need two of you to help me with' or 'will one of you come to the office w/me so I can dole out the payment.' We'll take care of whoever followed you, then go in and clean out the rest."




Saktouk smiles. "Sneaky, lass," he says with a wry smile. "I say it's worth a go ... if'n you'll lend the proper hand?" the last he addresses to the foreman.

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is there a good spot, within 30 feet of the warehouse door, that Megan can hide with her crossbow? Need to get that sneak attack in!


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 15, 2011)

"I say we just charge in and kill them right off the bat." Kalius says with a rough grimace. Though Veniarus holds him back, he is still casting his cantrips to keep them buffed, but he manages to say between castings "I feel that though the idea of divide and conquer has some merit, it may ultimately have the reverse effect from what we really want to achieve. It may give the thugs inside the warehouse time to figure out what is wrong, and too escape before we can deal with them properly."

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 Current; 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]Kalius (Eidolon)
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 Current; 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 15, 2011)

"If we just march in, what's to prevent them from just running? Unless...foreman, is there a way to bar the other exits like locking them on the outside?"









*OOC:*


I can jam a lock using disable device, if that helps.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Re: Megan sneak attack. Initiate combat by firing it to trigger the initiative roll.





Ariel looks at Megan and says, "That sounds like a plan to me.  If they are a tough as they think they are, why would they run away from us women?"

"Once they are in here we demand they surrender and just have at them right away when they refuse."

"We can hold the others off at the door if they hear or suspect what's going on in here."

[Sblock=OOC]It occurs to me that I would like to retroactively buy a few things off camera. As we haven't started the encounter, we could run down the street and buy them and come back if necessary.

But, since Megan, Audra, and Ariel had time to wait around I have some suggestions on purchases for them too. Better to be prepared than to find ourselves wanting in the middle of combat.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Guidance (+1 on next roll)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

The foreman winces at the word "kill" and even more at the thought of the ruffians in the office. "It's doubtful you'll be able to split them up. They try to hide it, but they are a suspicious lot, especially the leader, and tend to treat every new order as a potential trap. The outer doors are always locked for security reasons, and I can lock the office door if need be. Please try to avoid bloodshed if possible; for some strange reasons, blood stains on the floor and crates tend to lead to unpleasant questions and odd looks from our clients." He very much looks like he will be glad when the whole process is over.

[sblock=ooc]You would have had time to buy things on the way here. Same rules as arcane row apply, but with a lower limit (I posted the shopping information at the point when you entered Tritower).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







sunshadow21 said:


> You would have had time to buy things on the way here. Same rules as arcane row apply, but with a lower limit (I posted the shopping information at the point when you entered Tritower).



Thanks, I will have that done before my next IC post and I will be ready to go then. The new equipment will effect our plan before starting the encounter.

Can you link the post on the shopping information into the opening post in the thread for easy reference, please? [/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just finished my purchases (2 tanglefoot bags + belt pouch). To accommodate weight, Megan will leave her backpack + rations + torches back at the inn. And can somebody help Megan carry her 2nd tanglefoot? Thanks!







Megan snorts at the foreman's response, but holds back her wise comment. Not everyone grew up butchering meat like she did. 

"Ariel, how about you take most of group to confront these thugs from the front door? I'll count to ten then sneak in from the back. If diplomacy fails, I would love to plant a bolt in their leader's head to end things sooner." 

The half elf turns to Saktouk, "Care to back me up?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


For those of you who need help carrying things, Kalius is more than capable of assisting in this regard. He can probably carry more weight than most of us here could by ourselves by virtue of him being a quadruped.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Finished purchases.  Ariel left her backpack at the inn as well.





Ariel looks at Megan and shakes her head, "Nay, I don't like splitting up. Then they might be able to divide and conquer us."

Besides I have this beauty.  After it goes off, they might surrender."

The war-maiden holds up a thunderstone. She puts away her longspear to ready her shield, and then begins her final casting of spells.
[Sblock=OOC]After seeing how badly this went for Ausk in company in Daggers at Midnight, it is much better to keep our forces concentrated.  Besides if we win initiative, Megan can get her sneak attack in.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Guidance (+1 on next roll)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Thunderstone
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Happy to help either way," Saktouk says to the pair of women as they pin down the plan. "Like I said, I think I've a fair light step, but if the brawny lass thinks we should stay together, might do for us to do so. The dwarves trained me well, but I must admit I dinnae have a great deal o' real experience at the brawlin'"

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 16, 2011)

Megan belts out a laugh. "Let's go brawny," the half elf giggles, playfully punching the prietest on her skinny arm, "I bet those thugs will poop their pants from just seeing your muscular figure."

_And if they don't, I got a surprise of my own that'll show them not to tangle with us..._









*OOC:*


Megan will stow one of her tanglefoot bag w/Kalius and carry one herself. She will try to stealth into the warehouse to get a good sniping spot.






[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +3  CMD: 17 
Fort: +3 Reflex: +7 Will: +6
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Megan should have +1 for Guidance from Ariel.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

The party is led into the warehouse via the courtyard door. Crates and barrels fill all but the front room which appears to be used as a loading and consolidation room. The bandits are in the back room working on preparing some of the larger crates for transport. The leader, standing off to one side, notices the party as the foreman closes and locks the door behind him, and draws a shortsword from his pants as soon as he sees your weapons and alerts the others to trouble. No one seems to have noticed Megan just yet.


[sblock=combat and map information]




Blue lines indicate open 10'x10' doors; Crates are hard corners, barrels are soft corners; Small crates and barrels are 5' tall, big crates are 10' tall; Windows periodically line the walls at about 15 feet off of the ground and go up to the 20' ceiling.

Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 20/20 hp
 Kalius 11/11 hp
Megan 29/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp

 Leader
1
2
3[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 17, 2011)

Megan takes a close look at the thugs and their cover, trying to gauge her chances. 








*OOC:*


Are the baddies behind big crates or small crates right now? I assume soft corners is +2 to AC while hard corners are +4 to AC?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


They are behind big crates at the moment. And the cover AC's are correct.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 17, 2011)

Squint as she might, Megan sees only flickers of movement behind the crates.

Patience...they'll come out soon...

The half elf readies her crossbow against the first thug underling who rounds the corner...








*OOC:*


Ready action to atk. Can't do it against the BBEG since he'll most like be more than 30 ft away and not applicable to SA.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 17, 2011)

Kalius nods to his Master and then manuevers to a possition where he can clearly see the enemy. Meanwhile Veniarus casts a minor cantrip and scans the lead thug with it.









*OOC:*


Kalius moves to J-2. Veniarus however casts Detect Magic and uses it to get a good look at the lead thug.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is combat joined already and initiative rolled?  Or is there an opportunity for verbal exchange with them?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


The leader has already drawn his sword. It's not yet impossible to talk, as long as you aren't trying to give a long speech, but the chances of a long verbal exchange seem rather unlikely.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Get ready to FIRE IN THE HOLE w/that thunder stone!


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks around and since the thugs are in the back with no other way out, she pockets the thunderstone.  She gives Megan a gesture to shoot when ready, but she motions that she will talk first.

Moving to the side (I3) so she can see the leader once again, she calls out, "This is your one chance to surrender. We wish that you would be reasonable and come quietly."

[Sblock=OOC]Are those big crates (objects in row D) in front of the group of three  thugs?  If so, they cannot see us and Ariel cannot see them, so use of  the thunderstone might be wasted on the one she can see and we need him to come out  and fight us.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Guidance (+1 on next roll)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


SS21 confirmed that those are big crates in row D.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

The one man that you can just see around the corner of crates sneers, "If you think you're that good, come and prove it, unless of course you aren't man enough, which I would completely understand in your position."









*OOC:*


Veniarus, the only magic you pick up is a few small, faint auras. The crates in the in middle, while not quite as tall as the large ones by the wall are still big enough that Kalius can see the top and nothing beyond that. You can't see any of the others beside the leader, and they can't see you, although there is just enough room between slats that you can see movement every now and again as you watch.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks down at her somewhat flat chest and retorts, "Knave, you are blind, for I am a woman.  We are not leaving until you surrender, so be reasonable and come on out."

[Sblock=OOC]Don't tell me these thugs are going to play chicken too.  And the leader can only see half of us.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Guidance (+1 on next roll)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

"Than I suggest you put down your weapons and go back to your proper work before you get yourself hurt, wench. Fighting is man's work."









*OOC:*


I'm aware that he can only see a small portion of the party, but the portion he can see has weapons, and that is enough to trigger his fight instinct.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 17, 2011)

_Audra moves along with the group, slipping in her spot and kneeling with great ease, her right leg up so her knee is there to rest her right forearm on. She keeps an aye on Megan as she heads for the corner to peer ahead. She restrains the urge to laugh at the obviously oblivious buffoon's estimation of the worth of women. She studies the layout of what is around her and picks out a path, based on the rough direction the voice is coming from. She moves in the opposite direction, staying low and trying to be quiet as she moves, having yet to pull a weapon. She eases her way, she hopes, to a spot behind the crates that puts her opposite the open door from Megan. She quickly motions toward the crate with her head, as if asking if the coast is clear behind that crate as she scans the direction she herself can see._









*OOC:*


Audra wants to move quietly from her current location to square G-8.







[sblock=Roll for SS21]Roll to see if the item she was looking for is available here is below. If successful, she will have purchased a Cold Iron Axe. If not, she'll not have. She otherwise has her nunchucks and, as any good Monk, her hands and feet at her disposal. Mini-stat block will be added when I get a chance to reconstruct it, probably during lunch.Roll successful. She also purchased a thunderstone. Added both to sheet, removed GP for purchases.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 16 Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Current Weapon:
Unarmed Strikes: Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Flurry of Blows +2/+2
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Audra, Ariel is already at I3 (see her post above).


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

As Ariel and Kalius keep the leader's attention, Saktouk makes his way to the smaller crates lining the wall of the room they're in. He crouches down, holding himself ready should the leader be foolish enough to charge in.









*OOC:*


Move to G3, ready attack if anyone who comes through the door aggressively (i.e., he won't attack if they're surrendering): Unarmed attack (+4, 1d6+4 damage) if they actually swing to an adjascent square; shuriken (+2, 1d2+4) if they stay by the far side of "1's" on the grid. Waiting until they're in the 10' range on the latter, and preferably free of cover due to the angle of his shot. 

Not sure if moving to that position would grant Saktouk a stealth attempt or not for moving to a position with cover? If so, his base mod for that is +6. 







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 17, 2011)

VVilhem said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Audra, Ariel is already at I3 (see her post above).












*OOC:*


Was already correcting this as you posted


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel scoffs, "As you can see, I am not wielding any weapons, only my shield.  Last chance, either surrender or come out and teach me how to fight like a male buffoon."

"Unless you are scared of me and my friends.  I had heard you were some tough thugs, but you appear afraid of some women."

[Sblock=OOC]Ariel not carrying a weapon, the monks look unarmed, and Megan is hiding.  The Summoner and the Eidolon are the only ones armed and visible. Of course, the centaur thing is pretty intimidating by himself.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Guidance (+1 on next roll)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

"I'm more inclined to let the men, and that centuar looking thing, with you come and prove themselves. I don't fight women; they cry too much when their nails get broken."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alright, I have been hogging the show.  Ariel will respond, but I will let the others continue posting to get into position while she and the leader were trading conversation.  I think Megan and Kalius are needing to catch up.

BTW, I will be AFK and only on my phone for the next 36 hours.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

As Ariel and the bandit exchange barbs, you can hear movement behind the crates though exactly what it means is hard to tell. The man clearly sees Saktouk as he moves into his defensive position, but Audra is pretty sure that no one detects her moving around. The bandit leader motions to Saktouk and Kalius to bring it, apparently deciding that Ariel wasn't worth paying attention to at this point.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 17, 2011)

Hearing the negotiation going nowhere, Megan slowly creeps forward, hoping whatever the underlines are doing would distract them from noticing her. The half elf then suddenly pops out from around the corner (@C10) and fire a bolt straight at the thug in front of her.








*OOC:*


Time for negotiation is over, time for action is now! Would appreciate a PC backup just in case they overwhelm Megan and tries to escape through the right door







[sblock=Mini Stats]Megan
Initiative: +10
AC: 17 (14 touch, 13 flatfooted)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +3  CMD: 17 
Fort: +3 Reflex: +7 Will: +6
Resistance: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Heavy
 [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do we need to await init order or go? It might effect what Audra does if the thuggies go before us.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 17, 2011)

all the time that Ariel is negotiating with the leader, Kalius and Veniarus are looking at each other with some disdain for what she is trying to accomplish. While they admire her for trying to talk their way out of this fight, obviously her attempts are going no where and all she is doing is making things worse for the rest of them. "ENOUGH!" Veniarus finally shouts after a while. "Kalius take him." to which the Centuar charges at the leader of the Bandits attempting to take him out as quickly and deftly as possible.









*OOC:*


+2 to attack Rolls and Combat Manuevers, -2 to Armor Class until the start of Kalius' next turn.

edit: the No Description Dice Roll is Kalius' attack roll...







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 Current; 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]Kalius (Eidolon)
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 Current; 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Megan and Kalius move forward simultaneously, and while neither of them catch the bandits off guard, they both do some significant damage. The bandit hit by Megan's bolt has his breath knocked out momentarily and the bandit leader takes a good swipe, but both still remain standing and defiant. The tough hit by Megan charges forward, and tries to bring the crowbar in his hand down on Megan's head like a club; he misses the head, but catches the shoulder solidly, dealing 8 points of damage as the heavy metal bar comes down right on the shoulder joint.The tough behind him tries to push over the crate to prevent others from coming up, but succeeds only in throwing his own shoulder out momentarily. The leader grins as he brings his shortsword around and takes a good chunk out of Kalius' chest, dealing 9 points of damage. He grins even more when Kalius is still standing afterward. "About time I found a worthy foe." The fourth man that the foreman said was here is not visible, but you can see a rope leading up to and out of one of the windows by the roof.

[sblock=combat and map information]





Blue lines indicate open 10'x10' doors; Crates are hard corners, barrels  are soft corners; Small crates and barrels are 5' tall, big crates are  10' tall, long narrow crates are about 8' tall; Windows periodically line the walls at about 15 feet off of  the ground and go up to the 20' ceiling. Green line is the rope hanging out of the building via one such window

Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 20/20 hp
 Kalius 2/11 hp
Megan 21/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp

 Leader 12  damage; moderately wounded
1 8 damage; heavily wounded
2
3 unknown status[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 17, 2011)

Megan drops her crossbow, draws her dog slicer, and gets hit on the shoulder. Fight through the jarring pain, she manages to open a small cut on the wounded thug before 5-footing it back (into D11) to give Audra a chance at him.

"One of them got out from the window!" She manages to yell.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Megan's attack staggers the man, dropping him to his knees with a loud curse.


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*









*OOC:*


Would getting up on the large crates be a Climb or an Acrobatics check? Not sure if the crates are made to consider them as having handholds or not. Saktouk has a +11 climb and +7 acrobatics. If it's possible, would like to try to get up on one this round (D2?) with move action, then make a shuriken attack. If it'll take his full round to do the move, he'll go for D3 or D4 to have a better angle on helping Megan next round.

ETA: actually, in this case I think his climb would be +9, since the other value includes the climber's kit which obviously wouldn't be of use. Sorry 'bout that.







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Should someone run out (I seem to remember the door being locked behind us, doh!) and intercept the fleeing rogue?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


You could try climbing. I'll give it a DC of 15 for the ones in the middle since they have slats you could use to help. You can move half speed while climbing, so unless your base speed is 15 or less, you should be able to get up there in a single move action and still make an attack.

Megan, you think heard something up by the window, but you're not sure what, and the tall crate blocks your view.


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Och, shortest route's a straight line, aye?" the monk says, dashing forward and scrambling up the closest crate. From his high ground, Saktouk slings a shuriken at the group's leader, but the throw goes wide. 









*OOC:*


Climb check DC 15 (1d20+9=25)

Move / climb to D2. Since that crate is 10' high, Saktouk's out of melee range, so shuriken away:

Shuriken attack; damage (1d20+2=12, 1d2+4=5)

Pretty sure that's a miss. With 50% chance to lose ammunition on a miss, am I trying to roll under or over? 

Ammunition destruction chance. (1d100=10)







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 19/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I usually positive on a low just to keep things consistent.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 18, 2011)

Kalius takes a step back away from the leader of the bandits and once in that position, he swings his Hammer at the Leader again hoping to land yet another devastating blow to the leader.

In the meantime, getting a message from Kalius, Veniarus begins to move himself into a position where he can better protect his Eidolon and heal him if the need for it comes, which it appears it has. And if worst comes to worst a better position from which to summon other creatures if the need arises.









*OOC:*


Kalius 5 ft steps to E-1, and Veniarus moves to G-1







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]Kalius (Eidolon)
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 2
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 18, 2011)

[sblock=Saktouk]First, who are you trying to hit? Second, you see a man lying prone on one of the big crates who is very definitely not happy to see you up at the same level that he is.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



sunshadow21 said:


> [sblock=Saktouk]First, who are you trying to hit? Second, you see a man lying prone on one of the big crates who is very definitely not happy to see you up at the same level that he is.[/sblock]




[sblock=DM]Sorry 'bout that. Was trying to hit the leader who was attacking Kalius, since he was closest and wouldn't have range penalties, though he may have cover bonuses. The roll was low enough that I don't figure it matters.[/sblock]

"Och, there you are," Saktouk says with a vicious grin. "Our other friend hasn't had time to leave yet, lass," he calls down to Megan. "Just climbed up and flattened out like some mold on a rock."

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 19/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 18, 2011)

"He's your!" Megan shouts back. "And Audra! Where's my backup?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 18, 2011)

[sblock=Just So You All Know]I do my posting primarily from work, so the evening times I'm not likely to be around to reply to posts or to participate in things. Just so you all know. [/sblock]

_Audra hesitates as the call goes out that one is escaping. She starts to turn on heel and head for the door when Megan's call for help reaches her ears._

God of Knowledge, which way?!?!

_Her hesitation lasts only a moment longer. She turns again and runs the roughly 20 feet between herself and Megan, whom she stops behind and deftly tosses the Thunderstone she carries up and over the heads of the three people before her, trying to drop it in behind the 2nd thug, hoping Megan will cover her ears._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 16 Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Current Weapon:
Unarmed Strikes: Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Flurry of Blows +2/+2
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Thunderstone lists as a ranged attack. Will do a single ranged attack, I assume against the spot over these guys. 10 foot radius spread, save Fort DC 15 or be deafened for 1 hour


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am still AFK. Could I have new map before I post later?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


My computer is continuing to act up, so it'll be before I can home from work to update it. I need to at least try to get some sleep.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 19, 2011)

I will be AFK from today - SUN due to a trip to Boston. I will have internet connection, but since this is a vaca I can't guarantee that I'll be checking and posting (altho I will certainly try). 

When it's the party's turn, have Megan draw her dog slicers and go to town with her TWF. Preferably she can switch off with Audra so that she won't be the meat shield. Flank is possible for SA. Thanks!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow. An outbreak of computer problems. I've spent the last two weeks getting behind on my accounting work getting the tech in the office back to 100% functionality. No hurries, SS21. Take it as you can..

VV - Audra will help Megan out, no problem. She'll try to take some of the heat off, especially if the Thunderstone does its job. Enjoy Vacay up in Bwah-stin.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel follows after the charging centaur beast and gets to the crate near the leader, drawing her scimitar.

She yells, "As Helina is my goddess, you shall be delivered of Her JUSTICE!"

Commenting in a wry tone, "Dumb oaf, should have surrendered."

Shifting her scimitar to her off-hand, she splays her fingers out around the corner of the crate so she has an unobstructed line of fire at the leader of these bandits and lets him have it.

Flames shoot from her fingers and engulf him.

Ariel grasps her weapon in hand once more.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking
*Move Action:* Move to E2; drawing her scimitar  
*Standard Action:* Cast Burning Hands (DC14) on leader; Burning Hands (3d4=9)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Kalius steps back as he strikes the bandit for bit more damage and his master moves forward to provide backup. Meanwhile, on her part, Megan drops the tough in front of her to his knees as Audra moves up behind Megan and throws a thunderstone directly behind them; the tough still standing shrugs off the sound after a moment's hesitation, but the one on his knees is completely caught off guard, and the recoil in his body is visible as he absorbs the energy from it. Saktouk jumps up on the crates, and while his shuriken bounces off the leader's armored coat, he does see the remaining bandit attempting to hide from the party on top of the crates by the wall. At the same time, Ariel moves up and tries to burn the leader with burning hands; the leader is able to evade part of it, but the crate beside him isn't quite as lucky, as one corner starts to smolder. Fortunately the rest of the crates in the range of the fire spout only get singed. "Foolish girl. Did you forget about all of the wood in here?" The bandit leader growls as he notices that the others have decided its each man for themself. He steps forward, and his shortsword bounces off the force armor surrounding the centaur. The tough in front of Megan, finding himself between two people that could, and would, kill him in a heartbeat if he tried to do anything funny, tries to play dead, falling prone. His buddy, not liking the latest developments, climbs up the crate in an attempt to get away from the two rather unladylike girls, getting up and over and just past the door to the front room. The one already up on the crates launches himself out of one of the windows, and disappears from Saktouk's sight.

[sblock=combat and map information]




Blue lines indicate open 10'x10' doors; Crates are hard corners, barrels   are soft corners; Small crates and barrels are 5' tall, big crates are   10' tall, long narrow crates are about 8' tall; Windows periodically  line the walls at about 15 feet off of  the ground and go up to the 20'  ceiling. Green line is the rope hanging out of the building via one such  window; the crate is smoldering and will take a full round action to smother the small, for now, flames.

Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 20/20 hp
 Kalius 2/11 hp
Megan 21/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp

 Leader 20  damage; heavily wounded
1 12 damage; staggered, deafened (1 hour), playing dead (sense motive DC 2)
2 [/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel retorts, "Put the fire out then, we'll wait."

Once Kalius steps back to give her a better shot, she points a finger at the man again from around the corner of the crate and burns him with a fire bolt.

She calls up to the monk above her, "Any chance you can catch the one that fled out the window?"

[sblock=Actions] Delaying until after Kalius and before Saktouk.
*Free Action:*  Talking
*Standard Action:* Ranged touch on leader; Fire Bolt (1d20+6=16, 1d6+2=7) Added +1 to the roll for bless
*Move Action:* Move to F2  [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't forget (like I did) that Bless is in effect. +1 Attack


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 20, 2011)

Kalius takes a step back so that he can take another swing at the leader of the Thugs attempting to once and for all bring him to his knees. meanwhile Veniarus places a hand upon Kalius while muttering a spell under his breath. As he does so Kalius' wounds knit themselves closed and he seems to recover some vigor.









*OOC:*


the d12 roll is Kalius' damage roll







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 0/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]Kalius (Eidolon)
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think Del has it backwards.  Kalius has to step back to his master to be able to attack. I was actually counting on that so Ariel doesn't pay the -4 penalty for firing into melee.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


okay corrected my post, having Kalius take a 5' step back to the space just in front of Veniarus. Then having Ven heal Kalius. This should give Ariel the ability to fire her magic.


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



perrinmiller said:


> She calls up to the monk above her, "Any chance you can catch the one that fled out the window?"





Saktouk nods at Ariel's request. "Sure'n I can try," he offers up. He makes the leap between crates without missing a step, then starts down the rope…









*OOC:*


Nat 20 on the Acrobatics check, which is sad since I think he'd have auto-succeeded anything other than a 1. 

If the rogue is still on the rope, I'll probably have Saktouk make another shuriken attack. If not, I'll throw the climb check in here, too. Not sure about range modifiers, so holding off making an attack roll. Base attack w/ shuriken is +2, 1d4+4 damage.

Acrobatics (Long Jump) Check (1d20+7=27)

Climb check, rope descent (1d20+9=14)








[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 19/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 21, 2011)

Saktouk is able to get down to the ground and see movement around the corner where he saw the bandit launch himself out the window.









*OOC:*


It will take two move actions for Saktouk to get over to the rope and down.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, no you don't.

_Audra leaves Megan to deal with the playing dead fellow on the floor, turning on heel and making a run for the one attempting escape. She smiles to herself as she remembers the front door being locked and braces for full speed impact._









*OOC:*


Will roll a STR check here. Not really a grapple to start, but I assume the mechanics will kick in if she can take him down


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 22, 2011)

Megan nimbly jumps over the "dead" thug, drawing her dog slicers in the process. "If you try anything funny, I will kill you."

With that, she moves to reinforce Ariel & Kalius, ending her movement in front of the windows (B3) to cut off any potential escape route.








*OOC:*


Is it me or is En displaying everything all funny? It used to be all black but now is in this weird off-white color...


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


You might have accidentally hit the change background display button down at the bottom of the screen. One of the different backgrounds is indeed an off-white color background.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Where exactly is this button? the strange thing is when I go to advance post, the text box is in black...


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


its a drop down menu in the same bar as in the same bar as the contact, shop, advertisement, home page, and top links. Just on the other side of the bar.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Scroll all the way down, you'll see a drop box in the bottom left corner. Set it to one of the other styles, then back to black again and it should look 'normal'. A note was posted on the homepage that it was an experiment to see how things would look with a new theme and instructions on how to change it back to the 'classic' look if you wanted.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks everyone! I am glad the new theme is now down the toilet.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ariel and Kalius knock the bandit down before he can reply to Ariel's retort as Veniarus steps up and heals the centaur. Meanwhile the flames in the crate are now clearly visible as they start to shoot out of various spots on the side. Another few seconds, and it stands a good chance of spreading to the other crates around it if it is not put out. Megan moves to back up the combat with the leader as Audra tackles and grapples the fleeing bandit. Seeing a pretty young lady on top of him, he simply smiles with an unpleasant leer, "Why didn't you say you wanted to wrestle? I could have arranged that much sooner," as he deftly takes control of the grapple. Meanwhile the staggered bandit tries to hide the fact he is pulling out a potion and drinking it (DC 15 Perception check). Saktouk clearly hears the sound of feet hitting the pavement as the bandit outside books it away from the warehouse. Given the layout of the neighborhood, he doesn't think that further pursuit will particularly effective. The bandit leader continues to bleed.

[sblock=combat and map information]





Blue lines indicate open 10'x10' doors; Crates are hard corners, barrels    are soft corners; Small crates and barrels are 5' tall, big crates  are   10' tall, long narrow crates are about 8' tall; Windows  periodically  line the walls at about 15 feet off of  the ground and go  up to the 20'  ceiling. Green line is the rope hanging out of the  building via one such  window; the crate is burning openly and will take a  full round action to smother the flames.

Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 20/20 hp; grappled
 Kalius 10/11 hp
Megan 21/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp

 Leader 31 damage, unconscious and bleeding
1 6 damage; deafened (1 hour), trying to hide use of CLW potion (Perception of DC 15)
2 grappling w/Audra
Fire about to consume one crate[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


What kind of game mechanics are you looking for to put out the fire? I was assuming a Full Round Action.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 23, 2011)

Even in the chaos of combat, Megan doesn't miss a thing.

"Ariel, please spare the justice of Helena from this warehouse by putting out that fire. And Kalius, can you do something about Audra and the other guy? I know she's from a monastery, but this is really not the time to take part in womanly pleasures."

The half elf than casually walks over to the prone thug and sticks her dog slicer into his back. "I told you not to try anything funny"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

As Megan glances back at the tough on the ground, she notices some movement, and he seems more comfortable moving about, despite his attempts to hide it. Megan, in turn, goes over, and renders his deceit pointless, sticking a blade in his back, and he falls unconscious.









*OOC:*


It's either a full round action or 2 standard actions to put out the fire this round while it's still contained to the one crate.  I see no reason why I can't allow multiple people to help put it out. After that it will get harder.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Please see edited post above.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 23, 2011)

Veniarus nods to Kalius who moves to assist Audra with the Thug that has her grappled. Meanwhile Veniarus attempts to start putting out the fire by whacking his cloak against the fire, a little perturbed that he is going to have to buy a new cloak after this.









*OOC:*


Veniarus moves to C-1 and takes a standard action to attempt to put out the fire. Meanwhile Kalius moves to G-8 and attempts to Grapple the man currently grappling Audra.







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 0/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]Kalius (Eidolon)
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kalius can't quite get a grip on the man as he tries to avoid grabbing Audra at the same time. Veniarus manages to stifle the worst of the flames, but the base embers and smaller flames are still uncomfortably warm.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel steps over the fallen leader, her boots kicking the side of his head, and snorts derisively, "Bah, men and their egos. This one was proved to be a fool."

She helps douse the flames with her shield.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking
*Move Action:* Move to D1 
*Standard Action:* Put out fire[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Aug 23, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric*

Saktouk lets out a string of Dwarven expletives, cursing the fleeing man, his mother, his children, and his mine as he clambers back up the rope to survey the mess. 

"The jumper had too much of a head start, I'm afraid," the half-orc is forced to admit. He sees that Venarius and Ariel seem to have the fire in hand, and so he hops his way over to where Audra is attempting to subdue the last of the present enemies.

"I'd be surrenderin', mate, seein' as you're surrounded and your fellows have run off or are bleedin' on the floor, aye?" the monk says as he makes his way down the crate to stand over the grappling pair.

[sblock=actions]Move: climb back up rope. Standard: move again, jumping across gap and climbing down crate to E8[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 19/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 23, 2011)

_Audra's plan was to prevent his escape. Once she has his attention so he isn't attempting to flee, she concentrates on preventing him from getting a grip or grasp on her, otherwise just keeping his attention. Audra smiles up at him._

Not if you were the last semi-male thing on the planet. Besides, I have friends still standing. Yours aren't. Unless you want to feel bones snapping, I suggest you surrender to my friends.

_She tries to look intimidating and serious, but at five foot seven with red hair and freckles, its a bit difficult to do under the circumstances._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

You manage to stifle the fire and subdue and bind the remaining bandit, though interestingly enough he is more upset that you disturbed a scene that he felt the lady started and than decided to back out of, being unfair to his sexual ego, than about being captured. The foreman of the warehouse reenters the warehouse worriedly, but after a brief inspection of the damage, settles down to write a report of the damages so that Two Tails can seek proper compensation for the use of the warehouse in this business, relieved especially that the fire was as limited as it was.









*OOC:*


Do you plan on stabilizing the bleeding unconscious bandits? Also, what do you decide on doing with the bodies/prisoners?







[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 3 Bandit Roundup 800 xp total/160 xp each

Treasure
160 gp each[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 24, 2011)

"Ha! Those guys are all bluff." Says Megan, "Still, this means we can now enjoy Tritower w/out worry. It's too bad that one got away. Saktouk, did you get a good look at him? Maybe you can describe him to the local authorities later and have them deal with this matter. For now, let's bind and stabilize these three lives ones before taking them to see Adolfo. I imagine he will be most pleased."

"Had to burn down the place don't ya?" Kids the half elf to Ariel, "How about in repentance you practice the healing side of Helena's art and help me with this gash here?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 24, 2011)

"Kalius, search these men, make sure they have nothing that could aid them in escaping from us." and as an afterthought meant only for the ears of Kalius, he sends the mental message "Also see if they have anything of value on them."

In response Kalius begins searching each of the remaining three bandits one at a time.









*OOC:*


Not sure if I will need 3 individual perception checks, or just one perception check. Until told otherwise will just roll the one perception check for now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

None of the the men have much on them, since they were trying to lay low, and most warehouse workers don't walk around prepared for battle. The leader and one of the toughs still has a potion of clw on them, but otherwise, you find nothing particularly valuable.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kalius presents his finds to his Master, to which Veniarus says with a smile on his face "Either these men were carrying around poison on their personages, or these men just plain refused to continue living as they seem to have had healing potions on their person and didn't even use them."


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

As they stabilize the bleeders and begin tying them, Saktouk reclaims his shuriken from the side of a barrel. At Megan's question, he shrugs. 

"The fool did stare at me for a long moment 'fore he saw fit to turn tail," the monk offers. "Suppose he'd nae expected anyone spry at climbing. Sure'n I can remember something..."









*OOC:*


Perception (1d20+6=24)







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


How much is Megan wounded?  Anyone else need healing?





Ariel only smiles wryly to acknowledge the jesting from Megan, but at the moment she is all serious.

"Yes, we must deal with the one that got away.  I will deal with wounds in a moment, but first let me keep our prisoner from passing on to the after life."

"Let's gather up their weapons too."

She will stabilize the dying leader while she is talking.

Afterwards, Ariel puts her shield and scimitar away and takes her longspear back in hand while she asks, "Megan, I thought we knew where these bandits were hiding out.  Perhaps the escaped one went there."

She walks over to stand over the prisoner that surrendered.  She speaks truthfully, "You.  Justice will be done, and your leader will hang for his crimes once my employer identifies him.  However, your life could be spared if you cooperate."

"Where will your escaped comrade go?"

_OOC: Take 10, Heal(+7) & Diplomacy(+10) _

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Lonspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

The only true weapons were the shortsword and a few daggers; the one tough had a crowbar, and the leader had an armored coat, but they were not dressed for battle, they were dressed and prepared for staying unnoticed, something they did quite well overall, all things considered.

"Off to someplace that isn't here, I would wager. Without someone to give him orders, he's harmless to you, and it would take mighty good pay to meet the level of pay we got with yonder ranger. Only mistake he ever made was leaving that blasted gnome alive to tell the tale. My papa always said if you're going to do a job, be willing to do the entire job.  Yonder fellow's only weakness was an unwillingness to shed blood; bad trait to have in this business." The tough is perfectly willing to talk about his chosen profession, still sulking over the damage Audra did to his ego and reputation.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 24, 2011)

_Audra does her part, after getting her clothes back in order, to help with binding the wounds of those who had been dealt with earlier, something she did quite a bit back in Venza. With that done she turns to Ariel, a thought brewing. Purposely ignoring the bound thug she had tackled, she leans over to Megan._

Think Adolfo would like a chance to speak to this lot? Give him some sense of closure at least, that some form of retribution has been delivered. Perhaps he should be the one who, in the end, decides their ultimate fate.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks for traces or tells that the man is lying.

The war-maiden states, "I think hanging will be the punishment, once they are positively identified. Unless they have an alternate way of executing bandits.

"But Mister Savi will definitely need to be consulted and given the opportunity for interrogation."

Sense Motive (1d20+6=14)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Lonspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

The foreman, overhearing the conversation, comments quietly, "There are indeed punishments other than hanging, and while some of them can be recovered from, others make hanging look down right genteel. You're in a port town, where ship captains tell stories of what they have done to prevent mutinies, and many of those tales would make your god of justice cringe."


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 24, 2011)

"Let's not waste any time then. If they got any loot it'll be stashed at their dwelling. Saktouk, since you got a good look at the last man, why don't you come w/me to check the place out. We'll meet you guys at our inn afterwards."








*OOC:*


Megan has lost 8 hp


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk nods. "Lead the way, lass," he says. 

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2011)

[sblock=Megan and Saktouk]You go to where you know they were staying in an attempt to search their quarters, but the landlady refuses to let you enter their rooms without an official warrant.[/sblock]

  [sblock=the rest of the party]You return the Clockwork Boar Inn, getting some  atttention as you pass under the castle and near a watch house. You get  as far as the courtyard before you are stopped by the on duty guards,  who politely ask you your business. You start to explain when Two Tails  and Adolfo come out of the Inn, drawn by the commotion, and explain the  situation as the prisoners are firmly secured by the guards. When the  explanations were done, the guard captain snarls at the tied up men, "So  you're are the fools that have disrupted the quiet on the road. I've a  mind to kill you and stick you heads on a pike as an example, but you're  in luck today. A Navy vessel just docked with a lot of sailors unfit to  go back out. I'll give the "opportunity" to volunteer to fill the gaps  before I slice your heads off in the morning. Take them away." He glares  at the prisoners as they are hauled off. 

As soon as the prisoners are out of sight and hearing, his voice changes to a much more pleasant tone. "Impressive work. We try to discourage vigilantism, but as long as you cleared your little operation with headquarters, I'll take all the help I can get. Shame the other one got away, but it sounds like he's pretty much done in the banditry business; no one will touch him as an ally after he abandoned his fellows like that. Once headquarters has had a chance to process the prisoners and your story, there will probably be a reward for their capture. I'll have it sent here if there is." With that, the guard captain and the remaining on duty guards return to their posts, while the off duty guards lounging around insist that they pay for your meal tonight in return for the full story.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel calls forth a blessing of healing and wave of divine energy washes over her companions that are injured.  Megan and Audra notice that it is stronger than before, completely healing the half-elf's wounds.  But also the healing energy does nothing for the two injured thugs she stabilized.

As Megan and Saktouk state their intentions, she says, "Be careful and we will see you back at the inn."

Channel Energy (2d6=8)
____________________

Once the prisoners have been dealt with, Ariel returns inside the inn to grab a table to wait, gesturing to Audra and the Summoner to join her.

Ariel explains, "Veniarus, tomorrow we are leaving to deal with an undead creature in a crypt back near Venza.  We need to be sure we are prepared."

"How are you for spells to fight a skeleton. If need be, maybe you should carry some holy water."

"And we need to make sure we have bludgeoning weapons. Of course, one undead could mean more.  I think we should have slashing weapons too in case there are zombies."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Barkskin (+2AC), resistance (+1 on next Save), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Lonspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


That actually will be about a week as you have to travel back to Thomas' estate just outside Venza.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oops. Fixed my post.  I guess we are almost done then.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 25, 2011)

Veniarus having joined Ariel at the table listens to her with a look of bemusement, he turns to Kalius and says "I am going to dismiss you now so I can show this young lady one of my other abilities." Kalius simply nods his acknowledgement at which Veniarus touches the glyph on his forhead and speaks a word in ancient Elven. for a few moments Kalius shimmers but then he fades from existence as if her were never there in the first place. After that, Veniarus stands up, and moves his hands in an intricate set of patterns while chanting in the same ancient elven that he had used to dismiss Kalius. After a few moments a pure white Eagle manifests on Veniarus' shoulder from no where.

Veniarus smiles "Would it interest the little lady to know that this Eagle is a Celestial Eagle?"









*OOC:*


Technically it is also Entropic, but lets not tell Ariel that okay?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks at the eagle a little dubiously, thinking the centaur with the big hammer would be more effective, "Umm, sure that is of interest... How is it supposed to help against an undead skeleton?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Bless, Doom, Shield of Faith, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 25, 2011)

_Audra is more than willing to let the others, who exerted themselves far more physically than she, simply entangling the escapee whom she winks and waves to as he is lead away, in an effort to further humiliate him and drive his male ego down. The guards who want to hear the tale are treated to a wild yarn of action as she dresses it up with a few exaggerated motions, sounds and dramatic pauses. As she describes the actions of her companions, she points them out, attempting to really impress the guards. The more friends they have the better, no? She concludes with the detailed struggle between herself and one of the thugs while her companions dealt with the leader giving only slight mention to the fire and more the effort and care her companions took not to do too much damage to the items in the warehouse. She dose this without stretching the truth or adding flavor to the occurrences. Once the guards are happily drinking away, she excuses herself as she catches Ariel's wave and crosses to the table where she and others have seated themselves. Audra carries a glass of wine with her and sits down, elbows on the table and chin resting on her hands._

I used to tell stories to some of the kids back home when there were storms and such. As for weapoins, I have an axe upstairs with my other goods. For bludgeoning, I have that covered as well. 

_She lifts her chin, extends one hands fingers out, then flattens it back out and returns her chin to her hand._

Though I may or may not take one last trip before he depart in the morning to procure something. I'm not certain as yet just how useful it would be. Besides helping me keep my balance. It will also be interesting to see what we hear from Megan and Saktouk. I hope they didn't meet any misadventure along the way.

_Her tone is much more somber than the appearance she is putting on with the casual posture. Her eyes are on the drinking guards. Her attention is drawn back by the dismissal and then the summoning of the eagle. She listens to the conversation, but keeps her eyes on the bird, watching it curiously._


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

[sblock=Megan & DM]Saktouk waits to see if Megan happens to have what the woman's after, keeping quiet until after the landlady has left earshot. 

"If'n you really want up there, I can give climbing up a try, though like as not someone might call the guard down on _us_, they see a couple folk scaling the outside of a building.

"Might have to let this one go and make do with what we have, aye?"[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 25, 2011)

"Well, technically, Kalius would be a better offense against the Skeleton. However, Kalius is not an infallible warrior. He can be defeated. And it takes me too long to summon him again in the midst of battle should he be defeated. Hence why most of my spells are geared towards keeping him alive. If he does fall in battle however, summons such as these are my fallback position as I can summon them far more quickly than I can Kalius and with far less danger. They may not be able to inflict the same amount of damage as Kalius is able to, however they afford me a wider variety of advantages against a wider variety of foes. The Eagle for example gives me both a Piercing attack and a slashing attack. If bludgeoning is called for I can call a small horse as well. If stealth is necessary, I can even call a poisonous frog..." He gives Ariel a wry look that says 'just try to stop me!' he then continues with his explanation, "In short I am almost as versatile in my ability to summon things as would be most any other type of Mage, even though my supply of spells is rather limited."


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 25, 2011)

Megan watches the backside of the landlady disappears before answers Saktouk, "I bet you there are some goodies up there, but I agree there is no point in breaking the law. We'll come back tomorrow with the warrant. Let's hope the landlady doesn't clean out the place before we come back."

Back at the Cloakwork Boar, Megan is met with cheers as news of the bandits' defeat has spread among the inn's patrons. She first accosts the guards and inquires on the search warrant, then rejoins her companions to explain their situation.

"Once we searched their hideout, collect our reward, and do some last-minute shopping, we'll be good to go. But tonight, let's party! Where's my merbeer?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



VVilhem said:


> "Once we searched their hideout, collect our reward, and do some last-minute shopping, we'll be good to go. But tonight, let's party! Where's my merbeer?"




Saktouk visibly perks up at the mention of drink.

"Oh, aye! Merbeer! I cannae hear about a new beer and pass it up. The dwarves at the monestary would sure'n disown me if I did."

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2011)

The evening passes quietly, with both Adolfo and Two Tails and just before you head for bed, at the shift of duty, a note with a bag of coins is brought to you by one of the guards coming off duty. The bag held the equivalent of 160 gp for each person in gems and various coinage.

Recognizing Saktouk and Veniarus, one of them provides an update on the captain's reception when the general found out out about his stunt. Far from getting out of work, he has been permanently assigned to the special projects wing, where his "creative" ways of doing jobs can be put to good use, a fact that has driven the man to a drunken stupor as his visions of basking in the glory of the uniform while lounging on his father's estate with the occasional parade to impress the ladies were rapidly fading away. 

Another one says that aside from a few weapons, the bandits really didn't have much inside their rooms; like most in their trade, they were the "spend as you get it" sort of people, though if the brief questioning of the captured toughs were even remotely true, they were on the more successful end of the industry, so when they had money to spend, they tended to have a fair bit. The leader had already pissed off his questioners and literally lost his head after a series of unhelpful answers; the toughs were sitting in jail still, debating on how to salvage their both their personal honor and their lives, a debate several Navy ship captains were fueling with various promises, some believable, some not. The one thing they understood perfectly was that their old careers were quite effectively over.

Adolfo pulls the two newcomers off to the side, and explains the larger task of he and his brothers trying to acquire a massive abandoned estate just outside Venza to move their business operations to, and how all that remained in that task was to travel back to said estate and retrieve some family heirlooms for those in the family who currently owned who still cared about such things. If they were interested in joining the endeavor, they would be provided horses, meals and rooms for the more usual method of travel, which would take a little over a week counting business stops and such.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 26, 2011)

"Yes, I will come. Else I would have little in the way of getting back to Venza cheaply. So I might as well accompany you. But alas now I must retire and rest so that I might reclaim my lost spells in the morrow. I assume rooms will be provided for us?" Veniarus asks, the Eagle he had summoned earlier had long since disappeared back into the Æther from which it had been summoned. However Veniarus at random intervals had summoned a new animal from his bag of tricks in order to entertain the Gnome Children, nothing overly dangerous, but simply some of the more mundane animals in his repertoire.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Sure'n I'd be happy to help reclaim family heirlooms for ye," the half-orc says merrily, having rather quickly sampled several of the local alcoholic specialties. "Truth be told, I dinnae enjoy the teleporting so much."  He takes a very long draught of his most recent alcoholic experiment, clearly seeking to drown the memory of magical transport.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 26, 2011)

_Audra sips her wine, passing on the merbeer this night, and visibly relaxes as the tales from the guard of the toughs incarceration satisfy her. With that business settled, it seems, a night of rest, food and drink seemed in order before preparing to depart._

Let me know when the two of you...

_Her glance goes from Megan to Ariel and back._

...go to do your shopping. I'd like to drop back by the Everstout Staffary to see if they still have a certain staff they had the other day. After considering Ariel's words, perhaps an extra application of something to resoundingly beat something with is a sound investment.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 26, 2011)

The night passes quietly. When morning comes, Adolfo tells you he has some things of his own to wrap up before leaving, and to meet back at the Inn for lunch and be ready to leave immediately after.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I have not added any money from the adventure to my sheet yet, are we divvying the current treasure now?  With empty flasks she can make Holy Water for everyone during the trip.





The next morning, Ariel will still accompany her companions on their shopping to help them if necessary. "I think everyone should have at least 2 flasks of holy water, or more.  I will buy some empty flasks and fill them during our journey."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Bless Water, Bless Water, Bless Water, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 27, 2011)

Veniarus having regained his energy for the day decides to take the time he has left to do a bit of research on the undead that they will likely be facing in the near future. After having summoned Kalius, he and the Centaur like creature begin discussing what they can recall about the undead and skeletons in general trying to remember anything that may be of use to the group.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


How many flasks of holy water can you make during our 1-week trip? I think bet/the holy water & the tanglefoot bag (already purchased) Megan will be fine.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 28, 2011)

[sblock=Veniarus]You're able to recall basic stuff like bludgeoning damage does more and skeletons being mostly mindless, but you can't really remember anything else, and it sounds like additional steps might have been taken in the creation of this particular skeleton based on Thomas' vague description.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Never mind the Bless Water, forgot about the 25gp for spell components so it won't save money.  Just buy the flasks if you want them, I guess





Once looking in the shops, Ariel returns the flasks once she sees the cost of silver powder used in making the Holy Water. "Well, it is better to just buy the flasks already prepared instead."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 28, 2011)

_Audra joins the shopping trip, following along as her companions buy the things they seek. Finally the turn down the street along which her goal stands. She hurries a few steps ahead and slips through the door. The Human shop owner is working on a plank of wood, strapped onto a planer as she enters, but he sees the motion from the corner of his eye. She steps forward and she and the shopkeeper exchange pleasantries before..._

Hello! I am hoping you still have something i saw here a couple of days back. It was beautiful workmanship.

_She describes the staff, how light it felt and how well it balanced. The shopkeeper shakes his head._

Sorry, girl. Sold that yesterday. Some Ranger who was headed who knows where.

_Audra looks disappointed, but nods. The shopkeeper eyes her a moment._

Not sure if I'll ever get more of that wood, it was fun to work with. Check back with me sometime to see if I have more.

_Disappointed but not disheartened, Audra returns to her comrades and follows them about the rest of their shopping trip, carrying anything that might be necessary for her to carry._


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am ready when the others are.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


As am I


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Like, ditto or something.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Megan picked up a light mace and am good to go. Will need help carrying some of her things in the dungeon later. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk wanders out to meet the others the morning of their departure late, and looking a bit bleary-eyed. 

"I do like tryin' all the local ales, but eventually it's enough to try even a dwarf-raised soul's tolerance, aye? We should best leave before I manage to forget how this feels."

To Megan, he says, "Sure'n you look a bit overloaded there, lass. If'n it doesn't offend your sensibilities, I'd be happy to help shoulder some of the burden. I tend to travel light, meself."









*OOC:*


sorry for the delay. Updated Saktouk with 3 vials holy water. He's got about 75 lbs more he can carry before he feels it, so if there's something Megan wants handy but doesn't need especially swift access to, he should be able to carry it.

Ready to go.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 29, 2011)

"Fantastic!" The half elf grins as she tosses Saktouk her backpack of rations and torches. While the half orc is still adjusting to the new weight, Megan quickly adds two smelly bags to his arms. 

"Careful with those!" She chides, "They're full of chemicals that are meant to entangle upon impact. The upside is that the smell will drive away the bugs...I think."

Before the monk has a chance to respond, Megan wraps her arms around Ariel's and says, "Let's go! To the dungeon then home!"








*OOC:*


Thanks jkason! That's 15 lbs off Megan's shoulders


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Noon comes, and after a quick lunch you head back to Venza, everyone's spirits fresh. As an unexpected surprise, Nathanial joins you, wanting to speed up the transaction as well as do some shopping for his lady and his father where wagging tongues aren't likely to get word back to her what he had bought for them. You suspect there is also a bit of wanting to get away from his disagreeable cousin.

As you leave town, you see a familiar looking head on a pike with a list of crimes posted underneath, and since you only see one, you can only guess that the navy has 2 fresh recruits, not sure which is a worse fate after some of the tales you heard from Two Tails the previous night concerning life on the high seas. The temperature is unusually cool, making it the day's journey a pleasant one. 

As you near a small hamlet that Nathanial knows some people who would be willing to put you up for the night, you notice a unusually large crowd gathered at the unofficial tavern of the settlement. As you sit down to eat, you pick up comments of trouble that will require the patrol's help, and concerns over how they will pay for the honor of receiving such help.


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 30, 2011)

Megan elbows Ariel and Audra, "Looks like somebody needs help. Hopefully it's a quick job, though. We owe our loyalty to Adolfo first and he would not want to dither around for too long. "

Megan flags down a tavern wench, "What seems to be on everyone's mind?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

"Ankhegs, infernal creatures. Crop up every once in a while and wreak havoc on the fields. Patrols usually take care of them, but the current commander charges a monstrous amount of food that we usually don't have and can't plan on having because by the time he acts, the ankhegs have decimated most of the fields. The commander knows this, of course, and "volunteers" his own money to pay for the operation in return for this or that favor. Scoundrel gets away with it too, that's the worst part. Sometimes we can find a few guards to do it on their off time, but this time of year, that isn't going to happen. Shame, with the harvest looking so promising up until now."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

On hearing the situation, Ariel doesn't hesitate, "This will not do, of course we will help deal with the Ankhegs."

"When we are done, we can deal with the corrupt official as well.  Or perhaps we should deal with him first."

"Either way, I am ready to go.  Right now even."

The zealous war-maiden is unconcerned about what time of day it is, since she can see in the dark. 

Though after a rumble in her stomach as she has not eaten, Ariel hesitates briefly and remains seated until the others have at least eaten first as well before charging off to carry out justice or monster slaying.

Knowledge Arcana (1d20+5=24)








*OOC:*


It turns out Ariel is pretty knowledgeable.  How much of the description will she know?

What's the time of day? Do we have enough time to deal with either encounter this day IC?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 30, 2011)

"Interesting. From what I understood, this 'corrupt' official is an official of the law in this town, and while his method of upholding that law may be distastful and somewhat corrupt, I don't think it is any of our business to interfere in that matter. That said, I am all in favor of helping these people with their Ant problems regardless of their issues with their law enforcement agencies." Veniarus proffers to Ariel reminding her of her own role in upholding law and order, and letting the others know that Veniarus has no desire to get entangled in the legal affairs of a village.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


The commander is actually in Tritower and dealing with him would be an adventure unto itself (I am trying to leave adventure seeds for others down the road). 

As common as these vermin are to the communities along the road, you can almost quote exact words from your sources regarding these creatures with a check like that. There are stories from hamlets on the fringes of the region that tell of massive ankhegs large enough that their shells have been turned into small huts.

The sun is starting to set right now. If you hurried, you could get to the farm they had been plaguing just as the sun was almost set, making it doable, but tough for those without low light or darkvision.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 30, 2011)

_Audra listens to the telling of the situation, and to any of the knowledge that might be shared regarding these monstrosities. She sighs, shaking her head._

I'm pretty sure Adolfo wouldn't mind, but we not only have him, but Master Nathaniel to be concerned with inconveniencing.  At the same time, he has a good relationship with this people, from what he was saying, and it might be beneficial if we looked into the problem. Do we know when these pests are likely to strike? Do they strike in daylight, knowing the locals won't interfere, or do they attack in the night, to avoid the interference of the patrols? Also, how many of these things are known to be there? From the stories, it seems like such things could be a major problem if there were a decent number of them. Though if we can, I'd like to help.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

"You'd have to talk to Sal for details. He's the local "mayor" or at least as close to one as we have here. I doubt time of day really matters; they'll eat whenever food presents itself."

Neither Adolfo nor Nathaniel have a problem with you helping out, as Adolfo can get valuable Ankheg parts to sell and Nathaniel's family loses less money than they would by waiting for someone else to handle it.


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Sure'n I don't much understand the way o' things outside the monastery, but it does seem mighty shady the way that lawman charges folk to do his job. But I'm not sure how well I can navigate all the tangles you folk have in your rules out here. 

I'm game to have a go at the bugs, though, if the rest of you are. Though that acid sounds nasty..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks at Venarius sternly, "I answer to my Lady Helena, not always the laws made by corrupt officials.  They are men and their motives are not always pure. However, since he is back at Tritower, that issue will have to wait for my return trip."

Since their patron has given them permission to delay their journey, Ariel ris content to wait until morning to deal with the Ankheg problem.  Perhaps they all will fight better after some rest anyway.

She shares her knowledge of Ankhegs, "Well, a fight with the creatures at night is not a good idea as they can see as well as I.  And they can sense the vibrations of our footsteps, so sneaking up on one will be nearly impossible."

"The thing we need to be careful of its large mandibles, the bite is pretty devastating.  Almost like getting hit with a greatsword and some acid as well.  And if it gets you it can hold you too."

"They can also spit acid up to 30 feet, but only once every few hours.  A nimble person could potentially evade such a thing if they can lure the beast to use on them alone."

"I think I will need to look at what spells I shall pray for tomorrow."









*OOC:*


Changing Spells to take Bull's Strength and Resist Energy for the next day to better buff my companions before the fight.

BTW, I checked the opening post and Ariel & Megan made level 3 on 23 June, not July.  I think that is a typo.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 30, 2011)

_Audra nods in agreement._

Some of us don't see too well at all in the dark, so it benefits us to have daylight at our side. As for the vibrations, I think we monks have a good chance at it. We might also be able to dodge that poison. It really depends on the number of them present. We should find Sal and make sure we are armed with all of the information he can provide, should it augment what Ariel here knows then it may better prepare us.

_Audra has no problem with asking around for Sal, expecting he will probably be fairly easy to locate in a hamlet like this. Once located, she will ask him for any information he might be willing to share about the critters, previous attacks and such. Also to make sure he's aware of the groups plan to deal with the current 'infestation' since that will help keep any innocents well clear of the farm in question._


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 30, 2011)

"To Sal then, then some rest. Sounds like we got our work cut out for us tomorrow."


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Sal's the local rumormonger, I take it?" Saktouk says. "Anything we can learn ahead o' time sounds like a good idea to me." 

The half-orc lets out an exaggerated yawn. "Then, a night o' sleep without being in my cups will probably do me a world o' good." he says, grinning.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sal, the local "mayor," is easy to find. An older man, a lot of the crowd centers on the table he is at, hoping to be the first to get any fresh information. When he finds out you're interested in helping, he excuses himself from the "tavern" and invites you to a quiet spot outdoors where you can talk easier. He rambles in typical rural fashion, but you are able to get the important information without too much trouble. "Them varmints are up at Old Man Sampson's place. Fortunately they went for a fallow field being used as a pasture first and only got some livestock. However, I suspect another day and they'll be breaking the surface well beyond that; I can only hope their tunnel network isn't too advanced yet. Sampson and his family have already moved to a neighbor's until we can get a fix on a solution. A lot of folks will be glad you stopped by when you did. We appear to have a breeding pair trying to establish a full fledged nest on our hands, and it could have gotten out of control real quick; still could, I suppose, but you folks look like you can handle yourselves just fine. Can't pay you a lot, but we can give the value for any of parts you aren't able to or don't want to carry with you. Ankheg shells are particularly desired, so if you can take care to keep those intact, and for pete's sake, don't do like some of the guards did once and use fire; blamed idiots almost did more damage than the vermin. Remember, we can't pay you if our source of money, the crops, are gone."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 30, 2011)

"Heh, looks like Her Ladies Justice will have to be quenched during this venture I am afraid, isn't that right milady Ariel?" Veniarus says with a bemused smile on his face, to which Kalius just snorts.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks at Venarius again and remarks, "My fire bolts will not damage the shells any more so that your companion's large hammer."

Addressing the group as they are discussing the situation, "I will provide enhanced protection for one of you monks, whichever is going to bait our ambush."

"And probably augment Kalius's strength just before we expect to do battle to make sure his lucerne hammer packs more wallop."

"I suggest we deal with this bright and early on the morrow. Who is going to be our bait to lure them above ground.  Audra?"

She looks to the more experienced of the two monks to take the lead on that task.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 31, 2011)

Veniarus eyes Ariel suspiciously, then says "Begging your pardon m'lady. But I do not believe it is the Ankheg's shells that these fine folk are worried about having you damage with your bolts of fire. Rather, I think it is the remnants of their harvest that I think they don't want you to accidentally set on fire. I am imagining their hope is to salvage whatever they can from this dreadful situation so that they don't starve in the coming months."

Veniarus looks at Sal and says "Am I interpreting the situation correctly here?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

"Glad to see someone can figure that out. Fire and plant matter don't go well together."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel dismisses both men's ignorance of her abilities with a wave of her had as she has no intention of torching the crops. Her fire bolts are more direct and only travel 30 feet before dissipating and not like tossing around alchemist's fire. They lack the secondary effect of catching things on fire.

She only says, "The field is fallow so it should not matter even if I miss and hit the ground instead."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 31, 2011)

"You impudent runt!" Kalius says going for his lucerne hammer, however Veniarus shoots Kalius a warning glance and says "Not now."

Looking back to Ariel, Veniarus cocks his head slightly and says "Now now Child." He emphasizes the word Child with venom, and is slow to continue, "If you would make an enemy of not just Kalius and I, but I dare say your Goddess as well by risking damage to the Crops of this town, then by all means use your Goddesses Fire in the fight tomorrow. However I warn you, your fire is not without error. It can miss its mark, and it has the ability to catch things other than a humanoid or monstrous target on fire, as is evidenced by the fact that you caught the crates in the warehouse on fire back in Tri-tower while we were apprehending those thugs, or had you forgotten about that incident already? I am sorry but I must insist that you refrain from using your fire tomorrow. Else I may be forced to take action against you myself."









*OOC:*


not saying any action Kalius and Veniarus take against Ariel would prove fruitful given that she is 2 levels higher than him, but at the same time, I fear that she is beginning to go against her alignment in this instance. EDIT also I was thinking more along the lines of tactical restraint, instead of more direct violence.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel eyes the older man coldly and ignores his pet.

She says in low voice, "I have not forgotten."

"Mind your tongue and your empty threats, lest more of us think you to be a fool, _grandfather_."

"I never said I was using my cone of fire, which could set crops alight.  If we were even to battle in them, which we should not."

"Fallow fields have no crops to endanger. We should not go trampling around in the farmer's planted field."









*OOC:*


You are reading more the words than you should, maybe.  There is no alignment issue as she will not endanger the crops by using Burning Hands.  I don't think a missed fire bolt will do more damage than the centaur's running around stomping the plants into the ground. It has no splash damage nor lasting fire effects.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm not seeing an alignment issue myself, just an amusing, and probably inevitable conversation.







"Staying out of the planted field would be nice as well, yes. Not only is that our food, but it represents your pay. Do you have any further questions? If you don't, I am sure your host can show you the farm in question in the morning, and there's a bottle of whiskey calling out my name that requires some attention."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 31, 2011)

"Except it is my understanding that it is in the planted fields that the Ankheg's have made their nest." Veniarus says with a slight grimace at being called "Grandfather" as by human standards he was only in his early 20's or late teen's. He had been treating Ariel as a child more because she behaved like a spoiled brat than anything else.









*OOC:*


You are correct, I just went back and it was indeed the Burning Hands Spell that you used that caused the Fire. Firebolt may not have a persistant burning affect. However I am willing to bet that if you miss a target and accidentally hit something that is significantly more flamable than a human body, it would cause that object to catch on fire just as easily as if you had used the Burning Hands spell. But perhaps we can get a DM ruling on the matter as the Pathfinder SRD is not very clear on the issue.

EDIT: and perhaps it isn't an alignment issue, but the conversation itself is indeed inevitable as Veniarus is from a very different alignment spectrum than is Ariel and would do everything in his power to prevent such blatant disregard for the livelyhood of these people, up to a point.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

"For now, they've only surfaced in the fallow field, but chances are good that they have tunnels under the planted fields nearby. Hopefully, you can limit the damage to those areas, though. It would make a lot of people much relieved."










*OOC:*


If you fumbled on the roll for the fire bolt, I might check to see if you something you didn't want to, but that would be the only time I would really think about it. Most fire effect descriptions already do a good job of distinguishing what does and does not set things on fire.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 31, 2011)

_Audra has an almost amused expression after nodding to the Mayor and turning to her companions. Arial she knows, these new two not so much, but Adolfo invited them along. She watches in case she needs to insert herself between the two bickering associates, for the moment content to leave them alone. Her experience at home having taught her to give them a chance to resolve the situation themselves before intercession. She then turns her head, in a delayed reaction._

Whiskey? Did you say...whiskey?

_Her eyes light up at the thought of a soothing drink before meditation and sleep._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sal gives Audra an amusing glance. "Aye, we got some of the best whiskey this side of the Great Marsh right here in our own hamlet. Or at least that's my belief but I believe everything tastes better when you've seen it made with your own eyes. Still, it seems to go over well in Tritower, as your friend can attest to. We routinely deliver a good sized supply to his estate." While you may first think it's for Thomas, after gong back in and trying it, you realize it's probably for the mass of workers there, as it's far too home brew for someone of Thomas's expensive tastes, though still one of the better home brews you've tried.


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk's pale gray cheeks begin to redden as the cleric and the summoner exchange barbs. 

"Just so we're clear, I'd only just met that one at the bar in Venza when we went to work," he whispers to Megan and Audra. 

He perks up, as well, at the mention of whiskey, then winces as he remembers this morning's hangover. 

"Afraid I'll have to pass on the drink tonight," he says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel jabs Audra with an elbow.

She chides, "Contain yourself a moment, before you go off and get drunk. You should look to Saktouk as an example of a proper monk, instead of taking after Megan here.  We already know she is a hopeless lush."

"I don't want you backing out of your obligations to be our bait tomorrow claiming you were snockered when we agreed."

"Let's finish discussing our plan for the morrow, before you two run off and addle your brains with sinful drink."

[sblock=OOC]LOL.  Looking at the exchange, I thinking that Veniarus is coming across as LG and you were thinking Ariel was being what then? CG?   Ariel doesn't take condescension too well, conscious that she is only 16. Not much of a sense of humor either.

But, Ariel has more issues with Audra's continual unmonk-like behavior now that she is loose from the monastery. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Aug 31, 2011)

"Ariel my girl, you gotta learn to live a little. Don't wanna be an old maid before you realized most of your life has passed you by!"

"Still, we do a have a job tomorrow morning. I am sure there will be plenty of time to taste that whiskey after we run those bugs out of town."








*OOC:*


I am ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 1, 2011)

_Audra looks at Ariel when the elbow is delivered. There is a momentary flash in her eyes as if she might have a rather harsh retort to the youngsters comments. However she doesn't speak for a moment, her shoulders going up and down two times with slow breath before she speaks._

Listen. The idea is know how much is too much. Aside from the mid day Merbeer attempting to get the barkeep to loosen up to questions, a plan which would have worked if we hadn't suffered an outbreak of Miss Flouncy Pants, which I knew could very well lead to a bit of a headache and took precautions, such as I could thanks to Master Hallaran's teaching, I have limited myself to a simple glass of wine. You'll find that those who work in the places where the public tend to gather and at times have loose lips may do so themselves if they are genuinely comfortable with you. Now...

_She pulls herself to her full five-foot-seven height, admittedly not that impressive, and crosses her arms across her chest._

As for you and your ten foot pole rammed so far up your backside it practically is holding up your eyebrows, you need to figure out that you're in the real world now. You're not safely hidden away in a Temple or Convent or something where realities of drinking, carousing and doing things the dirty way if that's what it takes to get he job done  are but parts of fairy tale and lore. You're in the real world, where opinions other than your own matter, where your actions can, and will, carry serious consequences if you go off on your high and mighty way trying to force your view of the world on everyone. Justice, my dear, is far more than find the evil doer and ram a sword through his wishbone. I pray that your Lady of Justice will permit Sapo to kick you in your uptight arse a few times and knock some common sense into you, before you lose you life on some damned fool folly.

_Her face turns a slight shade of red, not quite as bright as her hair, as she speaks in a ghostly calm manner. Another breath and she speaks again, this time her cheeks back to normal. Was all of that pent up inside her and just came flowing out? Hard to say. She uncrosses her arms and ticks off points in her palm with her forefinger._

As for tomorrow's plan, I am trusting in your abilities to prepare and deliver what blessings you are planning to aid me in my serving as bait. My job would seem to be get these two bug things to the surface so you can roast them, or toast them or whatever, hopefully without anyone chomped, acided or otherwise disassembled. Not knowing the layout of the farm, that seriously limits our ability to plan too far in advance. We'll have to make those important parts of the plan once we arrive there, though I wouldn't suggest taking too long.

_She eyes Megan._

Since when does she care about a well laid plan? Isn't her idea to kill first and ask questions if it survives?

_She delivers this last line with a more Audra like hint of yanking poor Ariel's chain._

So, lets hear the rest.

_Calm and conversational now, Audra looks for somewhere to park her rump and, failing to find anything more suitable, sits on the edge of a nearby barrel and crosses her arms again._









*OOC:*


perrinmiller...you gots a PM comin' from me


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 1, 2011)

Veniarus looks slightly bemused by Audra's sudden outburst, and says "Maybe there is more to you than I had given you credit for initially my dear." meanwhile Kalius' mouth has dropped open and he is sputtering "Wha... huh... Wait... WHA???" unable to decide exactly what just happened here.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

You may not know that exact field, but you can guess the layout is fairly typical of most of them you've seen. Mostly open field, sometimes with a fence around the perimeter, sometimes not; you're guessing from Sal's description, this one probably does, at least partially. Typically 3 fields beside each other (or 1 particularly large field) will have the following pattern: fallow (grazing for livestock), filler crop (one that is useful, but it's primary purpose is to replenish the soil), and cash crop, with the sections rotating every planting season. If this is all part of a single larger field, there is usually a temporary fence to keep the livestock in the fallow portion.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk joins in the gaping, but only whispers to himself, "Maybe the dwarves were right about the chaos out here."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*



VVilhem said:


> "Ariel my girl, you gotta learn to live a little. Don't wanna be an old maid before you realized most of your life has passed you by!"
> 
> "Still, we do a have a job tomorrow morning. I am sure there will be plenty of time to taste that whiskey after we run those bugs out of town."



Ariel snorts at the half-elf's teasing, "I live just fine, pure of heart and unsoiled by... well smelly oafs."

She was about to say more about tomorrow when Audra starts yammering about Merbeer and the virtues of using drink to loosen tongues and skirts.  She really wasn't paying much attention, too distracted wondering, _Who in the blazes is 'Miss Flouncy Pants'?_

But when the taller woman stands up and looks down on her and begins her tirade, Ariel frowns and turns to check on this 10 foot pole the monk is talking about.  As a result she misses half the tirade and picks it back up mid-stream making sense out of about half of it, _Yes, certainly we shall punish evil, that's what I do... eh? __who is Sapo? What folly she talking about?_

Despite Audra apparently having her own stick up her arse, the monk finally starts calming down and making sense to Ariel.  Nodding, she listens as the 'bait' correctly explains her understanding of the situation.

Forgetting the outburst, Ariel replies in a business-like manner, "That is about right, glad you were paying attention and did not forget while in the pulpit."

"The best plan is for you to lure them out where we can attack them without worrying about causing damage to the farm and crops, of course."

"When they appear, hopefully they will waste their acid spit on you while my spell bolsters your resistance and defenses to leave you unscathed. This is the important part as no one else will have protection against the acid."

"We will pepper them with ranged attacks until that happens while you dance around in front of them. Once they spit at you, we can close in and gang up on the one at a time."

"So... Since you agree to the proposition, go ahead, drink, drop your drawers, or whatever you feel necessary.  I hear the sinful stuff bolster's courage in case you need it. Take the pompous one with you, too."

"I am going to turn in and pray."

Shaking her head, Ariel mutters to herself, "Who is supposed to be floozy pants and why are people shoving wooden poles up their bums?  That must be a city thing."
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 1, 2011)

_Normally, Audra might be flustered by the naivete or shear gutsy choice to ignore what she had said. Instead, she just shakes her head._

How blind is the one who lives the sheltered life, who cannot see the world. How great the loss it is to one who lives only for the flag unfurled.

_She levers herself from the barrel, watching Ariel walk away, mumbling to herself. She turns to the others, though her gaze lingers a moment on the other monk and Megan._

So, anyone else want a drink before heading to bed? I intend to have some of this whiskey Sal mentioned.

_She turns and heads off in search of that drink. Once she has done with that, she will not nurse it long this night, she will find a quiet spot to meditate before bed, even if that means climbing upon and sitting upon a roof. Then, it's to sleep._









*OOC:*


 If anyone wants to speak to her, while she's drinking or while she's settling for meditation are best.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



Artur Hawkwing said:


> So, anyone else want a drink before heading to bed? I intend to have some of this whiskey Sal mentioned.




Saktouk, clearly unnerved by the heated exchanges this evening, shakes his head. 

"Nay, I think I'd best to bed," he says, giving a nervous smile. "I'll meet you all in the morn."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll get a map up sometime this afternoon once I get a chance to eat lunch.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay. Work was rougher than anticipated, and I'm trying to make this map only on maptools, so it's been a bit of a learning curve.







The party is guided to the field at daybreak the next day, not that it is hard to determine with all the visible spots where the ankhegs have caused damage. The fields themselves are surrounded by hedges; 10 foot tall briar hedges keep the forest out, and 3 foot tall hedges protect them from road traffic. Barley grows in an adjacent field separated by a temporary wooden fence, and appears to be untouched for the time being, though underground damage is impossible to access from here. You don't seem to have triggered any response just yet.







Squares with brown in them are rough terrain as the surface as been disturbed by the burrowers.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 3, 2011)

Megan assesses the situation.

"Not too many places to hide, but that's ok, won't matter after the first shot anyway." The half elf cocks her crossbow and studies the smaller hedges.








*OOC:*


Is it possible for Megan to squirm and hide in I11? Will have limited replies over the weekend.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


The branches are thick and numerous enough to prevent a medium creature from hiding in them.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shakes her head, "Megan, don't bother trying to hide.  The creatures will sense you regardless."

"Okay Miss Bait, let me cast my spells and you can go dancing around to draw them out."

The cleric casts her spells, starting with Audra (_Shield of Faith, Resist Energy Acid, Barkskin, Guidance_) to send her on her way. Then she finishes up enhancing Kalius's strength and putting a Blessing of Helina on everyone.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 1/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 3, 2011)

Meanwhile Veniarus places his own spell upon Kalius granting the centaur creature a defensive boost to protect him during the upcoming fight. Kalius on the other hand pulls forth his Lucerne Hammer and prepares for the fight that is incoming.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats]*Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
+1 Bonus to Saves vs. Fear

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded +3, (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0
+1 Bonus to Saves vs. Fear

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer +4, (1d12+3)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 3, 2011)

Abandoning the hedges idea, Megan takes up spot behind a 3-foot hedge facing the fallow field (K11, since Audra is gonna move into the field soon), hoping the plant gives her enough concealment for a surprise crossbow shot.








*OOC:*


Stealth rules stimulate that Megan  has to find cover or concealment to use Stealth.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


They have tremorsense. Stealth probably isn't going to help.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


May I ask who or what we are waiting on?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I believe we are waiting on Audra or someone to step into the field as bait.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Once again, as a reminder, I do my posting from work and yesterday the office was closed for the Labor Day Holiday.  Thus the absence.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 6, 2011)

_Audra takes a deep breath, showing no ill effects of last nights single whiskey. She stands still, waiting until Ariel is done and gives her a nod._

Don't get too used to calling me that.

_She gives a slight smile to Ariel and looks to the others, noting their preparation to attack._

Well, here goes.

_She walks into the field, passing Ariel, heading to the middle of the field, stomping. As she makes it to J8, if signs of the creatures isn't obvious, she will start yelling._

Yo, bugs! Come out, come out wherever you are! Are ya scared? I bet you're scared!

_Staying on her guard, axe at the ready, if again no sign, she will clomp over to H8, spewing more taunts and insults as she does so._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 20* Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Resistance: Acid 10 (10 minutes per caster level)*
Current Weapon:
Handaxe, Silver: Attack +4*, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x3

* - AC enhancement bonus (Natural) +2 from Barkskin and +2 reflection bonus from Shield of Faith, +1 to attack Bless (thanks, Ariel!)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nothing happens as Audra tries to draw out the party's prey.









*OOC:*


I figured with the holiday, everyone's schedule was a bit off. Except mine of course; I still had the pleasure of working my regular shift.


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk steps forward to take the spot vacated by Megan, and tenses as he waits for a response.

"Maybe we need to actually do some digging to upset them?" he theorizes with a whisper.

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 6, 2011)

"Maybe one person isn't enough. Should we send Kalius or Saktouk out as well?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 6, 2011)

at the suggestion and with a nod from Veniarus, Kalius moves out into the field to try to help draw out the parties prey, heedless of any threat that may be present in the field.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


What square is Kalius going to? Anyone in the field needs to state where and when they are moving.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 6, 2011)

_Audra keeps stomping around, feeling a bit silly as she is joined in this insane dance. She stops and sighs._

Wish I'd brought my sling balls with me. Lob a couple of those...

_She turns and heads toward D3, resuming her taunts and stomps. If she arrives in D3 with no sign of the buggies, she will take the axe in her hand and bend over and send it into the ground a time or two._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 20* Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Resistance: Acid 10 (10 minutes per caster level)*
Current Weapon:
Handaxe, Silver: Attack +4*, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x3

* - AC enhancement bonus (Natural) +2 from Barkskin and +2 reflection bonus from Shield of Faith, +1 to attack Bless (thanks, Ariel!)
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would like Kalius to attempt to move to K-4, assuming he arrives there safely he will take the following actions:







If uninterrupted in his journey, and he arrives safely at his destination, Kalius takes the butt end of his Lucerne Hammer and shoves it into the ground at the location he arrives at, and then quickly retracts it from the ground. Seeing if that would provoke retaliation from the Ankheg's or not.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shakes her head, "The creatures are mindless and can sense movement from 60 feet away.  Our bait and now Kalius should be enough."

"Audra! Keep moving around systematically working your way across the field."

_OOC: Can we have a map update, please?_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +2AC Barkskin
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

As Audra and Kalius move through the field, their prey finds them and they turn into the prey as two large bug like creatures literally come up from underneath, rising about 5 feet out of the ground as they strike. Audra is bitten hard for 8 points of regular damage, but the acid is shrugged off as Ariel's protective magic kicks in, and she manages to avoid being grappled. Kalius is a bit more lucky as the ankheg misjudges his location, and completely misses. Both are still about a foot below ground level as dirt settles in around the half buried ankhegs.

[sblock=combat and map information]






Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 12/20 hp
 Kalius 11/11 hp
Megan 29/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp

 Ankeg 1
Ankheg 2[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Everyone should be healed from the last battle by now, correct?  Ariel would have dealt with that if saw them injured before we turned in for the night.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, HP amounts have been updated.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 7, 2011)

Kalius caught slightly off guard, but uninjured takes a step back (to K-7) from the creature so that he can strike at it with his hammer, and does so. Veniarus knocks a bolt in his crossbow, but opts not to fire at the current time as both Audra and Kalius are too close for him to get an accurate shot off at the Ankheg's for the time being.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
+1 Bonus to Saves vs. Fear

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0
+1 Bonus to Saves vs. Fear

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +4 (1d12+6)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Which square did Kalius 5ft step to?  You also forgot Bull's Strength; damage is 17. 
It would help if everyone posted their exact game mechanics to take guess work out of it. 





Ariel calls out, "Audra, you okay?"

She moves out into the field and points a finger to send a fire bolt into the injured Ankheg facing Kalius.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to K9 (or another square that gives her clear shot around Kalius)
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch on Ankheg at K5/L6; Fire bolt (1d20+6=19, 1d6+2=6)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Bless (+1 Attack); Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 7, 2011)

_Audra gasps, crying out  as the mandibles of the bug pop up and catch her slightly off guard. She squirms to escape, but gets bit across her back, leaving a lovely bleeding slice across her back as she takes a reflexive step back and her weaponless hand reaches back. She hears Ariel call as she feels the wet of a little blood on her back, and the tear in her clothes._

For the moment! Acid protection worked!

_She considers engaging the creature, but remembers the plan, and doing her part as bait she backs away slowly, ignoring the pain from her back, hoping the creature, having now tasted her blood, will emerge from the ground and provide her companions with a clear target._









*OOC:*


Audra backs ten feet to H8, hoping the bug will come above ground after her, axe ready now in case she can bring its silver sheen edge down upon a target.







[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 20* Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 12
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Resistance: Acid 10 (10 minutes per caster level)*
Current Weapon:
Handaxe, Silver: Attack +4*, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x3

* - AC enhancement bonus (Natural) +2 from Barkskin and +2 reflection bonus from Shield of Faith, +1 to attack Bless (thanks, Ariel!)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

While clearly worried by the obvious gash across Audra's back, Saktouk does his best to stick to the plan. He moves to a position where he might best charge, but holds his attack lest he incur the monster's acid spray instead of his protected allies.

[sblock=actions]Move: to I10.

Standard: Ready action: Shuriken attack if an Ankheg either comes within 10' of Saktouk or directly attacks him.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 7, 2011)

Megan holds her shot against the bug attacking Audra, waiting for it to come completely above ground.

"Come on..." She mutters under her breath, "Give me a shot..."








*OOC:*


Ready action to shoot when bug loses cover from ground to pursue Audra. Megan should be at K11, as I previously indicated.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 8, 2011)

The ankheg to the south disappears back into the ground after a brutal beating as the north ankheg comes up out of the ground all the way, following and grabbing Audra in its mandibles.

[sblock=combat and map information]





Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 12/20 hp;grappled
 Kalius 11/11 hp
Megan 29/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp

 Ankeg 1 grappling
Ankheg 2  23 damage[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 8, 2011)

Losing her patience, Megan moves from her position behind the bushes into  the field (J8) and squeezed off a shot. Unfortunately, the bug now has audra grappled and is waving her around like a trophy, causing Megan to miss her shot.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk cries out as Audra is grabbed, but realizes that, in its efforts to restrain her, the creature leaves itself more vulnerable. 

As the half-orc rushes forward, his fist appears to steam, and as he unleashes a blow into the creature's side, its carapace frosts and cracks.









*OOC:*


Charge to G8, unarmed attack, using Elemental Fist for cold damage. 

Forgot to add the bless, but it looks like a decent hit in any event. Crap damage rolls, sadly:

Charging Elemental Fist attack; damage; cold damage (1d20+6=23, 1d6+4=5, 1d6=2)







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) TEMP: 13 until end of round
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* Bless (+1 attacks), Post-charge (-2 AC)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 0/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not sure what to use here for her attempt to escape outside of rolling a d20. Her CMD score or is it a straight STR check like 3.5? I checked the srd and couldn't locate the information. UPDATE: Found it! Go Flowchart!







_Audra is chomped, her arms at least free, the axe still held. She looks down at her attacker and for a moment considers attempting to kick it in the bottom of the head. However it isn't quite reachable due to the things grab of her near the waist. She resists the urge to cry out or curse the thing, instead focusing internally on the effort to tense her muscles. After about a second she uses her feet, swinging them, to wriggle just the slightest in the bugs grasp and attempts to burst free of the mandibles._

_She struggles and wiggles, finally grunting in frustration as she is unable to wrest herself from grip of the bug. Finally she glares down at it._

You are so getting on my last nerve.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like you use either your CMB or Escape Artist, whichever is better. From here, scroll down to the "If you are Grappled" section:



> If you are grappled, you can attempt to break the grapple as a standard action by making a combat maneuver check (DC equal to your opponent's CMD; this does not provoke an attack of opportunity) or Escape Artist check (with a DC equal to your opponent's CMD). If you succeed, you break the grapple and can act normally.




Edit: oops. ninja'd.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's either your CMB (with any grapple modifiers) or your Escape Artist vs it's CMD.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks guys.  Poked around a bit more and located a Grappled flowchart.  Done an posted.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel calls out, "Audra, hang on!  Kalius charge when you get a chance."

She moves to her left a step and points a finger to send a fire bolt into the Ankheg grappling Audra.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to K8
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch on Ankheg at F6/G7; Fire bolt (1d20+6=20,  1d6+2=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Bless (+1 Attack); Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 10, 2011)

Audra's yell and a message from Veniarus convinces Kalius. He hefts up his Hammer, and yells out a battle cry and starts running at the still visible Ankheg in a full on charge of the creature. Attacking the creature with his full might and speed.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
+1 Bonus to Saves vs. Fear

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 10 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0
+1 Bonus to Saves vs. Fear

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +6 (1d12+6)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 12, 2011)

Seeing itself outnumbered, and having secured a meal for itself and its mate, the ankheg digs down, dropping into a north south tunnel, dragging Audra with into the massive hole as it throws up dirt in an attempt to blind it's attackers. 

[sblock=combat and map information]





Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 12/20 hp;grappled, 6 feet below surface in vertical shaft
 Kalius 11/11 hp
Megan 29/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp

 Ankeg 1 15 damage, grappling, 11 feet below surface with tunnel going north and south
Ankheg 2  23 damage[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Saktouk and Kalius can make AOO's, but at -2 for the flying dirt.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Once the bug has dug down, do we still have visibility on it or just Audra? Is the tunnel 5 foot in diameter? By north south do you mean the tunnel goes straight down? The other bug also left a tunnel, I presume?


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk lashes out as the giant ant retreats, but fails to come anywhere near the creature.

"Hold on, Audra!" the half-orc calls out, sliding downward and grabbing hold of the mandibles to try to pry the other monk loose.

[sblock=actions]AoOBlessed AoO; damage (1d20+3=13, 1d6+4=5)

big miss.

Move: slide down tunnel.

Standard: Aid Another (Grapple Escape attempt): 

Aid Another (Audra escape attempt) DC 10 (1d20+5=24)

NOW I roll high. Sigh. Anyway, Audra now has a +2 on any escape attempt she makes.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) TEMP: 13 until end of round
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* Bless (+1 attacks)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 0/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 12, 2011)

Kalius seeing the bug attempting to escape, lashes out at it with his hammer attempting to impede it long enough for his allies to get to the bug.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
+1 Bonus to Saves vs. Fear

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0
+1 Bonus to Saves vs. Fear

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +2 (1d12+6)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2011)

The other bug left a depression he mostly filled in as he went back down. This one actually threw up dirt and left a roughly 10' x 10' opening in the ground, and is now standing in a previously built underground tunnel running roughly north and south. Audra, and now Saktouk, is currently in the vertical shaft leading down to that tunnel. You lost visibility to it or Audra unless you are on the edge of the pit.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2011)

The bug mostly stops moving at Kalius' blow, though Audra can still feel pressure on her from the mandibles, and the creature is still breathing. (The creature is at 0 hp exactly)


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Woot, Go me!!! Going to avoid provoking attacks of opportunity with Veniarus, but I suggest having someone try to help Audra escape the mandibles


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


If Megan moves in, can she get an attack against the bug or is it too crowded? Sorry for all the questions and thanks for your patience.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


She would need a reach weapon unless she wanted to jump down the hole, but she could get there, slide down the hole, and attack, if she wanted to.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 13, 2011)

Megan runs toward the hole, drawing both her dog slicers as she goes. Running pass Kalius, she slides down the tunnel and slashes at the bug holding Audra, hoping to put an end to the creature before it drags her friend away.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2011)

The bug stops moving, filling most of the space under the vertical shaft in a roughly six foot tall tunnel, though it would be possible to squeeze by to either the north or the south. Looking north, the tunnel veers north, north east toward the forest. To the south, it goes another 10 feet or so before it ends in another pit.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 13, 2011)

Megan helps Saktouk extracts Audra from the mandible of the bug. Afterwards, she goes above ground to retrieve and reload her crossbow. 

"Audra looks a little shaken up," Megan tells Ariel, "you should take a look."

"Shall we explore the rest of this tunnel? One bug did get away after all..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I have been trying to keep up on my phone and sort through this mess, but people keep posting before I could post and interject. 

There are few things that got invalidated and would change some people's actions I am sure.

The Ankheg provoked an AoO by either moving or using a dirty trick (which is questionable coming from a creature with Int of 1 ).  In either case those AoOs are *before* the dirt being thrown in Kalius's and Saktouk's faces and before the -2 penalty is applied. 

Then, the Ankheg is grappling (-4 Dex) so both AoOs hit.  Saktouk doesn't miss, the creature goes below 0HP, and doesn't go anywhere. Therefore Audra is free above ground and the situation for normal actions this round is much different.

So the real question is, are we combat still or not with one Ankheg missing.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Do you really want to be left not knowing about the tunnels underneath? This is one case where I am going to exert a bit of DM fiat because if I don't, you really have no way of tracking the remaining ankheg who is not going to resurface. As for the dirty trick, a 1 intelligence is enough for them to figure out that they like dirt and others usually don't. Keep doing actions in round segments, just because you don't know exactly where the other ankheg is, but technically we are out of combat until you refind it.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks around, waiting for the other stupid creature to reappear now that her companions successfully rescued Audra, "Good work guys.  Now where did that other one go, it should be attracted to our movement and resurface."

She channels some positive energy to help heal some of Audra's wounds.  Then she moves around the hole where the other creature disappeared into.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Channel Energy to exclude Ankhegs; Channel Energy (2d6=10)
*Move Action:* Move to J5[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Bless (+1 Attack); Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2011)

The first hole has already largely filled itself in with backfill from the ankheg's digging as that creature doesn't seem to have had a tunnel as close to escape to, leaving a 2 to 3 feet deep depression filled with blood soaked dirt.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 13, 2011)

_The bug retreats into it's hole. Audra tries to get her axe around to swing at it's head, but the dirt gets into her face, eyes and mouth, making it difficult for her to even breathe, much less anything else. Suddenly the bug jerks to a stop. She hears a muffled voice, not immediately familiar, so she reasons it's one of the newcomers. Then there is a shout and the bug jerks, then goes limp and Audra is deposited, rather roughly, onto the floor of the tunnel. She lays there a moment, not moving until she's sure the ground she's laying on is stable. She tries to push herself up, back to her hands and knees, coughing and spitting dirt and wiping at her eyes. The voices of her companions are strangely comforting as her vision clears. A hand touches her shoulder and she feels the warmth of positive energy flow through her aching body. Suddenly her back stops hurting, though it is a little stiff. She turns her head, eyes still watering from the dirt. She coughs._

So, how did I do for bait?

_Another cough and she gets back to her feet._

Thanks, Ariel. Everyone.

_She starts to brush herself off, her clothes now tattered and ripped, covered in dirt and in less than stellar shape._

Now that...is just plain wrong.

_She bends over and retrieves her axe._

_She nods to Ariel and follows._

No more Miss Nice Girl.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 20* Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Resistance: Acid 10 (10 minutes per caster level)*
Current Weapon:
Handaxe, Silver: Attack +4*, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x3

* - AC enhancement bonus (Natural) +2 from Barkskin and +2 reflection bonus from Shield of Faith, +1 to attack Bless (thanks, Ariel!)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk helps Audra and Megan back out of the tunnel, then spits dirt out.

"Och, but I'm not a fan of these critters," he says. "Does that way look best for followin', or do you reckon we'll have to climb back down these tunnels to get the other one, Ariel?" he calls to the cleric.

[sblock=actions]Saktouk has a +11 to climb, so I figured taking ten would be sufficient and didn't roll. Also expected that helping the others would probably make it a full-round action. If not, standing one he's out probably eats his other action[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) TEMP: 13 until end of round
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* Bless (+1 attacks)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 0/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 13, 2011)

"Looks like we only have directions to go in that tunnel. I suggest we check out the souther pit before we take the northern rout. Saktouk and Ariel, you guys can see better in the dark than the rest of us. Why don't one of you lead while the other take the rear just in case something tries to sneak up behind us?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shrugs, "From what I know of the creatures, they are less intelligent than a cow and not able to actually think beyond the basic needs of mating and finding food."

"I expect the thing to resurface again if we keep walking around up here.  It will not be able to reason that the pain we caused it will be repeated if it returns."

She keeps walking around the depression from where the creature fled, wary of its return.

Ariel comments to Audra, "You did fine as bait, but you had me worried there for a moment when the fish was looking to swallow you.  Let's see if we can lure the injured one back to the surface, shall we."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:*  Walking around the hole
*Move Action:* Readied Fire bolt[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Bless (+1 Attack); Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 13, 2011)

_Audra nods to the suggestion._

Of course, one of us should keep an eye on the one we killed already. if the other finds it's mate dead, it may decide it cannot pass up such an easy meal. Sort of like a mantis.

_She smacks the handle of her silver axe into her palm a couple of times as she talks._

You know, I wonder, if we could drag the body of its mate to the surface, if it'd follow the scent looking for her. Him. It. Whatever. Plus, we want to be able to harvest it's shell for the village, right?


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 13, 2011)

"I agree with dragging the bug's body to the surface where it can be harvested, but I think it's foolish to not pursue. It's mate is wounded and we should track that one down and kill it while it's weak. I seriously doubt our employer will have the patience to wait around while our prey takes its time to resurface. Also, I remember that old geezer said something about them trying to build a nest? Perhaps we'll find a batch of eggs somewhere. Most us already got dirt on us, we might as well finish the job."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 13, 2011)

_Audra shrugs._

Good point on the eggs. Problem is, at least for me, I won't be able to see a blessed thing down there. Probably not a good idea to light a torch, with the smoke getting trapped.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk shrugs. 

"Aye, I'm happy to lend my eyes to rear guard if'n we want to root 'round those tunnels," Saktouk says as he lends his muscle to the hefting of the Ankheg body out of the tunnel. [/color=lighblue]"If'n all this we're up to now doesn't draw the other back afore we're done, Probably our best bet, even if I do hate to be closed in like that."[/color]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 14, 2011)

Kalius spits on the ground while Veniarus says "I am in agreement our best option is to find the injured one before it recovers sufficiently to attack us again at its leisure. Plus the opportunity to find eggs would be a nice side prize."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks at Kalius and his master, "Why waste time, send the faster centaur charging after the creature before it can get far. Since the hole is north of where it disappeared, it probably did not go that way or we would have seen it.  Try South.

"The rest of us can follow more cautiously."

If Kalius moves right away, she will bless him with _Guidance _to aid him on his next attack.

She reaches into her pouch and pulls out a magical stone and hands it to Audra, "Here, you can use this for illumination.  Then you and Saktouk get moving after the injured Ankheg following Kalius. Find it an kill the thing, it is practically dead already."

"Things are too constricted in the tunnel for everyone to be of use anyway. So the rest of us non-melee fighters will watch this entrance to the tunnel and get updates on your progress from Veniarus."









*OOC:*


Let's just get this over with, the creature has 5-6 HP left and no access to a cleric.





[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Remove Ioun Torch
*Move Action:* Give Ioun Torch to Audra[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Bless (+1 Attack); Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

The tunnel party goes south to the pit, which turns out to be another drop like the previous one into another tunnel. This one goes from the northeast to the southwest. Kalius with is darkvision can see a trail of blood pickup from the southwest going towards the northeast, so the party heads towards the forest. They reach a small natural cave about 30' by 30', and get a good blast of acid as they approach the entrance, but only Kalius takes much damage, which is promptly returned as he charges and finishes what he started previously. Upon inspection, they don't find any eggs, but the creatures were definitely setting up a nest, and stockpiling food for their young.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 5 Ankheg Hunt 1600 xp total, 320 xp each

Treasure
still coming[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assume I am part of the tunnel party? Megan isn't the type to just stand around.






Megan take a good look at the cave, trying to see if there's a way that leads outside. "Maybe we can cut off a distinct part of this dead bug to show the villagers that both monsters are dead."

She pauses for a bit, then adds, "There is also that north tunnel that we can check out. Think we'll find more critters?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2011)

They want the shells. Not sure we could carry that through these tunnels, might have a time hauling it out of here.

_Still holding the stone that Ariel handed over, Audra crosses to the stockpiles of food, trying to identify what is there, and also takes a look at the nest, what it is composed of and if there happens to be anything of interest there, given there are no eggs. She quickly decides this is a waste of time, as it just looks like rubbish to her. She turns back to the others and walks back to where the half-orc is, holding the stone in front of her in one palm_

So what do you think, haul this monstrosity back up or just hack the shell off now?


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 14, 2011)

Megan joins Audra in her search.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Checking to the north, you find a dead end. Drawn by the commotion one of the neighbors passing by with the wagon sends word back to the mayor of the status, who by the time you emerge from the tunnel to discuss it with those left on guard has arrived with several burly looking farmhands to asses the full extent of the damage and harvest what resources can be harvested, saying that it would be a while before they would know the full value, so there was no point in waiting for that. The rest of the morning is spent by Nathaniel showing Adolfo around the hamlet and you relaxing in the unofficial pub. After a nice lunch, you head out several bottles of the local brew heavier than when you arrived. 

The rest of the journey through the reasonably inhabited stretch of road is uneventful, with the weather being hot, and the stories being told at night enlightening to those who have spent most of their lives rather secluded. It is now late afternoon, and you are starting to look for a camping site when you hear a commotion in a clearing up ahead. As you approach you see a large wagon parked just off the road, and a noble with his workmen being accosted by a wolf and  a very, very, very, very angry humanoid creature.

[sblock=DC 15 Knowledge (nature)]The creature appears to be a very upset dryad.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"My but the locals in this area do not get on well with the fauna, aye?" Saktouk says. "What _is_ that thing, anyway?" he asks, bracing himself for another fight. 









*OOC:*


Saktouk's not trained in nature, so he's not got a clue, but being the least experienced member of the party, he's not the type to go charging in until he knows the others are on board.







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 0/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we at least finish our interactions from the last scene before we get thrown on the bus to next location?  Two major DM updates within 5-6 hours RL to advance time significantly in the game doesn't give us all a chance to even read the first update and post in between.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have to agree with Perrinmiller, most of those updates came while I was asleep, so I had next to no time to even respond to them. I didn't even get a chance to respond to whether I agreed to Ariel's plan or not ><


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I wonder if the GM might have misinterpreted perrinmiller's OOC comment about "Let's get this over with" when we were setting to go after the 2nd buggie wuggie as impatient prodding to move the story along, thus the warp speed jump ahead.







_Audra eyes the scene before her and heaves a sigh._

I'm not even sure I want to know. That wolf doesn't look the least bit happy, that's for sure.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I guess I'm just trying to get this back on pace after the scenes in Tritower ended up taking longer than expected.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not trying to play the devil's advocate, but I actually got the impression that we (the players) wanted to hurry the story along. There wasn't much enthusiasm in dragging out the hunt for the wounded bug, for example, so I believe SS simply wrapped up this side quest in a few paragraph and moved on...


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would have enjoyed a little interplay with our resident half-orc, I think. However as we are now where we are now...*shrug* I just assume that Megan's much better than Audra's search efforts turned up zippy and we all shrugged and were glad to get outta there. Audra would have tracked down either some clean clothes, or some thread and a needle. Maybe tried to get 'em washed, falling back on her older clothes from Venza until these could be done. Otherwise, she would have had a drink and gone to bed, so nothing major.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I'm still trying to master pacing and when to fast forward and when not to. It's a difficult art.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


No sweat. Things will be smoother with more time, I'm sure. I'm just curious if someone will actually try to figure out what this confrontation is all about.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> I would have enjoyed a little interplay with our resident half-orc, I think.












*OOC:*


It happens sometimes. I try to get at least a post in a day, more depending on my workload, but the forward motion this time happened after I had last checked the thread, so I just went with it. On the upside, I figure Saktouk not responding to anybody plays into his atrocious Charisma, so I can call it RP. 









> Otherwise, she would have had a drink and gone to bed, so nothing major.












*OOC:*


This, however, is a significant interpretation change we should probably address. I was reading the DM post as saying that we set out the same day we took on the Ankheg, which means we've not renewed any of our resources. Is this the same day, or no?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we at least get the experience points for the bugs that we managed to round up, if not the treasure reward for them?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2011)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It happens sometimes. I try to get at least a post in a day, more depending on my workload, but the forward motion this time happened after I had last checked the thread, so I just went with it. On the upside, I figure Saktouk not responding to anybody plays into his atrocious Charisma, so I can call it RP.
> ...












*OOC:*


My brain automatically thought 'next day we travel' on that. She'd probably have skipped the drink and aimed for a short nap.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


After reworking the math with what I learned from A Bad Light, I have good news and bad news. The bad news is you didn't level quite as soon as the numbers had previously thought because I had done individual xp wrong up until this last battle. The good news is that I let you level mid scene to make up for my bad math. Also, after doing the math for the rest of the adventure, and there is a very high probability of people leveling again before this is over.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC]Yes, for the record I was talking to the players, but I would have been happy with a summary once DC (Kalius) agreed.

I want to put on my DM hat and share about game pacing since it is something I have studied and discussed with other DMs in a PbP environment.  I apologize if this is long, but I do have a fair amount of experience in PbP gaming under my belt.  And my comments are applicable to DMs and players alike. 

In the 8 games I currently run, each group is a little different (numbers of players, posting frequency, and styles), but there are some basic things that hold true.
1. A game typically progresses at the speed of its slowest player's schedule.  This can be amended to the second slowest player in larger groups if the slowest is typically skipped and just posts when they can outside of combat.
2. OOC communication ensures smooth flow.
3. All games develop a pattern or cycle of posting.

There are two different styles for scene progression:
1.  Player driven
2.  DM driven
Which style is best depends on the players really.  I have found most players at EnWorld are not comfortable with Player Driven scene progression, and rely on the DMs to do all the work. You can see the difference in the two LPF games that I run here.  Daggers at Midnight struggles to progress for this reason.  Where my Scourge of the Howling Horde has no issue moving along, I just tell them to go ahead.  

With that in mind, most players react to the scene and talk to the other players. They do skill checks when they think they need to be done. Then that's it, waiting for the DM to move things along at some point (usually when people stop posting ).  For the most part, this is how things are done at EnWorld and with people posting 1-2 lines of text.  

Now let's take a player like me.  I typically don't need a DM to advance the scene for me at all.  Instead they can post in reaction to the actions of my character, describing the results and what happens when my character moves to a new location. This is a huge difference compared to what we are experiencing in this game at the moment.  And most of the time I have been just going with the flow instead. I have an example of this player driven style right here.

In either style, there are some basic courtesies that should be kept in mind. Typically, the players should be posting in a pattern of exchanges, very similar to when they are in combat.  What this means is that after a DM update, all players should have a chance to react and post before the next significant thing happens.  The DM is the one that can control this.

For example in this current scene, Ariel just moved forward to talk to the NPCs.  Audra and Saktouk already have posted, so it is really Veniarus and Megan who are next, before the DM should post a reply to Ariel's conversation.  With a group of 5 players, this can slow things down, but it is proper etiquette. So normally, the DM should not post more than once in a 24 hour period during role-playing so everyone has a chance to take a turn.

However, not all groups are the same and there are always exceptions.  Ariel is the diplomatic character and the controlling player is often a frequent poster . And, among the other players, some do not or cannot post daily and have not minded when things keep flowing without them.  So after an adequate time period has passed, the DM could post a reply without waiting too long since the other players are expecting Ariel to do significant talking with the NPCs. They accept that they get skipped a time or two and catch up on their next post or just play things from there..

Another exception, is when direct questions are asked that need to be answered much sooner.  These might be a character asking a question that requires answering before anyone can post again, or it might be the results of an action everyone is waiting on.  These are judgement calls, but can be obvious.  Usually DMs don't wait and answer right away. When the player and DM are on-line at the same time, posts can be exchanged quite fast, but proper etiquette would mean that they not post more than 1-2 times each before allowing the other players to react or participate.

Of course, DM updates in combat don't follow these guidelines and are another exception.

So... scene advancement. We have communicated this at times in the past, us players putting an OOC comment that we were ready to move along.  This is good, and the DM should not take this as impatience on the player's part.  Better yet, this can be done IC as well by posting something like, "Ariel grasps her longspear and moves forward once her companions are ready." 

There will be times where half the party is ready to move forward, but the other half are interacting with each other and should be allowed to play that out.  This is part of the fun.

As a rule, the scene should never be advanced significantly in time without clearly knowing the players are ready.  I have some games where the players are continually interacting and you just have to ask them OOC if they are ready or not since they will keep going for days RL otherwise.

To illustrate how things should work, I will use the current DM advancement as an example (sorry SS21, not picking on you, but it easier to make the point without me explaining a different situation first. ).  After combat ended, the players should have each had ample opportunity to react and interact.  I would have expected this to have lasted 2-3 days while our characters talked to each other, searched for things and dealt with the carcasses.  If the players are not helping advance the scene, the DM could have posted to ask if we are ready or just told us he planned to advance the scene the following day.  Simple communication.

However, a better way would be that the players post their characters saying good-bye to the NPCs, inform Mr. Savi they are ready to go, mount there horses, and start moving down the road again.  Then without even asking, it is clear that it is the DM's turn to advance the scene in REACTION to the players.  The players are the heroes of the story, they would feel somewhat in control of their destiny, even if the adventure is linear.
[/sblock]Ariel replies to the monks, "Not sure, but we don't have any outdoors nature experts in our group anymore.  I am sure this is just a misunderstanding like the issue with the Fey earlier."

Ariel rides her horse closer and then dismounts about 20 feet away from the altercation.  She holds up her right hand in greeting, her longspear in her left hand pointed up at the sky.

"Good day. I am Ariel Esimae, Priestess of Helena, War-maiden of Justice.  Might I be of assistance?"

_OOC: If possible, I want to take 10 on Diplomacy (+10) when appropriate._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2011)

"Only if you can get this hussy and her pet wolf off my land so I can get back to the task of turning it into a proper estate." 

"Watch who you're calling a hussy there, you arrogant ass; I am not a pushover cupcake like the majority of women who would be able to stand your ego. This land belongs to no one person, and to claim it for yourself is both arrogant and foolish."

The principles for the two sides, both wanting very much to attack the other, but neither wanting to be the aggresor, exchange barbs as they take in your party and it's obvious fighting capability. The noble's five men stand clumped together holding their axes, watching the scene nervously, awaiting further instructions from their lord.

_OOC: Taking 10 initially is not going to be possible as both sides are on the verge of attacking, and the wrong words could easily turn the standoff into a fight._


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 15, 2011)

Megan whispers to Aldolfo and Nathaniel, "Maybe you can leverage your reputation or stations to stop this impending fight? At least calm them down a bit so we get to listen to both sides of the story?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2011)

"I suspect your weapons, or at least the threat of said weapons being used against them, would be more effective in getting them to back down than anything we could say. Neither seem likely to recognize much of anybody as peers worthy of respect at this particular moment." Adolfo whispers back.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 15, 2011)

"Why don't we calm down folks. Determining whose got the right to land is certainly a worthy cause, but is not worth bloodshed. I would rather avoid witnessing bloodshed if at all possible." Veniarus says in a calm and soothing voice.

Kalius adds "Master, if the need arises I am more than willing to back you."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2011)

The two turn to make their case to you, as they seem to be getting nowhere with each other, though both are still wary of you and each other.

"There is no question to who has the right to the land. It was given, quite legally, to to a string of fine lords dating back at least 200 years. Her druidic babbling is fine to a point, but it's not like I'm planning on cutting every single tree down. That would be foolish. However, to not cut anything down, would be equally foolish, as civilization would never get anywhere."

"I never said don't cut anything down; I'm too much of a realist for that. But there are plenty of already developed lumber groves on the estate that would serve perfectly fine if managed properly."

"Are you accusing me of mismanagement, you nature loving hussy? I will have you know that I have turned this dump of an useless estate into a prosperous ecomonic entity that will help, rather than hinder, the surrounding area. Building an inn here is part of that greater plan to fill a real need; I have more important things to do than randomly cut down trees to be spiteful to nature."

"An inn, yes, but I've seen what these places turn into, and they are by no means a necessity to the surrounding area. And call me a hussy again, and I may have to have Windspeaker introduce his teeth to your throat just to get you to shut up."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 15, 2011)

"Hrm, coming from a forested land myself I think I can see the problem. While an Inn is all well and good, I do not think it is absolutely vital..." Veniarus looks around at the surrounding area appraising it himself and coming to a conclusion. "Would it not be possible to create a camping area of some sort, one that would not necessarily attract the dregs of society to it. One which can be fortified against potential attack from, Orcs, Trolls, and other hostile enemies that would potentially attack a more 'civilized' encroachment into the area." He pauses for a moment to take a breath then he continues, "Then there is the matter of the taking of the lumber from this area, mismanagement would be a problem. Is it possible to take only what one needs, and to plant new tree's to replace those that you have taken from the woods?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 15, 2011)

_Audra watches the pair with some interest. When the mention of Druidic is made, her eyes immediately scan the woman, looking for any visible indication of what deity, if identifiable, she may serve. She also eyes then turns to the man's semi passionate declaration regarding the inn and his efforts not to cause random destruction._


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk finds himself completely out of sorts as the bickering commences. He lets himself fall out of a fighting stance as it becomes clear there's at least a chance of things being solved non-violently, but having no sense of how to properly manage things, he keeps his mouth shut and his eyes open.









*OOC:*


Saktouk has an atrocious charisma. He knows better than to get involved in social squabbles, then, since he's only good at making them worse.  +6 perception to try to catch sight of anyone turning to violence before they can actually act, but otherwise, he's like to stay quiet and out of the way for this bit.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking at her attire, she does indeed seem to be a druid of some kind, a view backed up by the presence of the obedient wolf. The man certainly seems quite genuine about not causing random damage. He very much comes across as someone who doesn't do anything randomly or change his mind lightly. If he says he wants an inn, he means it. His ability to carry through his intentions is yet to be determined, though the fact that he didn't resort to violence immediately suggests he has at least some sense of diplomatic skills.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 15, 2011)

_Audra steps forward and stops standing next to Ariel. She eyes the bickering pair, and finally, when they both stop for air, turns her eyes to the man, her hand, palm up, indicating Veniarus._

My friend offers an excellent suggestion. Perhaps something off the road a little, set back, a stop over to camp, not a full blown inn, per se. Something that not only would allow for the preservation of this beautiful area, which I believe the two of you are wholeheartedly interested in, but would allow the good gentleman here the opportunity to move forward with his plans to fulfill needs he may perceive without causing too much of an intrusion. I would assume his intent would be as much to provide safe haven for travelers as much as it would be to have the project be able to support itself without too great of a drain on his other resources and at the same time to not cause any unnecessary damage to the natural resources, as it were.

_She takes a short breath, turning to the Druid._

You, on the other hand, are an understanding and thoughtful soul. Your concern for nature is tempered by the understanding that civilization must be as well. The trick is keeping the two in balance. Would some sort of camp, one that perhaps offers people the opportunity to see the wonders of nature, undisturbed, be acceptable? Somewhere that those who stay there can learn about all that there truly is in the world, and respect and appreciate all of those things those who live their lives behind the walls of the cities may not truly have seen?

_She keeps her appearance and looks neutral, but stays near Ariel._









*OOC:*


Such as it may be, Audra adds her limited diplomatic training to the peace effort


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 15, 2011)

"I believe my friends," Megan gestures to the group, "have come up with a reasonable compromise. The only thing I can add is that neither of you seem like extremists. It would be a shame to taint the beginning of cooperation with bloodshed."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2011)

"There are already plenty of camping sites. Adding one more would do little. What is needed are inns that can provide at least some of the luxuries of home so that those not as accustomed to the road as yourself could be comfortable with the concept of straying more than a day's travel from home. The road needs new blood, and their attendant money, traveling it, and just another campsite will do nothing to achieve that goal."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 15, 2011)

_Audra nods politely to the man's return argument, looking to her cohorts._

I dare say that aside from yourself, good sir, your attendants and this kind lady here, we have seen no travelers of any sort. In fact, as I have heard tell, most travelers through these parts simply travel on the waterways. I dare say it would take more than soft beds, warm blankets, smiling faces and new buildings to draw the patrons that you seek.

_She turns to the Druid._

If I had to guess, I would assume your concern with this is more than just the removal of trees and erecting of a building?

_She blinks and blushes slightly._

I believe I have forgotten to introduce myself. My name is Audra Frost, member of the Diamond Heart of Venza.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I guess no read my last OOC or doesn't care. 






Ariel watches the byplay, unable to get a word in.  She lets the others handle it and mounts her horse.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


While Veniarus doesn't have any ranks in diplomacy, he does have a +4 bonus to the skill courtesy of having an 18 in Charisma. In addition, you yourself Perrin had expressed dissatisfaction with my Eidolon presenting as much of a focal point for my social interactions. So I don't think you can necessarily blame me when Veniarus tries to negotiate a peace settlement. Plus based on his previous understanding of Ariel, he wasn't about to sit back and let Ariel do all the talking in this instance for fear that she would be biased in favor of the man wanting the Inn due to him having Legal documents or what have you. Not to say that Veniarus isn't biased, but I figure this requires co-operation between Ariel and Veniarus in order to broker a mutual deal. I would be more than happy to back down from doing the primary Diplomacy Checks if you would rather do them, but do not expect my Aid Another checks to come without heavy RP elements that may undermine your efforts depending on how you pursue the diplomatic measures from here on out.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2011)

OOC: The challenge has just begun, so there is plenty of opportunity to participate. They are just stating their respective cases at the moment. Also, diplomacy and talking is not the only things you can do to help resolve it; other actions can make the stubborn arguers more receptive to the talking.

Adolfo and Nathaniel start to set up camp and tend to the horses while the party deals with the argument, ready to help if either side asks for it, but staying out of the way until such time.

The noble remains stiff, though his workers seem to eye the campsite as they start to show small signs of impatience with their lord that they try to hide. "I am Lord Marvox, and I understand that an inn by itself does little, but I have no time at the moment to discuss the greater issues and my plans to help resolve them."

The druid meanwhile, ponders her response as she takes a measure of the party's intents. She finally replies cautiously, still very tense and watchful. "One must always look beyond what is immediately in front of them. This fool moves forward oblivious to the challenges presented by those in the Feywood and the other creatures in this supposed "empty" land, letting greed and money cloud his decision making. The last time the road was active, there was much abuse by those who used it, and it was by the mercy of the heavens that traffic stopped before it reached crisis. Now the fool wants to reopen the old wounds."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


A quick note, and hopefully we can move on and get back to the game. First, stopping them from threatening each other is just the first step. Second, diplomacy is not the only skill you can use, and indeed, should not be the only skill you can use. Remember there are 6 other npcs plus the Adolfo and Nathaniel to work with besides the two principal talkers. While none of them will get involved directly in the actual talking, they are still present, and will still interact with the proper cues. Third, while I understand that the characters don't exactly see eye to eye, they have now had several days to get used to each other.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]DC; I did not point fingers at you nor the IC content. 

To All, the main point of that OOC diatribe was about pacing and letting  all the players participate and be able to react. I shared that with you all since SS21 admitted that it was something he was learning.

This was completely ignored over night by everyone except jkasen.

So, by all means play on without with me.  If you all don't value my participation enough to be patient, I will focus my attention on other games instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 16, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I guess no read my last OOC or doesn't care.
> ...












*OOC:*


I read it, but I didn't interpret it to mean that the rest of us were to stand by Mr. Savi with our collective tongues hanging out and let Ariel resolve the situation, which we already have a tendency to do anyway. I thought it more a prompt for us to actually feel we could post into the scene and participate. Sorry for the misinterpretation.







_Audra watches Ariel mount her horse, leaving her standing there. She sighs and motions toward her._

I can tell that finding a working resolution might require some insight that I myself may not be qualified to possess at this point. I respectfully defer to Ariel.

_Audra respectfully bows and walks away to join Adolfo and Nathaniel in setting up camp, having done it on her own many times, she assists easily and simply keeps her back to the evolving discussion._









*OOC:*


Okay, perrinmiller, scene is all yours. Good luck.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated, PM. I did not ignore what you wrote, it was very helpful. However, the first stage of the scene was fairly short. The scene as a whole is still not close to being resolved. They are still staring each other down like they could go at it again if you left.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I am only able to post once per day except on rare occasions. And this game already had one from me today. 

Artur missed the point, I do not want to control the scene, nor take over the negotiations. I just wanted the courtesy of being given the chance to respond before the NPCs and players posted repeatedly.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will keep that in mind going forward, but while most of what I posted yesterday could have been condensed into a single post, I dislike walls of text, and try to avoid them as much as possible. I will make sure that I don't move the scene forward faster than once per day, but when I have a large amount of information I will often try to break it down into smaller, more digestable chunks throughout the day.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk decides it might be best if he did something he was good at. He lends his strong back to setting up the camp, mentioning as he passes the lord's men, "When I've done with ours, I'll be glad ta lend a hand settin' up your own, boyos. Rogar knows it looks like ye've had a tirin' day," he adds with a conspiratorial wink.

[sblock=ooc]







sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Second, diplomacy is not the only skill you can use, and indeed, should not be the only skill you can use. Remember there are 6 other npcs plus the Adolfo and Nathaniel to work with besides the two principal talkers. While none of them will get involved directly in the actual talking, they are still present, and will still interact with the proper cues.












*OOC:*


Part of the problem is that Saktouk's basically bad at any kind of social interaction, at least mechanically. He's just as bad at intimidating or bluffing folks as he is at being diplomatic. So I'm slightly at a loss as to what he can do that might change an attitude, since by design he's very bad at that. 

I'm not really frustrated in any way by that insofar as the game goes (I'm not entirely certain that Saktouk as a character is holding my interest, but that's no one's fault but my own.   ); that's the nature of RPG, that periodically a specialized character will find himself in a situation toward which his specialties aren't really useful.  I don't want you to feel I'm not participating, but likewise it generally seems wiser for Saktouk to step back in situations like this.









perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am only able to post once per day except on rare occasions. And this game already had one from me today.
> ...












*OOC:*


Honestly, I'll admit to misreading your post a bit, too. I thought I was the 'slowest poster' being referenced, and was trying to get out of the way so folks wouldn't have to wait on me in a social encounters since Saktouk's generally unhelpful in those to begin with.  

I'm very sorry, though, if you're feeling left behind and/or underappreciated. I don't think anyone wants that to happen; we're all mostly trying to participate as well as we can toward a solid resolution and tasty XP goodness and character advancement. 

It may not help that Ariel and Veniarus are both aggressive personalities with strong points of view that aren't often in agreement. It's totally in character for them to but heads as a result of that. IC tensions are the stuff of good RP, but unfortunately they can also tend to color OOC feelings sometimes. 





[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 16, 2011)

Seeing both Ariel and Audra stepping away, Megan decides to give herself a shot at resolving a social situation.

"Ma lady, Lord Marvox, while I understand there remain differences between you two, I don't see why we can't discuss this over dinner. My companions and I are setting up camp and would gladly pitch in to make a dinner gathering possible."

If the druid or noble appears hesitant, she adds, "And it's not like a full-fledge Inn is gonna appear tomorrow morning or we're gonna get overrun by trees when we wake up. Let us take a small break and ensure there is no misunderstanding."








*OOC:*


Between school and work, I barely have enough time to sleep. Sorry if I didn't respond to your insight earlier, PM, but I think you have driven home the point that each player should have some time to respond before the scene is moved forward. Let's finish this adventure together as team!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


The transition from summer posting speeds to fall posting speeds caught me off guard for a bit as I don't see any change anymore; it's all one consistent grind. So how about this? When they next post, everyone posts how often and what time of day they can post, with no more than 2 or 3 posts per day so as not to leave anyone behind, and if that ever changes, provide updates accordingly. That way, everyone is on the same page of what to expect. Once everyone else has posted that, I will figure out a consistent update time that works the best, and advice accordingly.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2011)

At Saktouk's and Megan's hints, both Lord Marvox and the druid, who eventually introduces herself as Windflower, grudgingly acknowledge the lateness of the day, and agree to supper. Windflower even goes off to find some fresh game as a show of good faith to the party. 









*OOC:*


 With that, I will leave off until Monday, save for  answering questions or responding to knowledge rolls, giving people time  to brainstorm and collect their wits. If anybody has specific ideas or  questions for Adolfo or Nathaniel, they can be pulled off the side as  supper is being prepared, and will provide whatever assistance they can.  Likewise, you can ask a few brief questions of the workers. Otherwise,  they all will simply be polite and try to ease the tension so that you  can put something more long term together. I will also allow untrained  knowledge up to DC 15 and appropriate untrained profession rolls as a peace offering and as a way to allow everyone a chance to participate.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can usually post as many times as necessary in a day. The problem is that my hours are somewhat erratic as my sleep schedule is in constant flux. So it may be best to just wait between DM posts until I get the opportunity to post, as I will at some point post something.







Veniarus has Kalius help with finding game and other food stuffs though he is certain to make sure Kalius does not travel too far from the camp site. Meanwhile, Veniarus attempts to recall what if anything he knows about this area, as well as what he may know about Lord Marvox. Hopefully whatever he knows about the two will be enough to aid them in further negotiations.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Veniarus, don't forget that the other NPCs might be able to provide answers if you ask them the right questions.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 16, 2011)

While everyone's busy preping for camp, Megan starts to ask around.

First, she joins Saktouk and together they help Lord Marvox's men make camp. "So how do you guys like the great outdoors?" Megan gestures to what's around her. "Although my employer deals extensively with pelts, it's actually my first time out of Venza. So far, we were attacked by a half man half spider thing and even saw a little blue goblin riding a giant spider! I tell ya, it's been quite a trip but I'll take the city any day."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


wanted to start with basic knowledge checks to see if I knew anything to begin with, but seeing as how I got below a ten on both knowledge rolls, I am going to have to think up some questions. I will get back to you on that front.

Also consider Kalius' survival check as an Aid Another check for the Druid.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2011)

The men will swap stories with you, and after half an hour of swapping stories who are as amazed of your stories of the city as you are of their stories of this area, you get the impression that the fey immediately outside of the Feywood have a very ambivelent attitude towards those inside, and tend to be rather jumpy when anyone tries to take significant actions that might attract the attention of their darker kin, a fact completely lost on their latest lord.









*OOC:*


Do you try to get specific information out of them?


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 17, 2011)

Megan nods as Lord Morvax's men tells her about the Fey. 

"The Fey are a strange bunch. I don't pretend to understand them, but I do respect their desire for privacy, much like our desire to have doors on our houses. Remember that blue goblin with the spider? All it apparently cared about was that we don't go off the road and wonder into its territory. There was apparently a pact or some sort. Is there another such pact in this area? Perhaps one that involves the dark feys?"

Megan is clearly interested about the dark fey, but she rather approaches the subject slowly as to not give the impression that she has some kind of an agenda.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2011)

"The pact you mention holds true here as well, as I suspect it does all around the edge of the Feywood, and there are those who believe that the fey of those woods are using the pact as a screen to hide secret and dark activities. They are certainly a reclusive bunch, definitely different from the others, wilder, some of them almost alien, but most people haven't seen any proof that they are plotting anything dark against the neighborhood. It's hard to say what the truth is; all most people know is that if you leave them alone, they'll leave you alone. The rest of the local fey, on the other hand, are a different lot. They see shadows of conspiracy everywhere, and aren't afraid to let people know it."


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 17, 2011)

Megan suspects that these men just told her as much as they about the reclusive Fey, so she moves on to other matters.

"So how is it working for Mr. Morvax? Mr. Savi here's pretty easy going. His family works the pelt business in Venza, so he gets to travel the land extensively. Being an outdoors man, I bet he feels right at home."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I probably should have asked this before we set out on this journey back to Venza, but does the Feywood have any relation to the Harran Forest? I ask because just listening to the descriptions of these 'Dark Fey' sounds somewhat vaguely similar to the description in the LPF Wiki to that of the Harran Elves.

Also may I present Blue and Orange Morality for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2011)

They know about as much as you are able to recall from your time in Tritower. He's a minor merchant turned noble known for being moderately successful in his constant pursuit of the next big market. Very focused, sometimes to the point of stubbornness, the locals are taking a wait and see attitude towards his grand scheme, having seen such schemes before, none of which survived long once they hit the actual implementation stage.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Harran Forest is a completely different place on the southern part of the known map. If you want to write an adventure that links the two, feel free. I, personally, plan on leaving the details as vague as possible, especially when it comes to the true nature of the Feywood denizens, so that someone else can have something to work with.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow, I traveled that far to get to Venza? huh, who would have thunk. Anyways I am not personally the adventure writing type so I will take a pass on that anyways....







"It seems to me that our best option would be to try to convince milord that venturing into the Feywood would be a rather foolish idea, and that building an Inn this close to the Feywood while potentially profitable, could prove disasterous should someone breach the pact that the Fey have going on here." Veniarus says in a hushed undertone to Megan as he comes up to sit down next to her, having heard her conversation from a small distance away.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 17, 2011)

"That will prove difficult, I am afraid," mutters Megan, "Lord Morvax gives me the impression of a driven man with a side of stubbornness. That stubbornness has carried him to success so far, so he likely won't abandon his plans unless we show him something compelling."

"We need more information," she decides, "maybe Nathaniel can tell us what happened to past ventures. Windflower might be able to shed light on that inquiry as well, and maybe even give us an inkling of what her dark kin are like. Shall we?"

With that, Megan, with Veniarus, starts their inquiry anew with Nathaniel. 








*OOC:*


jkasen, feel free to have Saktouk continue where Megan left off or have his own conversation with Morvax's men. I imagine the inquiry is rather free form, with the only planned event being dinner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


This isn't rocket science.  You don't want to leave someone behind, don't post more than once a day.   It is that simple.   

That is my frequency and jkasen's about the same or less (don't feel bad, jkasen. you are the pace setter and we should be courteous enough to wait for you).  

The rest of you have a 6-7 hour window on weekdays when you are on on-line together. Just resist the urge to post more than once.

Speaking of which, I have been too busy with other games and OOC crap to even really read everything from two days ago.  So, I hope to catch up over the weekend while most of you guys are not available.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


In trying to sort this scene (or multiple scenes?  It is pretty chaotic ) who exactly are the six NPCs?  The Noble (Morvax), the Druid Windflower, the wolf Windspeaker, Adolfo, and Nathaniel. There are Morvax's men (collectively) as well. Is that everyone or am I missing someone?

SS21, can you please identify the speaker every time (i.e.  "Mr. X replies")?  The colors do not help enough and make it hard to review and remember who is saying what.  Thanks.





After seeing to Ajax and arranging where she will be spending the night, Ariel removes her armor and dons her clerical vestments.  She retains her scimitar with the the holy symbol of Helena worked into the hilt and her blue and white stole with Helena's mark predominantly displayed.

Joining Veniarus and Megan before the planned supper, the war-maiden tries to make sense of the mess they are trying to resolve.

"Lord Morvax has ownership of the land.  If this is the case, he has the right to do with it as he pleases.  But, that may not be the wisest decision on his part."

"Windflower appears to know this and fears what will potentially happen in the future."

"Then there is the Fey pact we learned about on the trip outbound to Tritower.  Having an Inn, could actually help with ensuring the pact remains in place.  Travelers along the road can stop at the way station and then do not venture into the Feywood."

"I am still unsure what exactly the druid is objecting to that is causing them to insult each other.  I think we should talk to them individually to learn exactly what the true disagreement is about."

[sblock=Rolls]Knowledge Local (1d20+1=9)
Knowledge History (1d20+1=17) - Anything about the events involving the estate or the Fey pact?
Knowledge Geography (1d20+1=15) - Anything special about the lay of the land and terrain?
Knowledge Nature (1d20+1=17) - Hmmm, anything relevant?
Knowledge Nobility (1d20+1=7)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 18, 2011)

"Hmmm. I am not so sure that having ownership of the land necessarily means that he automatically has the right to determine everything that happens on that land. Especially if there are people living on that land prior to him taking possession of it, or pre-existing laws or pacts for how land in that area is allowed to be developed as is the case in this situation. It is my understanding that Lord Morvax would not let something so trifling as the Feywood Pact get in the way of his desire to not only build the Inn, but to also harvest wood from the surrounding area. If his loggers venture into the Feywood, and start harvesting Fey protected tree's, he could have a large scale war, depending on how large the Feywood population actually is, develop on him, and he would be the instigator. That is my concern. And this is coming from someone born and raised in the Harran Forest." Veniarus contemplates in a voice loud enough to include Saktouk, Megan, and Ariel in the conversation but no one else.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will roll Knowledge Civics and Knowledge Bureaucracy...
Dang, sorry wrong game.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 18, 2011)

_Audra studiously keeps her distance from the conversation, speaking now and again to Adolfo or Nathaniel as plans about the party's campsite continue to be laid out. She walks over to where supplies are and stops, looking at certain items there. She quirks an eyebrow, looks back at where Ariel is talking to a few of the others near the nobleman's attendants. She looks back to the supplies and nods to herself, she then turns on heel and crosses to where Adolfo sits, presumably discussing the Estate with Nathaniel. She crouches down in front of the two men, motioning with her head toward the gathering. She makes a motion with her hand as if drinking from a mug and then motions with her head toward the supplies. An inquisitive look in her eyes._

[sblock=For SS21]Audra is asking what Adolfo and Nathaniel think of the idea of sharing a little of the local booze they picked up at the small village with the nobleman and his men at least, as she isn't sure the Druid won't have the same opinion of the drink as a certain Cleric does. She's open to pouring the drinks either before or after dinner, if it might be appropriate.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Rare chance to post from home today, it seems. The 'Honey Do' list is rather short. Yay!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ariel basically has the situation understood. As she thinks about it, she does recall lessons concerning the Feywood and the area surrounding it. The wood itself has always been strange, but there is no history of significant trouble in the recorded past, though there are a few spoken stories that have been handed down that something happened before humans settled here to cause bad blood between the different groups of fey that inhabited the region at the time. The fey will confirm the basic idea, but refuse to discuss details. The locals have never seriously interacted with the woods, being content to acknowledge it's existence, and where it seemed prudent, make paths across some of the outshoots along the edge.

As for the estate, you recall that many of the estates along the Silver Road have a long history of turnover and absenteeism that reflects the fates of the many minor nobles that claim them as part of validating their larger claim to nobility. This would appear to be one such estate that at least in the recent past has lacked an owner that had both the will and the capability to really do much of anything with it. You suspect it has less to do with the proximity of the Feywood, and more to do with the lack of proximity to Venza or Tritower.

Adolfo and Nathenial both agree that sharing the local brew would be a good way to help relax the noble, and demonstrate that he is at least not amongst enemies.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am good to fast forward to dinner, where Megan look forward to making observations.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


also good to fast forward to dinner


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel replies to Veniarus, "Well, hopefully we can get specifics during the meal.  If our two lushes can ply the noble with drink, we could learn the truth."

Seeing that her companions are not really interested in further discussion of things before dinner, Ariel acknowledges that she can be ready as well.  She takes a few moments to freshen up and wash her hands first though.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

[sblock=posting stuffs]I can generally post at least once a day during the week, in the 10am EST - 3pm EST area, possibly with a same-day followup depending on my workload and how active my current games are that day. i.e., I do most of my en posting from work. Weekends are less reliable, as my time in front of the computer tends to be limited by what else is on the agenda at home. Usually I try to at least check in once over the weekend (though this weekend, for example, we had commitments each day, so I just never wound up on enworld).

I will say this, too, though, that Saktouk's a pretty 'go with the flow' type despite being Lawful. So long as the party isn't suddenly deciding to start a rebellion or something else off-the-wall or especially risky, you can assume he's probably fine with it if I'm the only one you guys are waiting on.[/sblock] 

Saktouk keeps his mouth shut during much of the camp setup, least he put his foot firmly in place. But as dinner approaches, and the prospect of drink, his mood improves.

"If ya need help plying the noble's tongue with drink, Audra, I'll be happy to test their head for drink," the monk says with a wink.









*OOC:*


Fine to move forward to dinner. FYI, Saktouk actually has a mechanical bonus to keeping sober, so if the plan is to get folk tipsy, he may actually be a good one to have 'round. And here I thought that element of the trait would only ever be fluff.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 19, 2011)

_Audra nods to Saktouk._

Idea isn't to get them smashed, just relaxed. Show that we are interested in helping and working together.









*OOC:*


I've nothing further until the serving of after dinner drinks.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 19, 2011)

While the workmen are more than happy to get smashed,  and a few even have their own personal supply to assist in the  endeavor, neither Lord Marvox nor Windflower look like they are going to  allow themselves to be that distracted. Between  helping with the hunt and talking with the workers, you've managed to  earn the grudging respect of both, though neither are as yet any closer  to agreeing with each other.

Supper goes well enough, and the after dinner drinks  are enough to relax the two foes sufficiently to get full information  out of them.

Lord Marvox lays out his case first before Windflower even has a chance to put her thoughts together. "You are right in your points from earlier that no one uses the road. Why should they when they can use the waterways for the same cost in everything but time, and still have access to at least some of the creature comforts from home while doing so? Even during the previous heyday of the road, it was mostly merchants and caravans traveling through the region, stopping only at night, and that was often done at roadside campsites. Of course such people would be more likely to cause problems; they have no sense of ownership or duty to the surrounding area. Meanwhile, half of the estates neglected and ignored because their noble owners couldn't be bothered to travel beyond the comforts of the city to be the first to establish the necessary infrastructure to support those comforts. It's even worse now; aside from the few truly powerful nobles who still maintain summer houses or hunting lodges, the vast majority of the estates lie largely neglected, empty shells that crumble at the touch. In turn, the peasantry suffers by the lack of a local market. While there certainly is value in restoring the merchant trade, that by itself will not help, when the market once again collapses, as all eventually do, without the support a local economy, the road will be back to being a fleeing memory. I seek to address this by providing a place where the absentee lords can stay in comfort and fellowship as they build up their estates to a proper level. This is what will sustain the future of this road, not trade. I can speak from experience when I say this; trade, by itself, can be a strong catalyst, but on it's own, is a fleeting market that will reroute itself as markets change."

Finally managing to get a word in as Lord Marvox stops to access the impact of his words, Windflower's retort is much shorter and much more direct. "And how do you propose to handle it when your precious nobles stir up things that are best left undisturbed? The caravans were bad enough, but they were by their nature incapable of rendering permanent damage. Your nobles could easily stir up trouble and in their stubbornness, keep stirring for the sake of their own pride. They don't have to bother the cursed woods in order to cause havoc, either. Several relics of the past still lie buried in the wilds around the edge of that cesspool, tantalizingly just beyond reach of those who would give much to control them if they were reminded of their existence."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel was thinking to separate the two and speak to them individual with some privacy and avoid further confrontation.  But with them still acting civil so far she accepts the situation.

"Milord Marvox, is my understanding then that you are intending to build a community of some permanence then?  How many peasants are out here on these estates already?"

Trying to placate Windflower and show interest in her point of view, Ariel asks her some questions as well, 

"What are these things that are better left undisturbed?  So far you have been adamant that these nobles are going to trigger chaos and destruction, but the specifics of how this will happen are escaping me."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Aye," Saktouk agrees. "I come from the Seithr, so I know a bit about dangers in the wild and whatnot, but if'n you ask a body to nae enter the entire mountain range for fear of a thing ... well, 'tis easier to steer a body clear of the worst passes and ranges, and point toward where the orcs tend to raid, than it is to ask a man to nae climb a mountain. 

"I imagine 'tis the same for a forest full o' dark things. Sure'n that many dark things have their territories?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 20, 2011)

_Audra moves about the camp, refilling a mug or cup if requested from the groups supply of liquor. Otherwise she keeps herself to the shadows, out of the conversation going on and just generally watching reactions around the camp in general._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 20, 2011)

"You could not possibly understand the danger the denizens of the Feywood or their creations pose to the health of the land." Windflower replies obliquely.

"That or you just don't want to admit that your conflict is in no way impacted by our presence. I have researched your so called artifacts, and they appear to me to be no more than sentimental places or items, and that you are simply afraid of change. No where in my extensive research did I come across anything that suggests any other solution. There is absolutely nothing in the written or spoken historical record that suggests you are anything but pouting after letting change get the best of you once and are now determined to refute it's very existence. If you have evidence to make your case with, I suggest you make it now in front of these fine folks who have taken their time to listen. And yes, dear, I do seek a permanent community that can sustain itself. Those who live here currently deserve that much. Number wise, they are spread out enough that you can't see them all, but there a lot of lives who depend on this road for their well being." Lord Marvox retorts, trying to remain civil, but getting impatient with the constant interference of the local fey without a good reason.

"I and my kin have gone over this many times. The evidence is around you everywhere, yet you ignore it. The wailing of the wind through the cut down trees, the tiredness of the soil, the teardrops you call rain, the absence of the animals that once roamed this land. All point to the despoiling of nature as it was intended to be. Those of the Feywood forsook it long ago, and you, while traveling down a different path, are going in the same direction. If we cannot turn you from your path, we fear the consequences may be dire. The occasional city is all well and good, but there must remain wilds." Windflower pleads her case to you, having given up all hope of getting anywhere with the stubborn noble. 

The nobleman just sighs. "And the wilds shall remain, as they are an integral part of this region, critical to the hunting and vistas that will draw the permanent residents and travelers alike. You assume that it must be either civilization or wild land. I see no reason for drawing such lines. Proper management can ensure the coexistance of both, and those who lack proper management will find that they return to the city rather quickly."


[sblock=Audra]Aside from the workers completely ignoring the philosophical discussion going on, being well on their way to being properly drunk, and the growing frustration of both the druid and the noble, you don't see anything of interest.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 21, 2011)

"Lord Marvox, pardon my bluntness in this manner. But how much do you actually know about the society and culture of the Fey other than what you have read in books? It would seem to me based on your blatant disregard for what you term sentimental places or items that you don't place any stock in the intrinsic value of the culture and society of the Fey people. That would in my opinion be a grave mistake. Especially if it turns out that the Fey are far more vast in populace, and more well organized than outward appearances would lead one to believe." Veniarus explains while sipping from a glass of water, not having the stomach for some of the human beverages. He then continues "I don't know how much you know about the Harran Forest, but I was born and raised in that forest. And from what I can remember I would be loathe to upset the Elves and Fey creatures within the Harran Forest, and by proxy I would be worried about doing the same with creatures of such disrepute as the Dark Fey of the Feywood. So I must ask, what makes you so determined to pursue a course of action that could be potentially as disastrous as the one you are pursuing?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Just giving Megan a chance to participate before I reply to our NPCs






Ariel listens to both the noble and the druid, starting to feel that Lord Marvox has been pretty forthcoming on his intentions and his arguments appear to hold merit.  

_Assuming he is not lying of course.  Eh?  Oh, Helena! Veniarus and I are not going to see eye to eye on this issue at all._

Before she asks further questions of Windflower though, Ariel looks to see if Megan has something to say or comment about.

_OOC: Sense Motive(+6) Check please._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 21, 2011)

[sblock=Ariel]The man seems to believe his statement quite thoroughly, not seeing any point in lying.[/sblock]

"You would have a valid point, good sir, if there was indeed evidence to support the position that it was potentially dangerous course of action. So far all I have seen in my efforts to research it, which includes talking to the locals as well as digging through the history books, is that there is a rift between the Feywood and the surrounding fey, with no indication that anything humanity has done has ever, in the entire time we've been here, had an apparent effect on said rift. If Windflower has evidence to suggest otherwise, beyond arguing that all civilization should be left to the city, and the woods already inhabited by people should be left completely to the wild, I am all ears." Lord Marvox replies to the summoner.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 21, 2011)

"Perhaps so. I just hope for your sake that things here do not devolve to the state that it has gotten to in the area's surrounding the Harran Forest. I highly recommend that if you do proceed with your plans regardless of MY advice" Veniarus says, stressing the word 'my' while eying Ariel suspiciously, "That you try to maintain as much control over the traffic in and out of your Inn and over your workers as possible, and make sure that they do not venture into the Feywood, and preferably avoid groves and woods occupied by the other Fey in this area as well." he says the last part with a nod to Windflower.









*OOC:*


This will probably be my last post till much later in the day my time as I have stayed up all night and will be going to sleep soon.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries DC. I finally figured out a way to keep within the constraints in the posting department for myself, so Audra will have little to say or do until this is concluded.







_Audra busies herself seeing to clean up of the dishes from the meal and retrieving of glasses and/or mugs from those of the Noble's guard who have passed out or otherwise are incapacitated. A couple of them get amused smiles as they snore. When not retrieving dishes/vessels she sits near Adolfo and Nathaniel and watches the byplay from a distance._









*OOC:*


Those who used their own cups or mugs or dishes will find them back beside themselves clean in the morning/when they wake up. Those that belong to the party will be repacked for travel before she goes to sleep.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 21, 2011)

"That goes without saying. Respect for one's neighbor's is essential to long term success even when one disagrees with said neighbors, whether they be human or fey." Lord Marvox continues as Windflower seems to be slowly coming around as she starts to understand that the noble at least knows the challenges his plan might face, and seems to have factored that into his plans already, though she is yet undecided as to whether his precautions are sufficient.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


First, my apologies. I was under several professional and academic deadlines and should have informed everyone. Thanks Artur, for reminding me that the convo is moving at a swift pace.






"Windflower, it seems that Lord Marvox has indeed done quite of bit of research to make sure that his course of action is not foolhardy. However, I can understand how his research, being a bit one-sided, can represent just part of the big picture. As a denizen of this forest, you're in the best position to inform us what we are missing."

"Vise versa, Lord Marvox here is also the best person to inform you the details of the community he is planning on building. Giving him a chance to elaborate his plans will allow you to better forsee the potential impact to come."


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk bites his lip, thinking a moment before offering, "If'n the only folk who can really know the dangers of the Feywood are the fey, but folk are bound to want to use the land they paid good coin for, maybe what they really need is a fey to lend 'em counsel, aye?" the half-orc says. 

"It's soundin' like there's to be a movement o' souls this way eventually, whether you want it or not," he offers to the druid. "But if you were to enter into a bargain with this lord, you'd be on the inside, and able to see the dangers coming fastest, and hopefully able to stop 'em just as fast."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 21, 2011)

She doesn't seem entirely convinced at Saktouk's logic, but reluctantly acknowledges the truth of it. She goes on to give a long spiel that manages to impart everything and nothing at the same time. The basic gist is that the Pact that the Feywood Court released is part of a much bigger agreement, and the manner that they released it came across as both a personal slap to the face and an attempt to force the hand of those who chose this land as their permanent home. Lord Marvox yawns through most of it, though he seems to take notice at the mention of a larger agreement, as if he hadn't heard that part before, or at least not from a credible source.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel tries not to yawn during the druid's speech as she doesn't understand what it has to do with Windflower's debate with Lord Marvox at all.

Finally she works on trying to convince Windflower that she should come to an understanding of checks and balances with the noble.  She feels that it is in Lord Marvox's best interest to not let anyone cross the Fey's pact nor do anything to spoil the wildlands.

A few nobles hunting animals for sport is significantly different that Mister Savi's business venture in furs and should have minimal adverse effects.

Diplomacy (1d20+10=26)









*OOC:*


Not sure what else to do here guys, but roll Diplo. The latest from the NPCs haven't help me much.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 0/3 (Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 22, 2011)

_Audra listens, staying out of the conversation studiously, but absorbs like a sponge all of the words of Wildflower regarding the pact of the Fey and what she shares of the farther reaching proclamation. She nods as Saktouk seems to have been following the same line of thought as herself. She continues to listen as she wraps the plates and mugs of the party, preparing to put them away, her eyes not on the Druid, but on Lord Marvox._









*OOC:*


I guess she almost dropped a plate or something and had to stop and catch that.  As we can only post once per day, I should let you know I'll be out of pocket tomorrow all day. I will try to get a chance to get on over the weekend, but no promises, it might be Monday before I can post again.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, Ariel's response is quite good, I think. I'll wait for a few more responses before updating reactions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Maybe a few Aid Another's on diplomacy will help ensure the win.


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Maybe a few Aid Another's on diplomacy will help ensure the win.




Saktouk tries his best to sound supportive of Ariel, to encourage cooperation, but given his upbringing by separatists, it's exceedingly difficult for him to find a way to properly express the strengths of unification.









*OOC:*


I double-checked and couldn't find any downside to rolling an aid check. So far as I can tell, the worst you can do on an Aid is fail to bolster the primary check. Unsurprisingly, that's exactly what Saktouk managed:  Aid Another (Diplomacy) (1d20-1=1)


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 22, 2011)

Megan supports Ariel to the best of her ability, but she is intrigued about this larger agreement.

"Windflower, can you elaborate on the larger agreement cover the pack?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 23, 2011)

Veniarus too would like to see a compromise as such he lends his support in the best way he can to Ariel's efforts. Unfortunately the differences in Veniarus's views and those of Ariel are too great a gap for him to be of much use in her efforts. Kalius on the other hand is able to lend a small amount of support to Ariel, though it is only a minor support.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hope no one minds if I go ahead and post a second time. I can always not post tomorrow if time allows to make it even. But I want to get as much support in here as possible.







_Audra has sat quietly, listening to all that has transpired and keeping distraction from interfering with the efforts of her traveling companions. With those duties now pretty much fulfilled, she kneels down nearby and adds her two coppers._

It is certainly the best solution. My companions themselves, as different as we may be, have learned that working together can not only ensure that you can achieve your goal, but that it is achieved in such a way that everyone is able to be satisfied their desires and concerns are addressed.

_ She looks at her companions and then back at the two parties._

Truly it is the best way for all concerned.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 23, 2011)

After her diatribe is over, the late hour and the combined effort of the party leads Windflower to accept work on the inn, but insisting that anything else would require "significant conversations with her kin." With that, she and her wolf disappear into the night. Lord Marvox holds his tongue long enough for her to leave, at which point he can't help but vent a little, commenting that he suggested that very thing hours ago before you arrived on the scene and it was flatly refused. With that off of his chest he heads off to bed after getting his men to help with watch. The workers have long since been asleep or passed out. The night is uneventful accept for the occasional strange musical like sound being carried on the growing wind.

In the morning you awake to a darkening sky and the sound of digging as Lord Marvox has already got his men up and working on getting a basement started before the rain breaks out. He gives you a note to give to his steward to get some recompense for your efforts with his extremely frustrating neighbors. With that you continue on your journey, stopping long enough to pick up a modest reward from the steward and some grateful villagers, dealing with rain and clouds the rest of the trip. At one of the villages, your share of the ankheg proceeds catches up with you, giving each of you an additional 100 gp.









*OOC:*


If you want to rp over the weekend, feel free; it's uneventful accept for the off and on rain. I will post your destination some time late Monday.







[sblock=Rewards]Experience 
CR 5 Neighborly Love 2000 xp total/400 xp each

Treasure
5 flasks of acid, 5 alchemists fire, 3 vials of liquid ice, 1 bag of flash powder, various statues and figurines of the local wildlife by local artists (time gp); 500 gp total (100 gp each) from ankheg part sales[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk seems to actually enjoy the rain. If asked, he just shrugs and says, "If it never rained, we'd nae have any water," and leans his head up to catch some drips of water on his tongue. Of course, he seems no less pleased when the sun returns. For the moment, at least, he seems just happy to be walking about in the out of doors.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Before turning in for the night, the cleric heals the last of wounds and injuries of her companions.  In the morning, she prays for guidance and prepares her normal spells.

Ariel rides Ajax in dreary weather, cloak wrapped around her to try and keep as dry as possible.  Her longspear is gripped in hand.

With not much else to talk about as they ride along, she comments, "Well, we never did learn more about the pact with the Feywood and these dark ones."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Have to leave plot hooks hanging loose for others to work with. The Silver Road may be my creation, but that doesn't mean that I'm the only one who can write adventures related to it.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 24, 2011)

_Audra rides near the back of the column, paying little mind to the rain, though she sort of looks miserable in her stitched together clothing.  The gelding beneath her holds his pace easy enough, leaving her with time to wipe her hair back from her eyes now and again. As the rain clears she dreads drying off, though the clothing she wears is pressed to her body like it was wrapped bandages. She imagines sitting next to a cozy fire with something hot in a cup in her hand and cracks a little smile. She picks up on Ariel's comment._

There is likely far more to it than even that Druid knows. I get the feeling the only ones who know the true extent of the thing are the Fey Court itself.

_She pauses to turn her head and cover a sneeze. Achoo!_

I'm looking forward to reaching the Estate, it sounds as if there is much there of interest. Not to mention the skeletal guardian.

_She pulls her cloak in around her._

At least it's just rain and not snowing or worse. I call dibs on a seat next to the next campfire.

_She reaches her right hand up and fiddles with the simple silver chain around her neck, now visible due to the plastered clothing and rides along in silence._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am going to take a little liberty here with regards to Veniarus and Kalius, I see no reason why Veniarus can't use Kalius for the purpose of a riding mount during long journies so long as he doesn't use him as a combat mount as he doesn't have the feats for mounted combat atm or a decent ride check...







As the morning dawns, Veniarus packs up his and Kalius' supplies which Kalius had been kind enough to leave in the Material plane when he departed to his home plane for the evening. He then proceedes to summon Kalius. Once the creature is summoned from the Æther Veniarus prepares Kalius for a long day's journey intoning silently to Kalius' vocal protests that despite the fact that he is not a labor animal it would not do for them to be left behind by the others during their journeys, a conversation that the two of them have had almost every morning since they left Tritower, it seemed Kalius just did not take the hint. In the end Kalius nodded and permitted Veniarus to mount up, and thus the two were ready to join the others.

"_Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays Adventurer's from the swift completion of their appointed tasks_." Veniarus muses to himself in an almost musical voice.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Riding along, Ariel replies to Audra, "We should look into that if we come back out this way.  Perhaps a visit to look through the civil records would help beforehand."

"We also need to deal with the corrupt officials back in Tritower if we get a chance too."

She shrugs at the mention of even worse weather, realizing that the temperate climate makes that unlikely this time of year.

"Hopefully we can dry out tonight at the next village inn."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am going to take a little liberty here with regards to Veniarus and Kalius, I see no reason why Veniarus can't use Kalius for the purpose of a riding mount during long journies so long as he doesn't use him as a combat mount as he doesn't have the feats for mounted combat atm or a decent ride check...












*OOC:*


All the size-based rules about mounts appear to only apply to combat riding, so I think it's possible, though unless Veniarus is extremely light, I think he'll bump Kalius to medium encumbrance and make him just as slow as if Veniarus was walking.   But since I don't believe we're on any kind of tight schedule, I don't think it really affects game play.









Artur Hawkwing said:


> At least it's just rain and not snowing or worse. I call dibs on a seat next to the next campfire.




[lightblue]"Och, but I miss the snow from the Seithr,"[/color] Saktouk says, the nostalgia for the mountains' notoriously bitter winters clear.



perrinmiller said:


> "Hopefully we can dry out tonight at the next village inn."




"I'd enjoy a real bed, I'll admit," the half-orc offers. "I enjoy the outdoors, but a roof does have a bit of security to it, no?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually your right, might just be easier to have Veniarus and Kalius walk seperately >.< for the purposes of getting somewhere fast. Unless SS is willing to say that we picked up a horse for Veniarus and Saktouk while in Tritowers as that would just be convenient seeing as how they didn't have horses to begin with if memory serves.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


The people who left the party would have left the horses for their replacements to use, while muddy roads slow the group down, travel speed is otherwise unimpeded, and you do get to spend a few nights in an inn.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 26, 2011)

_Audra finds herself inclined to remain in the conversation. At least it beats glaring at the trees, all of which look the same, continuously scrolling by._

Nice, warm bed, nice warm mug of spiced cider. Maybe a bard with stories of the road to share. Half a dozen half clad, well muscled men waiting on us hand and feet...

_She blinks as what she says echoes in her head._

Sorry, I shouldn't be blabbing on like that. Nothing wrong with indulging, as long as you don't let it take control of you.

_Another sneeze strikes her, causing her gelding to lay his ears back._

Sorry. Bet you'd enjoy a nice dry stable, too, huh?

_She gently strokes the mane before her on the horse's neck and his ears slowly return to normal._


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks askance at Audra and Megan, "I am sure that you both will find plenty of drink to help in your... partying."

She remembers the trip outbound and thankfully there were no decadent inns with male prostitutes. The burly loggers and trappers were plenty of accommodating, though.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 26, 2011)

"Drinking is but one way to party Ariel," responds Megan as she guides Cotton down the trial, "right now I am also picture a nice roast...yes a big one! Big enough to make me forget the staleness of all that trail rations I have to eat. And I'll wash it down with some good ale. Oh yes...ale."

The half elf pulls up next to Audra, "Audra, you seem very used to the luxuries that our adventure have offered, slurping those oysters like you were born doing it. I thought all monks are...monastic and stuff."


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Now that you mention it, I don't know much about the Diamond Heart," Saktouk says. "The Inner Forge insists on drinking right down to the initiation ceremony, but I dinnae think many orders that weren't dwarven would indulge so."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 26, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Wow, did this topic come out of nowhere. I had to make a mad scramble to find the write up on the thing. Guess I should blop it onto the Wiki somewhere.  Anyway...sorry for the delay in posting. Not sure if anyone would recognize the names she mentions.[/sblock]

_Audra looks up as Megan pulls back and reaches up, to scratch an itch on her nose. When Saktouk chimes in, Audra lifts her left arm and looks at the dirty yet still somehow mostly white cloth wristband bearing the crest of the Ranocchio section of Venza on it._

Collectively we're the Order of the Diamond Heart, sometimes called The Venzan Order of the Diamond Heart. we actually have four separate Temples, well some would say five, within Venza. Unlike most monk orders, we're more civil service oriented and a little less monastic, as you put it. We place ourselves in those cracks and crevices that other, more formal groups, like the city guard for example, either can't or won't deal with. Most of us move from temple to temple every year or so, training in different variations of martial arts as well as other disciplines. I started out under Master Hallaran the Hearer, chosen of Argento the Fisher and as such, the leader of the Temple in Ranocchio. 

_She pauses as another sneeze overtakes her._

Ugh. Anyway. The initiates of the Diamond Heart spend lots of time learning under the different Masters and their top students, not just in physical combat, but in such things as Diplomacy or even creative thought, at least that's what Master Klaingenhamir calls it. Rather than shut ourselves away behind walls seeking personal perfection, we're more oriented toward the unity and harmony of the City and its population. We do not even limit ourselves on the religion of our members. If the God is recognized within Venza, followers can join our numbers. So we're always active, always learning new things. As for the oysters...

_She blushes a little at this point._

We were having competitions, just for the spirit thereof, and I was selected to represent Ranocchio for an eating contest. None of us knew until we met at the Main Temple that the High Master herself had decided on oysters. I finished second to the Councilor, or Master, of the Main Temple, a Dwarf named Handside Moutnainbreak. I'd not had them until that point. Had eaten them once since that day, so the opportunity to have some couldn't be passed. As for drink, when trained for helping any and all levels of society, you tend to pick up skills others might find a bit odd. For me it was the ability to drink in moderation, but make it seem as if it was in excess. One can usually get information from someone much easier under such a circumstance. I'd never dare try to drink really hard, having seen Master Mountainbreak pounding ale like he was going to die the next day.

_She looks from Megan to Saktouk and back again, looking for reaction of her explanation making any sense to them at all._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2011)

After a trip slowed down by the rain, you finally get back to the area immediately around Venza, and around late afternoon, you reach the ruins of the old Johnson compound. Nathaniel explains that the road that leads from the main road through the compound and back into the woods eventually leads to a now probably equally ruined hunting lodge, and along that road is a small walled garden with a mausoleum with a door that leeds down into the family burial chapel, crypt, and vault. Neither he nor Adolfo are particularly keen on lingering so they continue on to the Broken Log, telling you to meet them their, and that they would have a nice warm bath, meal, and bed waiting.

You turn off the main road, tie up the horses in the small stableyard where the plaque honoring Gregori stands, having had secured a local boy to watch them in your absence. You pass through into the main area of the compound, and it must have once been a grand sight to a weary traveler, but now all you see is piles of overgrown rubble and overgrown yards. Continuing on, you follow the road into light woods that have started to reclaim the land. The road itself is still mostly intact, but the sides of the road have started to become overgrown. The branches above break up the sunlight that has finally reemerged after several soggy days. It's easy enough to find the walled garden. Both garden and 4" tall wall have been overgrown, though a broken stone path leading from the now glorified dirt path you are currently on through the opening on the south side of the wall to the the mausoleum like structure with a single stone door slightly off its hinges. Surrounding the path and mausoleum on either side is overgrown and tangled flowers, once decorative trees, and other wild plants that have moved in.

[sblock=combat and map information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The overgrown garden is impassable terrain due to the denseness of the plants, and the branches provide light cover to anything more than 10 feet away, the wall/fence does what you would expect a wall to do, but otherwise movement, and line of sight is unhindered.

Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 20/20 hp
 Kalius 11/11 hp
Megan 29/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is not yet in initiative, but try to keep actions limited to a round or two at most.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel steps forward and gets a closer look at the entrance to the mausoleum.  "Should we scout it, or just walk right in?"

_OOC: Move to E5, Take 20 on Perception (+5)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 27, 2011)

_Audra takes in the wilderness overgrowing the stone work. She shakes her head._

Going to be one busy gardener getting this place back in shape. Must have been really impressive once.

_She stops at the foot to the stone path, eyeing the structure before her._

We should prepare ouselves first. I'll get the door when we're set, since I seem to make irresistible bait.

_She aims an amused look at Ariel as she reaches behind her back past her hip and pulls out her set of beaten up old nunchuku. She keeps vigilant watch on the structure before her and the surrounding encroaching wilderness._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 16 Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Current Weapon:
Nunchuku: Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special: FoB(+2/+2), B dmg, Disarm
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk suppresses a chuckle as Audra takes up the 'bait' position. He cracks his own knuckles, but otherwise holds rear guard for now.

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 27, 2011)

In this dense foliage, Megan decides against her usual crossbow and instead readies her dog slicers. She takes a long hard look at her surrounding.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 28, 2011)

Veniarus says "Let Kalius go in first, he can communicate to me any dangers that are present, and for that matter he really can't die as easily as the rest of us can." Kalius nods as Veniarus places a hand on him and chants a few spells granting him Armor and a little guidance from beyond. As he is saying this Kalius takes a good survey of the surrounding area and attempts to listen for any threats that may be in the area.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +2 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +3 (1d12+3)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 28, 2011)

As Kalius steps just inside the enclosure, he spots some oddities amongst the entangled garden plants here and there that don't look entirely natural, although it would take a well trained eye to spot the anomalies. They appear to be nest entrances, though there is no immediate indication of what, if anything, currently resides in them. Other than that, no one notices anything out of the ordinary from what they've gotten used to seeing and hearing on the journey.

[sblock=combat and map information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The overgrown garden is impassable terrain due to the denseness of the  plants, and the branches provide light cover to anything more than 10  feet away, the wall/fence does what you would expect a wall to do, but  otherwise movement, and line of sight is unhindered.

Ariel 23/23 hp
 Audra 20/20 hp
 Kalius 11/11 hp
Megan 29/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Vaniarus 9/9 hp[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 28, 2011)

"Careful on the approach, according to Kalius, there are what appear to be nests of some sort in the over grown garden, he doesn't know however if they are still occupied or not." Veniarus says to the others. As Kalius cautiously makes his way to the door and attempts to open it.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +2 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +3 (1d12+3)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 28, 2011)

BEFORE Kalius approaches the door, Megan suggests, "Maybe we can toss an alchemist fire and flush out whatever reside there? If they survive the fire, they'll run right into prepared blades."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 28, 2011)

_Audra has an involuntary shudder at the mention of nests. She reaches around, perhaps thinking about it or maybe not, and rubs her hand over her back once._

On one hand if they're occupied they haven't seen fit to bother us thus far. On the other hand, I'd not want to leave something that could potentially be a problem at my back. Are there just a few of them or a bunch of them? And how big are they?

_Audra doesn't look frightened, though she does look concerned._

If they're small enough, maybe we could just seal them off with stones or something.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk nods. 

"Whether we burn them out or seal them in, I dinnae think it's a good idea to leave something unknown behind us," the half-orc agrees.

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sealing them in doesn't look like it would be an effective option; too many openings.


----------



## VVilhem (Sep 29, 2011)

Megan puts her slicers away and readies her crossbow at the openings. "So who wants to do the honor of flushing out the locals with fire?"








*OOC:*


Ready action to shoot any creatures that emerges from the nest.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shrugs, "I could torch the section, but I suggest we try something else first."

"Kalius and I poke at the openings with our polearms to see if we can attract attention into the open."

"If that doesn't work, perhaps Veniarus's celestial bird can be of use to get closer to the holes and maybe even inside."

If neither of those options result in any reaction for these entrances, then she will gesture to go ahead and lob a flask of alchemical fire.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 29, 2011)

_Audra eyes the openings._

Well. Guess we have to draw 'em out.

_She nods to Ariel._

Try stabbing at a few of them I guess. I hope these things are empty, so we can concentrate on the real reason we're here, but somehow I don't think our luck will run that way.

_She steps back, letting those with reach get into the area so they can start poking at the nests._









*OOC:*


Audra will drop back 5 feet, giving room for Ariel and Kalius to do their thing to the nests, pulling out her short spear, putting away her nunchucks and readying herself in case those in front require backup.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk nods his own assent to the plan, and makes room for the party members with reach to try their provocation.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 30, 2011)

"I am afraid that I will not be summoning the celestial bird or any other of my celestial creatures, unless Kalius is defeated in combat. As it would take me a full minute to resummon Kalius, but only a few seconds to summon the bird and other celestials. On the other hand Kalius is simply put... more powerful than the celestials." Veniarus explains to Ariel who seems to have not taken the hint earlier. Kalius for his part nods at Ariel's decision to poke at the holes, but grimaces when she asks for Veniarus to summon the celestial.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 30, 2011)

There is indeed life in these bushes, and they don't appear to appreciate their nests being disturbed. Megan is not quite able to shoot fast enough as two red mosquito like creature about 1 foot long dart out and bury their stinger into those stirring up the bushes. There is also noticable further movement from deeper in the bushes. As their stingers sink in, both Ariel and Kalius feel a bit of their life strength being sucked away.

[sblock=DC 11 Knowledge (Arcane)]These appear to be stirges, creatures that feed on their prey by attaching themselves and literally sucking the life out of it.[/sblock]

[sblock=combat and map information]




The overgrown garden is impassable terrain for medium creatures (difficult terrain and squeezing for small, no penalties for tiny or smaller) due to the denseness of the   plants, and the branches provide light cover to anything more than 10   feet away, the wall/fence does what you would expect a wall to do, but   otherwise movement, and line of sight is unhindered.

Ariel 20/20 hp - 1 Con damage; grappled
 Audra 20/20 hp
 Kalius 10/10 hp - 1 Con damage; grappled
Megan 29/29 hp
Saktouk 13/13 hp
Veniarus 9/9 hp

Black Creature - attached to Kalius; grappling
Green Creature - attached to Ariel; grappling[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 30, 2011)

Kalius attempts with his considerable strength to pull the mosquito thing off of him and throw it to the ground where he is more capable of defending himself from this creature. Veniarus for the moment is slightly confused as to what has just transpired and caught off guard a little.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +2 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +3 (1d12+3)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 30, 2011)

_Audra tightens the grip on her spear as the daring duo begin to slam polearms into the nests like churning butter. That analogy brings a slight smile to Audra's face, a smile that disappears quickly when the large red mosquito looking bugs emerge and latch onto her companions. Standing where she is she is able to take a quick step forward and, without a sound, attempts to jab the tip of her spear into the bug that is attached to Ariel, but the thing, despite being attached to the young Cleric, is able to wriggle enough to cause the cautiously striking Monk's spear thrust to miss._

[sblock=OOC]I hate sturges, as a player. Just because they wiped 6 of a party of 8 once (rolled conflicting inits, they got reinforcements like mad) only my barbarian and our warlock survived. The warlock tried to help my Barbarian at the end of the escape, not realizing his 'God' had caused his touch to drain health. He sucked the last 3 hp from my barbarian. Did enough to kill him since it was both hands  I might enjoy this far more than Audra will. And...anyone notice we're fighting all sortsa bugs?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 16 Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Current Weapon:
Spear: Attack +2, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special: Piercing Damage
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Audra moves into striking range, if necessary as she has the short spear in hand prepared. That would move her back to F-4 again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shrieks, "EEEYAGH! Get off me!  These things suck blood, but they are easier to kill while they are attached."

She waits for her companions to try and kill the attached stirge before grabbing the thing and throwing it off.

[sblock=Actions]*Delay* until others go since the Stirge AC is 12 when attached.*

Free Action:* Talking & Knowledge Arcana (1d20+5=17)
*Standard Action:* Remove Strige; Grapple (1d20+1=16)
*Move Action:* Move to G6 [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 (20) Current: 20
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Blood Drain (-1 Con)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kalius struggles mightily, but the bug is firmly attached and refuses to budge. Meanwhile Audra's attempt to kill the one on Ariel misses as she errs on the side of caution rather than risk hitting her travel companion.









*OOC:*


Megan, Saktouk, and Ariel's delayed action to still go this round.







[sblock=ooc]There is a reason for that. I didn't really want the road to be filled with gobs, orcs, bandits as those already have a place in the world and didn't really fit into feel of the area I was looking for. In the end, animals, magical beasts, and the occasional fey seemed to fit the best. Gives it a thoroughly rural feel, but still solidly inside the sphere of civilization's reach. Also makes it stand out a bit from the swampy area to the south of town that has all the humanoid problems.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk takes a quick step forward and lashes out. The creature manages to wriggle aside from one of the monk's fists, but the move takes it right into the path of the second strike it didn't see coming. 

"Let the lass go, you nasty bit o' bug!" he says.

[sblock=actions]5' step, full attack flurry vs. the bug:

Unarmed flurry vs. creature (1d20+3=4, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+3=19, 1d6+4=7)

Looks like 7 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +6
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 30, 2011)

The stirge on Ariel is dead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel replies, "Thanks for dealing with that one.  Let me take care of the other one."

She draws her scimitar and moves around to flank the one that attacked Kalius, slashing with her scimitar.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* Move to E2; drawing Scimitar
*Standard Action:* Melee Attack; Scimitar (1d20+6=20, 1d6+1=5)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 (20) Current: 20
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Blood Drain (-1 Con)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear & scimitar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ariel kills the stirge on Kalius.









*OOC:*


Megan to act this round still.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 1, 2011)

"Watch where you are swinging that thing. You could have lopped my head off you brat." Kalius says with a grin that says he is only joking around.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +2 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +3 (1d12+3)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 3, 2011)

Megan tries her best to pinpoint where the movement in the bush is, then throws an alchemist fire.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Two more stirges come flying out drawn by the noise. One took some splash damage as the bush absorbed the brunt of the alchemist's fire. Megan, Kalius, and Ariel all get AOO's. Once those have been taken, I will provide a full update.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 3, 2011)

Megan takes aim at the unharmed stirge and fires off a shot.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 4, 2011)

Kalius takes a mighty swing at one of the Stirges in an attempt to bring it down.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 9 // Current: 9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +2 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/2 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 18 (16 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *11 // Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +3 (1d12+3)
*Secondary Attack:* Bite (1d6+3)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2011)

Ariel replies, "Ack, more of the critters!"

She slashes at a stirge, but she misses the creature.

[sblock=Actions]*AoO:* AoO Scimitar (1d20+4=12,  1d6+1=3)
*Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 (20) Current: 20
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Blood Drain (-1 Con)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear & scimitar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/3 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Megan drops another stirge emerging from the smoldering shrub, but another one manages to avoid blows from both Kalius and Ariel. Unfortunately for it, this also causes it's own attack on Megan to be unbalanced, and it misses by a wide margin. The party is able to take it out before it can recover and try again. The bush continues to smolder, but the dampness keeps the fire from spreading far enough into the middle to fully take hold.









*OOC:*


With the stirge missing, I went ahead and just skipped over the killing of it. Between the entire party, someone would have hit, and any hit is an auto kill. They can be nasty if they get attached, but they aren't that hard to kill.







[sblock=leveling]Let the great leveling fun being. Ariel, Megan, Saktouk, and Veniarus all level. See initial post for relevant instructions.[/sblock]

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 3 stirge nest 800 xp total/160 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Updated my character, will post it to get reviewed by En. Question, we get a +1 to one of our abilities @4th level. For Megan, her 18 DEX becomes 19. Is there a way to indicate that? I ended up adding Abilities under the Level Up section and wrote Dex +1. Hope that works.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2011)

VVilhem said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Updated my character, will post it to get reviewed by En. Question, we get a +1 to one of our abilities @4th level. For Megan, her 18 DEX becomes 19. Is there a way to indicate that? I ended up adding Abilities under the Level Up section and wrote Dex +1. Hope that works.












*OOC:*


I think the only other thing I did on my sorcerer who just hit lvl 4 was add a line in the abilities section of the sheet, below the abilities, that said: "* 4th level ability increase: CHA." Just in case someone's re-calculating point buy before looking at the 'level up' section.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks! My char's good to go for approval.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I leveled up Ariel as well.





Ariel remarks wryly, "Well, that was fun."

She casts a spell to deal with the weakening effect from the stirge's blood sucking. "I can take care of Kalius tomorrow. I will pray for few more spells before we continue though."

Ariel takes some time praying with her goddess to gain new spells.

_OOC: Cast Lessor Restoration_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Blood Drain (-1 Con)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear & scimitar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 3/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I posted earlier, but the forum got hungry and ate it. With ketchup it seems.







_Audra nods, taking a sort of 'on guard' position as her companions rest._

Those stingers did look as if they would hurt.

_She puts the short spear away and keeps her eyes to the bushes to the left and right and also the wary glance at the building before them._

If anyone needs to take a potty break, now's the time.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nothing else jumps out of the bushes or surrounding forest. Anyone who gets ambitious would find a nest full of stirge eggs still in the early stages of development. The building itself is plain, and vines and moss cover parts of it and the surrounding walls. It looks like it was intended to have carvings on part of it eventually, but it never got finished. The door is jammed shut, having been knocked off it's hinges by vines, and is going to require a fair bit of effort to open.










*OOC:*


Whenever people are ready, we can proceed; don't feel you need to rush. I just thought I'd give a more detailed description now that your characters have had a chance to get a better look.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk chuckles at Audra's comment, but merely stays put, keeping an eye out for other threats as Ariel meditates.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 6, 2011)

"Ready when you all are, folks." Says Megan, "We should start by getting that door open. Maybe Kalius can help us out with that?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 6, 2011)

_Audra eyes the door._

That sounds like a good suggestion, once Ariel is ready. Speaking of being ready, anyone got a torch, or another of those glowing rocks? I'm willing to bet there isn't a readily accessible light in there.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 6, 2011)

"I have two torches, but since I need both hands for my slicers, can someone else hold them?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



VVilhem said:


> "I have two torches, but since I need both hands for my slicers, can someone else hold them?"




Saktouk nods. "I dinnae have much need for light, but I can hit a thing with my feet as well as my fists. I can carry the torch if ye need, lass."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 6, 2011)

Veniarus says to Kalius "Toss me a sunrod please." too which Kalius opens the saddlebag at his side fishes around for something and pulls out a long slender object from within it and tosses it to Veniarus at which point Veniarus says "I believe this will take care of our light problems. No need to waste a Torch. So long as we stick close together." meanwhile Kalius moves over to the door and begins attempting to open the thing.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

The door moves a little bit but is still frimly stuck.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 7, 2011)

"Come on! Put your back into it, like this!" Megan grabs the door and pulls with all her strength.

After a few seconds, "I think...I might have sprain something..."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 7, 2011)

_Audra watches the effort to open the door and sighs. She turns to Ariel._

Guess you wouldn't mind watching our backs? Here, give me a grip too!

_She steps into a spot where she can get a grip between Kalius and Megan, wraps her fingers around the edge of the door and attempts to use her body weight to help lever the thing open. Stubborn as ever, she digs her heels in, closes her eyes and pulls for all she is worth, groaning with every faint creak of the door._

[sblock=OOC]You know, we're going to feel real stupid if someone else walks up, brushes us aside, and just pushes the thing open, noting its a push door, not a pull.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Kalius ready for another attempt pulls on the door attempting to loosen it yet again. and only gets slightly further than the last time he attempted this.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 7, 2011)

Megan grabs Kalius's back and pulls. "Arrrrggghh!! Cortessa's jugs!! OPEN!!"








*OOC:*


Back to low rolls again. At least we're not in combat


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 7, 2011)

It takes a few minutes to open the door as the vines and uneven stepping stones combine with the recent rain to make the task more challenging it first appeared. Eventually, you manage to get the door open enough to get through, though it's a bit of a squeeze, and the amount of light on the stairway inside is limited. You can see down a 30' stairway that seems to open up into a larger room, probably the chapel, but the light doesn't let you see any details. The walls of the stairway and the stairs themselves seem somewhat cracked, but not nearly as bad as the stonework outside. You can see where a small stream of water poured down the stairs, slowly disappearing into the cracks and dirt below. You are really hoping that nothing is down there that could have been alerted by all the noise you made.









*OOC:*


Marching order please.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Put Kalius near the front, and Veniarus with the sunrod more towards the middle so everyone is capable of seeing by it's light.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


There is some light then? If so, how far can a character w/out light or darkvision see? If there is some light, then Megan will take point and stealthily descend down the 30' stairway first.














*OOC:*


WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THESE ROLLS?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 7, 2011)

There is a bit of light at the very top of the stairs. It's just enough so that those with normal vision can see the bottom of the stairs in the shadows without the aid of additional light.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 7, 2011)

before entering the chamber Veniarus strikes the sunrod that he is carrying against a rock thus illuminating the sunrod and allowing the others without the benefit of the kind of vision that his summon is capable of to be able to see.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[Sblock=OOC]I was waiting on Level up approval.  But, now I don't care, just going to play even if I don't get approval.  

However, you guys could be patient enough to wait for me after addressing my character, before posting again at least.  The faster you rush to finish, the sooner you can get to the DWI and wait around for an adventure that will probably not be coming anytime soon.  I have one character sitting there right now for over a month with nothing for him in the pipeline.[/Sblock]Ariel comes out of the bushes after communing with Helina, putting away her scimitar after praying.  She took a quick tinkle while she was at it. 

The war-maiden finds that her companions have opened the door and remarks dryly, "I see you got the door open then.  I have this Ioun Torch and a orison of light if you all remembered, or waited for me return."

Ariel shakes her head since they apparently did forget and draws it out of her belt pouch to toss it up and down in her hand. 

"I would forget stealth, Megan. Undead have darkvision, so you will be seen once you are in view. Why don't you take this and check the stairs for traps before taking a peak into the larger room."

"If anything moves to attack you retreat back here and we will have the advantage when it chases you.  I guess it is your turn to be bait."

She winks at the half-elf rogue. 

Turning to the rest of them, "We already know there is a Skeleton Champion down there. Get your bludgeoning weapons close at hand."

However, Ariel keeps her longspear in hand anyway.  She gives Megan a prayer of _Guidance _and then casts a _Light _spell on Audra.  As Megan moves down the stairs, she casts _Barkskin _on herself.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]*facepalm* Ahem. I suggest you save the light spell. The Sunrod should serve and it could be useful later to have that cast available. Though it sure would have made a fine run of jokes about the Enlightened Monk.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


As any plans the rest of us may have made have now been changed for us, there is, at this moment, no marching order pending Megan's return from her venture down the stairs. Audra will lean against the wall and buff her nails or something while she has the chance, at least not needing to draw a weapon to hand out bludgeoning damage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Too late on the spell. It is an orison so I can cast it again, and again, and again...


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


It also is just duplicating an action from a consumable item that was already posed into use. I just hate to see any spell (orison or not) be wasted. As we're disregarding stealth (from the racket of opening the door we'd not get anywhere anyway) perhaps it would be better used placed on Megan? Might not help her much, but we'd see light moving at top speed up the steps and know she needed help without question. Just an idea.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Having multiple sources of light is a good thing, not something to be argued over. I apologize for a bit of haste in this post, but I am facing a bit of a hard deadline for having a predictable schedule, and would like to be able to end this on as high a note as possible before getting sucked into the the uncertain schedule of whatever I end up doing next. By the way, any word on HM yet, PM?







Megan grabs the nearest light source, suggesting you save the other for later just in case the group gets split up into an area larger than what a single light can cover. As she descends down the stairs, she doesn't notice anything until about halfway down, the temperature drops considerably and rapidly. When she gets to the bottom of the stairs, definitely feeling quited chilled, she sees what appears to be a small chapel. There are half a dozen pews arranged on either side of an aisle leading to an altar. The walls and floors appear to be natural and still in good shape, though some debris seems to have fallen from the ceiling. The pews and the debris piles have become home to numerous fungi, molds, slimes, and other standard dungeon wall fare.


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric*

"I keep forgetting you lot have trouble in the dark," the half-orc says as the group awaits Megan's return. "Dreadful affliction, that," he adds with a wink.









*OOC:*


Saktouk's naturally bludgeon-y, so no need to ready anything, I think. I'm fine with him taking rear guard unless someone thinks there's a better configuration.







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


At least I'll get to use the bad puns.







_Audra watches Megan take the sunrod and proceed down the steps. She sighs as Ariel touches her shoulder and, while she can't tell too much of an effect, she knows what Ariel has suggested and done._

This is not quite what I had in mind when offered a path to enlightenment.

_She shrugs and nods to the others, going back to watching the stairs._









*OOC:*


Audra, with her shining personality and bright outlook on life, will be in the middle of the party once the group moves, so that those who require light still with the party have some. Unless Megan grabbed Audra and tucked her under her arm and carried her down. 







[sblock=ooc]Just got invited to an all day football festival tomorrow, so I will likely not be able to post until Monday. Will try to get on sometime Sunday evening time permitting, but not counting on it.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 7, 2011)

Before reporting back, Megan takes a hard look at the chapel.








*OOC:*


WHERE ARE THOU UNDEAD CHAMPION!?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your single light source is not enough to light up the entire chapel, but as far as Megan can tell, the skeletal foe is not in this particular room.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 8, 2011)

Detecting no immediate danger, Megan signals her companions to come down and join her at the chapel's entrance.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[Sblock=OOC]Megan presumably took the hands free Ioun Torch since that is what was offered to her.  I specifically bought it for her to use as Ariel has Darkvision.  The sunrod is in Veniarus's hands towards the back. 

No word on HM.  I sent him an email and no reply.   I thought he might be looking for a new site and I do most of my playing elsewhere. {shrugs}[/Sblock]Ariel motions for Kalius to go ahead and she will follow with Audra right behind. That leaves Veniarus and Saktouk to bring up the rear.

"Let's go down then."

On reaching the bottom, she will stand beside Kalius (the eidolon of to her left) about 5 feet inside to allow the rest to enter the chamber behind the front line she and eidolon have created.  If Audra stands to her right, they will have the three strongest melee warriors in a line.









*OOC:*


Can we have a tactical map, even if we are not in combat yet?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Working on a map, just got hit hard with the job search the last few days. I'll try to get one up sometime tonight.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk dutifully keeps rear guard, making sure the less martially-inclined summoner is ahead of him. He stays quiet, instead turning his sharp eyes to their surroundings, trying to pick up signs of danger before they become imminent.









*OOC:*


Perception (darkvision) (1d20+7=26)







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 8, 2011)

Veniarus stays in the rear just in front of Saktouk so that he is able to provide support should it be needed. Just before coming down here he casts another Mage Armor spell on his Eidolon to make sure that the Eidolon's protection lasts long enough while down here. Meanwhile Kalius stays next to the more martially inclined members of the party with his Polehammer ready for combat.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel steps forward a few paces (H9) and carefully looks around for the skeleton champion that is supposed to be here.

"Come on out, hell spawn guardian!  Helina's war-maiden is here to return you to the true death!"

Her soprano voice rings off the underground crypt's walls.

_Perception +5, Take 20?_









*OOC:*


Are those doors leading from the chamber, two each on the north and south walls?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 9, 2011)

*"Since when do Undead categorically have to derive their power from Hell?" *Kalius says with a slight monotone drawl to his voice as he takes a look around the room. For a split instant Veniarus' eyes would have appeared to have taken on a glassy look if anyone had taken the time to look at them as at that precise moment the senses of both Kalius and Veniarus were fused into one and they both perceived the room as if they were one being. Unfortunately for that minute second of time, Kalius was distracted by a shiny object shining off of the ceiling.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


gotta love those random 3's or less on perception checks when you get them >.<


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 9, 2011)

There are six stones doors in total, all alike except 1, 2 on each other wall. The door to the right of the altar on the far wall does have a very basic carving on it. The rest are simple, blank doors. Also, the wall behind the altar has a large engraving of the Johnson Family Seal. Otherwise, the walls, the dias, and the altar are quite plain looking.

Those who try to look into the room or challenge the guardian are greeted with nothing by silence and deep cold.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 9, 2011)

Megan makes her way to the top left door and puts her ear on it.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Megan goes to step into the chapel, and immediately feels even colder. Though she doesn't seem to feel any serious effects, she is certainly not comfortable and is a bit slower in her actions than normal. At the door, she doesn't hear anything, but is able to see signs that it might be a bit jammed. Ariel really feels cold as she moves out the center of the room, not able to see anything further.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 10, 2011)

_Audra moves along in the middle of the pack, quite content to let others play bait at the moment, keeping not so much her eyes but her ears open for anything. The musty smell has caused her nose to twitch once or twice, though no sneeze or anything as yet. She seems very aware as Megan moves away with her light that she, herself, glows brightly. She smiles in amusement for a moment before turning her attention back to being on guard, fists and feet ready to either fight or flee, as cases may require._

_She looks about, noting Ariel taking a few steps into the room. She looks to her left, seeing Megan move to the door on that side. She looks to her right, eyes that door a moment, then with a mental shrug, walks over and kneels down next to it, looking at the floor to see if the dust and dirt show any recent disturbance, as if from said door. However, as she kneels, the musty air finally wins, she turns her head, covers her nose with her elbow and sneezes softly._









*OOC:*


Got a major league cold at some point yesterday. Been medicated up and taking it easy today. Feeling well enough to eat something so thought I'd check in. This is a spooky place.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Audra also feels the cold as she walks forward and is unable to learn anything of interest as she tries to stop shivering.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Veniarus, noting the cold attempts to determine if the cold is actually based on some form of magic. Casting a simple Cantrip to determine if there is any magic in the surrounding area, as well as attempting to remember if he had heard of any spells that had this kind of effect or any creatures that had this kind of effect.









*OOC:*


Casting Detect Magic on the area as well as doing a few skill checks for the area.







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 10, 2011)

"The door over there (top left) is jammed. We should check out the other doors before making a lot of noise to bang it down. And is it me or it's really cold in here?"

The half elf proceeds to put her ear on the bottom left door.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

This one seems to have fared better than the last door, looking like it would push open easily enough. Other than that, you don't learn anything new.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel nods a gesture for Kalius and Audra come with her, if they wish.

"Let us stick together in case something is trying to lay an ambush.  Maybe we can learn something on the dais."

_OOC: Move to I14 with the others. If needed, please roll my Knowledge checks._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Both Veniarus and Kalius are unable to determine anything about the source of the cold; whatever the source is, it seems to be a natural phemonanon of sorts. The cold seems lessen a bit as you near the dias, becoming merely cool.The dias itself is rather uninteresting. Aside from the family crest behind the altar, everything seems to be quite plain looking.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk sticks near Veniarus, realizing the caster is concentrating his protections and attention on his eidolon. As he experiences the cold, he has a flash back to life in the harsh Seithr, but he says nothing for now, keeping his attention focused for the source of the temperature shifts. Lost in memories of home, however, the monk has trouble focusing on the present.









*OOC:*


Perception (1d20+7=10)







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

As Saktouk thinks about the past, something draws his mind to the piles of debris and the various plantlife clinging to them.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 10, 2011)

_Audra curses under her breath, wiping at her nose with her sleeve, nothing else convenient. She gets up and steps back to allow Megan have a closer look at the door she was kneeling in front of. She crosses back to the center, following Ariel to the dais. She eyes it, rather plain as it is. She steps around the altar and fixes her eyes on the family crest in the wall behind it. Given she doesn't lack for light, she reaches out and gently touches the carving, tracing her fingertip across this line and that line gently, as if looking for some kind of...something. A seam that might indicate a hidden door or false wall or something else, perhaps._


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> As Saktouk thinks about the past, something draws his mind to the piles of debris and the various plantlife clinging to them.




Saktouk frowns. "This is odd, aye?" he says, pointing to the plantlife in the rubble. "There's no light, and it's so ... cold down here. I'm nae a farmer, but it seems odd to have something growing down here..."

Saktouk cocks his head to look at the rock and whatever it is that's growing down here.









*OOC:*


Saktouk isn't trained in any know skills, so it's a +0 with max result of 10 for any check. Not sure which he'd need.







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

The family crest is that of the Johnson family, and you recognize it easily, having seen many example of it at the estate just outside of Tritower and Nathaniel has a signet ring that bear the same image. As Audra examines it, she finds a "hidden enough to keep it from being overly obviously, but not a whole lot more" switch within the crest. Meanwhile, Saktouk, Ariel, and Megan are able to move around enough and remember enough collectively about what they have experienced and heard about dungeons to isolate the source of the cold to somewhere in the debris that fell over the pews on either side.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 10, 2011)

"That plant is odd...I don't like it, I say we get rid of it somehow. If there's some windows I would burn it, but using a torch in this confined space would only suffocate us. Suggestions?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 11, 2011)

_Audra hears Megan's voice carry to her as she carefully notes to herself the location of the switch in the crest. She doesn't turn her gaze from it, but instead calls out._

Ariel can do that magical fire she used in the warehouse in Tritower. Think that might deal with the plants without harming us?

_She bends a little at the waist, considering how easily she found the switch, she half expects to see a drawer with a handle or something beneath it._

There's a switch hidden, well, sorta half-heartedly, in the family crest here. Not sure what it might do.

_She stays bent at the waist, but turns and looks back toward the two that followed her to the dais._

Ariel, want to deal with the plants real quick? I should be able to find the switch again easily enough, it's not too well hidden.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks up at the ceiling and shrugs, "I can only cast the burning spray once and it appears that the source of the cold is in both debris piles."

"Let's use the torches after I try a fire bolt.  The chamber is big enough that a few torches would not cause enough smoke to be troublesome. But if there is a lot of smoke while burning the plant, it should vent upwards and out the stairs most likely."

"Let's all get clear in case the mold or whatever it is bursts out and spreads after I hit it.  Get at least 10 feet away, I think."

She will wait until everyone is ready before using a fire bolt.









*OOC:*


No one has Knowledge Dungeoneering I guess. 
I will not be able to post tomorrow.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk looks oddly at the cleric, but takes a few steps back. 

"Seems like it would be an odd plant that _grew_ with a flame, but you've been at this longer than me." he says with a shrug.









*OOC:*


note: I'm pretty sure I know what it is, but as perrinmiller points out, none of us have the Know skill to let our characters in on it. Thus Saktouk's IC incredulity.





 

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I gave you all the help I could, but no one had nature either from  what I saw, so I couldn't really give that part to you, even vaguely. At  least you were smart and told people to back away from it before you  tried the fire. If I could give extra xp for people actually staying in character, I would; that was very nice to see. Exact locations for the brown mold are F-10, G-10, K-9.







The strange mold does indeed grow as soon as the fire just gets close. It is now easier to see the one batch of it as much of the other fungi and moss is burned off.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 11, 2011)

*"Huh, and here I thought she was talking about spreading it's spores."* Kalius says slightly bemused at the fact that the Fungus had actually grown into a rather large sized plant when it was set with fire.









*OOC:*


Kalius may not have knowledge nature or dungeoneering, but I am going out on a limb and assuming he has at least a passing knowledge of how fungi work given that he has a rank in survival.







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


He would have helped isolate the brown mold, but aside from "something's odd about that one," survival wouldn't have told him much about actual details of why it was off. I did give people credit for things like that so you could at least find it.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was referring more to the comment that I had him just make :3


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 11, 2011)

Megan look on with disgust as the mold grows with heat.

"If we can't burn it, maybe we can pour acid on it or something? I am not going anywhere near that thing!"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 11, 2011)

_Audra stands with her back to the family crest, her eyebrows raising as the..whatever it is...does._

That's one nasty souffle.

_She makes extra sure now to keep her distance from the...whatever it is._

If anyone happens to have some acid I'm all for it. I can't get any further from it. Well, I probably could, but I don't want to be disrespectful. 

_She eyes the carving behind her a moment, spotting possible hand and foot holds, just in case._









*OOC:*


Will you be posting the updated map? And how would you count for Audra turning into Spiderwoman and going up the wall?  J/K, though she isn't)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


As far the map is concerned, you know where the brown mold is, you can easily maneuver around it, even with the larger patch, and I'm going to assume that you're all smart enough to stay at least 10 feet away from it. With nothing else threatening you at the moment, precise movement really isn't an issue until you go to start opening doors.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 12, 2011)

_Audra eyes the thing a moment, until it stops its rather unnerving expansion._

I wonder what Master Hallaran will say when I tell him about this. Probably ask me if I hit my head or had too much to drink.

_She decides to get back to the business at hand. She slides her hand into the seem in the family crest and finds the switch again._

Someone yell if that thing moves. Especially if it comes this way.

_After a moment of fumbling around she gets the switch and gives it a flip, prepared to move out of the way if something should happen at or around where she's standing._


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk jumps back as the mold grows rapidly. 

"Och! Now that's nae natural!" he says with surprise. "I think we may want to just give this stuff a wide berth since we dinnae ken what it really is. I'd hate to keep trying things only to let it grow big enough to swallow the lot of us." 

The half-orc keeps a keen eye on the mold to make sure it doesn't keep growing, but otherwise tries his best not to interact with it as he waits for the others to find a way to open one of the doors.

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel is puzzled with the situation, "Huh, fire is not good.  I don't have any acid."

"Do we have any other elemental type spells?  Electrical or cold?"

"If not, then we have no choice but to avoid it."









*OOC:*


I don't think we have anything to take it out, do we?  Too bad I know what it is, otherwise I might have reasoned that fire caused it to grow, so cold would have the opposite effect.  But, Ariel is not that smart, regardless.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Treasure from the noble, hint, hint.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


D'OH!  Didn't look there.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



perrinmiller said:


> Ariel is puzzled with the situation, "Huh, fire is not good.  I don't have any acid."
> 
> "Do we have any other elemental type spells?  Electrical or cold?"
> 
> "If not, then we have no choice but to avoid it.




"If we knew for sure what it might hate, I can channel any one of those with my training," Saktouk offers, "But without knowing, and seeing how ... aggressive it seems to be, I'm not keen to get close without knowing for sure."









*OOC:*


Saktouk has two uses of elemental fist, but like you and Ariel, my knowing what he should use doesn't let him know that. But if we have stuff in the general pot to throw at this stuff, might as well try a vial of each out.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Why do you think I built in that backup plan?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 13, 2011)

Veniarus and Kalius both look at the mold trying to analyze what it could possibly be, and what weaknesses it may possibly have. They aren't very skilled in the area's of knowledge that might allow them to know what the thing is, but they at least try to remember if they have heard of such a thing before.









*OOC:*


God if only those rolls had been trained on Kalius' part >.<







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


So I assume no immediate change in the room from Audra flipping the switch? And yeah, I hadn't thought to look at loot, then again, I don't think Audra is carrying any of it anyway.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Missed that post. It may or may not make a difference depending on your reaction.







As Audra flips the switch, the family crest splits as it swings back to form part of the wall of a 10 foot wide staircase going down.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Well, we can try tossin' concoctions at this mold, and risk it ballooning so much we cannae get out, or we can try that stairwell and look for this undead thinga whoosis," Saktouk says as the doorway opens. "I think I'd rather the latter. I dinnae think this stuff is going anywhere."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kalius is finally able to figure out the properties of the brown mold after the experiment with the fire and thinking about it for a while.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 14, 2011)

"The Mold won't move. But it will grow if we feed it too much heat. I suggest we just avoid it." Kalius says with a hesitant look at Veniarus.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks questioningly at the summoner and his contemplating of the mold, "I am not comfortable leaving this behind us.  If we head down that stairs or through a door, we might need to fall back here to get room to fight.  There are too many of us to fight effectively in narrow hallways."

"We can go back to the horses and retrieve the Acid or Liquid Ice, which ever one might work."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 14, 2011)

_Audra eyes the stairs cautiously, stepping back so her backside is against the altar._

If you want, I can ease down the stairs a ways and see what I can see while you guys deal with that..um...mess.

_She looks like she might be more than glad to have that stuff out of her line of sight, but she leans on the altar, waiting to see what others think._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 14, 2011)

"Get the liquid Ice, if there is enough for all the clumps. According to Kalius freezing it will destroy it." Veniarus says to Ariel.









*OOC:*


I am about to head to bed for the night, so this is my last post till later today.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel smiles as Veniarus has come up with a solution for the dangerous plant life. 

"Since my spell has a limited duration, lets quickly take care of this.  Someone fleet of foot run up topside and get the liquid ice and test out the theory, please."

"Then our bait can scout quickly."

While she waits, she will stand guard at the head of the new set of stairs just in case.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Depending how far away the gear is, I can have Kalius go, I figure he is probably the fastest of the lot of us unless our Monks are actually faster than him which I doubt?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would assume that it's with you, with the goodies split up amongst the party to facilitate carrying. Adolfo would not have claimed any of it.


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*









*OOC:*


heh, well, if the GM is fine with having it on us...







"I'm nae good at telling these concoctions apart," Saktouk says, setting his backpack down with a clink and opening it, he starts pulling out vials for identification. "Hmm, this one's cold to the touch. Seems a good bet, aye?"


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 16, 2011)

"Just toss it at that brown thing before it gets any bigger!"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 16, 2011)

"Hold a sec, let me have a look at that." Veniarus says to Saktouk approaching the Half-Orc and taking a look at the vials he is holding with an appraising eye hoping to be able to determine which is the correct vial. Veniarus mumbles a simple cantrip under his breath to help him with identifying the potion as well.









*OOC:*


I am going to go out on a limb and assume that spellcraft can be used to identify alchemical substances. If not please correct me on this fact. And assuming the potion is in someway magical going to add in a few other methods of identification... Spellcraft to try to identify the substance itself. Knowledge-Arcana to identify any magical aura's. And assuming that there is a label, just going to read it if there is a label.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


You would have been told the properties of it when you were given the items. And if you hadn't it would probably fall under craft (alchemy) as it's not magical.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 17, 2011)

Unable to bear the presence of the large fungus any longer, Megan snatches the ice cold vial from Veniarus and toss it at the plant.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 17, 2011)

The large patch of brown mold shrivels up and dies  immediately. A second flask of the liquid ice finishes off the smaller  patch. The room immediately feels more comfortable, though it remains  cool due to it being underground.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 2 Brown Mold 600 xp total/120 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk chuckles as Megan decisively destroys the nasty mold.

"Well, then, that seems cleanly done. How about we head below down the way Audra found us?" Saktouk says, shouldering his pack again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel nods satisfactorily at the mold's demise.  She gestures to Audra or Megan to go ahead and scout ahead again as she lines up at the dais to be prepared for the any foes chasing them back up.

"Now that we have taken care of that, we can continue as Saktouk suggests."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 17, 2011)

Megan tries to make her way down the newly-revealed staircase as stealthily as possibly.








*OOC:*


How much light is down there? If pitch black, Megan will take the ioun torch/stone.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


You do need to take a light, making stealth all but impossible.







The stairs descend to a long hallway that ends in a turn. Around that corner you can hear a noise.









*OOC:*


If anyone wants to buff, now is the time to do so, as soon as someone steps foot off the stairs, onto the hall floor, battle commences.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 17, 2011)

Megan signals her companions to come down as she readies herself for battle, gently putting the ioun torch on the ground and taking out both of her slicers.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 18, 2011)

_Audra sits on the edge of the Altar, watching Megan walk by on the other side of her from where Ariel had shoved her derrier into her path as if she were afraid the Monk might proceed with her proposed scouting which seemed to pretty much go unnoticed by her companions. She watches Megan make her way down the stairs and stop near the bottom. She waits for Megan to give word or sign and when the word given is cautiously and prepared for battle she hops off of the altar, cracks her knuckles and slips into her place in line, trying to position herself so that all who require light to see to descend the stairs have sufficient light. As they start descend the stairs she looks back at Saktouk._

Buy you a drink when we get back to Venza?

_This is offered in a friendly jest before she turns her gaze back to Megan, her face now serious as the group approaches._

Okay, who is gonna lead this parade, Ariel? Considering what we know of what we are to face, it might be best if you go. You're the best prepared of us to deal with reanimated things.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel holds off going down.

"Perhaps the scout can lure the skeleton up here. We have more room to surround it."









*OOC:*


Cast Shield of Faith on bait (Audra or Megan), and Bless.  Can we have a map of the stairs and the visible part of the level below before we decide to go down or try and lure the foe up to us?






[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 18, 2011)

Megan fishes out her hand mirror and uses it to take a look at what's around the corner.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

The corridor from door down to the other end is 60 feet long and 10 feet wide. The stairs comprise 25 feet of that length and descend a total of about 15 feet to the level of the corridor and doors. At the end on the right, is another short 10 foot wide corridor. So chapel door, stairs going 25 feet east and 15 feet down, corridor 35 feet east beyond that, and a quick turn at the end going south ten feet to big metal doors. And a rather strong looking skeleton waiting by the big metal doors.

With a mirror and standing at the bottom of the stairs, Megan can just make out around the bend a set of big metal doors and a well armored and armed skeleton just in front of them.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*



Artur Hawkwing said:


> Buy you a drink when we get back to Venza?




The half-orc chuckles as he cracks his own neck to loosen up for the fight, and nods. "Aye, lass, I think we should get good and knackered after all this roaming we've been doing."


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 18, 2011)

Megan swaps out her slicer on her primary hand to her light mace. She then whispers to the group, "Corridor 30 ft long 10 ft wide. Skeleton champion at big metal doors near end of corridor. I have a feeling it's not going to chase after us."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 18, 2011)

_Audra shakes her head._

Given the amount of noise up here, I guess that it is still there on guard means that it wasn't quite enough noise to wake the dead.

_She groans a little at her own joke._

Okay, so how do we attack this thing? Come on, Temple girl, this is finally your chance to really lay it out.

_Her glance flicks over to Megan, and then back to Ariel, waiting for the strategy._









*OOC:*


I hope that Megan's mirror doesn't have the little words "Objects in this mirror may be closer than they appear" on it...


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Has it been an hour since I cast Mage Armor at the start of the dungeon, or can I assume that mage armor is still in effect?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I doubt more that 10-15 rounds has passed since we descended.  We haven't done anything except talk, listen at a few doors, and deal with the mold.






Ariel considers and puts the Shield of Faith on Audra.

"Let's find out if the skeleton will in fact chase us or not. I can cast a _Sound Burst_ from the corner, using the mirror to peek and see if it will come after me. If not, then I can cast _Doom_."

"If we must, myself and the centaur in front, then the monks follow in the second rank to leap-frog past us after I use my _Burning Hands_ spell.  We will have to change off and shift around to take advantage of our numbers."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk nods and takes up the indicated position for the fight ahead.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 19, 2011)

Veniarus has Kalius take the position that has been indicated for him to take and in turn Veniarus takes the rear most position so that he is out of harms way when the fighting begins but where he can still see the fight if need be.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 19, 2011)

_Audra eyes Ariel, feeling a tad different but not sure what just happened. Rather than question, she nods and takes her position in the group behind Ariel, whom she would have an easier time clearing than the Centaur if matters came to it._









*OOC:*


Fit has hit the shan at work, so my posting might be a little more erratic than usual the next few days. But I will do my best to get a post in when I can. Next post I'll try to do a statblock for her.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 20, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Assuming Megan is not objecting.






Ariel moves down the stairs to begin her plan.

"Helina's justice and guidance be with us."


[sblock=Actions]Move to I22.
Cast Doom (Will DC 14 Save)
Cast Sound Burst; Sound Burst (1d8=5) (Fort Save DC15 to avoid stunned)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ariel moves forward to cast her spells and ... nothing happens. Neither of the spells seem to even reach the target, and there isn't even a burst of sound. You rapidly get the impression that Thomas may have forgotten some rather crucial details.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 20, 2011)

Noticing the lack of an effect to Ariel's spells Veniarus quickly casts his own spell and in turn attempts to recall any spells or effects that may enact an effect such as this while surveying the surrounding area.









*OOC:*


I have a feeling I know what just happened, I hope to the gods that I am wrong, seeing as how Kalius is still here I can't figure how I could be right unless the effect doesn't extend to the stairs, but oh well.

I cast detect magic and survey the surrounding area's as well as use Knowledge (Arcana) and Spellcraft to attempt to discern what is going on here. I do not have Kalius take any actions however as I don't want to have him dispelled unless absolutely necessary.







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

You think the skeleton probably has a permanent anti-magic field around him.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 20, 2011)

"Well we are screwed. Wish our employer's had thought to inform us about the anti-magic field in here." Veniarus says to the others.

[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

The half-orc frowns. "Well, then, sounds like we have to kill this thing the old fashioned way. New idea: If Audra and I can pin the bugger, you folks can help us pummel it 'til we grind its bones, aye?"









*OOC:*


Might as well try out that Improved Grapple feat, I suppose... 







[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* unarmed
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Description in the Pathfinder SRD isn't very clear. It says a Dispell Magic effect will not return an Eidolon to it's home plane. but I am not certain if an Anti-magic field is considered a dispell magic effect or not. So the question is would a dispell magic field return Kalius to his home plane or not?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd probably treat it the same as other summoned creatues in an anti-magic field. It temporarily disappears while in the anti-magic field, but reappears in the same spot when the field moves or is removed.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 20, 2011)

"Whelp folks, looks like Kalius and I are going to be more or less useless for this fight unless you guys can lure the skeleton outside of the anti-magic field. Otherwise all my spells and summoned creatures including Kalius will be dispelled as soon as they enter the Anti-magic field." Veniarus explains to the others in the group.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I am not going to just accept the handcuffs the DM is putting on us just yet. If we just charge down there, it will be a boring fight with our monks doing all the work in the cramped quarters.






Ariel holds up a hand to stop Audra from doing anything rash.

"Let us try a few more things.  If they don't work on the creature, then we can return topside, rest and prepare properly for tomorrow.  I have other spells that can help."

She sends a wave of position energy washing down the hallway.  The divine energy is not necessary magical and might get through the creature's defenses.

If channeling energy doesn't have an effect, she goes upstairs and retrieves a rock.  She casts a light spell on it and tosses it to the spot right in front of the skeleton to see how close it gets before the anti-magic field causes the spell to fizzle.

[sblock=Actions]Knowledge Religion (1d20+6=25) to see if she can learn anything new about this skeleton.
Use Channel Positive Energy (2d6=6) to damage undead; Will DC 14 Save for half[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration,Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Channel Energy won't work. Only Extraordinary Abilities will breach an Antimagic Field unfortunately.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


It can be as boring or as fun as you make it. Despite the anti-magic field, you still have multilple tactics to choose from. I've given them to you, you just have to remember them and use them. Also, remember, it hampers the skeleton as much as it does you.







Neither the light, nor the positive energy make it to the skeleton, as they both get suppressed about 10 feet from it.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


does the skeleton seem to react at all to the rock being thrown in front of it?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


It does notice the rock when it lands on the ground. A little bit of further help: it's primary weapon appears to be a polearm or spear of some kind. Also, you can tell it knows you're there; it's just not bothered by your presence yet.


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk pulls his clinking backpack off again. 

"If we want to hurt the thing afore Audra and I try to pin it, sure'n some o' these bottles of whatnot ought to hurt it?" he offers, opening the bag to reveal the acid, alchemist's fire, and remaining bottle of liquid ice.









*OOC:*


Since they're all listed under standard goods and services, not magical items, I believe they're immune to anti-magic, yes?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


You are correct. Alchemical items are not magical.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the absence folks. When you get congressmen breathing down your neck in an election year, you have to move fast to keep them from snowballing. With luck this will be the last of that sort of issue.







_Audra starts to move forward, fist clinched, to be stopped by Ariel's arm. When Ariel goes upstairs she glares at their boney opponent, but she holds her place, watching time and again as efforts fail to provide too much, though now that she's an idea how far away the things protection runs she starts thinking. She quirks an eyebrow at Saktouk, listening to the clinking sound and eying his pack with interest._

Can't hurt to try. Warn us before you lob anything at him though, so we can be ready. If nothing else, we can try to pound the marrow out of his bones.

_While the alchemy item is being chosen, Audra takes a good look at the walls to either side, checking the stone work, how they are held together and the like, assuming the walls aren't just hard earth._


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel thinks about things for several moments after observing the various effects that have been seen.  

Finally coming to a conclusion she says, "We are going to have to maximize the effects of our splash weapons. We only have so many of them."

"That means we need to use them when the skeleton is not under cover nor engaged in close melee combat with our monks.  This will require careful coordination and cooperation."

"Megan and I are the best at ranged combat, we might as well do that sort of fighting. As long as we are outside of the anti-magic field we can use my goddess's blessing."

"Audra, if you can stun the creature, take away its polearm."

"Saktouk, I don't recommend the grappling unless you want to fight it all by yourself.  I will only make things harder for the rest of us.  Will your elemental fist work?  Use the fire, not the cold as it won't work too well against undead."

"If it will not follow us out of the field, then our monks can always retreat and I can heal you before you return to the fray."

She puts the longspear away and pulls out her two flasks of holy water.









*OOC:*


We have 5 flasks of Acid and Alchemist's Fire





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 2 flasks of holy water
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration,Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk shakes his head. "My elemental fist draws on magical energies," the monk says. "I don't expect it'll fare any better in that nasty field. But are we better off tossing all these nasty bottles at once?"









*OOC:*


Elemental Fist is a SU ability, and he gave up stunning fist to get it, so if you don't want him grappling and you don't want him throwing things, it's unlikely he's going to be of any use to your plan.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


It occurs to you that him having a reach weapon might actually be a good thing for you, as it forces him to put just enough distance between him and you that the alchemical weapons can be used effectively.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=5809]jk[/MENTION]asen; Your fists are lethal weapons (bludgeoning damage as well) and your monk fills the tank role.   Mechanically, I fail to see the advantage of grappling our one opponent vs. your monk just pummeling him.  I don't think the rest of us can help very effectively in that scenario.  But, if I am wrong, go ahead. 

BTW, my character is talking IC and she doesn't know the same things I do as a player.  Thus the intentional use of a Channel Energy even though I knew it would probably not work and asking about the nature of the Elemental Fists.  So, if you reply in OOC comments, she cannot reply to them in return.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 23, 2011)

"Ariel, it occurs to me that it is unlikely that the elemental nature of our Monk's fists will work in an antimagic field. It would require something extraordinary, such as the breath of a dragon or a dwarf's darkvision to remain active while within an antimagic field. If you take my meaning. In other words things obtained through training of ones mind or body and which are either supernatural or magical in nature are likely not to work in this field. Where as things which are inherent to the nature of one's existence on the other hand will probably work within the field." Veniarus attempts as best he can to explain how an antimagic field works for those not well versed in arcane lore. Veniarus stops to take a few moments breath and ponder a few things and then says "May I also suggest that fighting this thing inside of the antimagic field may actually be to our benefit?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel frowns at the comments, but nods acceptance. 

She asks, "What do you mean that it is to our advantage to fight the thing inside the anti-magic field?  Skeletons don't use magic normally and our buffing spells get nullified."


"Saktouk, I was not suggesting we throw the flasks all at once."
 
"Though, I am wondering if the field will stay with the creature or just the location. Shall we experiment?  If we lob one and damage it, it might not follow all the way up stairs.  Perhaps it will remain tethered like a chained up dog and we can deal with it from range quite easily."









*OOC:*


Out-smarting a skeleton with no Int score should be easy. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 2 flasks of holy water
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration,Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am going to go out on a limb here and just assume my character has at least a passing knowledge of Liches due to having studied the Arcane Arts. I mean I figure he would at least be aware of the existence of Undead Arcane Spellcasters in passing... If the DM judges this is knowledge that requires a skill check to know, I will gladly roll one.







"Ariel, you have better knowledge of the undead than I due to your training in Religious Studies. However surely you are not naive enough to automatically assume that all skeleton based undead are created equal? I am sure you are at least aware of the fact that there are sentient undead out there, and even some created with the ability to cast spells? I mean this undead wouldn't make a very good tomb guardian if it mindlessly killed everyone who entered the tomb now would it?" Veniarus asks Ariel as quietly as he can while still being audible enough for his friends to hear him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shrugs and softly replies to Veniarus, "True, there are sentient ones, however I don't believe this is one of them.  But, it could have some well-thought out instructions from the necromancer that placed it here."

"Perhaps we should consult Thomas to find out more information and tackle this tomorrow.  There is no reason we have to do this today."









*OOC:*


I speak with the knowledge that she rolled a 25 on Knowledge Religion against this skeleton in particular.  Since the DM did not reveal any special powers, it must be the standard Skelly template.  Right, SS21? If that is not the case, I might need to edit her reply.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 20 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, +2AC Natural Armor, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 2 flasks of holy water
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 2/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration,Sound Burst, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 23, 2011)

"I suppose that is possible. However I would question why an ordinary skeleton has an antimagic field around it in the first place unless it has some means of taking advantage of it's placement in said field. In otherwords I figure it must have some non-magical traits that a standard skeleton does not have. Otherwise placing a standard non-magical skeleton inside of such a field would make little sense." Veniarus explains to the others.









*OOC:*


Correct my memory if it is faulty in some way, but didn't Thomas' father, or was it the other elder of that family, say that the skeleton in question was a "Skeletal Champion"? 

Technically speaking Perrin, your probably right, the skeleton likely doesn't have any magical abilities. Though that doesn't change the fact of how screwed we are if we go ahead with the current plan of combat actions.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can tell you right now, it is a skeletal champion (you were told this when you were told about the skeleton), so it does have some intelligence, and while it does not have magical powers, you can tell that the equipment looks to be well made and very possibly magical based on what you've heard of Thomas's father and what Thomas remembered about the skeletal guardian, who actually knew how to accomplish something other than get drunk and make stupid bets.







Deciding go the the Broken Log to consult with Nathaniel and Adolfo, the party leaves the chapel for the time being, closing the outside door behind them in order to discourage squatters. When you come back empty handed, they are curious, and when you tell them what you found, Nathanial just groans, "What a surprise. The drunken lout forgot the most critical piece of information. I'm going to wring his neck when I get back, I don't care what my father says. As for the field itself, it's probably attached to the skeleton; anything else would be too easy for my late great uncle to have devised." Adolfo listens quietly before offering this bit of advice, "You should use the reach weapon against it; after it attacks, the three of you who plan on throwing will have a clear shot, with the two monks up front waiting until after that to move forward in a solid wall, and once more secure it's attention. Even if it intelligent, it's still going to be unable to escape that tactic without putting itself in a far worse position that would allow it to be surrounded. Of course there may be other ways of fighting it as well, but that is the one that comes to mind."









*OOC:*


Pardon the DM nudge, but I just thought I'd point out that there is at least one way to fight this without it being a complete wipeout. You have to remember that the hallway constricts it's tactics as much as the antimagic field constricts yours. Instead of focusing on your weaknesses, take note of it's weaknesses.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Am I correct in assuming the reach weapon you reference in your post is Kalius' lucerne hammer? If so then I don't think that Kalius will be able to get close enough to the skeleton to use it without disapearing, and correct me if I am wrong, but can anyone else in the party use the Lurcerne Hammer without penalty?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


No, the party was able to see that the skeletal champion's primary weapon was a longspear. He also had on nice full plate, and a cloak.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for my long absence. Work and school have been killing me. But I guess combat hasn't happened yet? Is the tactic to pommel it with bottles of range weapon while our monks pommel away?


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk shrugs. "I'm nae a tactician; the monks are a more straightforward lot. My only plan was to try to pin the beastie down so the rest o' you could pummel the thing," he says, then jabs a thumb to Adolfo to indicate his suggestion as he says, "But that one sounds a might more tactically sound. Not to mention it lets me get out o' the grip of an undead beastie."

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]: I thought I did answer IC: Saktouk said he didn't think his elemental fists would fare any better than the rest of the magic. My OOC comment was only meant to clarify what I was trying to say in character; I find I can sometimes unintentionally confuse matters in my attempts to 'translate' crunch into IC speech, so when I reference rules content, I try to use the actual crunch OOC to make sure I'm being clear (my assumption being that the characters if not the players would understand my 'translated to common' version IC). 

My secondary comment was also an attempt on my part to clarify the plan, since I, the player, understand it to be to try to disarm the skeleton / get in an elemental punch if it was possible, then have the most dextrous characters throw splash weapons. Given that, I didn't see how Saktouk would be tactically helpful _to that specific scenario_ without his elemental punch:  he doesn't have spring attack that would let him close to melee and then get out of the way of splashes. SS21's point re: the creature retreating for reach range hadn't occurred to me.

As to the grappling, it was never my intent to have Saktouk try to solo anything. He'd get his butt handed to him. However, grappling gives severe Dex and attack penalties to the parties involved, and if Saktouk managed a Pin there would be even more. My only idea was to try to take similar advantage to what we used in the Ankheg fight, and use grappling to make the skeleton easier for the others to hit (I believe there's no melee penalty for attacking into a grapple in Pathfinder. I could be wrong about that). One maneuver that could make the sole enemy universally easier for everyone else to hit seemed like a viable option given our restrictions. And, as SS21 suggested, was meant to take advantage of a remaining strength (Saktouk's Improved Grapple feat) and exploit a weakness of the skeleton (there's only one of it, so Saktouk doesn't have to worry about being attacked from outside the grapple).

But, as Saktouk said IC, the NPC suggested modifications seem just as viable and don't depend on the lowest-level character's abilities.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 24, 2011)

"Mister Nathaniel, I believe that there is one important piece of information that we are still lacking. That is the inherent strengths and weaknesses of this particular skeleton. The strengths of being able to attack at a distance aside and being proficient in arms and armor, there has to be some other reason for placing this skeleton inside of an antimagic field. I believe I heard someone mention that this is a Skeletal Champion? What exactly does that mean? What Strengths and weaknesses does that type of skeleton have?" Veniarus asks the man who is supposedly in charge of this particular part of the expedition.









*OOC:*


Something tells me Ariel did not roll high enough to get all the information regarding a skeletal champion for some reason.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


In this case, it's just a smarter and stronger than average skeleton with really nice equipment, which as I have already pointed out, is constrained in its tactics due to your numbers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Tired of listening to Veniarus babble on and on and on without having anything new to say, Ariel just ignores him and heads topside.

After reporting in, Ariel is not interested in Adolfo's unsolicited advice and leaves before he gets started, having more important things to do than listen to him and Veniarus.

Since they are taking their time to deal with this quest, Ariel decides to go purchase some more holy water. 

_Ten more should be enough, I think.  _

She remarks to any of her companions that followed, "It is the most cost effective solution and we don't have to worry about hurting our grappling monk is he gets splashed."

"With enough, we can pelt the skeleton from distance and keep falling back if it pursues."

She heads off to her room to consult with Helina on the spells she will memorize for tomorrow's battle.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 2 flasks of holy water
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 24, 2011)

_Audra considers the discussion, her chin resting on her fist, elbow resting on knee as she sits nearby. She speaks without lifting her head, which looks kinda amusing._

So we have a smart, well equipped skeleton guarding two large metal doors. Megan said the hallway is about ten feet long where he is. Looked to be about that tall. We didn't try the direct approach, but I wonder if we just asked to go by if he would let us?

_She licks her lips, having to this point resisted even a glass of wine. The short lived smile hits follows, then is replaced by a line of concentration._

The walls looked like they were worked, but there did appear to be spots for hand holds and foot holds, not ideal but workable. But, we know this anti-magic field goes 10 feet in front of him. I wonder if it goes up over him, too? Though that spear looked like it would hurt rather badly if it got into a person. Maybe using the wall, we might could get one or two of us, Sautouk and myself perhaps, behind him. That means he would have to turn to confront us and expose his back to you guys attacks. He isn't equipped ideally to face us in close quarters, especially if one of us is able to hold his attention and able to not get skewered. If we splash him down with acid first, not so sure I want to punch or kick him. I could use the nunchucks, or maybe even that axe I have. There's just one thing I don't understand about all of this, maybe someone can answer it. If the field is anti-magic, and we assume the guardian was reanimated via necromancy, how is he still able to be moving around and be reanimated in there?

_She shifts after finishing, using the opposite knee, elbow and fist to prop her head up. She asks the question in a general fashion, though one person who could likely answer the question is gone, having retreated upstairs to consult with her Goddess._


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

The half-orc monk facepalms.

"All those vials around, an' I up and forgot I bought three o' the holy water when you lot told me we'd be up against a skelly"









*OOC:*


And here I'm using Saktouk to take the blame for my own sieve-brain. 3 flasks of holy water to add to the splashy arsenal, and I seem to recall he did that when everyone else was stocking up on some, as well, so there may be a fair amount already.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 24, 2011)

somewhat unsatisfied with the answers he gets, but not willing to argue the matter further, Veniarus eventually makes his way to the shops in the area in hopes to find some equipment that may aid the group in the coming battles. First on his list is a weapon that is better suited than anything he currently has at his disposal to fighting a skeleton. Then after that he decides it best to pick up some some alchemical concoctions himself just in case.









*OOC:*


going to buy the following:

1x Morning Star - 8 gp, 6 lb
2x Alchemical Fire Flasks - 40 gp, 2 lb

And stowing my Dagger and Crossbow on Kalius' person so as to reduce my carrying capacity by 8 lb so as to allow room for the new gear.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 25, 2011)

Megan makes sure she had a good supper with wine before she turn in. All this talk about tactics. Tomorrow, I'll smash it to bits and show everyone that a skeleton is just a skeleton.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 25, 2011)

You are able to secure further implements of war to deal with the beast before turning in. You are also able to find someone to remove any Con damage still remaining, with Nathaniel volunteering to pick up the bill. By midmorning the next day, you once more stand at the top of the stairs looking at the hallway with the skeleton still there, still unbothered by your renewed presence.

[sblock=map and combat information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ariel 30/30 hp
 Audra 20/20 hp
 Kalius 20/20 hp
Megan 38/38 hp
Saktouk 21/21 hp
Veniarus 16/16 hp

Skeletal Champion[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 25, 2011)

"So what's the plan again? We throw the holy waters then charge it? I would like to get to the other side of it if I can and flank it with the monks."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel casts her _Blessing _of Helina to provide everyone a morale boost.  Then she infuses herself with some _Divine Favor_ and _Guidance_. 

The warmaiden replies to Megan's question by stepping forward saying, "We first throw one and see what happens. If it comes after me we throw more flasks and retreat to see if it follows."

"We gang up on it upstairs then.  Otherwise we can return to repeat the process after it goes back to its position guarding the door."

Once the corner of the hallway is no longer in the way, Ariel throws her flask right at the skeleton's torso.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* Move to H25
*Standard Action:* Ranged touch attack; Holy water (1d20+8=16,  2d4+3=8)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Bless (+1 Att), Divine Favor (+2 Att/dmg), Guidance (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & flask of holy water
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

As Ariel casts her many spells, Saktouk pulls out two of his three flasks of holy water, one for each hand, ready to throw them if the skeleton should move toward them.









*OOC:*


Edit: clarifying: pulling out two flasks to maintain some action economy, but obviously Saktouk can only ready to throw one at a time.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ariel is barely able to get off the stairs and the skeleton is bearing down on her. She manages to get one step beyond that before she has a longspear stop her dead in her tracks, and only a last minute deflection from the shield keeps the spear from cutting straight through her armor. The flask of holy water launches from the warmaiden's hand a second later, landing a direct hit at point blank range, causing it's eyes to glow bright red with anger.









*OOC:*


Updated map will come when I get home. For now, updated positions are Ariel is in H24 and inside the antimagic field and the skeleton is in H26 (with 8 damage (moderately wounded).


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekoric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk seems to perk up as the skeleton finally moves, even moreso as its bones hiss under the holy water.

"Water bombs away!" he calls out gleefully, lobbing one of his flasks. As it arcs through the air, he draws forth his third to keep both hands with holy water at the ready.

[sblock=actions]Standard: Throw Holy Water. Do reach weapons increase the 'in melee' range inasmuch as ranged attacks are concerned? It wouldn't seem so, especially since we aren't actually all that concerned about hitting other melee parties since Holy Water has no effect on them. I didn't add it to the following roll, then, though of course GM has final say:

Ranged touch attack (+1 Bless, -2 range) holy water vs. skeleton; damage (1d20+2=12, 2d4=6)

Move action: retrieve holy water. Saktouk now has one in each hand (though the joy of monkiness means he can still make normal melee attacks if he has to.  ).[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* Bless (+1 attacks and saves vs. fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Holy Water x2
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 25, 2011)

The bomb just barely manages to get past the skeleton's armor as it is too busy trying to stop and fully protect itself after it's charge.









*OOC:*


Skeletal Champion 14 damage (appears significantly hurt, the full plate prevents precise determination of the condition of the bones underneath)


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 25, 2011)

Megan steps forward (to I23) and lobs her own flask of holy water.








*OOC:*


Not sure a 11 is going to cut it, but it might still do splash dmg?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just posting anyway. Throwing things wouldn't do any better, other than the damage from the liquid itself. So...







_Audra has been very quiet since being totally ignored the previous night, though showing no agitation. She follows silently, walking to the bottom step where she can perform rear guard, if you will, for Ariel as she moves to lob the first salvo. She is taken aback at the speed of the champion as it very quickly, for something in such heavy armor, crosses the distance and attempts to skewer Ariel. She lets out a breath she didn't realize she was holding when the spear is blocked. The second missile is lobbed in, splashing the skeleton, to effect Audra cannot tell._

So much for that plan.

_She hits the floor at the base of the steps and moves up next to Ariel, pulling her right arm back, she steps up and takes a swing at the boney opponent._

[sblock=ooc]20 foot move to I24, to Ariel's immediate right, which puts her in range to attack the SC. One big right hand attack, and yes, I am aware this thing will be difficult to drop.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 16 Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Current Weapon:
Unarmed Attack (Lethal): Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special: Bludgeon, FoB +2/+2
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! OH, no! 1 whole point of damage....


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


What weapon are you using, Audra?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mini Stats show unarmed strike, the classic bludgeoning weapon of the Monk


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


You would actually have to move to I25 to hit it as it has as longspear, so is 10 feet away from Ariel. Do you still want to do this? You will draw an AOO.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 26, 2011)

Kalius hands Veniarus his Crossbow and Quiver. Veniarus quickly loads the Crossbow with a bolt and takes aim. Though not wanting to fire into a melee just at the moment he waits for a better opportunity to do so.









*OOC:*


Not sure if handing the crossbow and loading it will take all my actions for the round, but since Kalius cannot engage the skeleton, I think this is all my actions for this round at least.







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)
*Secondary Weapon:* Morning Star, +1 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 26, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You would actually have to move to I25 to hit it as it has as longspear, so is 10 feet away from Ariel. Do you still want to do this? You will draw an AOO.












*OOC:*


do I want her skewered? Nope. Is it still what she would do? Yep. So she provokes an AoO. Although as a Monk, attacking unarmed, she still is considered Armed for purposes of AoO. Just for the record.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's not the unarmed part that draws the AoO, it's the passing through the longspear range that does.







Megan's toss doesn't make it to the skeleton as it is able to deflect it back to Ariel with it's spear, allowing it avoid even splash damage, but that sets up Audra to get by without getting skewered, though the skeleton does try, and land a surprisingly solid hit. It withdraws back around the corner to force any throwers to take a penalty or be in range of it's spear.









*OOC:*


Skeletal Champion now in J28, 20 damage. The party is up.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we get an updated map please?


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk rushes forward along the wall, recognizing that the same corner which blocks his throws will also make it harder for the skeleton to use its weapon to best effect. Unfortunately, once he gets into position, the orc's kick goes wide.

"Bollocks. Well, hello to ya mister bones. How be ye today?" he says in an attempt to cover his blunder.

[sblock=actions]Move: to I28, provoking AoO at I26. If I understand cover rules right, Saktouk gets +4 AC vs that, however, from the corner. so, AC 19 vs the AoO. Fingers crossed.

Standard: Unarmed attack. Can't imagine this hits:

Unarmed attack; damage (1d20+5=12, 1d6+4=6)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Saktouk Bekloric
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +7  (Darkvision 60')
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 21 Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *

* Special: +2 grapple checks / defend from grapple

*Fort:* +4 (+6 vs poison & drugs, +8 vs alcohol)
*Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5 

*Conditions in Effect:* none (bless countered by anti-magic)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Holy Water x2
*Shuriken:* 20/20 Remaining

*Elemental Fist:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Got ninja'd and missed that it retreated. 






Ariel pursues the skeleton behind Saktouk.

The warmaiden is determined, "By Helina, you shall return to the ground where your bones belong!"

She reaches the corner and smashes the second flask of holy water into the creature's torso.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking*Move Action:* Move to I27 & Draw morningstar to offhand
* Standard Action:* Ranged touch attack; Holy Water (1d20+6=13, 2d4+1=6)
*Free Action:* Switch morningstar to right hand.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & morningstar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Saktouk is able to use the corner to help avoid the spear blow as he moves forward, but is unable to connect with his own attack. Ariel's second throw bounces off the front plate of the armor and ends up smashing against the wall by Saktouk, splashing both him and the skeleton.





Skeletal Champion 21 damage









*OOC:*


Megan, Audra, and Venarius left to go this round.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 26, 2011)

Megan moves forward, drawing her light mace and dog slicer as she closes in and attack.








*OOC:*


Megan should start at I23, from my last post. She will move in a straight line then down to J29, 30 ft of movement.














*OOC:*


Take that bludgeoning dmg!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Megan is able to get in position and get a clean shot, but is unable to get the impact of her mace all the way through the full plate.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I'm doing this right, if I'm not let me know and I will reconsider my options. Not used to this stealthy, dexy type







_Audra thinks she plants her right hand square in the things face, and does, but pulls her hand back shaking it. She stands there watching it retreat, watching Saktouk and Ariel pursue. They stop, she assumes the skeleton does too. She moves behind Ariel and Saktouk, pulling her cold iron handaxe from her belt and finds the two of them standing toe to toebones with the skeleton. She considers the situation a moment and, remembering the spear passing very near her during her last attempt to hurt it, she decides to go in low, tucking her shoulder and rolling around Saktouk to come up beside him. Instead of standing, she stays in the crouch afforded her by the tumble and takes a swipe at the skeleton with her handaxe._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +2
AC: 16 Touch: 16 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +2 CMD: 18 Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will +6
Current Weapon:
Handaxe, Cold Iron: Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x3, Special: Slashing Damage
[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dude, I rolled a 16! Sun, do you mean the attack deals no dmg or Megan missed? I seriously need to get into flanking position to use sneak attack.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Veniarus moves into a position where he can fire at the skeleton with his crossbow, and attempts to take careful aim. Knowing he risks hurting his friends if he isn't careful he aims a little high so as to avoid hitting them, and fires.

Kalius in the mean time moves closer as well, making sure to stay out of range of the Antimagic field.









*OOC:*


Going to take the -4 penalties to my attack roll in an attempt to hit the creature with a ranged attack.

Going to move Veniarus to position H-26. And I would like Kalius to move to the nearest free space that he can move to that is outside of the antimagic field.

Also included in the map, I don't suppose you can include the outline of the anitmagic field? Or would that be asking too much?







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)
*Secondary Weapon:* Morning Star, +1 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 27, 2011)

You literally have the skeleton backed into a corner as you swarm it. It plans on going down fighting though as it lands a solid jab on Audra with it's spear.

[sblock=map and combat information]





Ariel 30/30 hp
 Audra 9/20 hp
 Kalius 20/20 hp
Megan 38/38 hp
Saktouk 21/21 hp
Veniarus 16/16 hp

 Skeletal Champion (AC: 24; Touch: 11) 25 damage+[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Just realized I initially added his touch AC wrong, so Megan's holy water from the previous round did hit (go ahead and roll damage). My apologies. The party is up.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Since that single attack did more than half her HP damage, do I need to make a roll for that?















*OOC:*


UPDATE: Never mind. Answered my own question. When I remember I'm at home I have the pdf right here. Minimum damage 50 points. Got it.  Will post for her manana.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Veniarus moves so that he can see the skeleton and takes aim with his Crossbow. He knows it is unlikely that he will be able to hit the creature but if he can just get lucky then he might have a small chance of doing some damage to the creature. Veniarus pulls back the trigger of the bow and fires.

Meanwhile Kalius says to Ariel "Hey mind if I have some of that Holy Water? All Master Veniarus and I have is Alchemist's Fire." As he comes up  next to the Warrior Priestess. He hopes that between the two of them they can cause serious damage to the Undead creature.









*OOC:*


Move Kalius to H-27, and Veniarus to H-28







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)
*Secondary Weapon:* Morning Star, +1 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 27, 2011)

Mace and dog slicer in hang, Megan takes a step toward the door (K29) and proceeds do her best to hurt the undead guardian.








*OOC:*


Sun, how come the mace didn't do any dmg from before? It does bludgeoning dmg. I also, I am not sure if any of these atks hit.[/occ]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


The attack roll was 23, his AC is 24.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ahhh...thanks for the clarification. On that note, I recommend more holy waters and perhaps even a grapple.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I might have a better chance of being useful here if I drop back and lob stuff. In melee against that kind of AC I can only hit on a Crit. Someone wants to hand me a bottle of HW I can lob it in there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel keeps her cover at the corner.

The warmaiden replies, "No time to hand you a flask, I am busy throwing them."

Drawing out another flask, she throws it at the skeleton and it breaks on the platemail to burn the skeleton's bones underneath.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Switch morningstar to right hand
*Move Action:* Draw flak of holy water
* Standard Action:* Ranged touch attack; Holy Water (1d20+2=12, 2d4+1=6) - Includes penalty for melee with Megan
*Free Action:* Switch morningstar to right hand.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & morningstar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 27, 2011)

_Audra is caught crouched but leaning in from the swing of her handaxe as the skeleton drops back into the corner. She allows herself a second to check on the situation, where her companions are, a moment that proves costly as the retreating skeleton strikes at her at her most vulnerable moment. She catches the movement from the side of her eye and attempts to avoid the incoming strike, but in a crouch position, her center of balance momentarily out of alignment, her attempt to dive aside keeps her from being impaled, but the tip of the nasty looking spear still finds her flesh through her clothing, her movement causing the tip to leave a nasty gash from just below her right shoulder, down her side almost to her hip. Stunned and momentarily disoriented, Audra doesn't pursue the skeleton, but drops back into the corner behind her, shaking her head and looking where her left hand has clamped over where the tip originally entered her body, just below her armpit, and eying the long slice and the blood beginning to well up there. While it looks bad, she seems satisfied that it isn't a terminal wound. By the time she gets herself reoriented to what is going on in front of her, she sees her companions have the skeleton backed into the corner and have surrounded it. She leans against the wall, pulls her hand away from the entry point, wiping blood on her shirt and looks back toward the stairs, assigning herself to rear guard._









*OOC:*


Will keep an eye on things, boring stuff with Ariel slamming holy water repeatedly into the skeleton will end soon, considering the amount of damage she's piling on.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

The water from Ariel's latest bomb oozes through the cracks in the fine armor, and with a sizzle, you see the skeleton drop to the ground in a heap. As it does, the items the skeleton is wearing seem to become a little bit brighter. A detect magic reveals the spear, armor, and cloak to all be magical. In front of you, the iron doors are plain with a handle on each door and a small keyhole on the right door by the handle.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 5 Skeletal Champion Guardian 1200 xp total/240 xp each

Treasure
+1 Longspear, +1 Full Plate, +1 Cloak of Resistance[/sblock]

[sblock=leveling]Audra can level now.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assume you meant that to be 240 XP Each not total?


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 28, 2011)

Megan sifts through the skeletal remains to see if the champion carried a key to the door. If it does, she then proceeds to check then open the door. If no key is found, she checks then try to lock pick the door.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I take it the anti-magic field is gone.





 Ariel picks up the magical longspear, figuring that it will be useful for now.  She puts away her shield and morningstar.

The warmaiden says proudly, "That was not so hard.  We just had to forget complicated and use the right weapons."

"Let me deal with your wound, Audra."

She sends a wave of divine healing energy radiating outwards to wash over the wounded monk.

Ariel waits for Megan to search for traps and try to open the apparently locked door.

[sblock=Actions]Channel Energy (2d6=11)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


There is a chance that the door will actually NOT be locked. In that case, after careful checking, Megan will just open the door.







Pardon my memory, gang, but is our mission just to defeat the skeleton? Are we suppose to do something else?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Your job is actually to retrieve certain family heirlooms and papers from the vault, which you do have a key for. Thomas was able to remember that detail at least. Everything else left in the vault is yours to keep. And yes, the antimagic field faded with the magic that was holding the skeleton together.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


In that case...






After letting her companions examine the champion's gear, Megan inserts the key into the keyhole, turns it, and pulls the doors open...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2011)

You turn the key and hear a definite click behind the iron doors. As you open the doors, a set of stone doors behind them slides into the wall in perfect synch. Looking past the doors, you see a treasure vault. Shelves and chests fill the room, though if the shelves are any indication, the room has little left in it except for the random coin, gem, and other odds and ends.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 29, 2011)

"Well well! So this what my first vault looks like!" Megan exclaims as she walks into the vault and takes the scene in. "Not the richest room I'll stumble upon in my life time, I am sure, but there's always something special about that first time."

The half elve turns to her companions. "Let's get what we're here for first, then pack the rest of this place up."


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*









*OOC:*


Sorry for the disappearance, guys. Company in town has been taking more of my time than I thought, and we're heading out of town with our visitors for the weekend... 







Having found himself rattled by the mobile skeleton when he got so close to it, Saktouk finally regains his composure and moves into the room once Megan has cleared the door of traps. He turns his darkvision to the room, trying to scan it for the artifacts they've been sent for...









*OOC:*


Perception (1d20+7=23)


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel follows Megan and Saktouk into the vault. She looks carefully around, wondering why someone would set a guardian to protect something practically empty.

The warmaiden remarks, "Maybe someone looted it already?  Or perhaps there is a secret door or hidden compartment."

[sblock=Actions]Searching around, Take 20 on Perception +5 for 25 result[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 29, 2011)

Veniarus and Kalius both help the group search the area, hoping to find anything that may be of use to the party as well as the documents that the group was sent here to find.









*OOC:*


Going to use Perception for both Kalius and Veniarus in the form of an Aid Another for Ariel's search of the room.







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 16 // Current: 16
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* Light Crossbow, Loaded, +3 (1d8)
*Secondary Weapon:* Morning Star, +1 (1d8)

*Summon Monster:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 2/3 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease[/sblock][sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (12 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*Hit Points: *20 // Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon:* Lucerne Hammer, +5 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +0 (1d6+1)[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 29, 2011)

Megan nods at Ariel's suggestion, "That's a good thought. Maybe there's more than it seems. Let's take a closer look." With that, she proceeds to stuff her elf ears with her hands, close her eyes, and dance around in circles.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Before we go any further, does anyone else object if I take the Cloak of Resistance +1?


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 29, 2011)

"What was that Veniarus? I CAN'T HEAR YOU!?" shouts Megan as her dance confuses all her senses.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2011)

As you search, it occurs to those that were at the dinner meeting in Tritower that they have probably met the looter.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


meh. Okay I will post an in character request because you asked for one \/\/ilhem.







Veniarus, after he is done searching, goes back to where they left the magic items that the skeleton had, and looks them over. Ariel had already claimed the spear. The Full Plate Armor would be of little use to either himself or Kalius. But the Cloak, now that would be of some use to him. Veniarus says "Does anyone mind if I take the Cloak from what remains of the Skeletons belongings?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the absence guys. Boss came to my office with emergency project. We got it knocked out and after that, I had to finish my own stuff in an hour. Weekends are never strong for me for posting, but as we seem to be rolling right along, I'll get something up. Drawing on the fact Audra was at the dinner...







_Audra nods to Ariel as she keeps her eyes down the hallway toward the stairs._

Right weapon always helps. And knowing how to use it.

_She closes her eyes, sadly having become some what accustomed to the feeling of the wave of healing energy. As the wave fades she opens her eyes and nods._

Thanks. I appreciate that. Guess I'm better bait than even I thought.

_With a wry smile she follows the others, heading for the vault. She stops at Megan's wondering and blinks._

Yeesh. I hope what we're looking for is still here somewhere. 

_She considers the young Warmaiden's words as she searches, trying to locate anything of note, worth or that sort of thing. Perhaps another switch? As she searches something Ariel said keeps nagging at her._

Well, if someone got in here and the skeleton was alive, they either can travel through solid ground, or...maybe it was someone the skeleton recognized? Necromancer who created it? Or maybe...one of the family? I mean, from time to time, one of them might wish to come do honor to their line. But who....

_She looks back at Ariel._

Think that no good drunken louse might be responsible? We were told he didn't give a flip about the family history here...

_She shakes her head and continues helping as she can._









*OOC:*


Addendum: will do the leveling work tomorrow. Getting late.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shakes her head as the summoner takes the cloak, gesturing she doesn't mind. She remarks, "We should take the armor too, even if nobody can use it."

The cleric frowns as it looks like they were tricked and deceived again.

_Whoever it was had to either know the password to nullify the guardian or controlled it all along._

"I suppose we should report our findings, but there are some other doors we can check out while we are here.  Just to be sure the items are not hidden elsewhere."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2011)

You take some time to search the vault. The papers and family items you were sent to find are quite easy to locate. Out of the other odds and ends, you actually do manage to find a fair amount of gems, coins, and other interesting items in the various nooks and crannies.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 1 The Vault 400 xp total/80 xp each

Treasure
Efficient Quiver, 1st level Pearl of Power, Hand of the Mage, 700 gp total in misc gems and coins (140 gp each)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk offers no resistance to Veniarius taking the cloak.

"The family drunk does seem to be a problem for well-off families, I hear," Saktouk offers. "But can't hurt to try the other doors, too. Seems to me a drunk can sometimes be too lazy to actually transport treasures; might have just moved it close by..."


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 31, 2011)

"I don't think that drunk looted this place," Megan says. "For one, if he can get in here, why doesn't he just take his papers and heirlooms with him to begin with? Also, he never requested anything else aside from those paltry items, so what's the point of deceiving us to come here?"

"Something is amiss. I think someone else took the treasure. Treasure that rightly belongs to us!"








*OOC:*


Dalkon, that post was more making fun of myself for rolling a 1.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


A bit of clarification. Thomas was not the one who requested the papers, that was Samuel, who actually does care about family history. Thomas pretty much took anything of value out of the vault that he could find as soon as he felt his relatives wouldn't complain about it, and sold it to feed his gambling and drinking habits. You can hear all about how the family feels about that when you get back to the inn and give the papers to Nathaniel.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah, thanks for that. I guess the story is not as dark I thought


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


So do Megan and Audra have any objections to Veniarus taking the cloak?


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


How is loot suppose to be handled? Do we just take what we want or does the taker pays the party the loot's market price divided by half? We haven't had to figure this out since all the loot so far has been just coins.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Usually you use whatever you find during the adventure. After the adventure, total cash value of the encounters is calculated, and you can either take all in coin, or subtract the value of whatever items you want to keep from your total cash.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


SS, so we still have to buy our treasure at full price? Why not just buy it at a store then? Dalkon, you can keep the cloak for now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's how it's been done in all the games I've finished as characters. The advantage with getting it through the adventure is you don't have to roll for it. Any items not taken by the players in the adventures are thrown into the shopping thread, where they can be bought without rolling. I suspect the full price thing is an effort to maintain overall charcter balance.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dalkon, you can take the cloak. A cloak would just get in Audra's way.  Tumble, get cloak caught under self, snap neck...sort of a bad thing you know. so, I think we should check those side rooms, assuming we can open them without too much strain and stress. Took 3 of us (and Megan a sprained back) to open the main door to this place. Might be good to make a "sweep" so it is safe for Adolfo to move his business plans into.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2011)

The party returns to the chapel after cleaning out the vault, and start to explore the other doors. Some of them take a heave or two to open, but for the most part, they aren't too bad, as the weather hasn't really been able to get into the few moving parts. Most of the rooms beyond the doors appear to be unfinished hallways, but the ones on the altar wall are actually finished and you can see what the others were probably intended to be. The finished rooms are 10 foot wide catacombs with niches on either side for urns. At the end of these short catacombs, there are unfinished blocks of stone presumably intended to be statues. In the finished one to the right of the altar, you find 5 urns, each labeled with a name, and dates. You're guessing by the names and dates listed that they are Thomas's parents and siblings who weren't lucky enough to survive to adulthood.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 31, 2011)

_Audra's reaction is simple. Respectful bowing to the urns, a prayer and she backs away from them a few steps before turning and exiting the one finished chamber. Otherwise she looks around but seems to relax._

We should probably ask Nathaniel if he wants them relocated or if they should be allowed to rest where they are. I don't expect that Adolfo would want to disturb Hallowed Ground. What do you think?

_She looks to Ariel, their guide on such things, ready to go if everyone agrees it is best to ask the family representative._


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk gives a similarly silent bow to the urns and keeps his distance. He waits to hear what the cleric has to say on the subject of the resting place for the relatives.


----------



## VVilhem (Oct 31, 2011)

As much as Megan loves treasure, looting from the family of her employer is just unprofessional. "Good call on asking for relocation of these urns. I doubt anyone would want to rest near those moldy things in the next room."

She leaves the room and is ready to head out.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 31, 2011)

Veniarus and Kalius don't bow, but they don't approach the urns either, choosing instead to return to the previous room in silence with their new found acquisitions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel remains respectful of the dead's resting place. She remarks, "Yes, we should not be looting in this area."

"I am not sure we need to relocate the urns, though.  Our patron did not require those services.  Perhaps, they still want to use the crypt, now that we have dealt with the troublesome things inside.

"I guess we can report success."

The cleric will head topside with the other once they are ready.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 1, 2011)

_Audra shrugs._

Considering that this property will be changing owners once the family heirlooms we have located are handed over to Nathaniel, we should at least note the urns presence to him, should he wish to relocate them to another family property.

_She also heads for the stairs._

Lets get topside. Some sun would be a welcome thing compared to this place.

_She falls into step with Ariel and the others as they gather to depart._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Veniarus and Kalius also fall into step to head top side as well, hoping to get outside of this dreary place as soon as is feasible. Veniarus especially hopes to return to a warm mug of cocoa after the day that the group has had.


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

"Aye, let's back to our employer," Saktouk agrees. "I'm beginning to think the dwarves were right. Between the fey and the nobles fighting, and families robbing each other, and dead things what don't stay dead but block out other magic ... oi, but the world outside temple is a crazy one."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 2, 2011)

The group returns to the Broken Log triumphant, where they find that Adolfo has been pulled away for other business. Nathaniel, on the other hand, is waiting in their rooms, and is pleased to see all of you still alive. "So how did the skeletal challenge go? I can only assume that since you all seem rather pleased this time that it went well. Please sit down, and tell me all. Adolfo should be back shortly."


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*Saktouk  Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk nods.

"Aye, other than the beastie getting a few nicks in on Audra, things went more or less accordin' to plan," the half-orc offers. "Though it looks like someone who knew how to counter the walking bones got in there afore us and cleared most of it out."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 2, 2011)

"We weren't of much use down there." Kalius says indicating himself and Veniarus. But with that Veniarus continues saying "With regards to the individual who cleared out most of the Vault, at the very least, he left the documents your family requested. So there is that at least."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nathaniel just makes a sour face as you mention the "looters" and the mostly empty vault. "Personally, I'm surprised he left the family papers, and didn't use them to light a fire after he couldn't afford firewood because he wasted all of what he had. Thank you for retrieving these; my father has been hounding the drunken fool to retrieve these for years, but it was always too much work to for the lout to think about anyone but himself and his immediate needs. I'd be surprised if the money he gets from the sale of his estate lasts more than a few months."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 3, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel fills the remaining details to Nathaniel.

When the topic turns to money, she remarks, "Being responsible with one's gold is a virtue.  It must be taught."

The cleric shrugs, unconcerned about other people's flaws.  She asks, "What are you planning to do with the crypt now?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/5 (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Aid, Lessor Restoration, Bull's Strength, Barkskin) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 3, 2011)

_Audra blushes a little at the mention of being 'nicked'. She manages to almost hide that she still reaches round to that side and touches it to make sure it isn't still bleeding. As the details are filled in, she kicks in a comment here or there. As Ariel notes the responsibility of managing coin she nods in agreement to the young Cleric of Justice. At the end she adds..._

If it is part of the estate being sold to Adolfo, then we are compelled to ask due to the presence of five urns within the crypt which remain undisturbed. We wanted to make sure you knew of them, in case you wanted to relocate them to another family property. Being unsure what Adolfo's plans are regarding the Crypt.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

As the others seem to have the remaining details covered, Saktouk settles back for the moment, content to listen and recoup from the recent conflict.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just as you are finishing up and mentioning the urns, Adolfo walks in. "To be honest, we have not got down to that level of detail in our planning, so we will have to determine that in the coming weeks. It is good to know that the urns are there and reasonably safe, though, as that helps us in our planning." "I suspect my father will want them removed to Tritower eventually so that they can rest with other family members,  but as long as they are currently safe, that detail can wait for another day." Nathaniel adds his comments as Adolfo writes out 5 chits and hands each one to a party member. "Here are the chits for your final pay. Take them to our main office in town, and they will provide you with the gold. I trust you will find it to be quite sufficient for the tasks you have just finished. If you wish to stay for one final celebratory supper, I believe we have just enough of that beer from the ankheg village left for all of us to have one last swig. Otherwise, I thank you for your assistance, and wish you the very best into the future."









*OOC:*


Final numbers to come when I get home from work.







[sblock=final rewards]Treasure
240 gp each as final pay from Adolfo Savi[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk perks up at the mention of ale. He turns to Audra with cheer and says, "So, then, all this work behind us, it's time to partake in as much liquid revelry as we can, aye?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 3, 2011)

"We would also be inclined to partake in a celebratory dinner." Veniarus says to the others gathered there, indicating himself and Kalius as the 'we' that he spoke of.


----------



## VVilhem (Nov 3, 2011)

"Alright! A nice party to finish this long adventure. Count me in! Ariel, Audra, you girls are coming right?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here are the final numbers that I came up with. You can take any item, and subtract it's value from your final gold total, but only one person can take each item. If I could get PM or some other judge to look this over as HM has disappeared, I would appreciate it.

[sblock=Final Numbers]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Ariel_Esimae(perrinmiller)Ariel Esimae
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
level 3 - June 30 (500 encounter xp + 407 time  xp + 2403 starting xp = 3310 xp) time gp to date: 407
level 4 - October 4th(1760 encounter xp + 1440 time  xp + 3310 starting xp = 6510 xp) time gp to date: 1632
total time xp:4866; total time gp: 2739
total xp from adventure: 7066, total gp from adventure: 5719

Megan Fairchild
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
level 3 - June 30 (500 encounter xp + 407 time  xp + 2403 starting xp = 3310 xp) time gp to date: 407
level 4 - October 4th(1760 encounter xp + 1440 time  xp + 3310 starting xp = 6510 xp) time gp to date: 1632
total time xp:4866; total time gp: 2739
total xp from adventure: 7066, total gp from adventure: 5719

Audra Frost
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
level 2 - Aug 15  (720 encounter xp + 581 time xp = 1301 xp) time gp to date: 498
level 2 - Oct 27  (2120 encounter xp + 1472 time xp = 3592 xp) time gp to date: 781
total time xp:1577; total time gp: 1398
total xp from adventure: 3777, total gp from adventure: 4378

Saktouk
Encounter XP: 1480; Encounter GP: 1980(Joined August 9th)
level 2 - October 4th(1040 encounter xp + 399 time  xp + 0 starting xp = 1439 xp) time gp to date: 222
total time xp: 817; total time gp: 530
total xp from adventure: 2297, total gp from adventure: 2510

Veniarus Toliar
Encounter XP: 1480; Encounter GP: 1980(Joined August 9th) 
level 2 - October 4th(1040 encounter xp + 399 time  xp + 0 starting xp = 1439 xp) time gp to date: 222
total time xp: 817; total time gp: 530
total xp from adventure: 2297, total gp from adventure: 2510

Naria
 Encounter XP: 480; Encounter GP: 660; (Left party July 13th; Time XP: 350; Time GP: 300)
Total XP: 830, Total GP: 960
Guardian
 Encounter XP: 720; Encounter GP: 1000; (Left party August 2nd; Time XP: 1065; Time GP: 1207)
 Total XP: 1785, Total GP: 2207
Therella Woodsoul
Encounter XP: 240; Encounter GP: 340 (July 1st-August 2nd; Time XP: 363; Time GP: 363)
Total XP: 603; Total GP: 703

Treasure: 
time gp in form of rewards from various side jobs and minor challenges along the trip
5 alchemist's fire(20x5=100), 5 acid flasks(10x5=50), 3 liquid ice(40x3=120), 1 flash powder(50)
+1 Longspear(2305), +1 Full Plate(2650), +1 Cloak of Resistance(1000)
Efficient Quiver(1800), 1st level Pearl of Power(1000), Hand of the Mage(900)[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter GP calculations]1200 - CR 3 Maggots
1700(2900) - CR 4 Ettercap
400(3300) - CR 1 Feywood; last one for Naria
1700(5000) - CR 4 Dinner; last one for Guardian; only one for Therella
1200(6200) - CR 3 Bandits; first one for Saktouk, Veniarus
2300(8500) - CR 5 Ankhegs
2300(10800) - CR 5 Neighborly Love
1200(12000) - CR 3 Stirge Nest
800(12800) - CR 2 Brown Mold
1700(14500) - CR 4 Skeletal Champion
400(14900) - CR 1 Vault

14900 - total budget from all encounters

4125 - given out during adventure as straight gp
320(4445) - alchemical items
5955(10400) - skeletal champion gear
4500(14900) - vault items

14900 - total spent

2980 - total gp value for Ariel, Audra, Megan
660 - total gp value for Naria
1000 - total gp value for Guardian
340 - total gp value for Therella
1980 - total gp value for Saktouk, Veniarus[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am going to deduct the cost of the Cloak of Resistance +1 from my Gold Reward so that I can use the Cloak in future adventures. Other than that I have no further business to conduct after finishing the calculations on my character.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope everyone had fun and enjoyed the adventure. It was interesting to run, as it just took on a life of it's own every so often, and went completely different from what I had planned.


----------



## VVilhem (Nov 3, 2011)

Sunshadow, it was a pleasure partaking in your campaign. I am curious as to the parts where the adventure "took on a life of its own." It's already interesting to hear it from the DM's point of view.

Megan will be heading back to the tavern. If you decide to run another adventure, make sure to give us a holler!


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 3, 2011)

I also enjoyed the portion of the adventure that I participated in. I look forward to participating in future adventures with each and every one of you. See you all back at the Tavern.


----------



## VVilhem (Nov 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


And just to be clear, is 2980gp what Megan gets for the alchemicals, the skeleton, and what's left behind in the value? I have been adding gp whenever the loot is posted along the adventure, so I think that's the only part of the loot that I haven't added.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

The biggest ones were anything related to the bandit hunt, and the encounter with the noble and dryad, and the entire Feywood thing. I had a plan for the bandits, but you guys blew that out of the water the second you arrived in Tritower. I had a rough idea for the encounter between the noble and the dryad, but nothing firm, figuring on the party to guide it; the dinner scene was basically the same, as I left it up to the party to figure out how to get through it. The Feywood came about because I wanted another comparatively light, but still interesting encounter to segue into Tritower with. Tritower ended up being far more fleshed out than I had anticipated, and most of the NPCs aside from the Savis and the elder Johnsons, Thomas and Samuel, were made up 2 minutes before I introduced them. It was definitely a learning experience on how to adjust on the fly.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

VVilhem said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> And just to be clear, is 2980gp what Megan gets for the alchemicals, the skeleton, and what's left behind in the value? I have been adding gp whenever the loot is posted along the adventure, so I think that's the only part of the loot that I haven't added.




The 2980 is Megan's full share of the encounter gp when the total gp values are added together. That was added to time gp to calculate total gp earned on the adventure, from which the value of any items she claims will be subtracted from. I apologize if I don't do a good job explaining it. Perhaps PM can do better.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 3, 2011)

basically any gold you have already accounted for on your character sheet from this adventure prior to the total GP earned (the 2980 GP) could easily be subtracted from the total GP earned to get you the amount that will be being added to your overall worth in today's update.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Agreed. It was a great adventure and for my first exposure to the Pathfinder game, it was nice to get to play with helpful and skilful players. It was a load of fun and I would say I would play in another game with you SS21, but I already am . Audra will be not visible for a bit, while she reports to Master Hallaran and does stuff for the Heart for a short bit. And sneaks in a little more looking for her brother. And, once I find the thread where the goodies are for sale, maybe a little shopping. Anyone got a link?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2011)

I checked the numbers and I found some discrepancies.
Total Enc XP is 2220XP each for Ariel, Audra, & Megan.
Naria got 500XP & the Guardian got 740XP

I also came up with different time based awards.

For Ariel and Megan, after reaching 4th level, they got 31 days for 682XP & 775gp.
So their end total XP from the adventure is:
XP: 2403 (Start) + 2220 (Enc) + 407+1440+682 (time based) = 7152XP at end.
GP: 2980 (Enc) + 407+1632+775 (timed based) = 5794gp

Audra: 
XP: 0 (Start) 2220 (Enc) + 581+803+120 (time based) = 3724XP at end
GP: 2980 (Enc) + 498+803+136 (time based) = 4417gp

Saktouk & Vaniarus:
XP: 0 (Start) 1480 (Enc) + 392+341 (time based) = 2213XP at end
GP: 1980 (Enc) + 336+341 (time based) = 2657gp

--------------------

Ariel is interested in both the Pearl of Power and the +1 Full Plate.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2011)

*Saktouk Bekloric, half-orc monk*

Saktouk throws himself into the drinking with a verve the others have never seen, becoming increasingly gregarious as the evening deepens, prodding all in attendance for information about themselves and their skills which he failed to during their trek together.

As the evening wanes, however, the half-orc becomes quieter, until, with a bittersweet smile, he speaks to the party.

"This has been a rollicking adventure, I cannae deny," he says, slightly bleary-eyed, "I left the Seithr to try to find my place in the human tribe  o' my mother, and wandered to Venza a bit ashamed when I found I dinnae belong there. 

"I thought I might save meself some pride if I found a place in amongst folk such as all o' you, but I think the dwarves at the monastery had the right of it. I dinnae think I'm made for all the chaos out here, with the feys and the nobles and the dead what do not know how to stay that way. Nae, I've decided this night that the Inner Forge is where I was born to be. Sure'n I'll miss the lot o' you, and I'll make sure you're welcome should you find our little monastery, but for now, I'm afraid, it's time I said goodbye to this little dalliance and returned to the structure of the Inner Forge."

He frowns slightly, looking at his mostly-empty mug, then winks and grins as he says, "And the stronger ale. I dinnae care for this watered-down fare." He guffaws at his own joke, then with heartfelt farewells, sets his nearly-sober-again-already self on the road back to the mountains he calls home.









*OOC:*


I definitely enjoyed the adventure, but through no one's fault but my own,  Saktouk's feeling more like a gimmick and an accent than a character, so he's retiring. Obviously, then, he won't be absconding with any items. 

Thanks for running this, SS21, and to the rest of you for playing such a dynamic range of character personalities, and putting up with my sporadic posting in this game.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Found my error, and it will require me to completely recalculate everything. I forgot to correct the individual ettercap xp when I adjusted xps for having 5 members, which is going to throw everything else off. Also screwed up Saktouks, and Veniaurus's values.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 5, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> Found my error, and it will require me to completely recalculate everything. I forgot to correct the individual ettercap xp when I adjusted xps for having 5 members, which is going to throw everything else off. Also screwed up Saktouks, and Veniaurus's values.




Wait so are you saying we didn't gain our levels when we did?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you could look these over, PM, these are what I got starting over from scratch, instead of relying on numbers that changed halfway through the game when HM told me I had been doing the xp wrong. At least now, because of this math headache, I may finally have a usable template for other games.

[sblock=recalculated numbers]Ariel Esimae
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
level 3 - July 1st (480 encounter xp + 418 time xp + 2403 starting xp = 3301 xp) level 2 time gp:  418 = 38 days x 11
level 4 - October 4th(1760 encounter xp + 1425 time xp + 3301 starting xp = 6006 xp) level 3 time gp = 1615
additional time values: xp - 660, gp - 750
total time xp: 2503; total time gp: 2783
total xp from adventure: 4703, total gp from adventure: 5763

Megan Fairchild
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
level 3 - July 1st (480 encounter xp + 418 time xp + 2403 starting xp = 3301 xp) level 2 time gp:  418
level 4 - October 4th(1760 encounter xp + 1425 time xp + 3301 starting xp = 6006 xp) level 3 time gp = 1615
additional time values: xp - 660, gp - 750
total time xp: 2503; total time gp: 2783
total xp from adventure: 4703, total gp from adventure: 5763

Audra Frost
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 2980
level 2 - Aug 15 (720 encounter xp + 581 time xp = 1301 xp) level 1 time gp: 498
level 3 - Oct 27 (1400 encounter xp + 803 time xp + 1301 starting xp= 3504 xp) level 2 time gp: 803
additional time values: xp - 105, gp - 119
total time xp:1489; total time gp: 1420
total xp from adventure: 3777, total gp from adventure: 4400

Saktouk
Encounter XP: 1480; Encounter GP: 1980(Joined August 9th)
level 2 - October 4th (1040 encounter xp + 399 time xp + 0 starting xp = 1439 xp) level 1 time gp = 342
addititional time values: xp - 330, gp - 330
total time xp: 729; total time gp: 702
total xp from adventure: 2297, total gp from adventure: 2510

Veniarus Toliar
Encounter XP: 1480; Encounter GP: 1980(Joined August 9th)
level 2 - October 4th (1040 encounter xp + 399 time xp + 0 starting xp = 1439 xp) level 1 time gp = 342
total time xp: 817; total time gp: 530
total xp from adventure: 2297, total gp from adventure: 2510

Naria
Encounter XP: 480; Encounter GP:660 (Left party July 13th; Time XP: 350; Time GP: 300)
Total XP: 830, Total GP: 960
Guardian
Encounter XP: 720; Encounter GP: 1000 (Left party August 2nd; Time XP: 770; Time GP: 770)
Total XP: 1490, Total GP: 1770 
Therella Woodsoul
Encounter XP: 240; Encounter GP: 340 (July 1st-August 2nd; Time XP: 363; Time GP: 363)
Total XP: 603; Total GP: 703[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
time gp in form of rewards from various side jobs and minor challenges along the trip
5 alchemist's fire(20x5=100), 5 acid flasks(10x5=50), 3 liquid ice(40x3=120), 1 flash powder(50)
+1 Longspear(2305), +1 Full Plate(2650)(Ariel), +1 Cloak of Resistance(1000)(Audra)
Efficient Quiver(1800), 1st level Pearl of Power(1000)(Ariel), Hand of the Mage(900)[/sblock] 

[sblock=encounter values]Start 5/24
Maggots 6/07 (14 days) CR 3 800 xp total/160 xp each
*Ariel 154 time xp = 14 x 11; 160 encounter xp
*Audra 98 time xp = 14 x 7; 160 encounter xp
*Guardian 154 time xp = 14 x 11; 160 encounter xp
*Megan 154 time xp  = 14 x 11; 160 encounter xp 
*Naria 98 time xp = 14 x 7; 160 encounter xp

Ettercap 6/13 (6 days) CR 4 1200 xp total/240 xp each
*Ariel 66 = 6 x 11; totals - 400 encounter xp, 220 time xp
*Audra 42 = 6 x 7; totals - 400 encounter xp, 140 time xp
*Guardian 66 = 6 x 11; totals - 400 encounter xp, 220 time xp
*Megan 66 = 6 x 11; totals - 400 encounter xp, 220 time xp
*Naria 42 = 6 x 7; totals - 400 encounter xp, 140 time xp

Feywood 6/23 (10 days) CR 1 400 xp total/80 xp each
*Ariel 110 = 10 x 11; totals - 480 encounter xp, 330 time xp 
*Audra 70 = 10 x 7; totals - 480 encounter xp, 210 time xp
*Guardian 110 = 10 x 11; totals - 480 encounter xp, 330 time xp 
*Megan 110 = 10 x 11; totals - 480 encounter xp, 330 time xp 
*Naria 70 = 10 x 7; totals - 480 encounter xp, 210 time xp

Tritower 8/02 (40 days) CR 4 1200 xp total/240 xp each
*Ariel 568 = 88 + 480 = (8 x 11) + (32 x 15); totals - 720 encounter xp, 898 time xp
*Audra 280 = 40 x 7; totals - 720 encounter xp, 490 time xp
*Guardian 440 = 40 x 11; totals - 720 encounter xp, 770 time xp
*Megan 568 = 88 + 480 = (8 x 11) + (32 x 15); totals - 720 encounter xp, 898 time xp
*Naria (left party 7/13; 20 days) 140 = 20 x 7; totals - 480 encounter xp, 350 time xp
*Therella (joined party 7/01; 33 days) 363 = 33 x 11; totals - 240 encounter xp, 363 time xp

Bandits 8/23 (21 days) CR 3 800 xp total/160 xp each
*Ariel 315 = 21 x 15; totals - 880 encounter xp, 1213 time xp
*Audra 179 = 91 + 88 = (13 x 7) + (8 x 11); totals - 880 encounter xp, 669 time xp
*Megan 315 = 21 x 15; totals - 880 encounter xp, 1213 time xp
*Saktouk (joined 8/9; 15 days) 105 = 15 x 7; 160 encounter xp
*Veniarus 105 = 15 x 7; 160 encounter xp

Ankhegs 9/14 (22 days) CR 5 1600 xp total/320 xp each
*Ariel 330 = 22 x 15; totals - 1200 encounter xp, 1543 time xp
*Audra 242 = 22 x 11; totals - 1200 encounter xp, 911 time xp
*Megan 330 = 22 x 15; totals - 1200 encounter xp, 1543 time xp
*Saktouk 154 = 22 x 7; totals - 480 encounter xp, 259 time xp 
*Veniarus 154 = 22 x 7; totals - 480 encounter xp, 259 time xp

Neighborly Love 9/23 (9 days) CR 5 2000 xp total/400 xp each
*Ariel 135 = 9 x 15; totals - 1600 encounter xp, 1678 time xp
*Audra 99 = 9 x 11; totals - 1600 encounter xp, 1010 time xp
*Megan 135 = 9 x 15; totals - 1600 encounter xp, 1678 time xp
*Saktouk 63 = 9 x 7; totals - 880 encounter xp, 322 time xp
*Veniarus 63 = 9 x 7; totals - 880 encounter xp, 322 time xp

Stirges 10/04 (11 days) CR 3 800 xp total/160 xp each
*Ariel 165 = 11 x 15; totals - 1760 encounter xp, 1843 time xp
*Audra 121 = 11 x 11; totals - 1760 encounter xp, 1131 time xp
*Megan 165 = 11 x 15; totals - 1760 encounter xp, 1843 time xp
*Saktouk 77 = 11 x 7; totals - 1040 encounter xp, 399 time xp
*Veniarus 77 = 11 x 7; totals - 1040 encounter xp, 399 time xp

Brown Mold 10/16 (12 days) CR 2 600 xp total/120 xp each
*Ariel 264 = 12 x 22; totals = 1880 encounter xp, 2107 time xp
*Audra 132 = 12 x 11; totals = 1880 encounter xp, 1263 time xp
*Megan 264 = 12 x 22; totals = 1880 encounter xp, 2107 time xp
*Saktouk 132 = 12 x 11; totals = 1160 encounter xp, 531 time xp
*Veniarus 132 = 12 x 11; totals = 1160 encounter xp, 531 time xp

Skeletal Champion 10/27 (11 days) CR 4 1200 xp total/240 xp each
*Ariel 242 = 11 x 22; totals - 2120 encounter xp, 2349 time xp
*Audra 121 = 11 x 11; totals - 2120 encounter xp, 1384 time xp
*Megan 242 = 11 x 22; totals - 2120 encounter xp, 2349 time xp
*Saktouk 121 = 11 x 11; totals - 1400 encounter xp, 652 time xp
*Veniarus 121 = 11 x 11; totals - 1400 encounter xp, 652 time xp

Vault and Finish 11/03 (7 days) CR 1 400 xp total/80 xp each
*Ariel 154 = 7 x 22; totals - 2200 encounter xp, 2503 time xp
*Audra 105 = 7 x 15; totals - 2200 encounter xp, 1489 time xp
*Megan 154 = 7 x 22; totals - 2200 encounter xp, 2503 time xp
*Saktouk 77 = 7 x 11; totals - 1480 encounter xp, 729 time xp
*Veniarus 77 = 7 x 11; totals - 1480 encounter xp, 729 time xp

End 11/03[/sblock]

[sblock=time gp calculuations]*Ariel
level 2 418 = 38 days x 11 gp
level 3 1615 = 95 days x 17 gp
level 4 750 = 30 days x 25 gp
*Audra
level 1 498 = 83 days x 6 gp
level 2 803 = 73 days x 11 gp
level 3 119 = 7 days x 17 gp
*Guardian
level 2 770 = 70 days x 11 gp
*Megan
level 2 418 = 38 days x 11 gp
level 3 1615 = 95 days x 17 gp
level 4 750 = 30 days x 25 gp
*Naria
level 1 300 = 50 days x 6
*Saktouk
level 1 342 = 57 days x 6
level 2 330 = 30 days x 11
*Therella
level 2 363 = 33 days x 11
*Veniarus
level 1 342 = 57 days x 6
level 2 330 = 30 days x 11[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter GP calculations]1200 - CR 3 Maggots
1700(2900) - CR 4 Ettercap
400(3300) - CR 1 Feywood; last one for Naria
1700(5000) - CR 4 Dinner; last one for Guardian; only one for Therella
1200(6200) - CR 3 Bandits; first one for Saktouk, Veniarus
2300(8500) - CR 5 Ankhegs
2300(10800) - CR 5 Neighborly Love
1200(12000) - CR 3 Stirge Nest
800(12800) - CR 2 Brown Mold
1700(14500) - CR 4 Skeletal Champion
400(14900) - CR 1 Vault

14900 - total budget from all encounters

4125 - given out during adventure as straight gp
320(4445) - alchemical items
5955(10400) - skeletal champion gear
4500(14900) - vault items

14900 - total spent

2980 - total gp value for Ariel, Audra, Megan
660 - total gp value for Naria
1000 - total gp value for Guardian
340 - total gp value for Therella
1980 - total gp value for Saktouk, Veniarus[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2011)

DalkonCledwin said:


> Wait so are you saying we didn't gain our levels when we did?




You're fine on that. The precise numbers changed a bit, but not when you leveled.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay, almost there.

Since we started on 24 May, the Maggot encounter was awarded after 15 days. You forgot to count the starting day.

This puts Megan and Ariel back to leveling up to 3rd on 30 June instead of July 1st.  So I think their totals are short 15 XP and 17gp.

The guardian is short 11XP and 11gp.  Audra and Naria would be short 7XP and 6gp.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2011)

I also decided on taking 3 flasks of acid and the 3 flasks of liquid ice.  I think you can buy them without rolling for them anyway though.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2011)

I also have this: Run Time: 164 days; DMC 11.48

I updated the Wiki.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll update the numbers, accordingly, and put them all in the first post. The alchemical stuff you can take or not, as you don't have to roll for them. I simply put those in so you would have something to deal with the brown mold.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 5, 2011)

I must be missing something, because you have the numbers set up for my character as follows:

Encounter XP = 1480
Time XP = 729
Total end XP = 2297

Encounter Gold = 1980
Time Gold = 702
Total end Gold = 2510

1480 + 729 = 2209 not 2297
1980 + 702 = 2682 not 2510

What am I missing here?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll check your numbers again tomorrow. The math for this is proving to be a pain and it could not have come at a worse time for me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2011)

DK,  the totals are right for Ven & Sak.  Check the post up above.  It appears the totals only were copied to the 1st post, not the two numbers added to make it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2011)

I double-checked Megan and Ariel and the totals for 4718XP & 5780GP are what I got.

I couldn't get the same values for Audra as you SS21.  That is the only one that I am not sure about right now.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay corrections made to my Character sheet. Should be right now, I hope.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just put whatever numbers your getting for Audra up, and I'll copy them over to the final numbers, PM. I trust your numbers far more than mine right now. The job search is making my hold on math dubious.


----------



## VVilhem (Nov 6, 2011)

I did not do a good job tabulating the total amount of gp for this adventure right before the whole vault part, so I am unable simply subtract Megan's total gp - my tabulated gp to get the vault gp. 

I took a look at the calculations above and am a bit confused by them. What I know for sure is that I just need to add the time gp (2783) and all the gp earned starting from the vault to finish updating Megan. PM, can you help me with this?

Also, I am getting the sense that you can't just walk into a magic mart in Venza and get whatever you want? That's why it's good to get loot from the adventure cause you don't have to roll for them? Say Megan wants a cloak of res +1, what does she have to roll? Are there instructions somewhere?

Thanks for any guidance in advance.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

The rules for shopping are in the Arcane Row  thread. And I apologize for the math confusion, but the job search has thrown my mental capacity for such details into a loop apparently.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

I have these numbers for Audra.  I ran the calculations twice.
Total XP = 3700
Total GP = 4411

For Megan, I just went in and fixed her sheet. Easier to do that than explain things.

As a reminder if you used any expendable items (i.e. Holy Water) you need to subtract it from your total GP rewards.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 7, 2011)

So am I correct in assuming that we are now free to leave this thread in search of further adventures, shopping, and other such things?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes.  As of 3 Nov, we have been free agents once more.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 7, 2011)

And now that we finally have the numbers sorted out, I will give folks till Wednesday to claim items before I put them on Arcane Row.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 7, 2011)

I already claimed the Cloak of Resistance. That is really all I want or need atm.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 7, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> I have these numbers for Audra.  I ran the calculations twice.
> Total XP = 3700
> Total GP = 4411
> 
> ...




Thanks Perrin. Everything Audra purchased during the trip was subtracted from my running total, so I'll have to make sure I calc it right on the sheet, and then subtract what I have counted in and all that rot. 

Things are a bit nuts around the office, as I just found out we have a lawsuit pending against us now. Oh, joy. Guess what, SS21, you're not the only one on the job hunt.

Anyway, thanks for the math work, will get Audra updated this afternoon.


----------

